# The Big & Dandy ALD-52 Thread



## Help?!?!

*ALD-52 or 1-acetyl-LSD*






_iupac = (6aR,9R)-4-acetyl-N,N-diethyl-7-methyl-4,6,6a,7,8,9-hexahydroindolo[4,3-fg]quinoline-9-carboxamide_


It appears ALD-52 is now available! Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## sean107

Isn't ALD-52 scheduled?


----------



## Help?!?!

sean107 said:


> Isn't ALD-52 scheduled?


Well "technically" most lysergamides are SI via the analouge act but like the others this isn't specifically scheduled....


----------



## Midnight Sun

waiting for the blotters to show up myself... was going to order 1P blotters but now maybe I'll get both

God damn golden age of lysergamides.  What a time to be alive


----------



## Thomas Davie

Midnight Sun said:


> waiting for the blotters to show up myself... was going to order 1P blotters but now maybe I'll get both
> 
> God damn golden age of lysergamides.  What a time to be alive



If you were going to order 1P, don' waitt. It will get specifically banned, like LSZ and AL-LAD before it. Buy what you can afford, and store it safely. It might be the golden age of Lysergamides now, but the grip on the nut sack of freedom is only going to get tighter, sad to say. 

Psychological risks to the contrary notwithstanding, the RC Lysergamides appear to be very physically safe compounds.

Tom


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I saw the apparent availability of this yesterday myself, I didn't wana mention it because it seemed too good to be true. Just a year or two ago we'd be calling each other crazy at the suggestion of its existence 

I have to wonder how it is compared to LSD. I too will be testing it when I can get some blotters. I looked for info on it yesterday and only found old speculation threads and vague info which basically expressed that anyone claiming to have tried it is a fraud.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow, amazing.  AL-LAD, ETH-LAD, ALD-52... bless those who have decided to make this happen.


----------



## perpetualdawn

Wow! Does anyone think this will be any different from 1p-LSD, subjectively?


----------



## Help?!?!

perpetualdawn said:


> Wow! Does anyone think this will be any different from 1p-LSD, subjectively?


I'd hazard a guess that it just might be. The PiHKAL entries make it seem less demanding then LSD but it seems to follow along most of its traits!


In Entry 26 of his compendium TiHKAL, which discussed LSD, Shulgin touched briefly on the subject of ALD-52. His writings are vague, second hand accounts, saying doses in the 50-175 µg range have resulted in various conclusions. He found that there was less visual distortion than with LSD and it seemed to produce less anxiety and tenseness and that it was somewhat less potent. Another informant claimed it was more effective in increasing blood pressure. Yet another informant could not tell them apart.

In The Hallucinogens by Hoffer and Osmond (1967), ALD-52 is listed as having a lower (approximately 1/5) intravenous toxicity (in rabbits), a lower (approximately 1/8) pyretogenic effect, an equal psychological effect in humans, and double the "antiserotonin" effect as compared with LSD.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

So basically, we know absolutely nothing about this mythical substance


----------



## Help?!?!

240sxLover said:


> So basically, we know absolutely nothing about this mythical substance


In a sense, yes, but the same could've been said about 1P-LSD.....


----------



## Cream Gravy?

So does anyone know if it actually readily degrades into LSD? And if not, is it stable for any period? I doubt there's an answer yet, but these are the first things I want to find out about it; whether storage of it is even possible.


----------



## Help?!?!

240sxLover said:


> So does anyone know if it actually readily degrades into LSD? And if not, is it stable for any period? I doubt there's an answer yet, but these are the first things I want to find out about it; whether storage of it is even possible.


I doubt it's that liable. Like you, SKL, and I were talking about, for the most part, lysergamides aren't as unstable as their made out to be. Truly though I couldn't tell you, but I bet some ADD'ers like Sekio probably could. He'll probably find this thread sometime soon and weigh in, I'm fairly sure...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I'm just wondering because of the famous Orange Sunshine case, in which they didn't get out of prosecution since the court determined that ALD-52 readily degraded into LSD. They probably were just making LSD and either way, LSD is required in order to create ALD-52 in the first place, or so I've read...

I'm really curious to see how 'clean' this stuff feels, as LSD is some pretty heavy shit IME. If I could trip LSD without the gut churning and the random bursts of anxiety, I'd certainly do so. Not to say that the anxiety and intensity of LSD isn't a plus sometimes  I think that's part of what makes LSD so mind-expanding, profound, and often life changing. It would just be nice to sometimes have an acid-esque trip without... well, the feeling of being on acid hahah. I have yet to try Eth-lad or Al-lad though, so maybe they have some of what I'm seeking.


----------



## Help?!?!

ETH-LAD can defintely be like that, much less demanding, and such. Still profound though. From the reports it seems like it could go that way... Yeah I was thinking about that case too. It has always been speculated, like you said that they were just making LSD, and attempted to use ALD-52 as a cover...I do hope though that ALD-52 won't feel like there's a small child punching you in the intestines or however you phrased it! Though maybe a 5HT2c antagonist could help you though....


----------



## white55

240sxLover said:


> ^I'm just wondering because of the famous Orange Sunshine case, in which they didn't get out of prosecution since the court determined that ALD-52 readily degraded into LSD. They probably were just making LSD and either way, LSD is required in order to create ALD-52 in the first place, or so I've read...
> 
> I'm really curious to see how 'clean' this stuff feels, as LSD is some pretty heavy shit IME. If I could trip LSD without the gut churning and the random bursts of anxiety, I'd certainly do so. Not to say that the anxiety and intensity of LSD isn't a plus sometimes  I think that's part of what makes LSD so mind-expanding, profound, and often life changing. It would just be nice to sometimes have an acid-esque trip without... well, the feeling of being on acid hahah. I have yet to try Eth-lad or Al-lad though, so maybe they have some of what I'm seeking.



I think they have better synths (which might not need to make lsd first) now so lsz, al-lad, 1p-lsd, eth-lad and now ald-52 became widely available.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Help?!?! said:


> I do hope though that ALD-52 won't feel like there's a small child punching you in the intestines or however you phrased it! Though maybe a 5HT2c antagonist could help you though....


Am I really the only one on here who gets this from LSD? Most of my friends comment on similar symptoms from L. It's like... this constant sensation that you need to take the biggest shit of your life, but you simply can't. It's not always there, but it comes and goes. Some trips I never have it. Other trips it's like a one hour pain fest before it clears. It always happens in the first quarter or so of a trip for me. Usually it's accompanied by a lot of farting. I remember one trip we left the room to go exploring, and when we returned we found the room to smell like... well, lots of sweat and farts concentrated in one space 8(


----------



## sean107

Gastrointestinal issues with LSD are pretty common for me as well, yes. Haha


----------



## Help?!?!

Feeling lucky here then! That only happens with some of the 5-MeO tryps and it's not really that bad either. Come to think of it, I haven't even puked from a psychedelic in a long time either, which used to happen to me with fair frequency.


----------



## Midnight Sun

Thomas Davie said:


> If you were going to order 1P, don' waitt. It will get specifically banned, like LSZ and AL-LAD before it. Buy what you can afford, and store it safely. It might be the golden age of Lysergamides now, but the grip on the nut sack of freedom is only going to get tighter, sad to say.
> 
> Psychological risks to the contrary notwithstanding, the RC Lysergamides appear to be very physically safe compounds.
> 
> Tom



For sure, though I'm not terrifically worried about supply of 1P, I still plan on getting some asap.  These lysergamides are fun and novel but I've never bunkered any.  If I do it will be one that's extra spectacular - ETH-LAD might be such a candidate - and I'd get a bit of powder.  Otherwise I'm perfectly content sampling them, discovering & appreciating their character, and feeling a little pride in having tried something rare and previously mythical.



240sxLover said:


> ^I'm just wondering because of the famous Orange Sunshine case, in which they didn't get out of prosecution since the court determined that ALD-52 readily degraded into LSD. They probably were just making LSD and either way, LSD is required in order to create ALD-52 in the first place, or so I've read...



Yeah I can't really see how ALD would readily degrade to LSD provided it doesn't get exposed to moisture... think what happens to o-acetyl tryptamines when they aren't kept dry.  And if that's the case degradation to LSD is the least of your worry


----------



## white55

sean107 said:


> Gastrointestinal issues with LSD are pretty common for me as well, yes. Haha



nothing here, only get it from 5-meo trypts and some 2c-x


----------



## sean107

I never get it bad from LSD. Always mild-moderate gastrointestinal issues if I push higher than 100ug. But 2C-P (the only 2C-x I've tried) gave pretty bad GI issues as well as painful bodyload. 5-MeO-DiPT gave pretty bad GI issues, 5-MeO-MiPT I can't say ever did for me though. ?


----------



## white55

sean107 said:


> I never get it bad from LSD. Always mild-moderate gastrointestinal issues if I push higher than 100ug. But 2C-P (the only 2C-x I've tried) gave pretty bad GI issues as well as painful bodyload. 5-MeO-DiPT gave pretty bad GI issues, 5-MeO-MiPT I can't say ever did for me though. ?



Weird, i get it from 2ce the most and very little from 2cp


----------



## IamMe90

lysergamides are the cleanest fucking psychs that exist. this is coming from someone that has the most sensitive stomach in the world. I puke on pretty much every phen and tryp around.. but beautiful lucy and all of her relatives.. never once. Such a CLEAN experience!


----------



## Incunabula

This is great news indeed  

I do have a hunch though, that ALD-52 is going to be so very, very close to 1-P-LSD, that most people aren't going to feel a difference.


----------



## perpetualdawn

I have a hunch that people will *think* they can tell the difference :D


----------



## Midnight Sun

Incunabula said:


> This is great news indeed
> 
> I do have a hunch though, that ALD-52 is going to be so very, very close to 1-P-LSD, that most people aren't going to feel a difference.



If I had to guess the main difference between ALD-52 and 1P-LSD is probably going to be more consistent experiences since the n-acetyl ought to be easier/faster for everyone's body to metabolize compared to n-propionyl.  So the wild differences people were getting from 100ug of 1P probably won't be a factor or at least as much of a factor with ALD-52.  To that end it would probably be even closer to LSD


----------



## SteamboatBillJr

Thomas Davie said:


> If you were going to order 1P, don' waitt. It will get specifically banned, like LSZ and AL-LAD before it. Buy what you can afford, and store it safely. It might be the golden age of Lysergamides now



1P-LSD is a great option while we get confirmation on the ALD-52's authenticity. Recall the PARGY-LAD hype. Now, from past experiences, I have learned you minimize risk if you avoid being the first or last to buy. 

Minimize risk and avoid being the first or last customers to buy.


----------



## Kapitan

240sxLover said:


> ^I'm just wondering because of the famous Orange Sunshine case, in which they didn't get out of prosecution since the court determined that ALD-52 readily degraded into LSD.



I believe what they said was that it was readily _hydrolyzed_ into LSD. That is, it is easy to dissolve it in solution, add a strong acid or base catalyst, and get it to hydrolyze. That doesn't mean that it degrades into LSD at room temperature without a catalyst -- in fact, if it's dry, that would be impossible, because you need water to get the hydrolysis product. 

Amides are considerably more stable than the esters which probably get hydrolyzed in e.g. 4-AcO-DMT. That being said, it does look like 1P-LSD is hydrolyzed in vivo. ALD is almost certainly not hydrolyzed to LSD before it gets into the body, though.


----------



## Help?!?!

SteamboatBillJr said:


> 1P-LSD is a great option while we get confirmation on the ALD-52's authenticity. Recall the PARGY-LAD hype. Now, from past experiences, I have learned you minimize risk if you avoid being the first or last to buy.
> 
> Minimize risk and avoid being the first or last customers to buy.


It's iffy to talk about but the vendor I know selling this would practically never waste their rep and very large customer break to make a few quick bucks when they stand to make so much more in the long run. Their old and one of the best vendors around, with more than one rarity... It's always possible but also fairly unlikely!


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I too get extreme gas from Lucy ;-)

Always carry some Rolaids and gas-x with me when dosing

Always found it humorous that I would be taking an antacid for acid !


----------



## Xorkoth

I wonder why some people get gas from lysergamides and some don't?  I actually did get bad gas once from AL-LAD, it was crazy.  But that's the only time.  For me AL-LAD, LSD and ETH-LAD all have absolutely zero bodyload, less than anything else I've ever had.


----------



## Help?!?!

Xorkoth said:


> I wonder why some people get gas from lysergamides and some don't?  I actually did get bad gas once from AL-LAD, it was crazy.  But that's the only time.  For me AL-LAD, LSD and ETH-LAD all have absolutely zero bodyload, less than anything else I've ever had.


Yeah it's a strange condrum! Thankfully lysergamides play super well with me. LSD, LSZ, AL-LAD, 1P-LSD, and ETH-LAD have never caused me any problems! Lucky me! Since I rarely dose the nausea enducers orally anymore, I haven't had any psychedelic caused GI distress in a long time. In the old days I used to always have Ondanesteron on deck and would usually preload with it. Haven't had to in ages though. Once mescaline and I cross pathes again I might want to get back with that, unless im lucky enough to get synthetic again, but I think I like the cacti mixed alkaloids better anyways though...



Kishka said:


> Saw this too that ALD-52 was available. Although very expensive and not seen in blotters for now... Interesting


Where I see it, it's the same price for ten mgs of 1P as it is ALD-52...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Let's not discuss that though.

Simply put, until this stuff starts being sold on blotters, I doubt we'll have any experience reports. I'll write one of those first TRs when it becomes financially viable though %)


----------



## Help?!?!

240sxLover said:


> ^Let's not discuss that though.
> 
> Simply put, until this stuff starts being sold on blotters, I doubt we'll have any experience reports. I'll write one of those first TRs when it becomes financially viable though %)


True, my bad, was just making a point! I feel the same way though, if things would've worked out differently, I'd surely have 10mgs on the way! All a matter of time! I'm really excited for this one! I have a feeling it will be even better than 1P!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

At the least, it has that mythical 'aura' so to speak. The long-sought-after ALD-52. Is it real or do my eyes deceive me!? 1P never really caught my eyes since I have a stash of original L, but ALD-52... that changes the game!


----------



## roi

240sxLover said:


> At the least, it has that mythical 'aura' so to speak. The long-sought-after ALD-52. Is it real or do my eyes deceive me!? 1P never really caught my eyes since I have a stash of original L, but ALD-52... that changes the game!



You realize that 1-acetyl-LSD (ALD-52) is even closer to LSD than 1-propionyl-LSD? If you're not interested in 1P-LSD because it's pretty much identical to LSD, ALD-52 will be even more "disappointing".


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Fair enough, but 1P has so many reports of it being hit or miss, that's the real reason it didn't interest me as much. I figured I'd get around to trying it at some point, but it's pretty far down the list; however, ALD-52 still really interests me, if anything just because of its supposed 'cleanness'.


----------



## SteamboatBillJr

Nexus_Tripper said:


> Pargy LAD was real.



???
PARGY-LAD was heavily disputed and received conflicting results from testing services. After much dispute the authenticity wasn't definitively confirmed nor was the product actually widely available. link.


----------



## Nexus_Tripper

SteamboatBillJr said:


> ???
> PARGY-LAD was heavily disputed and received conflicting results from testing services. After much dispute the authenticity wasn't definitively confirmed nor was the product actually widely available. link.



http://www.ailaket.com/?s=141010PF2
PARGY-LAD was real. WEDINOS was wrong. They make tons of mistakes.


----------



## Yeetbeat

Protip: this ISN'T the PARGY-LAD thread.


----------



## sean107

I agree with 240sxLover.
I really wish these novel lysergimides weren't talked about online so openly. They get scheduled quicker and quicker these days and I just don't always have the motivation to spend a bunch of money on RC's before scheduling happens when I can get regular LSD, mushrooms, and DMT locally.


----------



## StickyChron

I think it's a bit naive to think that not mentioning them here will somehow prolong the legal lifespan of any particular substance. I'm pretty sure the DEA/NSA/CIA-whatever is a bit more capable than that...maybe. 

Then again, I haven't been able to find this illusive source yet, so who knows? 

MXE and 4-AcO-DMT are still technically legal in the U.S. and are more popular than ALD will probably ever be. MXE was branded in the UK and sold in cute packages and shit at first  and it's illegal there now, so it's a tough call and hard to find consistencies in the U.S.' drug policy.


----------



## Hawk-o

sean107 said:


> I agree with 240sxLover.
> I really wish these novel lysergimides weren't talked about online so openly. They get scheduled quicker and quicker these days and I just don't always have the motivation to spend a bunch of money on RC's before scheduling happens when I can get regular LSD, mushrooms, and DMT locally.


So if you are not buying them, why do you care if they are being discussed?


----------



## sean107

I buy them occasionally but not often enough to stock up before some bans happen. I missed out on pretty much all the 2C series of phethylamines since I don't use the darknet. I've tried LSZ but I wonder how long it will be before that al-lad and MXE among others will be scheduled here. And I don't mind it being discussed online. I just wish it was more on the down-low. I guess that's impoosible in this day in age with the Internet, shame.


----------



## Transform

Just to let you know I've trimmed a few less informative posts to make it easier to research this compound. Please keep social chatter to the social thread and don't forget we don't allow vendor discussion


----------



## Hawk-o

sean107 said:


> I buy them occasionally but not often enough to stock up before some bans happen. I missed out on pretty much all the 2C series of phethylamines since I don't use the darknet. I've tried LSZ but I wonder how long it will be before that al-lad and MXE among others will be scheduled here. And I don't mind it being discussed online. I just wish it was more on the down-low. I guess that's impoosible in this day in age with the Internet, shame.



Its a Double Edge sword.


----------



## maddee2145

perpetualdawn said:


> Wow! Does anyone think this will be any different from 1p-LSD, subjectively?



Dont get much from 1p-lsd by myself. Al-Lad was quit intresting but mild for me too. I expect ald-52 will be much stronger than 1p-lsd as it will start quicker without synthesin propionil part of molecule out from chain. Thanks Gods "Orange sunshine" is coming. Prays for Mother Acid was heard.When comes Father peyote golden ages ? )


----------



## Toltec

I want to try it because i have this need to know..... If it is Orange Sunshine like.... I tried  OS a few times in 1970's.. I know a few others here may feel the same
....


----------



## Yeetbeat

Toltec said:


> I want to try it because i have this need to know..... If it is Orange Sunshine like.... I tried  OS a few times in 1970's.. I know a few others here may feel the same
> ....



Orange Sunshine?

You mean plain ol' LSD?


----------



## jammin83

Orange Sunshine was circulating back in the late sixties throughout california. The people that ran the lab got busted and said they were making ALD-52. They lost because it can break down to LSD and back then you needed LSD to make ALD-52. That's the story more or less. The more you know...


----------



## Incunabula

Toltec said:


> I want to try it because i have this need to know..... If it is Orange Sunshine like.... I tried  OS a few times in 1970's.. I know a few others here may feel the same
> ....



Nice to see you in this thread, as I remember that you'd tried orange sunshine 

I know that you've touched on it before in other threads, but how did you find orange sunshine different to LSD?


----------



## Yeetbeat

Ah, got it now. The story cleared that up haha. They were actually making LSD, but claimed otherwise. In this context, you're referring to ACTUAL ALD-52 is Orange Sunshine as those dudes tried to claim.


----------



## Incunabula

Yes. But honestly. I don't think that it's clear cut like that. Nick Sands and those other people who got busted for making orange sunshine might have made up that it was ALD-52, to not go to jail. That's what Nick Sands apparently have said later anyway.

But in my opinion, orange sunshine has become a mythic name for "LSD" blotters purported to contain ALD-52 instead. I mean, when did Nick Sands et al get arrested? wasn't it in 1969? And people have been reporting taking "orange sunshine" up through the '70s, and even today, all over the world. Was all of it left overs of Nick Sands stash? Seems unlikely. The orange sunshine name has been used again and again since. Most of it probably "just" LSD, but some of it might have been ALD-52. Nobody knows, right? I've seen people swear it was different than LSD. Placebo? Sure, very likely. But still.....

One thing I know for a fact though, is that Hoffman print LSD blotters have circulated just a few years ago, with the ALD-52 molecule printed on the back. Why would some one do that, if not to imply that it was actually not LSD in them, but ALD-52. 

So, I'd just like to hear Toltec's  thought about the topic, and experiences with the 70'ies orange sunshine 

Edit: Erh, I guess was just trying to say, that even if Nick Sands didn't make ALD-52, the name orange sunshine has become iconic. And it's very possible, that some one else made ALD-52 later, and sold it as orange sunshine - Because that's what the name came to mean, kind of. Nick Sands didn't tell the public untill very recently that it was "just" LSD.

If ya get my drift?


----------



## Solipsis

Didn't Nichols already say that 1-pos amides of lysergamides cannot really bind to 5HT2a c.s. themselves and should therefore be considered pro-drugs? Sure the esters of 4-HO trypts have a similar argument going, and the question would remain at what rate the pro-drug is metabolized, whether that affects pharmacokinetics (and as a result the subjective experience possibly) and also whether different people may have different genetic expression for enzyme populations that cleave the pro-drug into the active principles...

As was briefly mentioned / suggested in this thread: Yes if it takes a significant while for the 1-amide to fall off after entering the body, that can cause the trip architecture to be more dilated and the feeling of how it comes on (important in further development towards the peak) to be different. Not everyone may process this the same way in their bodies which may explain unreliable results when compared to LSD itself.

But this seems very iffy to me, something that we ought to be open to but IMO definitely not fit for the assumption that these drugs must be considered each as distinct.

You are ignorant if you forget that psychedelics call on our suggestibility. They scramble our perceptual and cognitive processing making it a bigger challenge for our consciousness and the "reentrant signalling" to integrate what we experience into something remotely sensible.
Even if there are small differences in the way closely related psychedelics act, there are a lot of different factors that determine the course of a trip. So: it will be easy to imagine special differences without much merit.
If you like to imagine, go right ahead but please be aware of it. It's not that I like to ruin people's enthousiasm and impression with mythical drugs like ALD-52, but I would hate to yet again see superstition running wild causing near hysterical confusion about the special or novel nature / properties of drugs like this.

If you cannot source LSD and in your country 1-amides of it are legal then I can definitely see the advantage. Also if you are a collector like me, even one with the pokemon mentality... well I guess it's another chem and experience to collect and talk about... but contain yourselves plz?


----------



## Incunabula

Sorry  Who's not able to contain themselves? Who's ignorant of the suggestibility of psychedelics?  I don't see it in this thread, and I don't know who you're talking to, but I have a hunch that it's my post you're misunderstanding.

To me, 1-P-LSD was just like really good LSD, no different. And I don't expect ALD-52 to be any different either. On that topic, I do actually find 4-AcO-DMT different from mushrooms. (more DMTish)

That doesn't change the fact, that the _orange sunshine_ name has become synonymous to ALD-52 containing blotters. And it's a fact, that ALD-52 is a "_mythic_" drug (like DOM too, for instance). But that's going to change now, isn't it. 

Many rare drugs have become more easily available because of the darknet, and because of that lab churning out HQ lysergamides - so follows that many of these rare drugs, are going to loose their "_iconic/mythic_" status too, imo.

And by the way. If we already concluded, that ALD-52 and 1-P-LSD is just the same as LSD, why even have threads on them?


----------



## roi

> And by the way. If we already concluded, that ALD-52 and 1-P-LSD is just the same as LSD, why even have threads on them?



They're still *different* molecules. Just like lisdexamphetamine is identical with dextroamphetamine, yet different.


----------



## Xorkoth

Incunabula said:


> I do actually find 4-AcO-DMT different from mushrooms. (more DMTish)



As do I, this one is the example that got me really thinking about the standpoint of simple prodrug or something more.  Before I was on the side of thinking that the differences found between suspected prodrugs and their parent drug were all due to the rate at which it is converted to the parent drug, but once I tried mushrooms, pure 4-HO-DMT, and 4-AcO-DMT a few times, I realized that there is no way 4-AcO-DMT is simply equivalent to 4-HO-DMT absorbed at a different rate, at least for me.  The nature of each is dramatically different for me, I don't even take them for the same purpose they're so different.  I am convinced that 4-AcO-DMT is able to pass my blood-brain barrier unchanged.

With lysergamides I'm not sure at all, I mean 1p-LSD seems more chilled out than LSD but that could easily be placebo.  I do HOPE that ALD-52 feels distinct enough to be worth taking in a different way than LSD, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's not.  I guess I'll see, I suspect I'll have a chance to give it a try soon.


----------



## Solipsis

Incunabula said:


> And by the way. If we already concluded, that ALD-52 and 1-P-LSD is just the same as LSD, why even have threads on them?



It would be really bad form to conclude it from the theory suggesting it, and close the door on any discussion and reported experiences. It is important to stress that the idea of these 1P and ALD-52 being special compared to LSD should be taken with a grain of salt as there is likely to be conversion... but we definitely shouldn't dismiss it altogether.

Some people are clearly infatuated with the idea of ALD-52 because of the whole Orange Sunshine thing. Everyone should just keep all these facts in mind and weigh them together, to be apprehensive about their preconceptions. IMO a good position to start from is to think that it is probably hard or impossible to distinguish from LSD (honestly, even psychedelics far more different from each other cannot be told apart by most people if you do double blind tests, iirc) and that subtle differences people think they feel could also easily be imagined and suggested to each other via trip reports.
Still, despite such a quite skeptical position we can still be open to the possibility that more easygoing pharmakinetics may help provide a more gentle comeup.

Heroin, diacetylmorphine, is metabolized to morphine... if you were to eat the heroin that would happen significantly but if you shoot it or smoke it the heroin itself has markedly potent action as is very clearly known.

4-AcO-DMT to psilocin
Vyvanse (lisdexamphetamine) to dexamphetamine

These are examples as well. It's a little confusing perhaps, but pro-drugs may prove to be virtually identical in all significant ways but they may also instead prove to behave differently depending on the route of administration, or prove to have different kinetics making the experience different... and they may be active themselves, fully or only a little bit or not at all.

So it's not that simple.


----------



## maddee2145

Incunabula said:


> So, I'd just like to hear Toltec's  thought about the topic, and experiences with the 70'ies orange sunshine



Oh CMon after 45 years no one will tell if it was the same shit.

But I am surprised nobody knows about ald-52 that it was one and only available in USA from 70 till 90 after the big hunt for LSD. It is only view labs in europe after the hunt was able to produce LSD and it was not available for USA. 

So actualy all true LSD was eaten in late 60 by the last hippies )) After that till 90 we all was under the Orange Sunshine influence. 

Maybe in early 90 with third psychedelic waves LSD was available again



trozzle said:


> Ah, got it now. The story cleared that up haha. They were actually making LSD, but claimed otherwise. In this context, you're referring to ACTUAL ALD-52 is Orange Sunshine as those dudes tried to claim.



No no. They just did ald-52 because it was not prohibited..And all was tripping from 70 with Orange Sunshine, not from Luccy )

Or are you really think that they make ald-52 for tranporting it ,keeping and when they neede to sell it they make lsd from ald-52?? Its quit complicated.And also DEA was not able to find any of LSD tracer with Scully and Sand . And this was the bigest rumor why actualy they are guilty. For ALD-52 which was not prohibited. This was a real precident in that late 70! 

But in 70 the government, mothfkcrs, was soo scaried about all that revolution that they desided just to keep Scully and Sand for real and long.(



Toltec said:


> I want to try it because i have this need to know..... If it is Orange Sunshine like.... I tried  OS a few times in 1970's.. I know a few others here may feel the same
> ....



Are you sure man? )) I am not remember what shit I was eaten last year summer on openair. But you will remember 45 years ago trip that you did few times?? Toltec you gona be kiding me right? )

And to be honest every trip is so diferent even from the same compound and the same batch. 

But Toltec its quit sure it is the same ALD-52 that was. Its like the same water too. It is different us .


----------



## Solipsis

> At the University of California Medical Center(sic),
> Scully uncovered the scientific paper Hofmann and a colleague had
> published on the drug.  From the US Patent Office he drew patent
> number 2,810,723, lodged by Sandoz with production details.  In The
> Hallucinogens co-authored by Osmond and Hofmann, Scully discovered
> a table comparing the effects of ALD and other drugs in the same
> family.
> 
> The table suggested that ALD might actually have advantages over
> LSD, reducing any side effects but achieving a stronger trip.
> Measurements of brain waves while people were taking the two drugs
> showed that while LSD produced brain waves associated with intense
> concentration and anxiety, ALD produced brain waves showing a more
> relaxed mental state.



https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_ald52.shtml

So if this is actually true, it may turn out that there is a little difference after all.

Feeling relatively more gently eased in and relaxed would match what I - if anything - would suspect from delays in kinetics, and it is also a match for many descriptions of 4-AcO-DMT including my own. I also tried synthetic 4-HO-DMT and in comparison especially the comeup was a lot more abrupt, anxious, in-your-face but also visually interesting. 4-AcO-DMT sneaks up on me a lot more while still being every bit as deeply entrancing and sneakily encroaching or more.

Am interested to see how 1P and ALD align with this subjectively.


----------



## Toltec

What i remember most are hearing echos like an echoplex guitar pedal...after saying a single word repeating a few times very clearly...   I do not get this form todays LSD even after 300 ug plus.. also i remember strongly is, objects floating around Clearly, in space... like 1/4 note symbols coming out of the stereo speakers & multi colored. carpets growing pulsating up and down... there was complete ego loss... I get that with lsd in higher doses today still. 

Todays LSD i get the ego loss,, morphing, movement of objects, lots of colors... 

There where lots of other kinds of lsd Back then in the San Francisco Bay Area where i was from..... like 4 way window pain from Bolinas ca.. White lighting etc... they where very potent, but not Orange Sunshine like at all.. they where like, what you get now a days in the 300ug and up range... 

I have a really good memory i'm a musician a bass player i have shit ton of tunes in my memory... 
But i agree it could be placebo what we where expecting who knows... 

I never used hard core drugs just pot and psychedelics... up until till now.... I only trip once every 2 months .. but lately a bit more then that cuz of the new LSD like substances out... it has been every 4 weeks...

If it is placebo on my part and my intent from what i want to experience.... then ALD-52 may or may not be the one... 
So, we will see... 

I can say that 10mg of DOM/STP it was not. 
Namaste


----------



## Incunabula

Thanks, Toltec  Fascinating.



Solipsis said:


> So it's not that simple.


Exactly  

I have a scientific worldview, but when empirical evidence tells us the paradoxical, that electro-magnetic radiation behaves both as a wave and a particle, we need to be humble and acknowledge that we can't fathom everything......yet. (It's rather _"unscientific"_ to close doors too, if you get what I mean  )

Interesting erowid link, Solipsis, I'll read it later when I have time.


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

ALD-52 like STP has had so much riding on it due to it's mythic status and so much disinfo - look like really almost no ones tried it and OS was most likely LSD. Now it's here I am not very excited tbh - I also think it fairly likely that when all is said and done it will be identical or near identical to 1P-LSD which was of course a logical move from ALD-52, possibly greater potency by a tiny bit but nothing very new. 1P-LSD gives all the alledged benefits of ALD-52; a kind of easy going nature. Personally I still prefer LSD with it's power and glory good as 1P is. Glad someones done it but other lysergamides would have made me more excited.


----------



## Incunabula

Sir Ron Pib said:


> 1P-LSD gives all the alledged benefits of ALD-52; a kind of easy going nature. Personally I still prefer LSD with it's power and glory good as 1P is. Glad someones done it but other lysergamides would have made me more excited.


Funny how subjective drugs are  To me 1-P-LSD was just as good as, or rather completely the same, as the very best batches of LSD I've ever had (and I've had a lot, though I tend to never dose high). To me, 100 ug 1-P-LSD is 10 hours of smooth euphoric megalomania. I guess I'm just one of the lucky ones, and honestly, I didn't expect it the first time I tried 1-propionyl.


----------



## maddee2145

Incunabula said:


> Funny how subjective drugs are  To me 1-P-LSD was just as good as, or rather completely the same, as the very best batches of LSD I've ever had (and I've had a lot, though I tend to never dose high). To me, 100 ug 1-P-LSD is 10 hours of smooth euphoric megalomania. I guess I'm just one of the lucky ones, and honestly, I didn't expect it the first time I tried 1-propionyl.



But for me 1P was do nothing comparison even to mild Al-Lad. I readed it also happens to another people with 1P.
Thats why I really excited about archetypical ALD-52.



Toltec said:


> What i remember most are hearing echos like an echoplex guitar pedal...after saying a single word repeating a few times very clearly...   I do not get this form todays LSD even after 300 ug plus.. also i remember strongly is, objects floating around Clearly, in space... like 1/4 note symbols coming out of the stereo speakers & multi colored. carpets growing pulsating up and down... there was complete ego loss... I get that with lsd in higher doses today still.
> 
> Namaste



Saundz great. Especialy about echos. Waiting for your comparison test than  _/\_

P.S. And as discusion folowed also it could be nice to hear about comparison to 1P. Maybe the nature of inactivity of 1P in some peoples are not this propionil atached to acid chain..who knows


----------



## Peacephrog1972

^^^^tthis^^^^

I'm totally underwhelmed by 1P, although it is so pure and clean that I love if a lot

300mcg and I'm high as a kite


----------



## Incunabula




----------



## HofmannBlotter

Allright, just popped one tab of ALD-52. Same print as Incunablua.

I'm drinking a Ginseng tea because I was really tired!

Playing Hearthstone, waiting for the come up 

EDIT: Like acid, no taste in mouth.


----------



## GygorGresi

Have a good trip and keep us updated


----------



## HofmannBlotter

4 hours in, still feeling it a lot

This stuff is clearly legit, not a NBOMe, not a DOx, not AL-LAD...  This is the real thing 

The warm bodyload is awesome, clear crystal visual - tiny bit of nausea during the comeup.


----------



## GygorGresi

Good to hear. How does it compare to the other lysergamides you tried?


----------



## omerobert

HofmannBlotter said:


> i will tell when its finished



Happy tripping!

How much did you ingest?


----------



## GygorGresi

He said one tab and they are dosed 125ug so I guess that.


----------



## Solipsis

Please pay attention with the slowchat, we don't allow live trip reports or condone it if someone edits the same post neatly, but especially with 'live commentary' replies. It clutters the thread which is supposed to stay organized and informative.

I think I can say on behalf of the community an actual trip report will be much appreciated when all's said and done - all us excited can reply there much more freely - trip report threads are not like informational ones such as this ere one.

thank yuuuu


----------



## HofmannBlotter

Sorry Solipsis, I hope I have the strenght to write a TR. It was indeed very good, very LSD-like cannot differentiate it from the original IMO.


----------



## Bigazznugz

How big a difference is it from 1p lsd if I may ask?


----------



## jonteng

Blotters are less "professional" than 1p-LSD and AL-LAD, I remark there are a yellow spots above.


----------



## maddee2145

For my personal use is no matter what blotter quality are.I realy dont care about it. Even it will be toilet paper.

But I sometimes gift acid to my friends and in this fact blotters are shity. Hopefully this vendor will send ald52 in powder form ,but my vendor have actualy good quality blotters. Maybe it is just pre-alfa blotters with slogan: it is not important what outside. inside is miracle..Hopefully in final release it will look like blotters )

HoffmannBlotter, dude you must check your private message today. Give me a short reply man 8)


----------



## HofmannBlotter

jonteng said:


> Blotters are less "professional" than 1p-LSD and AL-LAD, I remark there are a yellow spots above.



Notice this too... Wonder what's the yellow stuff, 1P-LSD turns yellow too. Gonna contact the vendor to see


----------



## Bigazznugz

So for anyone who has tried this is it any different than 1p-lsd? My vendor isn't picking it up basically because they can't tell the two apart.


----------



## skamariapastora

The blotter i recieved today is free of this issue. Will also be contributing a full report on this material soon, which is rare for me. Long time listener first time caller. Maybe the vendor was enjoying his first coffee of the day? (Joking...) I had sheets of AL-LAD that went like this that shade after a year of proper storage. Quality decreased maybe 25%. Contamination within the bag in this case maybe? If ALD-52 is even slightly close to what had been thought of it's readiness to hydrolize, this may be evidence of a reduction in shelf life... Hope not. I am only making estimates here.


----------



## NMR-Chemist

*Stability study*



skamariapastora said:


> The blotter i recieved today is free of this issue. Will also be contributing a full report on this material soon, which is rare for me. Long time listener first time caller. Maybe the vendor was enjoying his first coffee of the day? (Joking...) I had sheets of AL-LAD that went like this that shade after a year of proper storage. Quality decreased maybe 25%. Contamination within the bag in this case maybe? If ALD-52 is even slightly close to what had been thought of it's readiness to hydrolize, this may be evidence of a reduction in shelf life... Hope not. I am only making estimates here.



I think I can contribute some valuable info here. First of all, both the ALD-52 (shouldn't we rather call it 1A-LSD?) and 1P-LSD from the blotter source are legit, I performed NMR analysis. Also, both powders (or rather stones) were quite pure, although the ALD was rather yellowish. I guess this explains the drying stains on the blotters. Since low stability was mused, I performed a stability study: I let the NMR tubes with the solutions of both 1P and ALD in D2O (deuterated water) and 1P in DMSO stand for about 3 weeks at room temperature in a shaded corner of the room. So the samples were exposed to some ambient lighting but no direct light and no or almost no UV. Both aqueous solutions gradually turned yellow, but the NMR were virtually indistinguishable after 3 weeks. Maybe 1-2% was degraded at most, and no LSD was formed during the process. This was confirmed by TLC. So there is no need to worry about the stability of the solid or blotters, if even the solution behaves this way.

As for my experience with the substances, I must admin I only found time to try 1P-LSD once (130-140 µg). The trip was beautiful but totally LSD-like. I couldn't spot any differences. Even the onset started as early as after 30-40 minutes and I was fully up at 1:15 h. I collected (non-psychoactive) mushrooms in the forest and enjoyed being close to nature. Had a very honest and introspective trip, amplified by being alone all the time. I cannot say that it caused less anxiety than LSD simply because acid doesn't usually cause any anxiety in me. The body load was miniscule, as it usually is with LSD (I get quite a lot of unpleasant physical effects on most 2C-X and even more so on NBOMe-s). I wish I had more time to try some ALD, too.


----------



## perpetualdawn

Wow fantastic information NMR-Chemist! Thanks for making the effort, the sacrifice, and for sharing. Why did you choose to test it in deuterated water and not normal water?

It seems like all-around these lysergamides are more stable than many of us have feared, so long as you keep it away from UV, and chlorinated water will also be a no-no.

I'll be surprised if ALD-52 has any identifiable subjective difference in effects from LSD and 1P-LSD.


----------



## Solipsis

There are more stability concerns with the 6-substituted LADs like AL-LAD, or LSM, than with 1-P-LSD and ALD-52... it has already been reassured by some that these amide bonds that bind the propionyl and acetyl are relatively strong..

If nothing else, doing the test in D2O allows you to just perform it in an NMR vial, and NMR it at any point. You cannot use normal water in proton NMR since the water protons will resonate with your to be analyzed molecules and cause splitting of your signals which messes up proper measurement.

I think if the acetyl or propionyl had actually fallen off hydrolytically you would not even get LSD, but 1D-LSD (that wouldve been fancy). I dont think it would be more legal tho ;p

Thanks a lot for the experiments  !!


----------



## uncle_bud

So to begin   Wow, commerically available. 

I've got 10 mg's from the same source as the blotters in the upper pictures. 






I bought Food Grade Ethanol 96 % and dissolved the powder into a LDPE bottle (i know glass is better, but i am really scared that i would somehow drop the bottle and the ALD-52 would be spilled all over the floor and leave me licking the tiles in utter anguish) 

So, as the powder was sent in a regular seal baggie i managed to get some losses of about 20% that remained on the baggie. I estimated that i've put around 8 mg in to 2,5 ml of Ethanol. I had hard time dissolving it. It took me around 1-2 hours of shaking, only to still see lumps of powder on the bottom. I changed my tactic and put the bottle in warm water and then periodically shook it vigorously. That did the trick and by the 4th or 5th hour there was no more residue. 

Powder was slightly yellowish white clumps that looks like this :D 







What i noticed, is that when carrying the bottle around i was feeling lighter and brighter than usual. :D

Anyhow, in vivo trials ended EXTREMELY successful! This thing is packed with light!  I don't remember the last time i had laughed so much. My friend tried 2 drops that should equal anything from 100 - 200 ug. (I can't tell from the losses and i haven't weighted the powder when i received it). Myself on the other hand, cleared a drop that was dripping off the bottle and put the finger in my mouth just to see if it has any flavor. None was observed. I quickly ran to the toilet and washed my mouth with hot water, as i remembered i didn't have the time to trip all night since i have work in the morning. 

 Haha, :D yeah right. 

Half an hour later both of us start to feel something. We both agree that it is less anxious and more friendly than acid. No anxiety and really really wonderful bright feeling. I would describe it as less "gloomy" than acid and so would my friend.  I know gloomy may sound a harsh word,  but it's somehow more lovely. Of course more trials will be required for a conclusive answer. 

Sample has been sent to Energy Control for analysis. Expect full reagent testing to be published in the next 2 days. Also i've put the powder under UV light, but didn't see any fluorescence. I will do it again on the TLC plate and report back on the findings. 

Next day i feel lovely and my brain has been re-set. 

Also i think that the reason the blotters shown in upper post are yellow because the starting material is a bit yellow.  

I think i found my new favorite  



PS.


How to minimize losses when handling super delicate and precious powders under 50 mg? 

Can anyone tell me what can i expect regarding stability in ethanol solution at around 8 degrees Celsius?


----------



## jonteng

NMR-Chemist said:


> Also, both powders (or rather stones) were quite pure, although the ALD was rather yellowish. I guess this explains the drying stains on the blotters.



Is that the substance is poorly distributed on the blotter (hot spots) ?


----------



## NMR-Chemist

*Answers*



jonteng said:


> Is that the substance is poorly distributed on the blotter (hot spots) ?


I guess so. If the drops are small enough to not cover the whole of the blotter, you'll always get those kind of "drying rings". I think this is actually quite common but usually not that easy to spot. Also, this is one of the reasons why I'm always a little bit wary of splitting blotters. 




Solipsis said:


> If nothing else, doing the test in D2O allows you to just perform it in an NMR vial, and NMR it at any point. You cannot use normal water in proton NMR since the water protons will resonate with your to be analyzed molecules and cause splitting of your signals which messes up proper measurement.
> 
> I think if the acetyl or propionyl had actually fallen off hydrolytically you would not even get LSD, but 1D-LSD (that wouldve been fancy). I dont think it would be more legal tho ;p
> 
> Thanks a lot for the experiments  !!


You're welcome.  I was wondering about the stability myself, as the supposedly easy reverse conversion didn't really make sense to me, especially for the tartrate salts. Thank you for the explanation about why I used D2O. This is not even the main reason, though. The main reason you need deuterated solvents for NMR is simply to avoid an overwhelmingly strong solvent signal which would screw up your baseline. 



uncle_bud said:


> How to minimize losses when handling super delicate and precious powders under 50 mg?
> 
> Can anyone tell me what can i expect regarding stability in ethanol solution at around 8 degrees Celsius?


Thanks for you trip report! Sounds good and it was fun to read. 
To minimize losses I suggest first removing as much powder as you can and putting it into the vial where you are going to make the solution. Then preheat some ethanol (or whatever solvent you're going to use) as much as possible and wash the baggie several times with it (defined amounts from a syringe would be perfect). Put the collected solution into the vial with you powder. Dissolve it all, then measure the volume of the solution (again I recommend using a syringe). After putting the solution back into your vial wash the syringe again with a defined (premeasured) amount of the solvent and add it to the vial. Viola, youn got your defined solution with minimal losses.
As for the stability in EtOH at 8 °C, I guess it's OK if stored in a dark place. I you want to store it for a really long time (over a year or so), better put it in the freezer, to be save.


----------



## Xorkoth

Thanks for the detailed info uncle_bud.   One thing I wanted to mention, is that in the future you (or anyone) should really weigh out the initial sample and make sure to use a method that minimizes losses, when working with substances so potent.  It seems unlikely that something so valuable would be sent in a larger amount than ordered but it certainly could happen and you want to have a very close idea of how much you're actually taking (especially for something so new where people would like to know accurate details).  At least for lysergamides dosing significantly higher than expected isn't going to be physically dangerous, but for some things (like NBOMes) it can be.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Just got myself an early christmas present...

5 x ALD-52, 5 x AL-LAD, 5 x 1p-LSD blotters & a wee bit of 4-AcO-DMT. 

Will report back! 
Have some plain white LSD blotter to try first. :D


----------



## skamariapastora

For the moment I can't write a completely honest TR... Personal reasons and just... I'm going to write a Erowid experience Retrospective when I get the chance because it didn't just involve this substance alone... These blotters though... (The label on that raw powder [good for you by the way] we do have the same vendor.).... If the yellow spots are indeed hotspots... Watch the fuck out. I started with 3, because I love the stuff, and have a pretty thick skull, but yeah... if a yellow spot means an uneven distribution of chemical... be careful. with them... really...

The experience was absolutely just.... Yeah... I can't give an honest report. I'll post a link if Erowid decides to publish my retrospective. It'd be unfair for me to call what I had happen an ALD-52 trip. I have another 5 i intend to take all at once when I'm completely sober for at least 2 weeks. That one I'll put on here. Sorry. 

EDIT: what I can say is that I found this video - https://www.facebook.com/sashaShulgin/videos/902340899831877/

And it fucking had so many dimensions in it that I repeated it for at least 4 hours with different music backing and it changed and developed every single time...


----------



## skamariapastora

NMR-Chemist said:


> I think I can contribute some valuable info here. First of all, both the ALD-52 (shouldn't we rather call it 1A-LSD?) and 1P-LSD from the blotter source are legit, I performed NMR analysis. Also, both powders (or rather stones) were quite pure, although the ALD was rather yellowish. I guess this explains the drying stains on the blotters. Since low stability was mused, I performed a stability study: I let the NMR tubes with the solutions of both 1P and ALD in D2O (deuterated water) and 1P in DMSO stand for about 3 weeks at room temperature in a shaded corner of the room. So the samples were exposed to some ambient lighting but no direct light and no or almost no UV. Both aqueous solutions gradually turned yellow, but the NMR were virtually indistinguishable after 3 weeks. Maybe 1-2% was degraded at most, and no LSD was formed during the process. This was confirmed by TLC. So there is no need to worry about the stability of the solid or blotters, if even the solution behaves this way.
> 
> As for my experience with the substances, I must admin I only found time to try 1P-LSD once (130-140 µg). The trip was beautiful but totally LSD-like. I couldn't spot any differences. Even the onset started as early as after 30-40 minutes and I was fully up at 1:15 h. I collected (non-psychoactive) mushrooms in the forest and enjoyed being close to nature. Had a very honest and introspective trip, amplified by being alone all the time. I cannot say that it caused less anxiety than LSD simply because acid doesn't usually cause any anxiety in me. The body load was miniscule, as it usually is with LSD (I get quite a lot of unpleasant physical effects on most 2C-X and even more so on NBOMe-s). I wish I had more time to try some ALD, too.




Took some digging and ended up having to go back to the trusty vendor to get an accurate dirty picture of the chemical structures - Tihkal is god knows where in this room, but yes, 1-acetyl-yadayada is definitely what we should be calling it... Hopefully the ALD-52 will throw off those who need to be thrown off for a little longer. Apparently the UK has already banned it... ... anyways... Thank you, I'm glad to know that the hydrolysis doesn't hit the fan as quick as the shit used to think, I may just invest in some of the raw material now! Thank you for making that effort! I too have yet to have an experience to compare to what happened with the 1A at 375 with 1P. The first I had of that was questionable sourced and started with what I thought to be 450ug - was What I'd looked for,  but I spaced out so as to not risk it in case it'd been something dangerous. Turned out to be a solid mimic. Second "300" experiment was identical to 25g-nbome and severe vaso, quite painful, and still tasteless. With this vendor I intend to purchase a full 5 1p at 125 and compare them to the 5 1A at 125... I think they'll show what exact differences they possess at these levels, and I look forward to the experiences and sharing them once I can get to my 2 weeks for each. It'll be a while but I do hope to figure this out and let you all know.


----------



## poonja

Any new experience reports.  Strange that this new analogue has not been making much of a ripple around here.


----------



## HofmannBlotter

I'll make a report when I have time 

Anyway, received 5 blotters again 






I too have hotspots on them.


----------



## uncle_bud

Is it possible that these yellow spots are not actuall "hotspots"? I imagine that when making the blotters, they were using well mixed solution, which evenly spread on the paper. The yellow part being impurities, which somehow stayed on top?


----------



## sean107

^ I think this would be more likely as well. I was just thinking about these yellow specks as probably not actually being hotspots but something else. I feel like these would be laid from a solution as well so the dot being the ALD-52 doesn't make a lot if sense of that's the case.


----------



## perpetualdawn

Could be that the red ink from the blotter print dissolved a bit when these were laid, and then left an uneven tint as it dried. Then again, looks like the crystal is yellow, so maybe it *is* hotspots. Someone should flash a blotter under UV briefly to see if the spots fluoresce.


----------



## uncle_bud

I've put some small amount of powder under UV and i didn't get that blueish glow like with LSD or AL-LAD. However i've only put LSD and AL-LAD under UV on TLC plate, so i have to try with ALD-52 as well.


----------



## Bigazznugz

poonja said:


> Any new experience reports.  Strange that this new analogue has not been making much of a ripple around here.



I think it's got to do with the holidays right now. Slow shipping I'm waiting on a order other have said up to 3 weeks wait the postal service is slammed. If I get it by new years eve I'll be sure to post a reports on if there are ANY  differences at all between 1p and ald-52. Its new its private and its the holidays. I'm sure everyone is sticking up for new years I know I am.


----------



## jonteng

uncle_bud said:


> Can anyone tell me what can i expect regarding stability in ethanol solution at around 8 degrees Celsius?



The supplier answered me this:

"As for the solubility, it's even poorer for ALD than it is for 1P. It is soluble in alcohol (ethanol), although methanol is better for it. However, it's hard to make a concentrated solution. To make the blotters we used a mixture of 80% methanol and 20% water, with 10 mg/mL of ALD-52 in the solution. However, we had to heat it and use the ultrasonic bath several times until it was fully dissolved. At this concentration it stay in solution at room temperature (no guarantee it will stay dissolved if you put the solution in the fridge). We only made the solution for quick use, so we didn't need to keep it cool."




uncle_bud said:


> Is it possible that these yellow spots are not actuall "hotspots"? I imagine that when making the blotters, they were using well mixed solution, which evenly spread on the paper. The yellow part being impurities, which somehow stayed on top?




"Those are not dots but rather yellow stripes or lines, which are caused  by drying of the drops and a little oxidation of the material. It really  doesn't matter and cannot be prevented, as ALD tends to be more yellow  than 1P."


EDIT:



lilroldy said:


> You don't get a bodyload from ald-52 ? I feel it has one...



With a friend, we found that bodyload is highly concentrated in the head !
 Feeling toxic ... but less mindfuck as LSD.


----------



## GygorGresi

I just tried 250ug and the comeup was incredibly fast. After 30 minutes I saw aztec patterns everywhere and 1,5h in I experienced complete ego death. Feels almost identical to LSD to me. Comedown was really chill and I kept seeing the aztec patterns until 11h after taking it. Fell asleep pretty easily.


----------



## uncle_bud

Matches my experience completely. After some time in the fridge it went back to clumps. 

I made blotters - problem solved.


----------



## Bigazznugz

I got a feeling this will be much better than 1p lsd. Seems my body without the aid of food has trouble breaking that proynl chain off. With ald52 I would think it gonna be much much easier to metabolize based on all my experiences with 4 Acetyl tryptamines, 4 aco met is identical to 4 ho met. So I'm guides the same is true for ald-52.


----------



## poonja

Bigazznugz said:


> I got a feeling this will be much better than 1p lsd. Seems my body without the aid of food has trouble breaking that proynl chain off. With ald52 I would think it gonna be much much easier to metabolize based on all my experiences with 4 Acetyl tryptamines, 4 aco met is identical to 4 ho met. So I'm guides the same is true for ald-52.



Uncle Bub, are you suggesting that volumetric measuring is not the way to go with this compound?  Do you think it would make a difference if one used vodka or ethanol as a solvent at a lower concentration such as 1ml/100mcg and kept in the freezer?


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

HofmannBlotter said:


> Notice this too... Wonder what's the yellow stuff, 1P-LSD turns yellow too. Gonna contact the vendor to see



Just throw this out there as well; Could be the spirit used? Seen colour from bourban whisky being use as solvent; also thinking could be a tide mark/uneven; that might be the case with many blotter but with clear spirit you just don't see it.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hey guys just wanted to let you guys know I was lucky enough to get 3 tabs of this absolute mystical stuff. 



http://imgur.com/TmstS6o
I never though I would ever ever see the pleasure of being able to legally obtain the mysterious orange sunshine. This drug has a absolutely mythical status and vet little is known. 
   The blotters though I only got 3 to try and also to see how long it was going to take to get to me.
     They look pretty good to me. Same size possibly a tiny bit smaller than eth lad or 1p blotters. I see no spots. One tab is slightly more yellow in hue than the rest but that might have been the lighting. They look very professionaly made. 
     Ill be experimenting with this on nye so I can give you a detailed tr then. I heard from a vendor that its identical to 1p-lsd in effects. But my past experience with 4 Acetyl tryptamines tells me that that Acetyl chain is broken off very easily. So i expect this to be stronger than 1p. Because 4 aco met  completely the same as 4 ho met.
   With 1p-lsd it seems much weaker than regular lsd. But I think my body has a tiny bit of trouble metabolizing 1p-lsd into lsd in my body. I noticed without the aid of food the effects were very diminished.
    Well anyway look forward to giving you guys a good report. I gotta feeling this will be much closer to lsd than 1p-lsd.


----------



## roi

Might have to do with the fact that 90% of your comments being fear mongering nonsense.


----------



## Bigazznugz

roi said:


> Might have to do with the fact that 90% of your comments being fear mongering nonsense.


Whatever asshole fucking prick. I guess a solid trip report I posted last night on this thread is fear mongering. Wtf? I don't see any thing of that sort you lying sob. Feel free to quote me because that's a straight lie roi. You think you're so special don't you?


Any way I'll retype me deleted trip report again and if you see any fear mongering bs feel free to quote it.
 I'm not great at wrighting them but I'll try my best.
      1 tab dosed at 125ugs had me tripping very, very hard. This is the one guys. Out of all the lysergamines out (al lad, eth lad, 1p-lsd, lsz) this made them look silly. It was very visual for a dose that size. Usually I need about 2 to 3 tabs of 1p lsd to get what I got out of 1 tab of Ald-52. This was so full of love and tenderness. I guess you could say its not as pushy as lsd but still very interesting, creative headspace and beautiful fractal geometric visual oev's and cev's. It took about a full hour to kick in (on a empty stomach) and I reached peak about at the 3 hours mark, I stayed there for over 3 hours. The come down was a little slow but easy. Totally duration of about 10 hours( with no tolerance).
 So in summary this beat the pants off of 1p-lsd and made it look silly. This absolutely reminded me of real lsd I got in the 90's. But much cleaner. I mean a super clean dealing trip, no gi  problems at all or any bodyload to speak of. I am guessing that Acetyl chain is much easier for your liver to break off that chain as opposed to 1p-lsd. I am really looking forward to stocking this up massively and I'll try 2 hits next time, and I think that dose will cause a very, hard and visual Trip.
Thank you to whoever made this, you are a maverick and I am totally greatful I can get this whole its still legal.
So roi where is the fear mongering in that post???jy


----------



## SeekLight

sounds like something i need to find to add to the lab.


----------



## jtcucla

Is there a toxicity level to ald-52?


----------



## Hawk-o

Now I am too scared to try this one out!!!


----------



## Bigazznugz

Dude they are great!!! Beat lysergamine to be made becides the original lsd. Super sharp geometric visual. +++ off 1 tab. 
I see why orange sunshine had such a mythical status.


----------



## poonja

Any new reports.  I am waiting to decide whether to buy and how much to purchase.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Go for it the shit is bomb. Apparently I am the only one besides 2 others that have bothered to write a trip report on this. But its good to be left quiet because I really will be sad if this ever gets banned. Indistinguishable from high quality lsd. Maby a little less push. And Hell you can get 3 blotters instead of 5. Thats not much to lose.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I'll post a trip report next time I get the opportunity to try the stuff. Have a few blotters I've been sitting on for a few weeks, just haven't found a good time to test them. If it's anything like LSD I'll need a whole day's time for it.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Bump 
240sx did you ever get a chance to try this. The lack of reports is concerning to me. Im guessing 1p eth lad is the reason for lack of reports that and its uk legal. But its available for the commercial market just really suprised about the lack of reports.


----------



## Img_9999

They main lysergamide vendors aren't carrying this, that's why I think there's not many reports. That, and the fact that this one shouldn't be expected to be substantially different from 1P-LSD for most, and I think at this point most got stocked on that


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Trying to plan a trip in the next week or two. Don't worry, I'll be sure to post a link if I have a trip report.


----------



## StMorningGlory

The only differences I'm feeling and getting reports from my friends is that 1P-LSD takes longer to come on and is more dependent on what else you've taken. ALD-52 seems to cause a bit of anxiety for some friends and a "really warm feeling". 

It mixed well with 3-meo-pcp to create a fun 2ce-lite/DOC-esqe quality that I highly appreciated. I would refer to it as "bubbly acid". 

Overall, my take away was that I am more iffy on combing this than 1P-LSD but the lack of side effects (I'm on mirtazapine so my experiences are more muted) seem to be promising.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Thanks all so much! St morning glory summed the experience pretty well. 1p is notoriously lackluster for me. Really depends on what i eat and that doesnt always work. The come up on ald-52 is much faster (took about a hour?) than 1p leading to the little bit of anxiety i have had when coming up. After the come up man it is blissfull and very very comfortable. I guess that explains the warm feeling others have had. Love was the main emotion i felt off it. 1p is a little darker and more loopy i guess. The headspace on ald is great very witty very funny nature to it. 
So 1p slow come up, really depends on your metabolism. Alot ofvascoular constriction in my finger tips.
Ald-52 stronger potencey, faster come up. Better visuals per dose. Metabolism had zero factor. Body load is null.
Gonna do 250 at a show next week same setting as last. Will update.


----------



## Hawk-o

wow. this is not even close to 1p


----------



## Hawk-o

Im having a really nice day on this . its like a pyschedelic hug.


----------



## Hawk-o

just finished up a great day on 250ug. nice and easy... smoothe come up.. no anxiety.., giddy and cool, turned to deep and inerspective.. i got EXACTLY what i needed today on an emotional level. very warm and thoughtful substance. visually it had its momements, but for me ethlad rules the visual kingdom. 

the orange sunshine gave me an amazing expierence today.,,felt so clean and non pushy, makes me want to push it higher. thinking of giving it a go at 375 would put me in orbit.


----------



## Bigazznugz

So you like it better than 1p? I thought the difference was night and day between the 2. So happy you got your oranage sunshine. 
Metabolism seems to have little to no issues like with 1p.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Thanks for the post look forward top hearing a few more. I got a trip coming on wed @ the same level as hawko here.


----------



## Hawk-o

Bigazznugz said:


> So you like it better than 1p? I thought the difference was night and day between the 2. So happy you got your oranage sunshine.
> Metabolism seems to have little to no issues like with 1p.



Yes totally different for me. Very good. Very earthy feeling. Gave me exactly what I needed...interesting intelligent compassionate headspace, with lots of subtle humor. Had a really great time. Took 125ug then popped the other tab about an hour later. 

Really good stuff. A+


----------



## Bigazznugz

Its a shame you diddnt ingest both doses at the same time. By the time the first tab kicked in you added another probably just increasing the duration. Had you taken that all at once i would think the visual aspects would be better than eth lad. But again i dont think eth lad rules the visual kingdom, Its too easy going to get those wild high dose straight up lsd kaleidoscope visuals.  
Eth lad has different colors and not as much movement. Just some patterning ands slight morphing. 
What i like is how amazingly clean this one feels. No body load at all and no fried feelimg the day after. No cramping having to stretch or anything. Even really really good lsd doesnt feel this clean or natural.
Anyway how long was the duration hawk? i got about a solid 12 hours off 125ugs.  I would figure that extra dose would extend the duration some.


----------



## Hawk-o

Agree with the clean, natural and I had no no anxiety on this stuff.very smooth. I only intended on the 125ug and then decided on the other... Your right about if I took them at the same time... 

i couldnt even even tell you how long...but I was going for a long time. Long time. Over  12 hours. And slept good and felt really good the rest of the weekend.


----------



## mozaik0000

Glad to hear such glowing words about this one, especially since my body does not agree with LSD which makes me feel really fried and kinda dirty the next day. Tried 1p, and didn't like it much either. Thank you those who take time to report about ALD-52, info is mighty scarce...

I would like to know how your appetite/thirst was affected, and did you notice major pupil dilation?


----------



## Bigazznugz

Appetite was great after peak. I had smoked alot of bud so that might have somthing to do with it.  Pupils were dilated but nothing extreme. 
Thanks for the compliment. I dont understand lack of interest by other vendors to stock this one. But they won't toil their here more proof that it is indeed different from 1p lsd. Thr effect profile is simililar but 1p has one hell of a time getting metabolized by me making it very lackluster and hit and miss. This seems to metabolize to lsd much more effeciently than 1p lsd from my expierence. Doses at least twice as large of 1p doesnt produce what i got from ald 52. Feels much brighter and witty and funnier than 1p. Mabey i am biased but i doubt it all of the lysergamines i (every one but lsm) have tried diddnt produce these results was skeptical taking it but for the money this is really damn close to really good lsd.


----------



## Phluffhead

I'm eagerly waiting on a sample of this, it's been rather long hope it arrives.


----------



## Hawk-o

mozaik0000 said:


> Glad to hear such glowing words about this one, especially since my body does not agree with LSD which makes me feel really fried and kinda dirty the next day. Tried 1p, and didn't like it much either. Thank you those who take time to report about ALD-52, info is mighty scarce...
> 
> I would like to know how your appetite/thirst was affected, and did you notice major pupil dilation?



My girlfriend took me out of the bar to eat hen she got home...i ate and had some wine, no problem. Pupils were like saucers.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Phluffhead said:


> I'm eagerly waiting on a sample of this, it's been rather long hope it arrives.


 a free sample or paid order? How long has it been?


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I wouldn't think dropping a fan an hour later would alter the trip much more than dropping them together....if anything it would make the comeup easier going

I rather enjoy spacing out the 2 hits by 30-40 minutes


----------



## StMorningGlory

Taking 5 tabs (125mcg each), spaced at 2.5 tabs/12 hours, produces really interesting effects. The second round of dosing reminded me quite a lot of LSA from HWBR seeds, minus the vomiting. 

Very enjoyable. Extra trials have shown that it is quite easy to differentiate at higher dose. First ones had visuals that lasted till the next ones but the second round was much more body focused than visual.


----------



## headfuck123

I micro-dosed 1/8th of the said 125ug tabs today. Definitely above micro-dosing range for me as im not able to do much but sit back and enjoy the music and calm euphoric stimulation. I usually micro-dose with 1/8th of a 1p-lsd blotter and find it a lot more functional. 

Looking forward to trying a full blotter, im sure this will beat all the other analogues currently available.


----------



## kidklmx

I have read that ALD-52 is wholly unstable, if I were to order this would I be getting ALD-52 or will it have degenerated in to LSD? (and would blotters be more stable?) I'd get this out of curiosity for the whole Orange Sunshine thing, but not sure if it'd be worth it.


----------



## Incunabula

Were have you read that? New information or some old paper? I don't think there's any reason to think it's more unstable than 1-P-LSD or LSD proper, or any of the other lysergamides for that matter. Stored cold, dark and blah blah blah, It'd probably last you at least a couple of years. And so far it doesn't seem like analyses are finding LSD _"in there"_ due to degradation, as has otherwise been speculated. 

Check NMR-chemists post here: http://bluelight.org/vb/threads/773316-The-Big-amp-Dandy-ALD-52-Thread/page4


----------



## kidklmx

Yeah this was way back when it was an extremely rare chemical, but this definitely sparks my attention now. Seriously, I can't believe the things we have been able to sample in the past 2 years.


----------



## Bigazznugz

So I found out through a Q&A on another forum that the main and only lysergiamine lab on the clearnet has denied vmaking ald-52. The reason for this was security concerns. I'm guessing there's concerns are possibly the route of synthesis possibly involving lsd. I know alky derivatives of lsd like AL lad, ETH lad, and prolad can be made from iso-lsd as a staring master not lsd. 
    So I wonder what the security concerns would be when they make a whole lot of 1p-lsd?  Which btw is ald-52  with a aceytl chain swapped out for a propynl. Wierd.....


----------



## Incunabula

Bigazznugz said:


> So I found out through a Q&A on another forum that the main and only lysergiamine lab on the clearnet has denied vmaking ald-52. The reason for this was security concerns. I'm guessing there's concerns are possibly the route of synthesis possibly involving lsd. I know alky derivatives of lsd like AL lad, ETH lad, and prolad can be made from iso-lsd as a staring master not lsd.
> So I wonder what the security concerns would be when they make a whole lot of 1p-lsd?  Which btw is ald-52  with a aceytl chain swapped out for a propynl. Wierd.....



I don't want to get to close to vendor discussion, but that Q&A got it all wrong, this _is_ clearnet, and it doesn't seem to contain any LSD so far.



kidklmx said:


> Yeah this was way back when it was an extremely rare chemical, but this definitely sparks my attention now. Seriously, I can't believe the things we have been able to sample in the past 2 years.



Yeah, me too  it's crazy. I never thought we'd see these chems for sale. And think about it, we even got two new active lysergamides, 1-P-LSD and 1-P-ETH-LAD.


----------



## skamariapastora

Incunabula said:


> Yeah, me too  it's crazy. I never thought we'd see these chems for sale.


 
Nor I... And oh the damage I did to myself seeking the closest thing i could get from the criminal world... I feel like I bled parts of my soul seeking this, and have finally earned it. I feel no desire for my old substances of abuse that almost killed me a fair few too many times, it's like coming home after far too long...

Anyhow... 250ug of this stuff and 150ug of AL-LAD has such perfect synergy - filling in the tiny gaps each has on their own to the point that it was an indescribable experience. Just beyond perfect.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Love this gem soo much. Most are on the ETH lad train but for me this deff matches up to good lsd-25 any day.
Lsd trip can be terrifying and beautiful at the same time, while ald-52 tends to be melancholy and beautiful, I guess that causes less anxiety leading to a smoother trip. It's liked being hugged for 10 hour's . Love is the main emotion or vibes I get from this.
No GI issues at all and without getting specific its hella fucking cheaper than 1p. Don't ask me why especially when the dose is 125 instead of 100. So the dose is perfect. Anyway just got 50 of these and gonna give 250 a go tommorow.


----------



## Hawk-o

Bigazznugz said:


> Love this gem soo much. Most are on the ETH lad train but for me this deff matches up to good lsd-25 any day.
> Lsd trip can be terrifying and beautiful at the same time, while ald-52 tends to be melancholy and beautiful, I guess that causes less anxiety leading to a smoother trip. It's liked being hugged for 10 hour's . Love is the main emotion or vibes I get from this.
> No GI issues at all and without getting specific its hella fucking cheaper than 1p. Don't ask me why especially when the dose is 125 instead of 100. So the dose is perfect. Anyway just got 50 of these and gonna give 250 a go tommorow.




Yeah man! That's what I said previously...it's like a giant psychedelic hug!! Have fun man, interested to hear your report.


----------



## skamariapastora

Bigazznugz said:


> Love this gem soo much. Most are on the ETH lad train but for me this deff matches up to good lsd-25 any day.
> Lsd trip can be terrifying and beautiful at the same time, while ald-52 tends to be melancholy and beautiful, I guess that causes less anxiety leading to a smoother trip. It's liked being hugged for 10 hour's . Love is the main emotion or vibes I get from this.
> No GI issues at all and without getting specific its hella fucking cheaper than 1p. Don't ask me why especially when the dose is 125 instead of 100. So the dose is perfect. Anyway just got 50 of these and gonna give 250 a go tommorow.



250 is where i usually start. Nothing too overwhelming, but definitely a better starting point than just the 125 alone once you're familiar with it. The calm and softer gentleness of this makes the 125 a bit underwhelming personally, I've gone so far as 375 myself to start but that got pretty strong once it got it's momentum working. Happy trails  

Someone needs to come up with a suitable street name for this stuff... I try explaining it to people and they have no interest at all until I go into detail... Even then, for some reason a good number of people get spooked by "1-acetyl...". Do we stick with Orange Sunshine?


----------



## Bigazznugz

I just call it orange Sunshine. That's what it is. That's the original name. Mabey orange love. But orange Sunshine everybody has heard of. 
Fuck it if they can't take a second to Google what ald-52 is they are probably just ignorant. 
Let them try it they will fall in line. 

And I really woukd love to hear a trip repot skamaria. Sounds like you have got alot of expierence with this one


----------



## Hawk-o

Bigazznugz said:


> I just call it orange Sunshine. That's what it is. That's the original name. Mabey orange love. But orange Sunshine everybody has heard of.
> Fuck it if they can't take a second to Google what ald-52 is they are probably just ignorant.
> Let them try it they will fall in line.
> 
> And I really woukd love to hear a trip repot skamaria. Sounds like you have got alot of expierence with this one



Let the sunshine in!! And make it ORANGE. Right on.


----------



## P Schwangles

Haven't tried this yet, but I want to make a post regarding solubility for any of you out there who obtained the powder rather than the blotter; It's solubility is not like LSD.  I ignorantly made a solvent with distilled water and some high proof everclear.  I think I mixed it to like 30 or 40% ethanol, using the standard volume one would use with LSD so that 1 drop would contain approximately 100 mics.  At that concentration, this stuff barely dissolved at all.  In fact, in the fridge, it almost looked like it gelled up and would partially freeze the solvent at temperatures above 0 degrees C!!!  I contacted the vendor and they told me that the folks making blotter for them were using methanol as a solvent.  Indeed, that seems to be working much better.  I'm not using that to administer it as liquid, but at least I got it into solution now to make blotter: )


----------



## kidklmx

Have you tried putting the container of your solvent in a warm bath? Sometimes helps getting a substance in to solution



skamariapastora said:


> Even then, for some reason a good number of people get spooked by "1-acetyl...". Do we stick with Orange Sunshine?



I don't get it, some people taking 2C-B think I'm on some weird RC when doing, say, 2C-E but it was invented at the same time by the same person and that person seemed to prefer the latter for it's depth. Seemingly a drug is more trustworthy if you have to buy it from a drug dealer


----------



## headfuck123

tried 125ug of this at the weekend. Cant say too much as i was taking mdma and drinking quite a bit. However i found it very much like LSD but with a much cleaner headspace void of any anxiety or potential for dark thoughts although that could be down to setting or the mdma. If i had taken the same dose of LSD I would have been far more reserved and introspective. More testing is needed to make a conclusion. 1 thing I am sure of is that it is easier to handle than an equal dose of LSD both physically and mentally. Usually 100 - 200ug of LSD is everything I could ask for and sometimes more but with ald-52 I feel I might need at least 200ug to have a more full trip.


----------



## skamariapastora

StMorningGlory said:


> Taking 5 tabs (125mcg each), spaced at 2.5 tabs/12 hours, produces really interesting effects. The second round of dosing reminded me quite a lot of LSA from HWBR seeds, minus the vomiting.
> 
> Very enjoyable. Extra trials have shown that it is quite easy to differentiate at higher dose. First ones had visuals that lasted till the next ones but the second round was much more body focused than visual.



You just didn't take enough man. You need to up the dose by at least one  extra, or, for truly visual results, double your original dose. IME the body just kind of "YEAH. I GET IT. WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT?"... This does end up adding on a full 24 hours from that point before sleep is possible, despite complete exhaustion... Need to get my hands on some etiz if i do that again hehe. Even drank 2L of wine in an attempt to sleep but the Sunshine still slowly drifted away in waves... Even waking me up once 20 minutes after finally dozing off for that final wave. Total of about 36-38 hours, no loss of potency, and definitely not subsiding into a body high... If you have the time and the stuff, I highly recommend trying that next time.  





Bigazznugz said:


> I just call it orange Sunshine. That's what it is. That's the original name. Mabey orange love. But orange Sunshine everybody has heard of.
> Fuck it if they can't take a second to Google what ald-52 is they are probably just ignorant.
> Let them try it they will fall in line.
> 
> And I really woukd love to hear a trip repot skamaria. Sounds like you have got alot of expierence with this one


 I actually met a guy today, while carrying a 10 strip by absolute chance at an old friends place who knew what ALD-52 was by name and had always (as i used to not even 6 months ago) thought it to be "practically a myth", and that he's "never thought I'd be able to say out loud that i had ALD-52 in my possession..." Sold him the strip at cost, answered the questions you'd imagine, he'd had ETH,AL and 1p-LAD from his own vendor, and advised him to start with two, or more, given how lovely and ultimately forgiving this stuff is, as far as I've pushed it so far... Took the two, spoke for a while before he had to leave, exchanging numbers made plans to get him in on my next order. Should have seen his eyes light up when i pulled it out once he confirmed he knew what I was talking about. It was magical. Incredibly fulfilling experience. This stuff always is... And to be honest i usually get so lost in hysteria that i don't get the chance to write about each trip... I'll give you a bit of the second last time I took it, and what I think is the reason I can take so much and not become overwhelmed... I still had about i had a sheet, got off work after only 2 hours and thought, well, fuck it then. I had it with me, planning to dose after work anyways, but now i had an extra 8 hours in my 2 days off to trip. A bit sleepy, i decided to start right there at the bus stop with 250, as it was only about a 20 minute ride. Once at home, the tiredness seemed to amplify so I didn't quite get there and did one of those closed eye psychedelic come-up "naps" that sometimes happen when you are overtired and take something speedy - if you've ever had one of those... "Woke up" 20 minutes later fully refreshed, and downed another 375ug at around the 50 minute mark, along with 100mg orally of the aMT this vendor carries, which is decent enough and fairly clean for aMT in saccharide (sp?) form and 5-10 mg smoked over a few bowls of cannabis over the next hour. As much as I'd like to, like i said, i get so enveloped in how relieving this chemical is for my bipolar that I can sit and watch things and giggle my wasted ass off for hours, and when something is FUNNY funny, like full cringe maniacal laughter. Pretty sure i watched a season of Comedy Bang! Bang! this time, and that was perfectly random and silly to fit my mood. It's not possible to articulate what happened visually, but it was absolutely lovely. Perfect synergy with the aMT and occasional bowl of weed...Best I can say is that it was a massive brightening of colour, and the breathing, swirling tiny hairs on everything... I decided at around 10am the next morning to take another 500ug just as the peak was beginning to dip, and take a quick walk to get some wine and mixed drinks which all went down smooth... Basically shot right back up again and it was 24 hours+ before sleep was possible. I was bit exhausted by then. Parts of the second half of the trip took an erotic swing and stayed there, which was more than okay with me. This stuff is 100% for sex, if you will it to go there. Only hard thing is to get out of that once it started. Went for hours, multiple times without any problem. Finished my wine and struggled to sleep for a few hours, fully exhausted, but fully reset. Like hitting F5 on my brain. Started that trip Tuesday at around 11:30am, got to sleep around 2 or 3pm on thursday.  

To be honest, and actually quite sadly, My capacity these days for classic, closed eye, fractal hallucinations i used to have from most high doses of psychedelics, I believe I actually seriously damaged/destroyed by like 90% from 2-3 years of on/off extreme MDPV/a-PVP abuse, in the literal manner of a couple ounces each, switching between whichever was currently the stronger batch. Was literally suicidal but wanted to get as much pleasure as I could and eventually fizzle out. When at home when the family was there, nasally, plugged when the sexual frenzy kicked in and especially vaporized, loading up to 50-100mg at the worst times... I'd lost everything around me but my job in the previous year, so hundreds of Overdoses, parkinsonesque full body tremors, completely blurred vision, full auditory/visual schizoid hallucinations and delirium didn't matter, just that rush of relief from each hit... Kind of a dark period... But yeah, I distinctly remember the last time I ever saw trails -  for what i think  was the rest of my life... I'd gotten a gram of decently fresh MDPV, and in typical fashion, I stayed up and continued the compulsive full dopamine flood for 7 days, working, not eating, drinking beer to take the edge off and getting EVERYthing i felt like doing got done each day getting more manic... At around 3am on the 7th day, i decided to take just one last line before bed - for some reason that made sense. So, having a decent tolerance at this point and absolutely loving the fish-and-raw-potato taste and smell of good PV, i lined up 100mg+ and railed it. Seemed to settle fine at first, but within about 5 minutes I had become completely delirious in the form of carphologia. Look that up. Nothing visual, not even paranoid, just Absolutely OBSESSIVELY pulling specific and particular threads out of a rug in the laundry room, clutching them tightly to my chest as if they were gold - completely enveloped in getting every last one that stood out to me... Did this for probably for about 15-20 minutes, in a dimly lit room, until suddenly one of the threads I went to grasp became a spider in my peripheral vision giving me a significant startle. Not yet enough to stop me.. Another spider a minute later, and a few more all causing the same startle led me to give up on that room in favour of the basement  which was well lit, and has a glorious-enough-to-plunder carpet, Maybe 2-3 minutes before the spiders started to appear peripherally again led to about a minute or so of them now appearing directly where i was looking... I stood up quickly, suddenly realizing what I was doing, getting a head rush, collapsed into a minute or so long full body seizure, which ended with a particularly painful... Like a SNAP just inside back of my skull, about an inch above the top of my spine, and suddenly I wasn't delirious, I was completely lucid, but my vision was a massive sea of trails. Stronger than I'd ever had - I mean like, slow, moving my hand from one side of my view to the other, it was fully ghosting out the entire way across... This went on for about 20 minutes and I played with it til it stopped. Went to bed and passed right out... I'd had seizures before but that SNAP was the last time I ever really hallucinated. I get maybe 10% of what I should, just the flare, swirly hairs. Dopamine psychosis still causes it's schizotypical warnings but 5ht2a hallucinations haven't been the same since... I think this is the reason why I'm able to start out high and keep going higher, and ALD-52 is so pleasant mentally that I've yet to fall into a negative loop. I used to tell all my drug naive friends that LSD-25 is the perfect drug and if i could find a steady supply of it, I'd never touch anything else again... Hoping to be able to do that with ALD-52.


Sorry for the novel. Seeing how happy i made a perfect stranger with this stuff today compelled me to share. 

Actual question though - if i do decide to stockpile this for as long as i can, is blotter tartrate or a liquid solution going to give the longest shelf life?


----------



## Bigazznugz

Tatarate untouched should last decades in a amber vial with no oxeygen. 
Gotta agree with these trip reports it's very much like good clean LSD but a little less intense mentally. Visually after 250+ugs the visuals are mind blowing. 
And best of all no gi issues at all or the day after. So really 2 thumbs up I'm very greatful to have access to something that was a myth a year ago. Definitely worth the wait. 
Also I would like to hear from anybody who has tried this chemical, is it just me or does Dose for dose this seems much stronger than 1p?


----------



## Hawk-o

Bigazznugz said:


> Tatarate untouched should last decades in a amber vial with no oxeygen.
> Gotta agree with these trip reports it's very much like good clean LSD but a little less intense mentally. Visually after 250+ugs the visuals are mind blowing.
> And best of all no gi issues at all or the day after. So really 2 thumbs up I'm very greatful to have access to something that was a myth a year ago. Definitely worth the wait.
> Also I would like to hear from anybody who has tried this chemical, is it just me or does Dose for dose this seems much stronger than 1p?


Much stronger and "earthier" then 1P for me. Don't ask me about the "earthier"....I am not sure I can explain it.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

You get visuals off of a 1/4 hit of this stuff?


----------



## Bigazznugz

Peacephrog1972 said:


> You get visuals off of a 1/4 hit of this stuff?


Was that a question or a response? 
Personally I would have no idea if you get visuals from a quarter hit. I have never microdosed before.


----------



## TheBlackPirate

Amazing!



			
				Erowid said:
			
		

>


https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/show_image.php?i=other/ald-52_powder__i2016e0036_disp.jpg


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I believe the guy who took that photo posted earlier in this thread actually hahah


----------



## TheBlackPirate

^Good eye!

I got the above picture from Erowid. The originals are even better.



uncle_bud said:


> So to begin   Wow, commerically available.
> 
> I've got 10 mg's from the same source as the blotters in the upper pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Food Grade Ethanol 96 % and dissolved the powder into a LDPE bottle (i know glass is better, but i am really scared that i would somehow drop the bottle and the ALD-52 would be spilled all over the floor and leave me licking the tiles in utter anguish)
> 
> So, as the powder was sent in a regular seal baggie i managed to get some losses of about 20% that remained on the baggie. I estimated that i've put around 8 mg in to 2,5 ml of Ethanol. I had hard time dissolving it. It took me around 1-2 hours of shaking, only to still see lumps of powder on the bottom. I changed my tactic and put the bottle in warm water and then periodically shook it vigorously. That did the trick and by the 4th or 5th hour there was no more residue.
> 
> Powder was slightly yellowish white clumps that looks like this :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i noticed, is that when carrying the bottle around i was feeling lighter and brighter than usual. :D
> 
> Anyhow, in vivo trials ended EXTREMELY successful! This thing is packed with light!  I don't remember the last time i had laughed so much. My friend tried 2 drops that should equal anything from 100 - 200 ug. (I can't tell from the losses and i haven't weighted the powder when i received it). Myself on the other hand, cleared a drop that was dripping off the bottle and put the finger in my mouth just to see if it has any flavor. None was observed. I quickly ran to the toilet and washed my mouth with hot water, as i remembered i didn't have the time to trip all night since i have work in the morning.
> 
> Haha, :D yeah right.
> 
> Half an hour later both of us start to feel something. We both agree that it is less anxious and more friendly than acid. No anxiety and really really wonderful bright feeling. I would describe it as less "gloomy" than acid and so would my friend.  I know gloomy may sound a harsh word,  but it's somehow more lovely. Of course more trials will be required for a conclusive answer.
> 
> Sample has been sent to Energy Control for analysis. Expect full reagent testing to be published in the next 2 days. Also i've put the powder under UV light, but didn't see any fluorescence. I will do it again on the TLC plate and report back on the findings.
> 
> Next day i feel lovely and my brain has been re-set.
> 
> Also i think that the reason the blotters shown in upper post are yellow because the starting material is a bit yellow.
> 
> I think i found my new favorite
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> 
> 
> How to minimize losses when handling super delicate and precious powders under 50 mg?
> 
> Can anyone tell me what can i expect regarding stability in ethanol solution at around 8 degrees Celsius?


----------



## StMorningGlory

Every single individual that I've see try this has said they prefer it to acid. Are other people seeing this effect? I mean... like it seems crazy to say that there might be a drug that I could see overtaking the scene. This really seems to be a winner. Mixes well with so many chemicals and is much less set dependant.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Its not lsd 2.0 uts just a little cleaner feeling and more positive vibes.  Read shulgins entry in tihkal its very accurate. There is a little less visual distubances than traditional lsd. Just a little tho. 
So one could say its a little less potent imo.


----------



## skamariapastora

I read a discussion somewhere that suggested that these particular blotters are possibly not laid at what is stated on the paper? Thoughts? I could see it being true, or is the acetyl really that lovely? x-x there's no way to quantify blotter dose is there? Just rough identity...?-


----------



## Funkadelica

Can't wait to try this one!  Going to give a tab a shot later this week.  A little bit surprised at lack of reports on it as it seems 1p is more popular.  Will report back for absolute certain.


----------



## Bigazznugz

One vendor has it and its invite only and the other is shady, so not to many can get there hands on it. 
My question is Does anyone know how this reacts with a ehrlich test kit?


----------



## Bigazznugz

skamariapastora said:


> I read a discussion somewhere that suggested that these particular blotters are possibly not laid at what is stated on the paper? Thoughts? I could see it being true, or is the acetyl really that lovely? x-x there's no way to quantify blotter dose is there? Just rough identity...?-


What did you here that they are under dosed? I certanly do not think they are. Dose is perfect.


----------



## Hawk-o

Goes really nice with Eth-lad. Yesterday tried 200ug of Eth-lad with 125ug of the sunshine and it was spectacular. Love the earthy feel of the Ald-52.


----------



## spacejunk

Is there any solid data (or speculation, even) on how stable ALD-52 is, at this stage?
If one were to stash a few tabs, would it be safe to assume they could last for years like LSD or is that too presumptuous?


----------



## Xorkoth

I suddenly find myself with 2 125ug blotters of this.  One day soon I shall take a long hike/maybe camping trip and take both.  I'm really excited to try this mythical being!  I will be sure to write a detailed trip report.


----------



## BlueMerlin

@Spacejunk:
They should be just as stable as LSD, if you keep them dry, airtight and preferably (although some disagree) in the freezer, they should last for many years.

LSD can be kept for decades when stored properly without much noticeable potency loss.
I contacted my vendor and he told me I can store them (ALD-52) the same way.


----------



## mozaik0000

^^  i also have a couple of these 125ug blotters. Took 1/16th of a tab this morning, not expecting to feel anything at all, but i indeed felt threshold effects for 8 hours afterwards: nice little energy boost, slight mood lift, an overall optimistic train of thought, and one very cool synchronicity to top it off.

I have zero lysergamide tolerance, and when i look at how friggin small of a bit of paper is 1/16th of a tab, i am very impressed by it's power. I reckon a entire tab would floor me/roof me with wide open jaws and pupils for the whole day. You are in for a very intense experience if you take 2 of those with no tolerance. That's not saying it won't be good times though! 

Looking forward to your trip report, i usually enjoy them a lot!


----------



## Xorkoth

Thanks.   I'm a hardhead in general, especially to lysergamides.  I'm sure 1 would be nice, but I want to get a full idea of the nature of the drug and am seeking a more immersive experience.


----------



## skamariapastora

Bigazznugz said:


> What did you here that they are under dosed? I certanly do not think they are. Dose is perfect.


 Personally I don't. But the question was brought up, and it got me wondering. My only real option would be to do a side by side 1p-LSD comparison theirs to another's at 100ug to find out, which i don't plan on doing. All of my spare cash goes to this stuff. For a 125ug hit though, this stuff seems fairly weaker than it's parent compound. 500 mikes of this is a dream, but that much of Uncle Syd would just twist me. 


Can anyone with experience of ETH-LAD and this make a fair comparison between the two? 
I've done a combo of 250 ALD-52 and 150 AL-LAD that had fabulous synergy, but i still felt lacking visually. I'd like to try that combo with ETH-LAD from what I've read of it. 

Edit apparently someone already did, reverse of what i am planning on. I definitely prefer the sunshine as the base of the experience, and the other as the flavourer... Individually though, how do they compare?


----------



## skamariapastora

Xorkoth said:


> Thanks.   I'm a hardhead in general, especially to lysergamides.  I'm sure 1 would be nice, but I want to get a full idea of the nature of the drug and am seeking a more immersive experience.



If you really are a hardhead, i can take 4 of these to start, very comfortably.


----------



## spacejunk

BlueMerlin said:


> @Spacejunk:
> They should be just as stable as LSD, if you keep them dry, airtight and preferably (although some disagree) in the freezer, they should last for many years.
> 
> LSD can be kept for decades when stored properly without much noticeable potency loss.
> I contacted my vendor and he told me I can store them (ALD-52) the same way.


Excellent. Just what i was hoping to hear - thanks brother.


----------



## Xorkoth

skamariapastora said:


> If you really are a hardhead, i can take 4 of these to start, very comfortably.



I only have 2 though.  But yeah 4 hits of good acid is great for me.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Really want to know uf this reacts the same way 1p lsd does on a ehlich test. 1p gets very little reaction. Cones out light pink after alot of aggatation. I dont have a test kit. Anyone wanna sacrafice a 16th of a tab and see?


----------



## IamMe90

Xorkoth said:


> I suddenly find myself with 2 125ug blotters of this.  One day soon I shall take a long hike/maybe camping trip and take both.  I'm really excited to try this mythical being!  I will be sure to write a detailed trip report.



I'm coming upon 5 myself. I'm so excited - I never in a million years dreamed I'd be able to sample this compound! It sounds the closest of all the lyergamide analogues to true LSD to me - positive, powerful, little to no bodyload and a great body high. We truly live in a wondrous time as far as availability to these compounds goes (although it seems access will be severely curtailed sooner than later, and I don't have the financial means to stock up for the long term at the present time  ).


----------



## Underachiever

IamMe90 said:


> I'm coming upon 5 myself. I'm so excited - I never in a million years dreamed I'd be able to sample this compound! It sounds the closest of all the lyergamide analogues to true LSD to me - positive, powerful, little to no bodyload and a great body high. We truly live in a wondrous time as far as availability to these compounds goes (although it seems access will be severely curtailed sooner than later, and I don't have the financial means to stock up for the long term at the present time  ).



Same case. I suggest we should enjoy the moment we live in ;-)


----------



## Triphunter

Been reading most of the bluelight threads for psychedelics over the last few years and have finally joined. 

This looks a very promising anolugue of the original and have I just received a few tabs of ald-52. I will report back once consumed.


----------



## Bigazznugz

So guys I'm sitting on a ten strip (& as bout 20 other psychs) of ald-52 and just really have been waiting on the right time to do it. 
So the weather is great and got tons of weed and shatter. So what would you rather see a report on here since trs are limited and 2 of them are mine lol. 
I have only tried this @ 125ugs. So 250 should be next. 
Or I got a few of the new 100ugs eth lad blotters. Was thinking of 250 plus 100 ugs of eth lad. 
Or a good hit of white on white paper with 250ugs of ald-52.
Or should I just eat 3 tabs? 
I m here to serve the blue light community so let me know what you want to see!
Peace,
Nugz


----------



## StMorningGlory

I would say 3, or the ETH-LAD ald-52. I've been meaning to get around to it. You're doing my work for me. Thank you brother!


----------



## Hawk-o

Bigazznugz said:


> So guys I'm sitting on a ten strip (& as bout 20 other psychs) of ald-52 and just really have been waiting on the right time to do it.
> So the weather is great and got tons of weed and shatter. So what would you rather see a report on here since trs are limited and 2 of them are mine lol.
> I have only tried this @ 125ugs. So 250 should be next.
> Or I got a few of the new 100ugs eth lad blotters. Was thinking of 250 plus 100 ugs of eth lad.
> Or a good hit of white on white paper with 250ugs of ald-52.
> Or should I just eat 3 tabs?
> I m here to serve the blue light community so let me know what you want to see!
> Peace,
> Nugz



Dude, do the ETH-SUNSHINE Combo!!!


----------



## BlueMerlin

Jesus christ...3?

I didn't care much for the previous LSD analogues I tried, but this is the one for me...Still going strong...

But... 3? 

This stuff is POTENT. 8(

Good luck with that, it will be an interesting experience for sure!

I'm obviously not a hardhead,(thank god) only 125 mics were absolutely amazing!


----------



## Beenhead

Seeing how there is so little info on ALD-52 why not up the dose in it alone till we can nail down its effects


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^For real.


----------



## Underachiever

I would not combine too. You should give the eth lad a try on its own, I found it to be somewhat special.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Well thank for the warning blue Merlin I would have been in for quite a ride off 3 tabs...
-250ugs ingested
 within the hour I was tripping very heavily. It hit me like a ton of bricks just like good Lucy from the 90s. It's a bit less potent IMO than lsd. 
Much less anxiety ne'er nothing coming up. No gastrointestinal problem or cramping that I would get with lsd. 
Visually it's a real treat pretty much just like lsd visuals. I was @ ++++. For about 5 hours where I could not stop laughing at whatever I was watching or doing. 
Very funny stuff. 
So much more love and good vibes I get from this something that i do from 1p-lsd , AL lad , eth lad. I found all of them disappointing and less in depth and mabey spirituality worthless materials IMO. 
This stuff has you while brain tingling and that very positive push that lsd has. 
This stuff has it all. It's as good as lsd IMO. Just a wee bit less visual. 
But metabolism wise food plays no role on whether or not your body can cleave off this. 
So beets 1plsd hand down. 
450ugs for me might be a "breakthrough" expierence. I'm not sure. 
I love this stuff it's better than 1p lsd that is very clear.


----------



## BlueMerlin

Lol, yeah, for me personally 3 hits would be way too much, but everyone reacts differently, I don't need a lot of LSD either to trip hard, I'm much more tolerant towards DMT for instance, 100mg often produces no more than mild visuals for only 5 minutes, while others breakthrough on 25mg.
300 mics of eth-lad was very intense for me, and ald-52 is definitely more potent, so, I shouldn't try that any time soon with ald-52.

I also had more CEV than OEV, disturbing sexual visions near the end as usual, (I don't know why this seems to be standard  ) the only thing I did notice was a lot of jaw clenching again, as I had with previous analogues as well, especially al-lad, I can't recall any of that on regular LSD, although it's been a while since I've taken LSD, definitely never have this problem on mushrooms.I'll have to eat magnesium next time.Although, this might have to do more with my set and setting than anything else, I'm going through some stressed times the last couple of years, it's probably due to that.

This is the only one out of all analogues that I personally really like as well, the others are all castrated versions of what it should/could be, in my opinion of course, I understand why others do like them.


----------



## Bigazznugz

BlueMerlin said:


> Lol, yeah, for me personally 3 hits would be way too much, but everyone reacts differently, I don't need a lot of LSD either to trip hard, I'm much more tolerant towards DMT for instance, 100mg often produces no more than mild visuals for only 5 minutes, while others breakthrough on 25mg.
> 300 mics of eth-lad was very intense for me, and ald-52 is definitely more potent, so, I shouldn't try that any time soon with ald-52.
> 
> I also had more CEV than OEV, disturbing sexual visions near the end as usual, (I don't know why this seems to be standard  ) the only thing I did notice was a lot of jaw clenching again, as I had with previous analogues as well, especially al-lad, I can't recall any of that on regular LSD, although it's been a while since I've taken LSD, definitely never have this problem on mushrooms.I'll have to eat magnesium next time.Although, this might have to do more with my set and setting than anything else, I'm going through some stressed times the last couple of years, it's probably due to that.
> 
> This is the only one out of all analogues that I personally really like as well, the others are all castrated versions of what it should/could be, in my opinion of course, I understand why others do like them.



Funny how you say it's actually ug for ug stronger than eth lad. I have to agree. I have tried it on numerous occasions and I don't get that positive vibe I do with ald-52 or lsd. Just a severe lack of headspace and depth. I never found the visual to be stronger off of eth lad that I did from this stuff. 
Stock up guys this is truly amazing real ald-52 is on the scene. 
So happy this hit the market last sucks for ukers but oh well. 
Pro lad is the next lysergamines we will see. And I think we might see 1aceytl AL lad or 1aceytl eth lad for the UK market. It's obvious the aceytl chain cleaves off easier than a propynyl molecule.


----------



## StMorningGlory

I took two and a half and went to a fetish event last night. I actually get the sexual visions a lot and this only enhanced it. I spend about 4 hours on the dance floor with out a care in the world. Then near the end I was just engrossed by all the outfits and people. It made me super open so I was running around telling everyone how good they looked. This is much more social than lsd for me.


----------



## mozaik0000

^ Sounds like good times, SMG 

Although i still haven't found the time to have a fully immersive experience with this one, the few functionnal/threshold doses i took also point towards the same things you guys are mentionning above: peaceful stimulation, loving wisdom, social lubricant, humorous outlook, and an undeniable sex enhancer. 

I'm not an LSD guy at all anymore (hate the bodyload), and didn't enjoy 1P-LSD either, but this one feels much more enjoyable. Really looking forward to a full-on trip.

How easy is sleep after the comedown from a full dose? I need to be up early everyday, so i really hope i won't be wired for 48h!


----------



## Bigazznugz

No bro the come down is  very easy. No residual stimulation or anything.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Sex, sleep, and the most surprising food; all seem enhanced.

It most certainly was a good time.


----------



## IamMe90

I took about 200ug of this and am finding it to be a pleasant, but fairly underwhelming experience. I guess I'll need to take it higher next time. Any suggestions on a good dose?


----------



## Help?!?!

Depends how much LSD you to take. Personally I like about 250mcgs to 1mg.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I just took 250ug last night and I was fuckin blasted. It felt just like LSD itself, and I was maniacally laughing with my feet submerged in ocean water most of the night. I'm gonna say this is probably one of my new personal favorites. I'll try to write up a real trip report soon.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Help?!?! said:


> Depends how much LSD you to take. Personally I like about 250mcgs to 1mg.


Holy shit 1000 ugs? Of ald-52 at once jesus. Want to write that trip report?


----------



## Help?!?!

I don't really write TR's. Ask someone else too.


----------



## IamMe90

I found the duration for this chem really short, it was weird - after about 4 hours, visual effects became extremely diminished and I was basically back to baseline. What's the duration like for you guys? I was kinda bummed that it ended so abruptly.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I found it very long winded. I was still having fairly present visuals at 12 hours into my trip last night, and that's after drinking probably 15 or so beers too. It was honestly longer lived than LSD has been for me in recent time. Maybe I had a weird reaction or something, but heck man, you really get your bang for your buck with this stuff.


----------



## IamMe90

Crazy how it effects us all so differently! I'm very jealous haha


----------



## Bigazznugz

Have to agree with the latter. It last about as long as lsd, mabey a hour or two shorter. This stuff is potent and has has legs.


----------



## white55

i think this trip report fits here - http://bluelight.org/vb/threads/789680-eth-lad-ald52-3-meo-pce-o-pce-trip-report?p=13560442


----------



## StMorningGlory

That's odd; I have been using the 125mcg and each time I would say equal time or longer. I also am on medication that could possibly keep lingering effects but even the others I've gave it to, say that they tend to still be getting visuals 12hours+ if combined with anything that isn't a depressant. 

I also realize that we all smoke weed on the comedowns, so I wonder if that keeps the visual effects going?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I didn't smoke weed last time, and had 10+ beers over the trip, and I still had fairly present OEVs at the 12+ hour mark. Heck, it lasted longer than my usual acid trips do. I'm blown away by my first foray into this compound. 250ug was utter and complete bliss during many moments. I started crying at one point when I was starring out into the endless ocean, at just how beautiful and miraculous life itself is.


----------



## StMorningGlory

I meant that "we" as in my personal tripping group. Does alcohol combine well? I have used Flubromazepam and Klonipin to see if it changes the trip much (it doesn't at 500mcg, very dampened at 250mcg). 

I find that this chemical reminds me a lot of the mental state of MDMA+LSD, but without that stimulation or body load. Also, turns out tolerance doesn't form half as much as with LSD.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I haven't ever tried MDMA in the first place so I can't comment on your description; however I can say that I loved drinking on it. I always drink beer on acid these days because it makes everything much more recreational, light-hearted, and social, and I must say it was the same with ALD-52. I like the combo of beer and acid much more than weed and acid even, cannabis gives me weirder effects these days that I don't particularly desire on psychedelics.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

240sxLover said:


> ^I haven't ever tried MDMA in the first place so I can't comment on your description; however I can say that I loved drinking on it. I always drink beer on acid these days because it makes everything much more recreational, light-hearted, and social, and I must say it was the same with ALD-52. I like the combo of beer and acid much more than weed and acid even these days, cannabis gives me weirder effects these days that I don't particularly desire on psychedelics.



I feel you on this, weed these days is harder to deal with.  I don't know why.  Never have a problem with lysergamides though- gentle sweetness without being pushy.

I wish i could find some god damn ALD-52 already!  It's driving me freaking nuts!  the only place I thought had it turned out to be a scam and now I'm out 200 bucks


----------



## jammin83

I know its thought that nick sand and the OS was just a defense but doesn't it seem weird that OS describes this molecule perfectly even moreso than the parent? also yellow/orange spots? 

its also been in circulation and somebody had to be the first.

idk...just sayin.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

yes, it does seem strange that this material turns orange or yellow on exposure to air, while still remaining completely potent.

The more I research it, the more I think there is some validity to the ald-52 orange sunshine myth.

I've heard heads talk about it like it was some strange profound animal, completely different from acid.

We'll see when I dose in a few weekends- I now have a few on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dariozee

So jealous. I don't know where you guys are finding it!! But then again I live in uk, so will have have to stick with 1p.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I'm pretty sure it's already illegal in the UK anyways mate, so no one would ship it to you even if you knew where to look. 1P analogues are the only ones still dodging your countries intense drug laws to my knowledge.


----------



## Starless

IIRC, most RC suppliers will ship any order regardless of local legality, but if you get caught it's your ass, not theirs.


----------



## Tonsofice

I noticed my eyes don't get dilated on ALD, is this the same for anyone else?

Deleted my post on accident, let the thread show that OEV for me was gone at six hours. I'm not on any meds, and no tolerance either.


----------



## theacidtest

My eyes don't dilate all that much with lysergamides in general. Now tryptamines are a different story.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Oh. Mine are like saucers.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Mine were as big as the moon for sure. I wonder if the eye dilation is indication of a stronger individual reaction? Like some of us have a slower, more intense one? Is everyone still using the same 125mcg or is it the 100's that aren't dialiating?


----------



## headfuck123

Tonsofice said:


> I noticed my eyes don't get dilated on ALD, is this the same for anyone else?
> 
> Deleted my post on accident, let the thread show that OEV for me was gone at six hours. I'm not on any meds, and no tolerance either.



I noticed this with 1p-lsd. The only time I tried ALD was with MDMA so its unfair to say if this was the case with ALD too as im guessing my pupils where rather dilated from the MD!


----------



## Bigazznugz

Everyone I have tried this resulted in dailated pupils. Not as noticeable under ~125ugs, but off 250 they were huge for 12 hours. Pupil size in not a big issue as long as you enjoy the ride 
Happy trails,
Nugz


----------



## Help?!?!

It's personal individuality(had a friend with eye problems and his wouldn't dilate like most people...), but the majority of people's will. Psychedelics in general cause actions(similar to stimulants in a sense...), that will cause the majority of person's eyes to dilate, like how opiate/opioids will cause them to constrict....


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm going to a musical festival with a free VIP wristband next weekend (my friend's band is playing 2 nights there and I'm going with them), and I plan to take my 2 hits of ALD-52 at it (250ug).  I'll be sure to report back, it seems like a great opportunity, and I've been saving these hits for a special occasion.


----------



## jammin83

Dosing up tonight dudes will report back mos def.

Have a lot of lsd exp but not sure how much i usually take fml. Gonna start with a tab and a half me thinks unless someone can sway me up or down.

 I usually take 3 reg tabs or 2 industrial strength tabs...5 or 6 diluted tabs. My guess is around 250-300 but how tf should I no?


----------



## Hawk-o

It's really smooth with 0 anxiety. I think with your history you could easily pull for 2 tabs.


----------



## Bigazznugz

jammin83 said:


> Dosing up tonight dudes will report back mos def.
> 
> Have a lot of lsd exp but not sure how much i usually take fml. Gonna start with a tab and a half me thinks unless someone can sway me up or down.
> 
> I usually take 3 reg tabs or 2 industrial strength tabs...5 or 6 diluted tabs. My guess is around 250-300 but how tf should I no?


Go for 2 bro. It shines above 200ugs IMO. If you can handle lsd the comeup and nausea is no where near as bad gos for anxiety as well. I really love this stuff. More than any grey market lysergamine to date. And I find the consensus will agree.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I dipped in at 250ug for my first trip with this and I had no regrets. It was amazing and virtually anxiety free.


----------



## jammin83

Lol. Would recommend. Amazing stuff. Best doses I've ever had.


----------



## Triphunter

After receiving a couple of 125ug ald-52 blotter from a reliable source I tested out the 2 last night!
Amazing, amazing, amazing! Like super clean LSD that was up there with some of the CID I did in the 90s. Just perfect smooth trippeness!!
Give me more...


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hell's yes everyone wants more of this stuff. I was probably the 3rd person to write  trip reports on here and most said 'you are talking out your ass 1p-lsd is no different than ald-52' Bullshit. This stuff is flying off the shelves. Lol. I just think alot of people had some shit lsd if they think 1p-lsd is better. But that's my opinion. This is as good as the good ole lsd pickard made in Kansas.
Seems like there is a ton of crystal just coming in does anyone have any expierence with crystal ald-52 I know it's hard as hell to dissolve, methanol should be used and then that liquid will separate in less than 2 weeks! Turing from yellow to brown to black but black is still 95% pure after a month of freezer storage or more according to the manufacturer. I really would like to get some but there is no way I could use even 10mgs in a year. And you can't really make a smaller batch then 10mgs. So would needle pointing the crystal work so I don't have to fire up the ultrasonic to make a dropper bottle. 
When I say need pointing I mean litterally licking the tip of a needle point and dipping it in powder? I got a feeling that could wind up with me taking a huge dose. Lol
Powder last longer so if I don't have to make a solution that would be great.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I read about the rather quick degradation to yellow/brown/black liquid and that's enough to turn me off of the powder, why bother when the blotters will last you a life time?


----------



## jammin83

so i ended up taking 1.5 tabs at 125 per tab. could have done way more but wasn't underwhelming. twas pure bliss. think the sweet spot is 250-375. way less pushy than LSD but more or less the same. more warmth, opiate like almost. i would say its about 25% less potent the big papa. big warm psychedelic blanket. just swimming in a serotonin bath for hours. one of the best trips ive ever had. really really clean. music appreciation is top notch as with the king. visuals were a little fuzzy and not super strong but i don't get a ton of visuals from acid besides morphing, etc. 

less stimulating, less mania, more glow. no crash. comes down nice and easy. i usually am wiped out for days from LSD and feel kind of depleted. had a nice glow the next day and could have slept pretty easily but had things to do with this one. lasted about 8 or 9 hours but lingered for a long time after. went to sleep for a couple hours after 8 or 9 hours and woke up to catch the sunrise. my last acid trip had me frying for about 14 hours strong. think this one has less dopaminergic action i think. no anxiety. less electric. 

the comeup was really gentle but we split our dose and took them 30 min apart which I think made it more ecstasy like. took a while to develop but once it did, we were there. beautiful. 

probably more therapeutic than LSD bc the headspace is so gentle. knocked out some depression I was having to boot. feel pristine and restored. 

me and the wife both had some GI discomfort and she puked but weve been a little sick and ate right before we dosed. . zofran next time for us. got my doc to get me a rx. fuck yeah. wasn't bad though just minor. my lady is small and requires about half as much as me of most drugs. she was apprehensive about taking a full tab but wants to take 2 or 3 next time. 

i believe i have had this before about 10 years ago. Had some mystery tabs that confused me. Was LSD or something but never crossed my mind that it was an analog. I always thought those tabs were special and some of the best i had. consistently had a slightly different trip. about 99% sure it was OS. really fucked me up bc it was confusing that these tabs were consistently just a tad different. was convinced not all LSD was the same after that lol. after reading up on it, I had to pick some up bc i was convinced it was ALD. think i figured out my conundrum and very pleased. 

LSD is my favorite psych by a lot. This one tops it for me atm. great for just chilling, shows, cant go wrong. gentle but strong. not missing anything. Its a perfect psychedelic and possibly my favorite drug of all time. its perfect. stock up while you can boys. had one of the best trips I ever had last night. 

beats antique was blowing me away as usual. those guys are geniuses and provide a great lysergamide soundtrack.


----------



## Bigazznugz

240sxLover said:


> I read about the rather quick degradation to yellow/brown/black liquid and that's enough to turn me off of the powder, why bother when the blotters will last you a life time?


The blotters are almost out of stock. ATM.


----------



## justme6263

I'm absolutely gutted this is illegal in the UK, it sounds absolutely amazing!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Bigazznugz said:


> The blotters are almost out of stock. ATM.


I'm sure there will be more friend; however lets not discuss availability any further, I feel it comes too close to sourcing.


----------



## TheBlackPirate

These are interviews from another topic I thought I should share here.




*Free lectures from the original Orange Sunshine (ALD-52) chemist Nick Sand*



			
				Erowid said:
			
		

> *Erowid Character Vaults*
> *Nick Sand*
> May 10, 1941 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Jon Hanna, Nov 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Gene Bernofsky, 1967
> from the University Archives, Spencer Research Library, University of Kansas
> 
> *Summary*
> In 1961, Nick Sand first took mescaline, sparking a life-long interest in psychedelic sacraments. While still in college, he began spending time at Millbrook, the commune home to Timothy Leary's League for Spiritual Discovery. A burgeoning interest in synthesizing psychedelic drugs grew into an avocation when, during a vision quest on DMT, Sand came to believe that he should devote his life entirely to manufacturing entheogens. He became a criminal as a matter of principle and as an act of civil disobedience, because he believed he was working for a higher good. He left New York in 1967, and headed to the San Francisco Bay Area to set up a lab, where he manufactured DOM (known at the time under the street name "STP") and MDA.
> 
> From 1968 through 1969 in Windsor, California, Sand worked in an illicit lab with Tim Scully, who taught Sand how to manufacture LSD. Scully and Sand both felt that it was extremely important to create a product of the highest purity at a standardized dose; these goals resulted in one of the most beloved "brands" of acid in the late 1960s: "Orange Sunshine". Although infamous because of his black-market LSD production, Sand was also the first underground chemist on record to have synthesized DMT. Eventually Sand and Scully were both arrested. In 1974, Sand was sentenced to 15 years, but he jumped bail and relocated to Canada, where he set up a new lab. He was arrested again in 1996 in Canada. Sand served time in prison from 1996 through late 2000, first in Canada, and then in the United States in fulfillment of the 22-year-old sentence that he had evaded. Since his release from prison, Sand has spoken at numerous public events.
> [Read full biography]


https://www.erowid.org/culture/characters/





*Free lectures from the original Orange Sunshine (ALD-52) chemist Nick Sand*



			
				Psychedelic Salon said:
			
		

> *Category Archives: Nick Sand*
> 
> *Podcast 172 – “The State of LSD in 2003″*
> Posted on February 16, 2009 by Lorenzo
> 
> Guest speakers: Earth & Fire Erowid, Ralph Metzner, Stanislav Grof, Nick Sand, and Dave Nichols
> 
> PROGRAM NOTES: Erowid’s LSD Vault LSD and Drug Testing LSD FAQ Part 1 LSD FAQ Part 2 “I believe it’s true to say that everyone who has experienced LSD or another psychedelic would look on that experience, especially the first […]
> 
> 
> 
> *Podcast 154 – “Mind States 2003 LSD Panel”*
> Posted on August 25, 2008 by Lorenzo
> 
> Guest speakers: Nick Sand and Myron Stolaroff
> 
> PROGRAM NOTES: [The following quotations are by Nick Sand.] “This process of sharing through language our inherited ability to manipulate first stone tools, then concepts and symbols through language and printing, and then moving into the networking of electronic and virtually instantaneous world wide communication, are three quantum leaps […]
> 
> 
> 
> *Podcast 054 – “Synergistic Combinations in the Future”*https://psychedelicsalon.com/podcast-054-synergistic-combinations-in-the-future/
> Posted on October 23, 2006 by Lorenzo
> 
> Guest speaker: Nick Sand
> 
> PROGRAM NOTES: In his 2006 Palenque Norte lecture at Burning Man, Nick Sand explains how best to use some of the more interesting combinations of sacred medicines. Additionally he answered a wide range of questions that included such diverse topics as the relationship of the atomic bomb to LSD and the reasons […]
> 
> 
> 
> *Podcast 048 – 2006 Palenque Norte Lectures Sample*
> Posted on September 12, 2006 by Lorenzo
> 
> Guest speakers: Mark Pesce, Erik Davis, Daniel Pinchbeck, Alex Grey, Allyson Grey, and Nick Sand
> 
> PROGRAM NOTES: This was the most ambitious schedule yet for the Palenque Norte lectures, 39 speakers in four days. Thanks to the good folks at Entheon Village who provided the facility, which was one of the largest tents on the playa […]
> 
> 
> 
> *Podcast 037 – “Imprisonment & Liberation Aspects of Consciousness”*
> Posted on May 17, 2006 by Lorenzo
> 
> Guest speaker: Nick Sand
> 
> PROGRAM NOTES: In this program, Nick Sand, one of the original psychedelic guides from the Millbrook commune, alchemist, yogi, spiritual practitioner, and drug war victim, discusses the psychological states encountered as an underground chemist, a fugitive, and his five years in prison. The topics dealt with will be how attitude, intention, and […]


https://psychedelicsalon.com/podcasts/


----------



## IamMe90

Just swallowed ~275ug. Should be interesting! I'll report back when the trip is done.


----------



## IamMe90

Ended up taking 400ug. Suffice it to say, this proved a little much for me lol.


----------



## jammin83

Care to expand a little?

I was going to take 375 next time....


----------



## AmoebicMagician

overwhelming, or unpleasant in character?


----------



## Hawk-o

jammin83 said:


> Care to expand a little?
> 
> I was going to take 375 next time....



Thats exactly what I was thinking, as 250 was great, put think I could push it one more.


----------



## eclipse3130

ALD-52 is not orange sunshine, that was merely an ineffective attempt to get off on the charges. Orange Sunshine was 300 mics of 98% pure LSD crystal. Sand has since gone on record saying this, and Scully as well I believe. Owsley said so as well, though he wasn't involved in the manufacture of that batch. Yet this damn myth lives on...

I can't comment any further until I test it for myself but if I had to guess out of speculation since the acetyl group is latched onto the exact same chain as the propionyl group of 1P-LSD, if you want a new perspective look at it as 1A-LSD in similarity, I believe the propionyl group through personal experience and reports does not fit well for *some* people, and some even find it much weaker than LSD, or altered in effects(not profound but noticable, to varrying degrees)

I believe ALD-52 has its own activity as well as metabolising into LSD; 1P only being 38% potency of LSD in mice(most likely due to metabolism of the propionyl chain) this doesn't always prove true in humans so I would guess it's certain enzymes that people have more so or less of hiding out in their metabolic/digestive systems. 

Out of speculation and minor reading, ALD-52 I believe transforms into LSD after ingestion, probably through hydrolosis or a much more common metabolic action. Meaning it's most likely going to be very similar, if not indistinguishable from LSD-25. I would assume the reports of no anxiety, clean and magical all relate to good ole LSD25. If you haven't got a chance to try real LSD and are having trouble finding it, I would give this one a shot to see how you like it comparing to 1P, I would guess there may be a difference for most people. 1P-LSD to me is nothing like LSD, when you are very sensitive and accustomed to fine detail and/or may metabolize it differently.. otherwise yes it's very similar which is why most people say it's indistinguishable.


----------



## jammin83

eclipse3130 said:


> Out of speculation and minor reading, ALD-52 I believe transforms into LSD after ingestion, probably through hydrolosis or a much more common metabolic action. Meaning it's most likely going to be very similar, if not indistinguishable from LSD-25. I would assume the reports of no anxiety, clean and magical all relate to good ole LSD25. If you haven't got a chance to try real LSD and are having trouble finding it, I would give this one a shot to see how you like it comparing to 1P, I would guess there may be a difference for most people. 1P-LSD to me is nothing like LSD, when you are very sensitive and accustomed to fine detail and/or may metabolize it differently.. otherwise yes it's very similar which is why most people say it's indistinguishable.



Its distinguishable from LSD 25 to me. Its pretty similar but not exactly the same. I almost always get anxiety from real LSD. If not on the come up then definitely on the tail end. I also can't sleep after I take LSD for a long time without a benzo or sleep aid. I fell asleep on this one after 9 hours. This one is way less speedy and electric than LSD for me but very close.

Regarding orange sunshine, sand may have been making LSD but I am pretty sure that this has been in circulation before. maybe never on as large of a scale as LSD but in tight knit circles I would imagine. I can't be 100% sure, but I think I had it 8 or 9 years ago. I had half a sheet and the trips were consistently a little different.


----------



## Xorkoth

The prodrug thing is an interesting topic for me.  I haven't tried ALD-52 yet, but I know that the 4-AcO-tryptamines convert to the 4-HO in the body, yet they are in some cases (and for some people) clearly distinguishable from their 4-HO counterparts.  4-HO-DMT and 4-AcO-DMT come to mind, for some they seem very similar, yet for others including me, they are very different in feeling and mental space, two entirely separate drugs.  I am 100% confident I could differentiate them accurately in a blind test every time.  My working theory (only a theory) is that some prodrugs are also able to pass the BBB, and produce their own effects, but your individual body chemistry determines how quickly you metabolize it into the other drug.  It would not surprise me if ALD-52 is different to some noticeable degree than LSD, though it doesn't sound like they're going to be much different.

I think I will be taking 250ug of this on Friday or Saturday, going to a music festival with my friend's band and we're going to set up and jam late-night.  We've been doing psychedelic jam sessions recently with great success, and I suspect this will be a good one for that, since LSD certainly is.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

My 250ug trial seemed indistinguishable from my intense early acid trips. There were indeed moments where I'd kinda freak out and think there was a conspiracy going on around me, what have you. If it does indeed have its own effects different from LSD, it will take me many more trials to flush them out, and probably require them to be closer in timing so as I do not forget what one or the other feels like... really, I'm just satisfied that it feels exactly like LSD to me. LSD in my circle is very expensive these days and ALD-52 is not for me, so I'll probably pick up as much of it as I can and just be satisfied with it as my 'acid' for the rest of my life.


----------



## Bigazznugz

I really like ald-52 alot. It has a very positive, loving push to it it's never had any negative edge at all really.  Some have said that it's almost opiate like which is true to some degree and something I can't achieve with lsd. The benefits of this one inperticular I think is its very small of body load as compared to lsd and most definitely ETH lad. 
   The only thing that not as good with ald-52 is the visuals are just a little less prominent. I mean they are fucking amazing at 250 but lsd has stronger visuals. And lsd is also kinda hard to to find in my circles as well and the people are sketchy sometimes so I'll take this as it really costs mabey a dollar more a a tab than if I got lsd. And I would not know the quality or dose either. 
 So to sum it up ald-52 is really really close. But in the end lsd is heaven and hell sometimes but ald-52 is melancholy and beautiful at the same time a little less intense but it hilarious, gentlez, gracefull, and still very very beautiful at the same time. 
 I have yet to scratch above 250 I will eventually if I find the need too. But 250 is a great dose and I imagine it could get very intense above 300 but still hold that gentle loving aspect. It's love on a tab. 
Happy trails, 
Nugz


----------



## eclipse3130

The only anxiety I have ever suffered from LSD was on 1P, I really don't experience any discomfort from LSD-25 ever, it just feels like magic and sparkles to me, I've had a chance to try AL-LAD, ETH-LAD 1P-LSD and LSD-25 all pretty close together and they all have very different effects, 1P being the closest to LSD-25 but not nearly as promising.

The body high I feel on LSD-25 is so comfortable comparing to 1P for me, you just become one with all. The 1P  was very speedy and "electric" body high like you were describing as some LSD, a lot of vaso.. It had me feeling really racy in my mind especially on the come down, honestly it made me feel like I was on meth, it mad me very uncomfortable in short. LSD-25 is so comfortable in my body though it's indescribable. Normal LSD-25 is so much different for me, clean smooth and no negative effects in my body I can pinpoint, the body high is so comfortable, all you feel is one with everything, nothing but laughing and magic, melting and becoming one with everything with cascading aztec and geometric patterns. You mention the duration of the awakeness post trip is reduced, that has caught my attention which is really the only downside I experience of LSD, a part I don't particularly enjoy too much just because of how long it lasts. We could relate 4-Aco-DMT to Psilocin, but really there's no where in Nature where we can find pure Psilocin, it's a very low percentage in most mushrooms, second to psilocybin; and that's why it's so much different. It's like taking a pure extract of Psilocin, it's its own drug. 

I would assume ALD-52 does have it's differences just as 1P does but it's probably metabolic, and I won't know for sure until I get a chance to try it. 
I think it helps if you have actually taken LSD-25 and are not relating these analogues to 1P-LSD, because it is not the same as the standard stuff. In my case, not nearly as good. If you haven't had the chance to experience LSD-25 for sure, don't relate experiences to 1P because it's not the same for some people.


----------



## Xorkoth

Actually I was able to experience synthetic pure 4-HO-DMT several times around the same time that 4-AcO-DMT first became available which is the reason I was able to make the comparison... the two differ greatly in effects.  Obviously mushrooms are a different thing than either of the two pure compounds, because they contain other tryptamines as well, albeit primarily 4-PO-DMT (psilocybin, which for all we know could be an independently active prodrug of 4-HO-DMT as well) and 4-HO-DMT (psilocin).


----------



## Dracarys

eclipse3130 said:


> The only anxiety I have ever suffered from LSD was on 1P, I really don't experience any discomfort from LSD-25 ever, it just feels like magic and sparkles to me, I've had a chance to try AL-LAD, ETH-LAD 1P-LSD and LSD-25 all pretty close together and they all have very different effects, 1P being the closest to LSD-25 but not nearly as promising.
> 
> The body high I feel on LSD-25 is so comfortable comparing to 1P for me, you just become one with all. The 1P  was very speedy and "electric" body high like you were describing as some LSD, a lot of vaso.. It had me feeling really racy in my mind especially on the come down, honestly it made me feel like I was on meth, it mad me very uncomfortable in short. LSD-25 is so comfortable in my body though it's indescribable. Normal LSD-25 is so much different for me, clean smooth and no negative effects in my body I can pinpoint, the body high is so comfortable, all you feel is one with everything, nothing but laughing and magic, melting and becoming one with everything with cascading aztec and geometric patterns. You mention the duration of the awakeness post trip is reduced, that has caught my attention which is really the only downside I experience of LSD, a part I don't particularly enjoy too much just because of how long it lasts. We could relate 4-Aco-DMT to Psilocin, but really there's no where in Nature where we can find pure Psilocin, it's a very low percentage in most mushrooms, second to psilocybin; and that's why it's so much different. It's like taking a pure extract of Psilocin, it's its own drug.
> 
> I would assume ALD-52 does have it's differences just as 1P does but it's probably metabolic, and I won't know for sure until I get a chance to try it.
> I think it helps if you have actually taken LSD-25 and are not relating these analogues to 1P-LSD, because it is not the same as the standard stuff. In my case, not nearly as good. If you haven't had the chance to experience LSD-25 for sure, don't relate experiences to 1P because it's not the same for some people.



I found 1P coming very close to LSD25 as well. The main difference for me, and the only thing that i realy don't like about it is the come-up. The first two hours after ingestion Always feel like i drank too much coffee or something.  Speedy indeed. But that feeling gradually subsides and about two and a half hours after ingestion it's more or less gone, and it feels very simmilar to LSD-25 fro me.


----------



## headfuck123

Has anyone got experience with kratom and lysergamides? Was thinking of trying this gem again today but have taken my daily dose of kratom already.

The last and first time i tried this i wasnt using kratom at the time but I added some MDMA and alcohol to the mix so my memory of it is somewhat poor. I do remember how it felt different than LSD as I was in a pretty wild setting at the time which i dont think i could have handled as easy if it had been LSD-25 never mind with a high dose of MD in the mix and i do have years of experience with both LSD and MDMA. 

Lots of other people tried it at the party with reports ranging from slightly underwhelming on 1 tab to "too much head frying and pretty deep" for 2 people on one tab who are used to LSD in such settings. Although one of the 2 who didn't enjoy it was epileptic and had forgotten to take his epilim and was also taking speed which probably added to his anxiety and racing thoughts.


----------



## Xorkoth

I always found kratom to not dull the effects of psychedelic much, quite a bit less than true opiates.  I was addicted to kratom for 7+ years and I took it almost every time I tripped.


----------



## headfuck123

Thanks Xorkoth, thats reassuring. Tidying the house then going in at 187.5ug (1.5 tabs) 

have some ket I might add in if i feel the need. Its always great with acid so im guessing the same with ALD.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah I'd assume (without having tried it yet, but having some experience with 1p-LSD) that anything that goes well with LSD will go well with ALD-52.  They seem like they're mostly the same drug, with perhaps different facets being emphasized.

I've decided I'm going to take my 250ug tomorrow at the first night of the festival.  Likely there will be more LSD which I will take if I feel that I'd like to go higher.  Very excited.   I feel like I'm about to eat a unicorn.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I'm dropping on saturday, I can't wait!!!! I have the best trip partner ever, and am just so psyched!


----------



## headfuck123

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah I'd assume 9without having tried it yet, but having some experience with 1p-LSD) that anything that goes well with LSD will go well with ALD-52.  They seem like they're mostly the same drug, with perhaps different facets being emphasized.
> 
> I've decided I'm going to take my 250ug tomorrow at the first night of the festival.  Likely there will be more LSD which I will take if I feel that I'd like to go higher.  Very excited.   I feel like I'm about to eat a unicorn.



I opted out of the bigger dose and stuck with 1 tab (125ug). Had a biggest smile plastered across my face for the first 5 hours along with a clean lysergic glow of euphoria very very similar to LSD. It felt similar to 1p-LSD but maybe smoother in ways but that could be down to me having higher hopes for this rather than 1p because of all the hype?

I was underhelmed at this dose with hardly any visuals. On the same dose of LSD I can get a a lot more visuals and a deeper spiritual feel but thats not to say ald isnt able to do the same at a higher dose. I just feel its more gentle nature makes it seem slightly less potent than LSD

Also done lots of K from around 4 hours in but due to a huge tolerance and a very blocked nose I didnt get anywhere particularly interesting.

Next time I will definitely go in at 250ug which I would be more apprehensive about with actual LSD.


----------



## bjznoviskey

Tried 125ug for the first time yesterday, actually got my assed handed to me for a few hours. Got into insane thought loops, thinking all my actions and everything happening around me was predetermined and impossible to change. Maybe I'm more sensitive to lysergamides? Or you guys are more hard headed than me but I found 125ug about as visual as 32mg 2C-E. I only seem to get these thought loops on ALD-52, 1P, and LSD, but only when I dose at home. If I'm doing shit and exploring I don't get this but, being in my home with my fiance I get very deep in my own head and have a hard time relaxing. Had a rough go at relaxing and being able to let go yesterday. Had a lot of confusion too, more than I expected, I think I was simply taken off guard and tried to fight it. Had an existential issue with my drug use and wanted to be done tripping halfway through. Fiance was fine throughout and had a blast though, and was able to keep in a relatively good headspace. Still had some amazing moments and the insanely euphoric sex we so much enjoy when tripping.

Can't wait to try again and redeem myself. This weird anxiety I've only gotten on 125ug ALD-52 and 200mcg 1P, I still think from being taken off guard. Otherwise, I've keep my head really well on 100+ other trips on 20 some other psychedelics(yes, trying to stay tough in front of my other drug users :/). Suffice to say, I was humbled yesterday


----------



## StMorningGlory

I actually haven't found ALD-52 to have any anxiety but I remember watching one person (I think I mentioned this way back in the fourm) who had to lay down because they had a toxic (anxious) feeling for the come up. They felt better afterwards but after another trip they fell in love with ALD-52. The people around me all seem to have the preference of ALD-52 over LSD-25. 

It seems to be dependent on mind state for visuals for me. The setting seems to be a factor but I stay euphoric unlike LSD which can become very depressing (I actually haven't felt depressed from LSD in like 2 years so make what you want of that). I have gotten thought loops when I did the 5 tabs over the day, so you aren't alone.


----------



## justme6263

Ive read quite a lot about ALD 52 ad ETH LAD seperately but I can't find anything in regards to these as a combination, has anyone ever tried these as a combo?


----------



## Starless

justme6263 said:


> Ive read quite a lot about ALD 52 ad ETH LAD seperately but I can't find anything in regards to these as a combination, has anyone ever tried these as a combo?


Someone did, I think it might have been in the ETH-LAD B&D thread. He said it's a great combo.


----------



## justme6263

Cheers for the response, I shall go and hunt that post out


----------



## eclipse3130

Xorkoth said:


> Actually I was able to experience synthetic pure 4-HO-DMT several times around the same time that 4-AcO-DMT first became available which is the reason I was able to make the comparison... the two differ greatly in effects.  Obviously mushrooms are a different thing than either of the two pure compounds, because they contain other tryptamines as well, albeit primarily 4-PO-DMT (psilocybin, which for all we know could be an independently active prodrug of 4-HO-DMT as well) and 4-HO-DMT (psilocin).



I agree that ALD-52 and ACO DMT have activity by themselves, before ever reaching any enzymes or metabolic process; this is proven through IV injections, I also agree they are prodrugs and convert fully to their non ester counterparts in the body at some point. It doesn't take away from the fact that effects are altered in most individuals, this is proven with synthetic 4 HO DMT and 4 ACO DMT. 

Which causes that activity by itself before conversion is based on individual factors,  but I do believe these acelayted versions enter the BBB before fully converting metabolically and having effects of its own which can alter the experience, this can be proven firsthand and blindly. 

An easy way to find out would be to add citric acid to solution or lemon juice with 4-ACO-DMT and see if it breaks down into 4-HO-DMT you would know after consuming as effects would be altered. 

Thought i'd touch on 1P-LSD as well regarding prodrug theories..

As for the propionyl group of 1P I believe the trip is more so factored with enyzmes in the stomache/liver this would prove true to some people having profoundly altered(durations) or weaker effects to its counterpart. In my subjective experience it peaks much quicker and fades quicker, comparing to LSD25, this could be due to it being deep in the body before the propionyl chain ever metabolizes..
1P is also active in its own right, assuming with 1P the 38% potency correlation to that of LSD in mice either is proof to metabolic action or IV injection, with its own individual activity. 

1P being a prodrug of LSD was confirmed as LSD was detected in human serum via liquid chromotography readings.. It seems to be prodrugs(ester counterparts of original mother compound - which metabolize into mother compound in the body) have proven to have their own acitivity, through individual subjective experience, LC-MS testing and via IV injections.


----------



## TheBlackPirate

eclipse3130 said:
			
		

> ALD-52 is not orange sunshine, that was merely an ineffective attempt to get off on the charges. Orange Sunshine was 300 mics of 98% pure LSD crystal. Sand has since gone on record saying this, and Scully as well I believe. Owsley said so as well, though he wasn't involved in the manufacture of that batch. Yet this damn myth lives on...



Nicholas Sand, Tim Scully, and Owsley Stanley all said this? Your comment is the first place I heard those claims. Could I have the source of those quotes mentioned in the above comment?

Uncertainty about the composition of Orange Sunshine does exist. I have researched Orange Sunshine and my understanding is the best evidence in existence is the legal case.

My research indicated in the legal prosecution the defendants were prosecuted as if ALD-52 was the chemical involved in the trial.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> It is possible ALD-52 was the active chemical in the Orange Sunshine variety of LSD that was widely available in California through 1968 and 1969. The Sonoma County underground chemistry lab of Tim Scully and Nicholas Sand was Orange Sunshine's source. It was shut down by the police, and Scully was arrested and prosecuted. This resulted in the first drug analogue trial, where Scully claimed that he and his partners did nothing illegal, because they were producing ALD-52, which was not an illicit drug. However, as the prosecution claimed, there were problems with such a rationale—ALD-52 readily undergoes hydrolysis to LSD, and secondly, the synthesis of ALD-52 required LSD. (The second point was based on the methods available in the scientific literature at the time). Scully was convicted and served time in prison.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALD-52



Shuglin also mentions Orange Sunshine was possibly ALD-52 in TiHKAL. This is the quoted text here:



			
				TiHKAL said:
			
		

> ALD-52. 1-Acetyl-N,N-diethyllysergamide. This material has been explored in the 50-175 microgram range and there are a number of human trials reported, with varying conclusions. One found that there was less visual distortion than with LSD and it seems to produce less anxiety and was somewhat less potent than LSD. Another report claimed it was more effective in increasing blood pressure. Yet another could not tell them apart. ALD-52 just may have been the drug that was sold as "Orange Sunshine" during the "Summer of Love" in the late '60's. Or "Orange Sunshine" may have been, really, LSD. This was the focus of a fascinating trial where two defendants were accused of distributing LSD, whereas they claimed that it was ALD-52 which was not an illegal drug. The prosecution claimed that as it hydrolyses readily to LSD, for all intents and purposes it was LSD, and anyway, you had to go through the illegal LSD to get to ALD-52 by any of the known chemical syntheses. The defendants were found guilty. And yet, I do not know who has actually measured the speed or ease of that reaction. If ALD-52 hydrolyses so easily to LSD, and the body is indeed a hydrolytic instrument, then these two drugs should be absolutely equivalent in every particular, This is the ergot equivalent of the psilocybin to psilocin argument, except this is an acetamide rather than a phosphate ester.


https://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/tihkal/tihkal26.shtml


----------



## eclipse3130

The source is directly from Nick Sands mouth, orange sunshine was LSD.


----------



## white55

justme6263 said:


> Ive read quite a lot about ALD 52 ad ETH LAD seperately but I can't find anything in regards to these as a combination, has anyone ever tried these as a combo?


I have, and yes it's a great combination, idk why but combing them increases the potency much more than 1+1=2.... more like 1+1=3 or even more (applies to 1p-lsd or lsd combined with eth lad too.

I have a trip report for 100ug eth lad, 125ug ald52, 30mg 3-meo-pce, ~60mg o-pce posted at http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/789680-eth-lad-ald52-3-meo-pce-o-pce-trip-report


----------



## Bigazznugz

white55 said:


> I have, and yes it's a great combination, idk why but combing them increases the potency much more than 1+1=2.... more like 1+1=3 or even more (applies to 1p-lsd or lsd combined with eth lad too.
> 
> I have a trip report for 100ug eth lad, 125ug ald52, 30mg 3-meo-pce, ~60mg o-pce posted at http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/789680-eth-lad-ald52-3-meo-pce-o-pce-trip-report


Yup I got 1 eth lad blotter I have been saving for a opportunity to try it with ald-52.  The thing is eth lad makes me puke just about every time so I'm not a huge fan. So did the ald-52 help with the body load or did it increase it? I was thinking of dosing the ald-52 first then dropping the ETH LAD about +1 hours later, I'm hoping the easy nature of the ald-52 come up might help out this situation. Or shit could backfire on me. Idk
Personally i d rather just take a high dose of ald-52 but I am going to eventually have to take that eth lad blotter.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

I've recently come across some tabs that I swear may be ALD-52, they feel just like LSD in almost every respect except every trip has been sooooo, idk, warm and fuzzy.
I find my past LSD trips to have all been a little crazier and harder to handle but these tabs feel special, different, with a much stronger emotional and social bonding aspect.
I'm gonna have to pick some ALD-52 off my vendor and give it a whirl to compare :D


----------



## TheBlackPirate

eclipse3130 said:


> The source is directly from Nick Sands mouth, orange sunshine was LSD.



I mean an actual citation, verifiable evidence. Please provide evidence supporting your claims about Skully and Owsley too.


----------



## kratomized

Toltec said:


> What i remember most are hearing echos like an echoplex guitar pedal...after saying a single word repeating a few times very clearly...   I do not get this form todays LSD even after 300 ug plus.. also i remember strongly is, objects floating around Clearly, in space... like 1/4 note symbols coming out of the stereo speakers & multi colored. carpets growing pulsating up and down... there was complete ego loss... I get that with lsd in higher doses today still.
> 
> Todays LSD i get the ego loss,, morphing, movement of objects, lots of colors...
> 
> There where lots of other kinds of lsd Back then in the San Francisco Bay Area where i was from..... like 4 way window pain from Bolinas ca.. White lighting etc... they where very potent, but not Orange Sunshine like at all.. they where like, what you get now a days in the 300ug and up range...
> 
> I have a really good memory i'm a musician a bass player i have shit ton of tunes in my memory...
> But i agree it could be placebo what we where expecting who knows...
> 
> I never used hard core drugs just pot and psychedelics... up until till now.... I only trip once every 2 months .. but lately a bit more then that cuz of the new LSD like substances out... it has been every 4 weeks...
> 
> If it is placebo on my part and my intent from what i want to experience.... then ALD-52 may or may not be the one...
> So, we will see...
> 
> I can say that 10mg of DOM/STP it was not.
> Namaste




I actually used alot of the street LSD in the SF bay area from 93-96 ...orange sunshine blotter was one of the...beavis and butthead, felix the cat etc.... I dont know if the mind growing older and developing has really any huge impact on the effect of LSD or not but I DO STRONGLY feel that while the over all effect of roughly 80 -100ug of LSD back then was much more visual than the equivelant amount of todays LSD. Mentally and physically the effects seem more or less the same. I wonder if perhaps ALD-52 was unwittingly circulating the streets as a means to prevent prosecution if those involved it cooking it /selling it got apprehended.

ALSO I find alot of folks saying that 1p-lsd is identical to L-25 . I and many other that have sampled it that I know in person all found it to be like the visuals youd expect from L-25 where gone...LSD seems to be the only psychedelic thst causes what i call a "wallpaper effect" Like transparent neon hologram patterns repeating over my visual field...I tripped VERY hard off of 100ug 1p but this effect was completely missing ...and there were various other differences I wont go in depth about. 1p is definitely different but powerful visuals are a rather important feature I seek  in psychedelia.


----------



## Dracarys

kratomized said:


> I find alot of folks saying that 1p-lsd is identical to L-25 . I and many other that have sampled it that I know in person all found it to be like the visuals youd expect from L-25 where gone...LSD seems to be the only psychedelic thst causes what i call a "wallpaper effect" Like transparent neon hologram patterns repeating over my visual field...I tripped VERY hard off of 100ug 1p but this effect was completely missing ...and there were various other differences I wont go in depth about. 1p is definitely different but powerful visuals are a rather important feature I seek  in psychedelia.


At higher doses, 1P does give me that "wallpaper effect" you mention. At lower doses it is less simmilar to LSD. For me, it starts to get realy interesting, realy LSD-like and visual, only from 250 micrograms on.


----------



## consumer

I have heard an interview with Sand where he states orange sunshine was just acid. At work now so cant go looking for it. It was on a pod cast


----------



## TheBlackPirate

^Please comment with the link later. I am interested and thus far the evidence suggests Orange Sunshine was ALD-52. If I get evidence other than hearsay I plan on changing my mind.


----------



## my3rdeye

Trying ALD this weekend. I am someone who thinks 1p and LSD are the same, interested to see if i can tell ALD-52 from them. I plan on blind testing 1p-lsd and ALD-52 in the coming months to see if i can tell them apart. Storage on this one is going to be crazy debate based on the history but i have yet to see any lysergic drugs that degrade in blotter form.


----------



## theacidtest

my3rdeye said:


> Trying ALD this weekend. I am someone who thinks 1p and LSD are the same, interested to see if i can tell ALD-52 from them. I plan on blind testing 1p-lsd and ALD-52 in the coming months to see if i can tell them apart. Storage on this one is going to be crazy debate based on the history but i have yet to see any lysergic drugs that degrade in blotter form.


Indeed, they seem much more stable than previously thought. I haven't noticed much, if any, degradation in my LSZ which I've had for over 2 years.


----------



## headfuck123

My blotters from the very first batch (larger blotters) are still fully active after being stored in a baggy in a dark dry space. Didnt even bother wrapping them in foil like i normally would with blotters. Id say its fairly stable but I wonder if it simply degrades into LSD-25? I can tell slight differences between this, LSD and 1P-LSD. LSD being the most potent, visual and deep and ALD seems to be more euphoric and light hearted. 1P seems like acid light to me but the issues with metabolism make me lean towards LSD or ALD as my preferred lysergamide.


----------



## consumer

TheBlackPirate said:


> ^Please comment with the link later. I am interested and thus far the evidence suggests Orange Sunshine was ALD-52. If I get evidence other than hearsay I plan on changing my mind.


Thus far the evidence only points to an attempt to get out of an lsd manufacturing case by claiming to make another compound. And none of the seized drugs ever tested as ALD-52. I would bet my house it was just good acid. I will try and find the link but i have far more important things to do with my time atm so its way down the list. I am sure Nick Sands email address is out there somewhere. Try asking him.


----------



## eclipse3130

ALD-52 was never heavily circulated, I'm not even sure if it was even made available in any large quantity, it was the cop out from the original sunshine which was just 300 mics of LSD to get off on charges. 

It was originally created by Hofmann, i'd say it's still a mysterious one and deserves some research  I feel I will be able to tell the difference as it has its own activity, of course will have to blind to make sure.


----------



## phuckingnutz

perpetualdawn said:


> Wow! Does anyone think this will be any different from 1p-LSD, subjectively?



My question exactly...I have over a hundred hits of 1P-LSD, ALD 52 and good old LUCY...but really all I have is a bunch of acid. not including, of course, my meager stash of AL-LAD and ETH-LAD.
Or am I wrong?


----------



## Img_9999

Yeah, I guess that given easy and reliable access to LSD, this ones (ALD-52 and 1P-LSD) are more for the curious ones, or completionists. I know I can't tell 1P and LSD appart, specially considering how there's already a considerable amount of variation in individual trips with the same substance. I haven't tried ALD-52, but I figure it would be impossible to tell the three appart. For me at least.


----------



## white55

Bigazznugz said:


> Yup I got 1 eth lad blotter I have been saving for a opportunity to try it with ald-52.  The thing is eth lad makes me puke just about every time so I'm not a huge fan. So did the ald-52 help with the body load or did it increase it? I was thinking of dosing the ald-52 first then dropping the ETH LAD about +1 hours later, I'm hoping the easy nature of the ald-52 come up might help out this situation. Or shit could backfire on me. Idk
> Personally i d rather just take a high dose of ald-52 but I am going to eventually have to take that eth lad blotter.


your on your own here since I get no body load/nausea/whatever with any lysergamide I've tried (I used to get pretty bad nausea from 2c-e but it has disappeared for the most part with repeat exposure 

personally I highly doubt I could tell 1p-lsd/ald52/lsd-25 apart without knowing before hand.... the effects of the set/setting/... are much bigger

same goes for 1p-eth-lad  and eth-lad

i can definitely separate 1p-lsd/ald52/lsd-25 from 1p-eth-lad/eth-lad from al-lad from lsz from lsd


----------



## Bigazznugz

Personally I would find it pretty easy to distinguish 1plsd from and also ald-52 from plain lsd. 
1p lsd is acid lite to me you gotta take like 250ugs + to get what you would get out of 100ugs of lsd. The visuals are diffent and not as elaborate as lsd also a shorter duration. 
Same goes for ald-52 , though it is very good it is different from lsd. Its visuals are also toned down and 125ugs can be underwhelming for most. Everyone who I know who has tried it has said the same thing that compared to lsd the visuals are a little toned down. It's also a very easy going fun compound that doesn't have mabey that super strong electric feeling that you can get from lsd. It there but the sensation is not as strong. 
Everyone really likes it's alot but the dose is higher than lsd. I would think that the higher you go with the ald-52 dose that the substances seems much more alike.


----------



## phuckingnutz

white55 said:


> i can definitely separate 1p-lsd/ald52/lsd-25 from 1p-eth-lad/eth-lad from al-lad from lsz from lsd



That seems to be my experience too, except i haven't tried LSZ...never really wanted to, I guess.
could the 1-P part increase the molar mass enough to make it "appear" to be less potent? If so, one would definitely have to do more to be equal, but the effects, IME/O are the same and are more dependent on the particular trip at any particular time than it being a pro-drug or the "real thing". Isn't ANY pro-drug going to have this same problem? Then one ha to deal with the reverse placebo effect of it not being the "real thing"?
My 1-P blotters must be laid heavy because I dose them the same as my"real" LSD...and, yes, my "real" LSD is real. 

Wait one...1P-ETH-LAD??? is there 1P-AL-LAD? I haven't kept up with the RC's as much lately due to the choices available on the DW.


----------



## my3rdeye

I officially cant tell the difference between ALD-52 LSD or 1p-LSD they all feel like the exact same drug. You guys should try blind testing with the 1p and make sure you can really tell one from the other because i can't see any difference. ETH-LAD and AL-LAD felt different for sure but 1p and ald-52 feel exactly the same.


----------



## TheBlackPirate

Hey eclipse3130,

I am researching Orange Sunshine. Could I have any of the sources supporting your three claims I requested earlier in this thread?


----------



## MSP0

I took 125ug of ALD and while I had a great trip, the visuals felt a little lacking. I wont be tripping for a while, but maybe someone here could try the lemon juice experiment? Since the acetate is pretty labile (especially since the nitrogen lone pair is caught up in contributing to aromaticity), I wonder if soaking a tab in lemon juice for 30-60 mins then drinking the whole thing would effectively pre-convert all the ald to LSD. This would be the equivalent to the conversion of psilocybin to psilocin. Anyone want to give this a try? Also, Im wondering if a similar effect could be had by simply swallowing the tab rather than sublingual dosing. Has anyone had any experience with differences in dosing this stuff?


----------



## eclipse3130

Oops my post was randomly deleted, ALD should have its own flavor as it should be active in the BBB before ever metabolizing, but I've also heard it readily hydrolyzes into LSD. I don't think that's true or it would be for 4-Aco tryps as well, I know citric acid may cleave the acetyl group, somebody would have to blind it, but then again this one is so close to LSD you're gonna need to be aware of minor subtleties. 

BP the source is from nicks mouth directly, the other 2 are from speculation of memory, of course this isn't real cited evidence.


----------



## TheBlackPirate

The recent public speaking events Nick Sand participated in were actually recorded and I provided links with those earlier in this topic. None of those podcasts I listened through suggest Orange Sunshine was anything other than ALD-52. Both Alexander Shulgin in TiHKAL and Wikipeida mention Orange Sunshine was possibly ALD-52. Thus far the only verifiable evidence obtainable suggests Orange Sunshine was possibly ALD-52.


----------



## eclipse3130

There is no sure answer on the internet, you may believe whatever you want, in my case I'm going to believe what he said.


----------



## IamMe90

eclipse3130 said:


> There is no sure answer on the internet, you may believe whatever you want, in my case I'm going to believe what he said.



He wants you to provide evidence that he actually said that. Is it really that onerous of a request if he actually did say that? For that matter, I'm curious too. I couldn't find anything about it via google searching. Did you actually hear a recording of him say that, or are you just saying what other people have said?


----------



## eclipse3130

Sand said Orange Sunshine were 250 ug hits of LSD-25 very pure and blessed with good intent - he said the amazing thing about Orange Sunshine is that every hit was exactly the same. 
He talks about this in this speech he gave at Burning Man 2006, and quite a few other people have reported hearing Owsley state this as well in person and via email, there were a few reports from the lab came back with testings of OS with 255mcg and 254mcg as well


----------



## Toltec

I talked with Owsley via email a few years back... He told me OS was Pure LSD and the hits were 250 to 300 per barrel... 
I still need to know and have not had a chance to try my 300ug of ALD-52 as yet... 

I do think because the Crystal was blessed, is what gave it that magic....  crystals hold intent, and are programable.. 
Set and setting, another reason why...  We manifest what we individually believe into reality... and or co-create in groups...

So I  personally believe that taking LSD in the upper dose ranges 300 to 500ug is where the magic is... I do personally pray over my doses to remove the intents of the previus handelers..... 

What ever works for you 
Namaste & happy trails


----------



## TheBlackPirate

^You realize Owsley Stanley died longer than "a few" years ago? Owsley Stanley died over half a decade ago. 6 years ago this March.


----------



## Toltec

My email to Owsley was sent a year before he died...  
I should have added that to my last post.

On a personal note:
 I do believe now that OS was very clean 300ug + Lsd and "Blessed" and the raves it had at the time of how special it was played a very big part in the psychology of what kind of trip one manifested and that includes my experiences, it was amazing. 

Remember Owsley’s 3 colored LSD pill experiment each colored pill came back with a different experience. There are clues in that experiment to pay attention to and learn from... If you want a good trip> manifest it.

I would like to say that Bluelight readers especially the young ones that are still figuring out life, reading the advice and experiences imagined or not by other Bl posters does determine their set & setting that they bring to their experiences while under the influence. 

I am looking forward to trying out my 300ug ald-52.. Very soon after I reset my tolerance back to zero.
I took about 400 ug of fluff LSD this time last month, so I have got to wait a full month. This will be my personal comparison test…

I hope this helps 
Namaste & Happy Trails


----------



## Bigazznugz

Toltec said:


> I do believe now that OS was very clean 300ug + Lsd and "Blessed" and the raves it had at the time of how special it was played a very big part in the psychology of what kind of trip one manifested and that includes my experiences, it was amazing.


 That's really cool being able to "bless" crystal. I don't really have a psychedelic teacher, so I have never even considered this. How would you personally go about doing that toltec? Besides like staring really hard at it and saying 'give me good vibes'.
     I do believe that ald-52  was just banging high dose lsd. And was brought up as a very clever defense strategy. Commercially I wouldn't see them making this too many extra steps and it's less potent. 
 It probably was blessed, but the hype or aura surrounding it manifested itself in the trip. 
Also I'll will search but do you have a link for the 3 color expierement?
Happy trails,
Nugz


----------



## Toltec

It is pretty simple to bless anything, all you have to do is to put your intent into it. 
All thou in the late 60’s early 70’s acid culture people back then were much more peaceful then than now and could have been much more receptive when hey were told it was blest.

Blessing opens the way for the manifestation of what we truly desire to receive in our lives. When we bless something it "confers energy" upon the object of our focus. This blessing uplifts the energy and releases the contraction of fear that holds any sense of lack, feelings that there is not enough energy, all that holds back the gifts of abundant life that we so desire. All life is simply energy manifesting from our focus of attention. 

Blessing Lsd with Love is all that they did I believe.
But if a person is a negative thinker, they can change the intent of the blessed object.
Into what they believe or not.

Being aware of this act and re-blessing your doses will make every trip a memorable time
		 Only If you agree with it. 

or like most just roll the dice 


http://www.masaru-emoto.net/english/water-crystal.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1-0ulKgmio
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture /news/owsley-stanley-the-king-of-lsd-20110314?page=5


----------



## TheBlackPirate

eclipse3130 said:


> Sand said Orange Sunshine were 250 ug hits of LSD-25 very pure and blessed with good intent - he said the amazing thing about Orange Sunshine is that every hit was exactly the same.
> He talks about this in this speech he gave at Burning Man 2006, and quite a few other people have reported hearing Owsley state this as well in person and via email, there were a few reports from the lab came back with testings of OS with 255mcg and 254mcg as well



I listened through the podcast again and Nick Sand didn't say any of those things in the lecture nor the question and answer period.

Nick Sand said the DEA said the Orange Sunshine doses were exactly 300ug each and also said he had produced LSD analogues. Nick Sand never said Orange Sunshine was LSD nor did he say LSD was produced in the dosages mentioned in your quote. Perhaps I had misheard.

Perhaps if others listen through this they could notice something I didn't hear.



			
				Psychedelic Salon said:
			
		

> *Podcast 048 – 2006 Palenque Norte Lectures Sample*
> Posted on September 12, 2006 by Lorenzo
> 
> Guest speakers: Mark Pesce, Erik Davis, Daniel Pinchbeck, Alex Grey, Allyson Grey, and Nick Sand
> 
> PROGRAM NOTES: This was the most ambitious schedule yet for the Palenque Norte lectures, 39 speakers in four days. Thanks to the good folks at Entheon Village who provided the facility, which was one of the largest tents on the playa […]


----------



## eclipse3130

You're not going to find the evidence online, only the people that were actually there and in the scene knew. There are a few posters on forums who hold valuable experience and information. They were most likely 300, but I never had the factual info, the testings I think were done years later and could have lost potency, I do know he was very precise in making the doses exactly the same, be it 300 or 250. I think that's the part you're missing I heard it directly from his mouth that orange sunshine was LSD, obviously there is no for sure answer online or we would have one, we only know what he has told people. 

I do believe it could have been made and distributed to a lesser degree, but we will never truly know, only the people that have had face to face discussion. 
What we do know is that ALD-52 is DIFFERENT than LSD, has been noted to have a greater/lesser hypertensive effect on blood pressure, milder visuals and eased of anxiety. There was a study report ALD is actually 50% less potent than LSD, and less chance of delirium/psychosis due to its lesser psychotomintetic effects, the potency is relative due to double the antiserotonin effect and 1 /10th the pyretogenic action of the drug comparing to LSD


----------



## perpetualdawn

TheBlackPirate said:


> I listened through the podcast again and Nick Sand didn't say any of those things in the lecture nor the question and answer period.
> 
> Nick Sand said the DEA said the Orange Sunshine doses were exactly 300ug each and also said he had produced LSD analogues. Nick Sand never said Orange Sunshine was LSD nor did he say LSD was produced in the dosages mentioned in your quote. Perhaps I had misheard.
> 
> Perhaps if others listen through this they could notice something I didn't hear.



I also remember hearing one of those palenque norte lectures where someone (Nick Sand I guess?) said that Orange Sunshine really was just exceptionally evenly dosed LSD. I wish I noted which one it was and where he said it. I heard it pretty recently. 

It's been my understanding that Orange Sunshine really was simply LSD, I thought that was pretty well established. But who knows! Maybe someone has one kicking around somewhere and can get it analyzed. In any case, I fully support ALD-52 being nicknamed Orange Sunshine, because even though it adds to the murkiness around this debate, it's a great name and a great piece of psychedelic mythology, and really, who cares? It makes a great story.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Yes, seriously... who the hell cares guys? Please stop debating this here.


----------



## eclipse3130

https://soundcloud.com/lozo-3827826...ure?in=lozo-382782666/sets/psychedelic-elders

Orange Sunshine is mentioned a few times in this recording, he even agrees to creating analogues but he never admits to OS being anything other than LSD. At this point I don't think it matters as well unless you're trying to compare it to the Sunshines in the 60s/70s which were blessed and perfectly dosed. It is here, for us to research we shall be thankful and continue to spread love


----------



## TheBlackPirate

^I already provided the above lecture first earlier in this thread from the original source, The Psychedelic Salon's website. Some of the observations from my earlier comment were from this 2006 Burning Man lecture podcast. Nick Sand never said Orange Sunshine was LSD in the 2006 Burning Man talks. In the talks Nick Sand specifically said LSD and Orange Sunshine had different properties. Paraphrased Nick Said: LSD degrades in any storage conditions. Nick then goes on and says he was given a decades old Orange Sunshine dose and the dose was as potent as the doses had ever been.

This was towards the end of it.

Let's continue with the other discussions in this thread.


----------



## my3rdeye

Bigazznugz said:


> Personally I would find it pretty easy to distinguish 1plsd from and also ald-52 from plain lsd.
> 1p lsd is acid lite to me you gotta take like 250ugs + to get what you would get out of 100ugs of lsd. The visuals are diffent and not as elaborate as lsd also a shorter duration.




No way is 250 mics of 1p equal to 100 mics of LSD. Like I know this all subjective and I can't just go around telling you people you are all just wrong (totally wrong the visuals are identical and 1p/lsd last the same amount of time), but saying 250 mics of 1p is equal to 100 mics of LSD is so wrong I have to call you on it. Kids are coming here and basing dosing info on these threads. I get the most classic LSD patterns from 1p, same patterns exactly the same. 
I don't believe you or anyone else could tell 100 mics of 1p from a 100 mics of LSD. You see differences due to placebo effect not because chemicals are different.


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Also how could anyone be sure that there regular LSD is 100 mics??
That's a big part of the problem and why LSD seems so variable. 
One hit could have 50ug and another could have 150.  There is literally no way to know the exact or even rough dosage of liquid or blotter street acid. I don't care how solid anyone's connection is. A dealer will make wayyyyy more money telling everyone his tabs have 250 mics on em when they only got 100.


----------



## headfuck123

In my experience, 1 blotter of supposedly 125ug LSD (probably closer to 80 - 100ug) is more intense and cheaper than 100ug of 1p-lsd or 125ug of ALD52. visually and mentally


----------



## Bigazznugz

1p sucks I guess I don't metabolize it right or and I'm not super sensitive to psychs. I never said for any one to follow my dosing, or to even listen to my advice. Just going from personal expierence. 1p IMO is weaker than lsd.


----------



## eclipse3130

We're aware 1P has metabolism differences for most people, in my case 1P is a hell of a lot more intense in every way than LSD for me, I don't particularly enjoy the intensity it has, carries an uncomfortable edge about it and in general the trip isn't as fluid and has abrupt transitions. 

My ALD-52 blotters arive tomorrow so I can't wait to get back with a report.


----------



## Hawk-o

Different strokes for different folks. I agree that 1p is weaker then 52, yet Bigazz and I will disagree on the beauty of eth-lad. Everyone is different and with so many options these days, folks should try out each and start at smaller doses. We may not all agree on which is the best analog, but we can agree there is something for just about anyone out there. Me personally, love eth and 52. Really no longer have an interest in al-lad.


----------



## Toltec

So 100ug eth-lad and 100ug ald-52 Rocks... If so, I'll give that a go in the future...


----------



## neuropharmnaut

my3rdeye said:


> I don't believe you or anyone else could tell 100 mics of 1p from a 100 mics of LSD. You see differences due to placebo effect not because chemicals are different.



This is spot on and I completely agree. Even if people were blinded and given the drugs by friends it is still difficult to tease apart distinct drug effects with compounds in the same class with similar duration of action. For example http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22526529. Where most participants given DXM rated that they had been given a classical psychedelic such as psilocybin. Although to be fair it looks like when the highest doses of DXM were given participants could tell the difference, but this still points out that stimulus discrimination is difficult not only within a class of compounds, but also between different classes with similar subjective qualities.


----------



## StMorningGlory

That link doesn't prove anything and is a study of 12 people. It says they were though they had been given a classic psychedelic, which at low doses a lot of people do seem to think DXM is as the NMDA-a doesn't provide all of the effects (seretonin effects for example). It is a psychedelic on Erowid.

I have about that many people who all say they find subjective difference in the three (LSD, 1P-LSD, and ALD-52) that doesn't prove anything either. Things that have been shown to be accepted fact earlier in the thread are that ald-52 has less blood pressure effect. That alone, could provide evidence of changes in subjective effect, since most people can tell changes in blood pressure.


----------



## neuropharmnaut

A study of 12 people compared within subjects at all doses. Pretty powerful actually compared to the subjective reports here and experiences of people you know. How has it been show as "accepted fact" that ALD-52 has a reduced influence on BP compared to LSD or 1P-LSD? I highly doubt anyone is recording their BP across time during each experience with each compound and posting the data publicly. If they have feel free to point me in that direction because that sort of data (even from only a few individuals) is interesting.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Page 12, this thread. There are cited sources. Eclipse3130's comment. 

Also, I do consistent blood pressure, bpm, sp02 monitoring during first trials.


----------



## lysergamide

While this is the ALD-52 thread I've noticed a few people mentioning 1p-LSD potency compared to the original popular LSD. LSD is more definitely more potent than 1p-LSD or at least the batches of 1p-LSD in circulation. This could be due to a number of reasons:

1: If iso-LSD is an issue with 1p-LSD it has not been removed, whereas this was done with a lot the excellent acid circling in the past 3 years or.
2: It is just weaker.
3: Purity of 1p-LSD in comparison to LSD (lsd batches these days are always very top quality and pure compared to what I use to come across even 6 years ago).

I think it is a bit of them all. But having tried volumetric dosed versions of both at the same dose and experimented with blotters of each and combining the two I will say the current 1p-LSD is definitely not as potent as current LSD in mass circulation. One other final reason is that when it comes to standard LSD, it's a street drug when its being sold and you always get people bullshitting the dose. So while some might think they are eating 250mics on a tab it is often probably about 150-200mics. If you were to take 200mics of original LSD, high purity, iso removed, it would most definitely be stronger than eating the equivilant of 1p-LSD. I wouldn't trust anyone's 'stated dose' for LSD unless you knew they laid it themselves.
*
I found 1p-LSD did not retain the same 'electric' push of acid. Does ALD-52 still carry this? It is the only lysergamide that's been around I haven't tried yet and I look foward to getting on a few binges now summer is around. *


----------



## sean107

I just wanna chime in to say that IMO the most obvious reason that there's such a huge debate on LSD/1P-LSD's potentcy is most likely due to iso-LSD not being 100% converted into LSD during synthesis. Iso-LSD not being fully converted into LSD has always been my guess as to why there's massive debate on LSD purity and cleanliness of the trip. Anyway, I'm hoping to get to try ALD-52 soon. It's been on my psychedelic to-do list for at least 5 years, can anybody give their personal opinion on how strong 100ug of ALD-52 feels compared to 100ug of LSD? Also, is the general consensus that ALD-52's duration is a bit shorter than LSD? LSD always lasts 10-12 hours with residual stimulation lasting up to 16 hours after dosing for me. A shorter lasting lysergamide would be the bees nees if it doesn't require 300ug-400ug for a good trip, like AL-LAD does for me.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

250ug of ALD-52 lasted much longer than 12 hours for me if you include the gradual comedown, with visuals still very much present at the 12 hour mark.


----------



## sean107

Balls. So about the same duration as LSD has. Is the residual stimulation on par with LSD in your opinion?


----------



## neuropharmnaut

StMorningGlory said:


> Page 12, this thread. There are cited sources. Eclipse3130's comment.
> 
> Also, I do consistent blood pressure, bpm, sp02 monitoring during first trials.



LOL @ you thinking anything eclipse cited on page 12 told us anything definitive about blood pressure reactions to various lysergamides.

Eclipse even states "BP the source is from nicks mouth directly, the other 2 are from speculation of memory, of course this isn't real cited evidence."

Maybe you are confused by the word pyretogenic? None of those screen shots from google books support your claims. I find it really amazing how people on here have no idea what they are talking about and state loose or even non-existent evidence as fact. Just because someone said it here or at Burning Man for that matter, doesn't make it true, OK? Jesus people we are creating a thread which TONS of people will consult! Can we please be logical and actually understand sources before opening our mouths and potentially misinforming other? I can see it now, someone reads the less BP effect on this thread who has high BP and thinks its ok to take ALD-52 vs the others even though this could be very unsafe for their condition... 

Its great you keep an eye on those parameters for your first trip on a substance ST Morning glory, but how frequently do you check during your experience and why haven't you made that data publicly available to other researchers?


----------



## Bigazznugz

240sxLover said:


> 250ug of ALD-52 lasted much longer than 12 hours for me if you include the gradual comedown, with visuals still very much present at the 12 hour mark.


Totally agree with this the duration is more or less the same


sean107 said:


> Balls. So about the same duration as LSD has. Is the residual stimulation on par with LSD in your opinion?


It's there but not as strong as lsd. Ald-52 is not as pushy. It's not as string as lsd and there is so far no fried feeling the next day.


----------



## StMorningGlory

neuropharmnaut said:


> LOL @ you thinking anything eclipse cited on page 12 told us anything definitive about blood pressure reactions to various lysergamides.
> 
> Eclipse even states "BP the source is from nicks mouth directly, the other 2 are from speculation of memory, of course this isn't real cited evidence."
> 
> Maybe you are confused by the word pyretogenic? None of those screen shots from google books support your claims. I find it really amazing how people on here have no idea what they are talking about and state loose or even non-existent evidence as fact. Just because someone said it here or at Burning Man for that matter, doesn't make it true, OK? Jesus people we are creating a thread which TONS of people will consult! Can we please be logical and actually understand sources before opening our mouths and potentially misinforming other? I can see it now, someone reads the less BP effect on this thread who has high BP and thinks its ok to take ALD-52 vs the others even though this could be very unsafe for their condition...
> 
> Its great you keep an eye on those parameters for your first trip on a substance ST Morning glory, but how frequently do you check during your experience and why haven't you made that data publicly available to other researchers?




Once an hour (starting one hour before, 14 checks, under the assumption of 12 hour duration which I don't entirely find to be true) I don't make it avaliable because I am still compiling my Eticyclidone data. It actually take quite awhile to compile data. Since more people are using ald-52, and it is less dangerous, it would make more sense to put up data on the lesser substances that can cause more damage.

I can send you raw data because, in reality, by the time I publish anything about my set of experimentations, there will be established data. I am just posting things I think would be actually useful, as I haven't been in a trip report writing mode. Either way, I don't want anyone deciding they are going to use this drug because someone online said it doesn't cause as much as a negative (to me) of a change in blood pressure in them.

Looks like I was wrong on the published data showing anything about the blood pressure changes. That makes my data all the more interesting to me. It doea show a consistent, yet very minor, change in blood pressure that I was attributing to being calm on it. (not having the same anxiety) on LSD-25 I regularly have a slightly higher blood pressure. 

You could have asked in a PM, I don't have a problem making the data public but I am not just going to dump a bunch of numbers that no one will bother reading and most will find confusing.


----------



## eclipse3130

Got around to trying a microdose/allergy test of 20 mics or so, will report back with a full trip later.. The microdose was more so focused in the head the first 3 hours after ingestion very bright and uplifted minor euphoria, it shared a very similar head feeling with 4-Aco-DMT in microdose quantities, I don't know how to describe it and may be only something I can notice. I'm pretty sure these are both active in the BBB before metabolizing, I will do a blind microdose in a few days between 1P, L and ALD to see if I can confirm the feelings between. 

lasted for 12 hours, definitely has a different edge about it, the euphoric aspect may be a little more - proved to be pretty damn potent.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

2 friends and I tried this over the weeked.....me and L ate 2 apeice and M had 1

Everyone raved about how wonderful this stuff is.....clean fun, visual, happy, euphoric 

We all commented on how it would be damn near impossible to have a bad trip on this stuff

We are gonna eat 3 next time....I feel like I could do 5 with no problem.....but I'm gonna just go up by 1 at a time

Beautiful....huge winner in my book....some of the best stuff ever(have been eating LSD for over 22 years)

Maybe the best I've ever had honestly....M said the same thing and he only took 1


----------



## kratomized

Peacephrog1972 said:


> 2 friends and I tried this over the weeked.....me and L ate 2 apeice and M had 1
> 
> Everyone raved about how wonderful this stuff is.....clean fun, visual, happy, euphoric
> 
> We all commented on how it would be damn near impossible to have a bad trip on this stuff
> 
> We are gonna eat 3 next time....I feel like I could do 5 with no problem.....but I'm gonna just go up by 1 at a time
> 
> Beautiful....huge winner in my book....some of the best stuff ever(have been eating LSD for over 22 years)
> 
> Maybe the best I've ever had honestly....M said the same thing and he only took 1



Hey peacephrog...right there with ya! Been eating at lucys for about 20 years myself....how is ALD 52 similar/diffeent in your experience? Best material ever eh? Is it basically LSD but "nicer" or are th evisuals/body high/headspace different?


----------



## eclipse3130

Yeah, here I am 2 days later. Was still slightly feeling my microdose, I decided to take 20 more mics this morning to get another feel of it, this shit is potent! By 2 hours I was on the edge of visual territory starting, shuttering and prominent shading, my mind and body was in UTTER EUPHORIC BLISS! Just endlessly tingling from an hour after ingestion up to where it is at 4 hours in now from only 20 mics! This compound is incredible! This is something that I can't say LSD or 1P-LSD has remotely the same effects in low dosages, this stuff is proving to be VERY bright and uplifting, very orgasmic potent and euphoric in microdosing quantities.. I have a feeling this is the one guys, out of all the analogues, you need to get this quick, and I haven't even taken a full trip on it yet. From 20 mics this stuff feels like the best LSD you've ever had, pair it with extra bliss and euphoria, visuals are not lacking for me, and I feel as this may even last LONGER than LSD. Great analogue! So thankful to have got to try it, truly an honor, as I sit here in utter bliss.


----------



## white55

lysergamide said:


> While this is the ALD-52 thread I've noticed a few people mentioning 1p-LSD potency compared to the original popular LSD. LSD is more definitely more potent than 1p-LSD or at least the batches of 1p-LSD in circulation. This could be due to a number of reasons:
> 
> 1: If iso-LSD is an issue with 1p-LSD it has not been removed, whereas this was done with a lot the excellent acid circling in the past 3 years or.
> 2: It is just weaker.
> 3: Purity of 1p-LSD in comparison to LSD (lsd batches these days are always very top quality and pure compared to what I use to come across even 6 years ago).
> 
> I think it is a bit of them all. But having tried volumetric dosed versions of both at the same dose and experimented with blotters of each and combining the two I will say the current 1p-LSD is definitely not as potent as current LSD in mass circulation. One other final reason is that when it comes to standard LSD, it's a street drug when its being sold and you always get people bullshitting the dose. So while some might think they are eating 250mics on a tab it is often probably about 150-200mics. If you were to take 200mics of original LSD, high purity, iso removed, it would most definitely be stronger than eating the equivilant of 1p-LSD. I wouldn't trust anyone's 'stated dose' for LSD unless you knew they laid it themselves.
> *
> I found 1p-LSD did not retain the same 'electric' push of acid. Does ALD-52 still carry this? It is the only lysergamide that's been around I haven't tried yet and I look foward to getting on a few binges now summer is around. *


You could just be a bad metabolizer of 1p lsd

like i said all 3 are the same for me, but since 1p-lsd has to be metabolised to lsd first (afaik) different people could well respond differently..... ald52 has some activity on it's own so the effect might not be as pronounced

and I'm sure that r1 subs with considerably different effects exist (I mean heroin is just acetylated morphine but feels different)


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Very lighthearted. Was just WOW????

If I could have a lifetime supply of 2 things it would be this and MXE....I'd be in heaven


----------



## TheSeekerIsSeeking

What would be the best way to dissolve and preserve Ald-52 powder, and how much liquid to use, to get roughly an even 100 mics per drop? Can distilled water be used, alcohols, etc?


----------



## Bigazznugz

The producers of this product at least the one I know, say to use methanol. ,Over Ethanol diddnt mention distilled water . it needs to be slightly heated and aggetated the entire time. So a ultrasonic devise (like a jewelry shop would have) would work great.
Ald-52 is very hard to get fully dissolved. I have seen the crystal on this thread and it's quite stony looking. 
After that they say that it should be used within 2 weeks or it will separate. They say it will lose some potency if left in a freezer for more than a month. By how much I don't know.
I have no idea about the ratios of solevent you skipped use. Sorry
Good luck,
Nugz


----------



## Sourclouds007

If you think 1p is more intense than LSD then you've never had real LSD. 1P is a joke compared to real LSD 25. I'm speaking with 20 years of LSD experience.


----------



## Help?!?!

Uhh I wouldn't call it a joke though it's probably highly interdependent(how well you metabolize it to LSD/etc.). You could also call ALD-52 and AL-LAD a joke in comparison to plain LSD. In reality their just different flavors. 1P-LSD may be more active than simply metabolizing to LSD, and even if it's not only about 38% as potent as LSD so it is like LSD lite(though I'm sure once again it has to do with personal metabolism/ROA/etc...).


----------



## Xorkoth

The thing about the prodrugs (1p and ALD-52 being prodrugs of LSD, ie, they convert to LSD once taken) is that everyone's metabolism is different.  Not everyone processes them the same.  And they may be active on their own as well, if your body converts them slowly enough for them to be able to have time to cross the BBB.  So you can't extrapolate the worth of a drug for someone else based on your own experience.  I mean that's actually true of any drug, especially psychedelics, but it's particularly true with the prodrugs.

So, 1p-LSD may be a "joke" compared to LSD for you, but you can't say that if someone else doesn't agree that they've never had real LSD.


----------



## Dracarys

Sourclouds007 said:


> If you think 1p is more intense than LSD then you've never had real LSD. 1P is a joke compared to real LSD 25. I'm speaking with 20 years of LSD experience.


M Me 2. And i've found 1p to be just as intense as LSD.  If you read the threads on analogues (like this one) you'll find that different people have different experiences.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I'll say one thing, ald-25 is no joke

So far everyone I've turned on has had the most positive awesome mind blowing raving for days trips off of it


----------



## Toltec

I think it is really how many micrograms you take in the end; everyone is different to how they react to any of these sacraments. With LSD, you really never know what you're getting dose wise. A single tab usually contains between 30 - 100 ug on the street.  Everyone knows that if you have a few hundred dose of the same batch stahed away... then you will eventuly know your dose limt with that batch..

Personally, I think 1p is the bomb as well as Eth-Lad. Although Al-Lad is my least favorite, it does not do it for me... But mixing Al-lad and 1p was amazing for me. 

I think it comes down to this.... We all have different chemistries and different psychologies that take us to places no one else knows... Even though lots of us overlap with each other in shared experiences, there still different.

One thing is for sure we May all share: is that "coming on fear" until you settle into the experience. 

Even thou ALD-52 is not the Orange Sunshine I remember from 1970. I do concede,  I'm very different now I don't have that younger mind any longer.  ALD-52 ROCKS Just like good old' LSD-25... But ultimately and most importantly, what works for me,  my not work for you...


----------



## Sourclouds007

ALD-52 does rock indeed, it just has to be taken at twice the dose of regular LSD.


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Sourclouds007 said:


> ALD-52 does rock indeed, it just has to be taken at twice the dose of regular LSD.


How in the world could you accurately know the dose of regular LSD?


----------



## consumer

Know the people dissolving the crystal and making the liquid or laying the blotter


----------



## kratomized

Im about to try ALD 52 ...likely tomorrow. Can any veterans that have extensive experience with LSD tell me if YOU noticed any difference? I have been tripping for twenty years and would like to hear from others that have been familiar with LSD from the early to mid 90s. Is it any different at all? Is one tab of ALD 52 (100ug) equal to one tab of average LSD one might find on the street in the 90s? Is there a different "twist" to it? The visuals perhaps? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sourclouds007

I'm a twenty year veteran of LSD trips and no, one tab of ALD-52 does not compare to one tab of Lucy from the 90's. My first LSD trip was the summer of 96' and I can tell you right now that one tab from that period was enough for a full blown trip to wonderland. I once popped two of them and boy was I gone...


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Sourclouds007 said:


> I'm a twenty year veteran of LSD trips and no, one tab of ALD-52 does not compare to one tab of Lucy from the 90's. My first LSD trip was the summer of 96' and I can tell you right now that one tab from that period was enough for a full blown trip to wonderland. I once popped two of them and boy was I gone...


I don't care how much of a "veteran" you are. You're comparing an unknown amount of acid on a tab to 100ug of ald-52... For all you know the tabs from the 90s had 200ug  on em


----------



## Iron Lungs

Sourclouds007 said:


> My first LSD trip was the summer of 96' and I can tell you right now that one tab from that period was enough for a full blown trip to wonderland.



You sound arrogant dude, one tab of 1p-LSD was enough to send me on a full blown trip into wonderland, it was better than seeing my son born and I know that no matter what nothing is going to beat that because it was my first proper acid trip, like a milestone in life


----------



## StMorningGlory

Yes, there is a difference. I've taken LSD too many times to count. I've taken ALD-52 about 100 times now. There is a clear difference. I notice less negative body effects, and less anxiety. 

The visuals tend to cause the same screen effect but at a weaker amount but with more interesting "flicker patterning". I had longer visual than physical effects from ALD-52, opposite of LSD for me. 

That's my take.


----------



## Sourclouds007

I sound arrogant because I know that LSD-25 is way better than any psychedelic any of you guys list here, period. 1P is a little baby compared to the real deal, and that's as real as it gets(LSD-25). But you're right, there's no way to know how much L was on those blotters from the 90's. All I know is the effect was pure bliss and could also be a living nightmare, that's what I love about Lucy to begin with. It seems to have a life of its own, the others don't have that amazing quality, I'm sorry to disappoint all you eager kids out there but it's true


----------



## Sourclouds007

Iron Lungs said:


> You sound arrogant dude, one tab of 1p-LSD was enough to send me on a full blown trip into wonderland, it was better than seeing my son born and I know that no matter what nothing is going to beat that because it was my first proper acid trip, like a milestone in life



Lol, If 1P was your first proper acid trip then you've never tripped properly to begin with, I'm sorry to disappoint you but you have no idea what a proper LSD experience is...


----------



## Help?!?!

It's sad to see people who use psychedelics be so small minded, judemental, and arrogant! Get a grip dude! Your opinion is your opinion, not fact, so take your bullshit somewhere elseor check it at the door. For all you know the LSD you were getting was fucking garbage you thought was good. Good tabs in abundance in the 90's but you don't know for sure what you had. If 1P-LSD is 38% the potency, three and a fourth hits of 1P-LSD would be 200mcgs of pure LSD, which is a strong trip. Eight would be just about 500mcgs, a very high dose. 1P is much cheaper than street LSD now a days and it's actually not crazy far off from the standard strength of tested LSD...

Also if you had more intelligence you might know that people probably have variable metabolism so for all you know IronLung is actually tripping over quite hard! Plus who are you to tell someone they haven't really tripped?!? You weren't in their body to experience the effects...


----------



## Dracarys

Sourclouds007 said:


> I sound arrogant because I know that LSD-25 is way better than any psychedelic any of you guys list here, period. 1P is a little baby compared to the real deal, and that's as real as it gets(LSD-25). But you're right, there's no way to know how much L was on those blotters from the 90's. All I know is the effect was pure bliss and could also be a living nightmare, that's what I love about Lucy to begin with. It seems to have a life of its own, the others don't have that amazing quality, I'm sorry to disappoint all you eager kids out there but it's true



I think i'm as much a veteran as you. I've also done a lot of acid in the 90's. I have never felt any significant difference between LSD-25 and 1P-LSD. If you read the posts in this thread as well as in the other analogue threads, you'll see that opinions on 1P vary and that some people do find it to be different from LSD-25 and some people don't. And also that onset and offset seem to differ from person to person, indicating that personal metabolism causes some people to experience it differently. Anyway..there are many experienced people who consider 1P to be no different from L-25.


----------



## Dracarys

Sourclouds007 said:


> I sound arrogant because I know that LSD-25 is way better than any psychedelic any of you guys list here, period. 1P is a little baby compared to the real deal, and that's as real as it gets(LSD-25). But you're right, there's no way to know how much L was on those blotters from the 90's. All I know is the effect was pure bliss and could also be a living nightmare, that's what I love about Lucy to begin with. It seems to have a life of its own, the others don't have that amazing quality, I'm sorry to disappoint all you eager kids out there but it's true


In the 90's, blotters tended to have higher amounts, like 200 to 300 micrograms on it. When taken in sufficient amounts, 1p-is no little baby at all. Also, if we have to make a pissing contest out of this, i might as well say that you've never had a true psychedelic experience if you've never done DMT.


----------



## Iron Lungs

Sourclouds007 said:


> you've never tripped properly to begin with, I'm sorry to disappoint you but you have no idea what a proper LSD experience is...



it was amazing all the same, I took 100ug and then redosed and it honestly changed my life, it made me realise that being human is all about the people we know and the experiences that we have. It showed me that smoking was something that had to stop and that I have been stoned for the last 20 years!

Lots of simple things that seem obvious but I just never thought of in that way, I have lived my life surrounded by science, I work in the field and I love science but theres something magic about being alive its just amazing to actually be alive

I have read shitloads of material now and my experience was a profound experience, hell 1p-LSD made me dance around my living room to Will fukin Smith

Maybe its not a real LSD experience but damn was it good, I am more than happy to have experienced it


----------



## Toltec

Now 300ug LSD and 30mg DMT somked>>>---> oh my... Now that is an otherworldly experience indeed...
Some of the bay area (SF CA) LSD from the 70's was consistent and 1/2 hits where enough for most...

Truth is or my Observations: everyone does react differently under the influence of psychedelics... Set & setting and your individual expectation and psychology are the diving forces in the experience..


----------



## Img_9999

Sourclouds007 said:


> Lol, If 1P was your first proper acid trip then you've never tripped properly to begin with, I'm sorry to disappoint you but you have no idea what a proper LSD experience is...




Hey man, you have no idea how 1P affects this guy's mind. I'm personally nowhere near an "LSD veteran" (lol at that dicksizing), but to me 1P and street LSD are almost impossible to tell appart. So for a psychedelic naive mind 1P-LSD could as well have the same impact that LSD could have even if they were different. Which I don't think they are anyway. If you have to be some sort of psychedelic guru to tell them appart, then they are close enough and it doesn't really matters. Most probably noted differences come from metabolism, expectations, and tolerance anyway. So someone with no tolerance would be tripping balls to 1P the same he would with LSD. He's first trip is his first trip, can't take that away, and the first proper trip is always important and marvelous and life-changing ! And that's the magic of psychedelics, so who are you to tell he haven't had a proper LSD experience ? Only  he knows what he wants out of an LSD experience, so only he can tell what's a proper LSD experience. Chill man, we are not trying to impress anyone here with our so-called "experience". 



Iron Lungs said:


> Maybe its not a real LSD experience but damn was it good, I am more than happy to have experienced it



That's all that matters man, these substances have the magic to provide us with life-changing insights and that's what they are all about.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Lsd is stronger guys. At least visually. This has almost the same duration if not longer than Lucy. My people's mostly 35+  really love ald-52 but the only problem I have had is that 1 tab usually isn't enough for most. So I get a little flak about that And the price is more but to keep it in the grey area I'll stick with ald-52. They say dose for dose it a little weaker and a bit less kelidoscopic. But it's very funny very euphoric material. No one has flipped out on it. I just see people with tears of joy in there eyes. 
Bullshit that the new white on white blotters from the big source are dosed so low. 125 is good but 150+ is a perfect dose.
Not gonna get my business even though it's way more convenient.


----------



## Bigazznugz

That makes me think I'm gonna see alot of mislabeled ald-52 being sold as lsd. Smh. Can't believe they couldn't get the card stock printed.


----------



## Help?!?!

Maybe but they sell lysergamides in powder form so this probably already happening. I think it's better this way than selling NBOMES and DOx as LSD...


----------



## Img_9999

^ Agree with that !!

Way less harmful.


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Sourclouds007 said:


> I sound arrogant because I know that LSD-25 is way better than any psychedelic any of you guys list here, period. 1P is a little baby compared to the real deal, and that's as real as it gets(LSD-25). But you're right, there's no way to know how much L was on those blotters from the 90's. All I know is the effect was pure bliss and could also be a living nightmare, that's what I love about Lucy to begin with. It seems to have a life of its own, the others don't have that amazing quality, I'm sorry to disappoint all you eager kids out there but it's true


Well, you are being arrogant here, but only because your talking about your personal experience as if it's same for everyone on earth. 
I'm super glad you like those mystery tabs from the 90's that very well could've been 50%acid/ 50% ald-52 or any other Lysergermide bevause what your raving about an unknown chemical ( most likely LSD though) at an unknown dosage.  
Also, you mentioned that you were taking those they were around your first time dropping acid. Drugs usually hit you a lot harder the first time you take as opposed to 20 years later of using psychedlics (tolorance builds over repeated use). 
People metabolize drugs differently , people have unique enzymes and experience drugs uniquely.  Your experience isn't going to be like every other person who takes 1p-LSD.


----------



## polidelaiko

I´ve been taking LSD since 1996 and some of my best lisergic trips have been with 1P.  And I really like how consistently strong it is for me. I rarely take more than 50ug. i think I´m liking it better than plain LSD.


----------



## Sourclouds007

Actually, I apologize to everyone on this thread for coming across so arrogantly. I'm not qualified to talk about 1P because I've never gone past 100 mics. I've done it about four times and I think it was decent. I guess I expected more out of it than I got.
              ALD-52 was great at 100 mics. I'm ready to step it up to 200 mics the next time around. I felt a surge of euphoria with this one that I didn't get with 1P or Eth-lad and I like Eth-lad a lot. I feel that ALD is the closest to L25 IMO...


----------



## Toltec

I hope this bickering demonstrates that most folks/kids here on BL, may prove that everyone perceives a psychedelic effect  differently. 

Let us respect everyone's observation and take what works for you out of it.. what works for someone else, may not work for you.

 One of the most bizarre premises of quantum theory, which has long fascinated philosophers and physicists alike, states that by the very act of watching, the observer affects the observed reality.


----------



## linkfieldt

A friend of mine and i each dropped 200 mic of this stuff the other day. We both have tripped on the real deal many times each. We both agreed that it is indistinguishable from its older brother. It felt very clean, and very strong. I suspect the strength is just because most blotters these days are laid pretty lightly. I give it a 10/10!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I leave for a weekend and this happens? Guys please, calm down 

Keep the talk to ALD-52 general discussion and not about dick sizing! I've said it once before already, I don't wana say it a third time.


----------



## StMorningGlory

I feel like the higher the dose, the less likely you are to experience a difference. At low doses this feels so much more magical to me, at higher doses I'm just in LYSERGI-land.


----------



## Xorkoth

I removed a varity of off-topic and abusive/inflammatory posts.  Sourclouds, we don't operate that way here.  If you have something to say to someone, please be civil about it and refrain from calling people names.  Next time infractions will be issued.  I hope you stick around and contribute, but in this forum we require posting respectfully.


----------



## jammin83

So I have my blotters stored in foil, in a baggie, in a new Tupperware in the freezer...

Feeling worried now but thinking it should be fine? Not sure about the rubbermaid now and humidity and stuff...seems airtight and relatively unused.


----------



## LlewellynDrury

Mines are between two microscope glass slides, wrapped in parafilm and aluminium foil, in a small hermetic glass jar containig drierite, in the fridge. 
They will outlive me.


----------



## Help?!?!

IDK, if I had a large volume of ALD-52, I'd make sure to store it properly, but the majority of lysergamide aren't nearly as unstable as their made out to be.... Away from light and extreme heat they'll be fine for a pretty decent amount of time.


----------



## jammin83

I live somewhere hot and my a.c. doesn't always run when I'm not home...can get pretty warm somewhere in a drawer. 

Think the rubbermaid is sketchy? Seems like any air would be neglible.


----------



## Help?!?!

Oh yeah meant comment on that! Get a desiccant in there man! The freezer will cause moisture and such. The tupperware is cool, the air in the freezer is cold so it's effect should be pretty negligible.


----------



## jammin83

done. thanks m8!


----------



## Tonsofice

I think the easiest way to store blotters is inside of  big textbooks, with the shiny high quality paper.  The pages in the middle of the textbook are always cold . Also its dark and can be airtight if you put the blotters in a little  plastic  bag & in a non absorbent square


----------



## kratomized

Hmmm anyone try the blank white 100ug tabs from particular N. American vendor.... Ive heard some complaints that it "didnt work and made me feel sick"...now mind you it could have been tolernace or a many number of factors...but Im just trying to get to the bottom of it and seeing if theres any bad/weak stuff going around


----------



## jammin83

There is quite a bit of nausea and GI type stuff with this one. Every person I know that's taken it has Had some GI discomfort. My brother took a little over 300 mics and was really sick on the come up. Ondansetron for me, next time. Still clean but can cause some stomach issues most definitely. I call them rainbow farts lol.


----------



## Bigazznugz

i would recommend that if you are storing blotter to take them out of the fridge freezer/ just wrap it in foil put it in a mylar bag, press the air out and keep it under your bed.
the moisture from your freezer or fridge will ruin those blotters. at least my eth lad got ruined in the fridge after 3 months. if its not vac sealed i wouldn't trust it in a freezer. Also its bullshit the north american vendors are stocking non printed 100ug tabs, that dose is too low. especially for how much they charge you for it.


----------



## Toltec

Staying focused here.... Not everyone gets sick... right
I think more people do than don't, from what I read on the BL forums. 

Most likely it's just the body protecting itself from what it think is a possible poisoning. 

 Myself, I have what they call a "cast iron" stomach like many others...  I do know if I take more than 400 to 500 plus ug of these lysergamides my stomach really starts to act up.  

So I take Ginger before hand to stop this reaction in my body.

I have taken ayahuasca a few times and noticed I wanted to throw up but it never happens. this occurs about 2hr into the journey it sucks but it goes away..


----------



## Xorkoth

I have never had any sort of bodyload or stomach issues from any lysergamide, personally, least of all ALD-52.  I get a twinge sometimes on the comeup of LSD, and ETH-LAD even moreso (still extremely minor), but ALD-52 felt more smooth than just about anything I've ever taken, smoother even than LSD.

Well I take that back, I occasional get some weird gas in my gut from LSD or AL-LAD.  Once on AL-LAD it was quite painful for a couple of hours.


----------



## Help?!?!

When storing in the freezer you need a desiccant to absorb the moisture from it!

Yeah I've never experienced any BL or nausea at all from any lysergamide but ETH-LAD. The BL was actually quite nice and the nausea was very minor and manageable. Only lasted for like fifteen minutes during the come up as well. Cannabinoids knocked it out easily too...

Not throwning up on aya? WTF? The purge is apart of the experience for me and everyone I know!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I had no GI issues really when I tried my 250ug dose. Maybe it's because I drink so much on lysergimides these days, I've noticed that alcohol dulls the negative effects of them real well. Doubt I'll ever trip acid again without at least one beer in me.


----------



## Toltec

@Help?!?! 
I was actually looking forward to the "purge" with my first ayahuasca experience. But, does the dry heaves count,
don't really know, could be because I have a happy go lucky personality that has never known depression.

I do agree with you about storing process. I would recommend using a small glass mason jar with a good rubber seal in the cap. 

 Oxegen, heat & light must be eliminated for sure.  
Extra protection for longer storage needs. You could also wax seal the lid.. and some argon gas as well. A company sells that in a can, just to protect wines after you open them.


----------



## Toltec

I guess what most of us having in common in the psychedelic community it is the FEAR, the fear from coming onto high dosed, trips. 

Cannabis helps. What I found interesting is as soon as I start feeling it; I will take a balloon of nitrous oxide. That kills it for me, and the magic begins soon after.


----------



## Xorkoth

If I'm getting "the fear" (which is very rare for me now, though I experienced it in almost all of my early trips), cannabis makes it worse.  Nitrous though, now that works.  It blasts me into that amazing, euphoric space, and when I come back, everything is glowing and beautiful from then on.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Yes cannabis brings the fear on in many, including myself. I don't touch it till I know I'm in a good spot during a trip. I agree though Xork, the fear was much more present early on before I knew what to expect from these chemicals.


----------



## Help?!?!

Kit depends on the substance for me. Things that come up quick don't allow for much for me. For me taking some small puffs on some buds or noids always helps distract me from it, alleviate side effect, and such. Nitrous works perfectly though! That's why I like IM'ing and plugging things though. Much fewer side effects and your fully tripping within 15-30 minutes depending on the substance... If I'm tripping regularly I rarely get the "fear" anymore though, thankfully!


----------



## Bigazznugz

Just got these bad boys in


----------



## Bigazznugz

Ald-52 http://imgur.com/TPYhoLh




They almost look like 2 different batches. It's Wierd how the tabs on the left side are much wider.  The other tabs are the same size. I did get some ald-52 that came from the same spot on the blotter paper, and I thought that it possibly was from there very first batch. That and the oxidation lines are very visible on those. So I'm guessing that those are very potent tabs. I see a slight yellow tint on these but nothing like the wide 3 strip I bought. You can litterally see where it was laid along the perforation lines. I hope there hotspot tabs nothing wrong with that ;-)


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Yo so who's tried the ALD-52 blotters, all white, 100ug from Canada source. I just read a previous comment mentioning issues with them. I just got a fuck load lol and now I'm concerned. Any issues with them???????? Quality??


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Personally felt they were pretty incredible at 100ug.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I got those exact really wide 125's, and they are spectacular


----------



## StMorningGlory

Yeah, I mean I have found the extra wide ones to be stronger than thier first batch of the smaller ones. (I would have got more from first batch but they were sold out... I see why now haha!)


----------



## Bigazznugz

I think they are from the same batch it's just one horizontal line one the paper that is wide. All the rest of those are all the same size. I wouldn't know if a sheet is 100 hits or if it's bigger. I was really hoping that it was gonna be 1 big perforated piece .


----------



## Help?!?!

I wouldn't over think it too much. The "placebo" psychological effect can be strong in certain regards. When we believe something as different, we can misplace emotions onto them, and begin to project on to the substances we ingest! It can be a vicous cycle IMO!


----------



## BlueMerlin

It just looks like a mistake in perforation, the wide ones on the left, and the smaller ones on the right should've formed one normal sized blotter.

I'm not sure how these are layed, but perhaps the wide ones are half more potent as a regular blotter, and the smaller ones half less potent, which would make perfect sense to me.


----------



## Xorkoth

Haha, just looked at the tabs I recently got, and I've got some wide ones too.  I might not have noticed if I hadn't checked this thread.


----------



## phuckingnutz

my question would be, are the skinny ones 125 or are the wide ones 125?


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm guessing a perfect square should be 125.  20 of mine are perfect squares, and 5 are about a square and a half.  So maybe as much as 175+, if they were laid by soaking rather than by dropping.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

If it's raining heavily where I am when these get dropped in my mailbox... is there a high chance they could receive moisture damage?


----------



## Xorkoth

They're sealed in plastic, well, a zipper bag, but I think it would be okay.  Does your mailbox leak?  Even then I'd think it would be okay.


----------



## StMorningGlory

The bags, and outside packaging around these tabs has always been great for me. (I had a similar situation just a week or so ago, was all worried but the envelope was a little most. Things worked like a charm though)


----------



## Sourclouds007

Ballz_Trippington said:


> Personally felt they were pretty incredible at 100ug.


I second that statement


----------



## Cream Gravy?

No leak that i can tell, but still sketchy... I'm sure they'll be fine, but I'm still sitting by my window watching like a hawk for my favorite government employee >.>


----------



## Bigazznugz

They  will make it and be fine. It's gotta soak though 2 layers of cardstock and the bags are usually taped at the zipper.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

So do you guys experience the same clean feeling that ald is supposidly supposed to give you? Like less anxiety? Or would you say it's pretty indistinguishable from Lsd25


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Wesley reynolds said:


> So do you guys experience the same clean feeling that ald is supposidly supposed to give you? Like less anxiety? Or would you say it's pretty indistinguishable from Lsd25


This stuff does feel extremeley clean but how much of that is the hype (power of suggestion) about this chemical?
Also, I've had so much street acid with seemingly varying effects in terms of come up, body load, etc that it's sort of impossible to say how close this is to LSD25. It would be easier to compare ALD-52 to specific batches of blotter of street acid.


----------



## Help?!?!

LSD was LSD was LSD for me. I've had many different batches over the years but they all had the exact same features. No BL, no nausea, 30-40 minute come up, 8-12 hour trip dependent on dose, little to nearly indistinguishably no side effects, etc, etc. I haven't had much ALD-52 yet most unfortunately but it seemed fairly unique. Much less anxiety, very easy going, no real side effects that I could distinguish. LSD was much more serious and much less playful. It's come up is easy but far stronger than ALD. ALD comes up similarly and lasts a similar amount of time. Given more experience I would be suprised if I could tell the difference via a few telltale signs. I bet power of suggestion could screw things up though. You feel like one thing is one way, so you run with causing you to get confused.


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Help?!?! said:


> LSD was LSD was LSD for me. I've had many different batches over the years but they all had the exact same features. No BL, no nausea, 30-40 minute come up, 8-12 hour trip dependent on dose, little to nearly indistinguishably no side effects, etc, etc. I haven't had much ALD-52 yet most unfortunately but it seemed fairly unique. Much less anxiety, very easy going, no real side effects that I could distinguish. LSD was much more serious and much less playful. It's come up is easy but far stronger than ALD. ALD comes up similarly and lasts a similar amount of time. Given more experience I would be suprised if I could tell the difference via a few telltale signs. I bet power of suggestion could screw things up though. You feel like one thing is one way, so you run with causing you to get confused.


I'm actually baffled by the inconstancy of LSD batches in my area of the last 20 years. Some had nothing but incredible closed eye visuals with no noticeable come up or body load but zero open eye visuals and smooth as fuck and no come down to batches that made you barf on the come up and were incredibly intense and visual to this one batch of red Simpsons acid that so much like MDMA (totally tactile and energizing with zero open or closed eye visuals.) 
Honestly, this has been a topic of debate at festivals around here for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

How stable would you say ald is compared to 1p or l25. I have mine wrapped in foil in an amber jar in a box in my closet, you think foil might be reactive with the acetyl group? Might be a dumb question, but am just very ocd about this because I won't be able to try it for a month and wanta make sure I don't fuck it up. Previous comment about the plain white tabs from n American source, being  lousy, got me sweatin too because those are the ones I just got...but anyone can confirm?


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

I seriously do not think the foil will do anything to the acetyl group. 
Worry about the same factors as regular LSD: heat, light and moisture and air. 
Those are the enemies of long term Lysergermide storage.


----------



## BlueMerlin

Wesley, I mentioned it before but you should store ald the same as lsd according to my source.
I put my blotters in a ziplock bag, then sealed it with tape, put that one in another bag, wrapped it double and sealed that also, then put that in a glass jar and stored it in the freezer.

So you're definitely not the only one suffering from some mild ocd. 



I'm 100% sure you won't notice potency loss even 20 years from now. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Xorkoth

If you keep it in the freezer, keep a dessicant packet in there too because freezers are quite moist.  Same with the refrigerator.  I had some LSD hits in a glass jar wrapped in foil and they got damp eventually.


----------



## neuropharmnaut

Wesley reynolds said:


> Yo so who's tried the ALD-52 blotters, all white, 100ug from Canada source. I just read a previous comment mentioning issues with them. I just got a fuck load lol and now I'm concerned. Any issues with them???????? Quality??



I'd like to know this as well.....


----------



## BlueMerlin

Xorkoth said:


> If you keep it in the freezer, keep a dessicant packet in there too because freezers are quite moist.  Same with the refrigerator.  I had some LSD hits in a glass jar wrapped in foil and they got damp eventually.




Thanks Xorkoth, I still have to buy some, they are double sealed though, I can drop them in water and they'll remain dry, but I will definitely add some when I remember to buy some.


----------



## linkfieldt

Wesley reynolds said:


> Yo so who's tried the ALD-52 blotters, all white, 100ug from Canada source. I just read a previous comment mentioning issues with them. I just got a fuck load lol and now I'm concerned. Any issues with them???????? Quality??



They are fire dude


----------



## Bigazznugz

Yea I won't ever store anything in a fridge anymore unless its in mylar and vacuum sealed. I ruined eth lad quick by putting it in foil in a bag with dicessadent packs and that was completely ruined after 2 months. I Just keep it under a mattress in foil in a plastic bag inside a mylar bag and I haven't lost any potency. 
Anyways I am going to revisit it this weekend. Got alot of shatter coming so I plan on getting incredibly stoned during this trip. 
So glad I sparked a debate about the wide blotters. Has anyone ever seen a full sheet that has not been cut? 
I'm thinking there sheets are possibly 250 hits? Idk I wish it was one piece. 
 Anyway I'm going to dabble with these wide strip's this weekend and see if they are indeed stronger. Surface area alone would make me think yes, they are probably <150ugs. But I have three that came from the same spot of a different sheet (it's the part where the so called "dear antlers " are) that has some HEAVY yellowing going along the perforation line. So let hope they are stronger that's never a bad thing. ;-)
It obvious these were laid on the ald-52 side. The other side is much lighter and no oxidation I can see. I am wondering if they were laid not by soaking but along the perforation. But that would take forever unless you got some really good equipment. That's where I see all the oxidation (along the vertical perf lines) But that could just be because it's easier for fluid to flow into the perf seams. 
So I'll let you guys know if they are sronger and am stoked to trip smoke and then blow off fireworks.  I really love this stuff it's absolutely up there with pickards LSD of the 90s. Very, very clean and natural feeling. 
Happy trails guys and girls,
Nugz


----------



## Sourclouds007

Wesley reynolds said:


> How stable would you say ald is compared to 1p or l25. I have mine wrapped in foil in an amber jar in a box in my closet, you think foil might be reactive with the acetyl group? Might be a dumb question, but am just very ocd about this because I won't be able to try it for a month and wanta make sure I don't fuck it up. Previous comment about the plain white tabs from n American source, being  lousy, got me sweatin too because those are the ones I just got...but anyone can confirm?


 I can confirm: the plain white tabs are pretty good imo. I took a 100ug tab and loved it, so much that I'm popping two tomorrow, can't wait..


----------



## kratomized

neuropharmnaut said:


> I'd like to know this as well.....



yeeeeaaah...anyone? this is the vendor im speaking of...im still waiting on feedback


----------



## eclipse3130

The canadian ALD-52 WoW @ 100ug blotters are on point. Taking 150ug tomorrow will be happy to report back, microdose was good potency, definitely subtle difference to LSD-25, a little more euphoria, excited to see how it goes.


----------



## kratomized

ok thanks^^^ ive heard some complaints and now theres enough people here that are backing the claims....how visual/mental is it at 100ug? About the strength of classic L25 at 100ug??


----------



## BlueMerlin

kratomized said:


> how visual/mental is it at 100ug? About the strength of classic L25 at 100ug??



It's ald52, it should have the same characteristics of other blotters if micrograms are the same I guess, that issue has been discussed very often here.
Most people agree that it's about the same, probably a little less heavy on the visuals, a little weaker in potency, easier to handle, and with an euphoric MDMA like boost to it.

Personally I can't tell much difference, only the MDMA like touch to it is quite prominent for me.


----------



## eclipse3130

Yeah, I think a good way to look at ALD-52 is to relate it to the effects of that CBD is to THC, the Acetly group really just works like CBD does in conjuction with THC. If you're having trouble understanding, THC is always better with the addition of CBD. 

What we do know, ALD-52 is 90% the potency of LSD - is less toxic, less pyregoneic effect, and double the antiserotonin effect. It basically means its the same as LSD but with a higher chance of reduced negative effects(hypertension, anxiety, body temperature fluctuation etc). The same way CBD works with THC as it reduces the negative aspects and boosts the positive, this is where the correlation comes from it being "Smoother" more "euphoric" and less visual, mainly because it is, and the people that can't distinguish the 2, well they probably aren't too sensitive to lysergamides in general, there's an obvious brightness and warmth with this one.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Shulgin lists ald-52 as being 1/5 the potency of lsd


----------



## eclipse3130

It was shown in a study that ALD-52 was 50% the potency of that in Mice's livers. 1P-LSD was also shown to be 38% potency of LSD in mice's livers. Obviously this doesn't correlate to human use, documented in humans it appears to be about 90% the potency and a minimally if not greater effect on serotonin.
lesser psychotomimetic effects(reduction of chance of Psychosis due to manic thinking/brainwaves) ALD-52 was actually shown in a study to produce a calmer mental state than LSD-25, this is where the correlation comes from it being a slightly different experience, in my case this proves true.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Most definitely I was thinking it said I t was 1/5th the potency. It's just 1/5 less toxic intravenously and 1/8 pyrogenic. It is definitely warm and full of love. Very chill stuff. I haven't see a person have a bad experience yet with this.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

So the acetyl group is known to have an anti anxiety effect in general? I'm curious how this happens, if there's proof of this.


----------



## eclipse3130

The acetyl group itself has no role in any psychological effects, it's the same acetoxy group they use in Melatonin, Aspirin etc, it's just an organic amino acid that is metabolized, the thing with ALD-52 though and most acelayted psychedelics is they have their own activity before ever metabolizing into the precursor which they were made from - ALD-52 and 4-Aco-DMT for example are both active in the blood brain barrier before metabolizing into LSD-25, or Psilocin, proven through IV injection It will have its own signature effect, synthetic 4-HO-DMT(Psilocin) to 4-ACO-DMT(Psilocin with an acetoxy group) you would think would be pretty similar, but they are not, they are very different for many people, the same goes for LSD to ACO-LSD(ALD-52)


----------



## StMorningGlory

eclipse3130 said:


> It was shown in a study that ALD-52 was 50% the potency of that in Mice's livers. 1P-LSD was also shown to be 38% potency of LSD in mice's livers. Obviously this doesn't correlate to human use, documented in humans it appears to be about 90% the potency and a minimally if not greater effect on serotonin.
> lesser psychotomimetic effects(reduction of chance of Psychosis due to manic thinking/brainwaves) ALD-52 was actually shown in a study to produce a calmer mental state than LSD-25, this is where the correlation comes from it being a slightly different experience, in my case this proves true.




Do you have a link to the study? Please.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Yeah I don't know if this has been proven, because I know Nichols has said that the acetyl group is too big to fit into the receptor so would just break off. This, itself, could explain the more mellow effects because it isn't crossing the blood brain barrier as rapidly as lsd, thus causing more mellow effects, sort of like an extended release lsd.


----------



## eclipse3130

I posted some charts on page 12 of this thread, books.google


It has been proven at least in Aco-DMT's case that it does have its own activity before metabolizing in the body, proven through IV injection.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

So from your personal experience with it, would you say it was half as potent as lsd25?


----------



## jammin83

not from my take. I usually take somewhere between 200-300 mics of 25. 2 strong blotters or 3 regular blotters is my go to dose. 250 mics of ALD 52 was about the same potentcy as a couple of above average tabs but less electric, less anxiety, and less pushy so it doesn't have quite the same character for me. it seems a little gentler not necessarily weaker. I certainly wouldn't take double my dose of LSD. It seems more like 25-30% less potent but thats just a guess. I've never known how much LSD ive taken, just a guess based on taking a lot of tabs but i wouldn't double my dose. 3 tabs of 125 mics of ALD would be plenty strong even for the experienced.


----------



## kratomized

Also, read in the eth lad thread to not refrigerate or freeze eth lad and I believe he mentioned ald 52 as well...anyone know why this could be? He said that they spoil and degrade and the experience becomes riddled with side effects and discomfort. I hope thats not the case ...would not know how else to store these


----------



## BlueMerlin

Keep them dry, airtight, away from heat and you will be fine.

I'm not sure why you can't accept that, eth-lad might be the least stable but when stored like that they'll remain their potency for a LONG time. 

Only when dissolved in a solution it'll degrade much quicker. 

A freezer does nothing to degrade it more quickly.
On condition that you store them the way it's been discribed. 

I have over 150 blotters stored this way, I wouldn't do that if I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Triphunter

I have a number of tabs, LSD, al lad and ald 52 stored in the freezer some have been in there upto 5 years and I have not noticed any loss in potency.
I am very careful how they are stored each individual tab is wrapped in cling film then foil and again cling film. These are then placed in small glass jar and then placed in a airtight plastic container. Once I remove the desired amount of tabs from the freezer I wait half hour to reach room temperature before removing the cling film and foil.
Maybe a bit ott but I am confident my tabs will keep me going till I retire!


----------



## eclipse3130

Tried a 100ug tab, wasn't enough to produce visuals in my case, but took 20ug 4 days prior so I had minor tolerance. 

Really nice stuff, minimal body load, I like how someone mentioned it has an "earthy" feel to it, noticably less pushy and manic in the mind and body thoughts would come to revelations seemlessly, good time dilation, good energy and a feeling of connectedness. 

The best part; sleep was easy by hour 9 or 10, and the entire next day has an apparent afterglow very soothing in the mind. 

I think 200-300 of this for most people will be a phenomenal time.


----------



## Bigazznugz

I simply ment that if you store eth lad in a fridge in foil in 2 bags my shit got moisture in it and I lost all of the potency. I just store it in foil in a mylar bag under my bed and have had zero problems. There are a million ways you can do it. 
Just vac seal it if you want to refirdgerate or freeze it IMO.


----------



## Hawk-o

eclipse3130 said:


> Tried a 100ug tab, wasn't enough to produce visuals in my case, but took 20ug 4 days prior so I had minor tolerance.
> 
> Really nice stuff, minimal body load, I like how someone mentioned it has an "earthy" feel to it, noticably less pushy and manic in the mind and body thoughts would come to revelations seemlessly, good time dilation, good energy and a feeling of connectedness.
> 
> The best part; sleep was easy by hour 9 or 10, and the entire next day has an apparent afterglow very soothing in the mind.
> 
> I think 200-300 of this for most people will be a phenomenal time.



yeah man, that was me mentioning the earthy feel, hard to describe, but you felt it too huh? I also described it as a psychedelic hug... It gives you what you need... Gentle and warm. But yeah... EARTHY.


----------



## BlueMerlin

Bigazznugz said:


> I simply ment that if you store eth lad in a fridge in foil in 2 bags my shit got moisture in it and I lost all of the potency. I just store it in foil in a mylar bag under my bed and have had zero problems. There are a million ways you can do it.
> Just vac seal it if you want to refirdgerate or freeze it IMO.



Yes I know,
My comment was directed to Kratomized.
Sorry for the confusion, should've used quotations. 

Sucks to have a batch ruined like that.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I've done 250 and now 375....I honestly couldn't tell a big difference.....

All my friends are having a blast with just 125


----------



## Hawk-o

Throw some Eth-lad into the mix. I stand behind how synergetic it is with 52. The body high alone is worth the price of addmission. Feels so good.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hawk-o said:


> Throw some Eth-lad into the mix. I stand behind how synergetic it is with 52. The body high alone is worth the price of addmission. Feels so good.


If my man hawko recommends it's worth a shot. ;-) one day I will try this combo


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I would like to get some ethlad for sure to try....although u have been hesitant to get al or ethlad so far as I have read a lot of negatives with both if them

Now mind you I have read glowing reports of both....but honestly I'm still stand brackish because of the negative

Haven't read any negative about 1P or ald-52


----------



## Xorkoth

AL-lAD and ETH-LAD are both great.  They're both different from LSD though.  It's worth trying because they're good drugs and both unique experiences.


----------



## kratomized

Bigazznugz said:


> I simply ment that if you store eth lad in a fridge in foil in 2 bags my shit got moisture in it and I lost all of the potency. I just store it in foil in a mylar bag under my bed and have had zero problems. There are a million ways you can do it.
> Just vac seal it if you want to refirdgerate or freeze it IMO.


 Oh ok ....so yours got spoiled by moisture due to lack of proper seal


----------



## my3rdeye

Did 200 mics of ALD-52 this weekend and once again it was exactly like LSD/1p in every way. It's not less visual, it's not smoother, it's the same. It's my opinion that people think it's "smoother" because that is what you expected. It's like when people are told an LSD tab is speedy and low and behold they feel speedy. Tell them it's dirty and they feel that. But no one anywhere has ever been able to pick out "dirty" or "speedy" LSD consistently in a blind test, it's impossible. Placebo is a very well known effect with LSD, but people still default to it. Pick out the ALD-52 blind, everyone is so sure they can tell them apart but are unable to actually prove they can.

I don't really care, but eventually some kid is going to take all this "smoother" talk to heart and eat 600 mics thinking it's going to be no problem and get their ass handed to them. I have seen the signs of a potential bad trip on this and I only did it twice and in low doses. To suggest it can't happen with ALD-52 is absurd. It's a psychedelic drug, and there has never been one yet that cannot cause a bad trip. I somehow doubt it's the perfect one it's being made out to be here.


----------



## eclipse3130

Yeah I don't agree with ALD-52 being so good that its impossible to have a bad trip on, that's just absurd, it's very close and similar to the real deal and some people can't tell the difference. I've blind microdosed many times though and it's very easy to distinguish 1P from ALD-52 for me.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Besides the fact that my friends and I have done the blind test with ALD-52... 

This logic also dictates that you shouldn't say they feel identical because an unscrupulous dealer will come on here, buy it, and sell it as LSD with no one knowing a wide safety profile for it. 

Value ALD-52 for what it is, if you stop looking for LSD, maybe you'd feel the miniscule differences.


----------



## Sourclouds007

I agree it's a beautiful compound. Very euphoric and everything seems much brighter while on it. I have some tabs of eth-lad I'm dying to try with it.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Ald-52 is nothing like 1p to me. 1p still requires higher doses and is more confusing IMO. Like everyone has said before it's different Stokes for different folks. This is just my opinion other may feel differently. 
And you are very much right ald-52 could definitely put you in a bad place. If your set and setting get fucked. This will kick your ass if you don't respect it. Just like any other drug.


----------



## eclipse3130

Its just personal body chemistry, and its proven in effects that at least in ALD's case, it has different actions than LSD-25, shown with brain scans too. For me 1P is a lot stronger which I find odd, maybe because it comes up so fast and absurd for me, I always feel a different body sensation the times I've tried it very vaso constricty and high energy in the body - its never a relaxing feeling for me. 

I will be peaking by 1 hour 30 min, and the last time I tried 150ug with zero tolerance the peak only lasted 3 and a half hours and it completely faded away out of no where, normal LSD and ALD always lasts super long for me and it is much more comfortable in its transition phases.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Can anyone comment on validity of the claim that aluminum foil can change the crystal structure of lsd therefore possibly changing its potency or effects? I can't find any actual evidence, but still seems to be something that people tell each other and now it got me superstitious. Also, does the ald test positive for lsd with the reagent tests?


----------



## Toltec

After some time to think about what i went through ...
Ald 52 @ 300ug is the smoothest most loving sacrament this world currently has to offer IMO. It's packed full of euphoria. It surly is visually amazing just like some of my past LSD 25 trips, and it last about 12hrs..

 I woke with no hangover or grogginess, muscel pain NOTHING just a smile and a happy go lucky abundently greatfull day.

I eat very little in the morning (fruts and veggies) before i took it. Setting: Day time in the forested area listening to Entheogenic (6 Mp3 cds) and some Shpongle no disruptions... lots of beauty around me. There was lots of moving and swirly, melty pulsating on everything everywhere i gazed opon. 

This is the true Love drug. It would be amazing for spiritual and or any kind of therapy work.. IMO

I find that 300ug of ALD-52  is not much different or weaker in potency than 300ug of lsd..  With LSD There is and can be a dark side to it, but that is, very easy to controll and work throu if you are an experienced user. I think the dark is just risidual fear a person still harbors not everyone is like this.. lots have worked throu this as you grow older... 
Time to stock up!


----------



## Img_9999

Toltec said:


> With LSD There is and can be a dark side to it, but that is, very easy to controll and work throu if you are an experienced user. I think the dark is just risidual fear a person still harbors not everyone is like this.. lots have worked throu this as you grow older...
> Time to stock up!




Completely agree ! The fact that some people are saying this one is smoother, or less dark than LSD must be purely set/setting based. The darkness has more to do with the person than the chemical.

Can't wait to get this one !!


----------



## Peacephrog1972

It's amazing....for the first hour or so of the come up I find miself rolling around in the grass just kinda laughing and  being slightly uncomfortable 

After that it's 6-7 hours of just pure bliss....laughing dancing loving....what an amazing compound

I turned on one of my buddies who used to trip a lot but hasn't eaten LSD for about 15 years, and really had no desire for it

He has been raving to all his friends for the past week now about how much fun he had and how awesome this stuff is

And he only did 125.....and he says that it has all the bells and whistles and he wouldn't need to ever go over 1 

I've inly done 2&3....I need to just eat 1 and see how that works out.....I'm thinking it will be suffiencient for a full fledged trip with all the visuals and euphoria I nees


----------



## Sourclouds007

200ug ALD 52 was an amazing, glowing world of euphoria. I'm impressed with the effects of this compound and place it right at the top of my list right next to classic Lucy.


----------



## Solipsis

https://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=108640

Interesting how poor the judgement...

Not even considering that the doses probably weren't higher than advertised but acid 'quoted' doses experienced up until then are likely lower, combined with the step up in dose, the perhaps quicker absorption (would it though?) and most of all the bad choice of set and setting. Dropping that kind of dose of a novel drug casually when hanging out with friends in a bar, so unwise. The only times I did stuff like that was when I was intentionally looking for a mindfuck of proportions and even then it was less irresponsible.

Still, flopping around on the floor a la Salvia is pretty extreme. Ego death level dissociation of sorts, sounds like.

Hey accidents happen to everyone, but not taking some things seriously even apparently afterwards is foolish.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Ugh the ignorance is strong. It's apparent his street doses were no wear near the dose he thought he was taking. I could not imagine what 500ug of clean L/ald would be like in a public space...


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Well I'm sure he had informed his "friends" at the bar of what he had taken
So why they would leave him alone or why they would take him to the hospital is beyond me


----------



## consumer

I take high doses of l. When i get the try to ald-52 i will start with one tab..get my head around the chem and go from there. I would never go straight to high dose.This guy in my opinion was an idiot. Taking 500ug straight off the bat and going off in a social situation. Crazy.


----------



## StonedApe

Hello folks! 

Just combined 2x 150mcg ALD-52 and 2x 100mcg 1P-LSD. Let's see how this goes! Brushed my teeth/gums/tongue real nice and then dropped the tabs in my gums/under tongue etc. 

I haven't had anything to eat today, but skittles. I tripped like 3 days ago, so I don't expect this to be very profound. But, let's see what happens. 

Cheers!


----------



## no_id

I'm on ALD 52 1h20 in this is so GR8 I feel the need to say it to everyone lol so much time I didn't took a psyche (1 week lol)

Seriously this seem a GOOD psychedelic, I had 25 hit for months, gave 10 to friend, and that's the first time I take it without other psy tolerance (the only other time I took it it was after 4hoMET 4acoDMT tolerance).

At this time everything is okay  I'm happy 

this turned to a bad trip for 2.34 seconde  then it's back to nice 

omg this is almost sexual (didn't mix with the trypt at the end)

I'm beginning to think about adding 10mg of my fav trypt. combo (4hoMET 4acoDMT), lysergamide + 4hoMET 4acoDMT are always trancendental to say the least for myself

Sry I was somewhat excitated by the stuff :/. I don't know if there is still a way to merge post, or delete last ones.
This was a good trip, from imo a good molecule.


----------



## Bigazznugz

No-id perhaps you should look into trip sit chat rooms. Please don't post multiple consecutive times in a row giving updates. There is a edit button as well.  Not trying to be a dick but there are better sites for that.


----------



## Xorkoth

I merged your posts for you.


----------



## Sourclouds007

100ug ALD-52, 100ug Eth-lad combo, one of the most intense psychedelic experiences I've had the pleasure to embark upon in a long time.......

        The come up wasn't bad at all and my mind was in two places at the same time throughout periods of the trip.Visuals were insane, lightning bolts of blue and purple would flash in front of my line of vision from time to time and everything that moved left beautiful trails behind. 

       This combo is of legendary status in my book and should be experienced by any seasoned trip veteran out there willing to explore these compounds at their full synergetic potential.......


----------



## Toltec

Sounds great ^.. Indeed. Next on my to do list... 

I am entertaining a mixture of 200UG ALD-52 AND 100 ETH-LAD


----------



## jammin83

Seems a little high, I hear they have a pretty incredible synergy. I know you have a lot of experience and will be fine, but I think that it will be incredibly strong.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hawk-o

My last trip was 200ug Eth to 125 ald-52 and was awesome. But now I think next endeavor will be more on the 52 side. Either way, I think this is a great combo.


----------



## no_id

I think I took only 140 or 150 mcg ALD 52 and this was already strong. But I'm a bit sensitive to psych. Be sure about how you react to ig before trying 300mcg of lysergamide.
Last time I took 225mcg 1p LSD and was at the verge to be overwhelmed (seen fish in grass and stuff, geometric hallucination everywhere). Awesome trip thought.

Off topic, I would really like to try ETH LAD. I heard it's a warm and sensitive high, that's exactly what I'm looking for.

edit : the only problem with psyche is TOLERANCE. I took my fav trypta combo at consequent dose 2 day after ALD 52 intake and felt like :/


----------



## skamariapastora

Apparently some of the new vendors who've begun stocking this in the past couple months have a sub-par batch compared to the gentleman who first began stocking this... According to a friend of a friend the newer ones which had been laid at 100mcg lacked the "magic" and that "something's missing" compared to the ones that were first to pop up at 125mcg, which isn't even obtainable by taking the same doses. Any thoughts? I haven't been able to play with this one for some time as the anti-psychotics i'm currently in need of would render it pointless... Anyone tried different batches of this material? I'm guessing it's a difference in synthesis or maybe ergotamine precursor but I do feel bad if there is some sub-excellent quality material going around that'll influence people's opinions on the original good stuff... New stuff was sourced domestic out of Canada.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Some reviews of a few pages back say they are quality. I had a concern as well. Maybe just because their 25 mikes less potent? Let us know if you try them soon. I won't be able to try mine until August most likely


----------



## Peacephrog1972

We'll that's not cool

Guess I'll be putting away some of my 125's into deep freeze.....I just adore this compound


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I'm also in love with it. Have a real American ass time planned for the 4th of July with it 

In my storage area, the temp sometimes fluctuates up to about 76-78 degrees Fahrenheit... do y'all think my acid and ALD-52 will degrade readily at these temps? I'm trying to find a cooler spot but I'm having real trouble. Can't use the freezer.


----------



## Xorkoth

I think it will be fine as long as it is kept out of light and exposure to air or moisture.


----------



## Bagseed

moisture is probably more damaging than temperature... if you really cannot use a freezer, put it in an airtight container with a dessicant pack. well, always store it like that, even if cool/frozen.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Already done that. Only worry was the temps.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Yeah as long as they are seaked from moisturer then you are good. It might oxidse ywllow but that normal.  I got some of the original fat tabs and they have some heavy oxidation sailing the perf lines. I imagine they are closer to 175ugs cuz they are huge. 
I love this stuff as much as its mother compound. Everthing is there and notheing from a normal lsd trip is missing. Its just easier to navigate easier for me to wrap my head alomgall the crazy ideas we think of tripping. The only thing i will knock on ald 52 is that after 250ugs i noticed some vascpular constriction in my fingers. This happens alot on psychs. But i think its because there might be iso lsd left over in the batch. As far as i know its quite hard to seperate the iso lsd from lyserigamines like 1p-lsd, eth-lad etc. Sone of t
The lsd out now is extreamly high quality and has no iso lsd which leads to less bad side effects. 
I could be totally wrong about this but thats what i was thinking.


----------



## eclipse3130

I use the 100mcg WoW blotters of ALD, I haven't compared them to the 125mcg batch, but I do notice a difference to LSD, and this is for sure my favorite compound of all time.


----------



## Sourclouds007

I also use the 100mcg WoW blotters and their beautiful very potent ; )


----------



## Bigazznugz

Do they say wow? On them? Thought they were blank


----------



## Sourclouds007

I thought blanks were wow


----------



## Sourclouds007

White on White


----------



## Bigazznugz

I get it omg, so obvibous to me now lol
White
On
White 
Too many dabs this morning.


----------



## StMorningGlory

I did microdosing for a week (62.5 mcg a day)  It gave me similar creative enhancement to LSD but... I felt kind of as if I had been smoking weed the entire week.

 I've microdosed LSD before for help with pain and creativity and this had the similar effect. 

I had hit a slump of lack of motivation and this did help, I feel as if LSD might have been more effective since I've noticed significant decrease in anxiety to the point that I have been more focused on the hedonism in my life. 

Since doing the microdosing, I was adding much more to my journal and finally getting around to finishing projects still. 

TL;DR Microdosing works as well as with LSD.


----------



## FATHOMZ

without having to troll through this entire thread, can someone give me their experience with this compared to 1p-lsd at the same dose?   my vendor recently got this but i have found the 1P to be my favorite out of the eth, 1p, and al.  just wondering if this is even better.  thanks!


----------



## Bigazznugz

i think the concensous agrees that ald-52 is better than 1p. There seem to be zero metabolism issues and the expierence is quite melancholy and lovely and not that heavean and hell expierence you would or could get from lsd-25. Its very potent and deep but easy to handle at the same time, as lomg as your set and setting are all good.


----------



## Sourclouds007

Yeah I think you'd like this more than the rest of the new lysergimides, I just have a feeling that you definitely will, Lol...

    The euphoria on this one is amazing. It really is a gem of a compound, I'm pleasantly surprised with the power that it holds.


----------



## Ziiirp

So is this on par with LSD-25 ?

I read one negative report on erowird, where a high dose lead to a blackout. Is this a common occurrence ? Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Ziiirp said:


> So is this on par with LSD-25 ?
> 
> I read one negative report on erowird, where a high dose lead to a blackout. Is this a common occurrence ? Thanks for the opinions.



The only negative report I have witnessed in person (I read that one you are referring to and that was just bad all around) was someone who was already apprehensive about taking it. Was on a stimulant and opiate withdrawal and took it after using a diss' but they had the full "rock and roll freak out" off less than 125mcg. They still reported a ton of euphoria. 

I stand by the fact that this is a gem on par with LSD-25 but I say the same about one other RC that rivals a classic... so take my opinions with a grain of salt.


----------



## Help?!?!

I think it is. It's got it's own flavor but in all regards for me it covers all the bases a lysergamide should...


----------



## Ziiirp

Many thanks @both

I think I'll give this a try sooner or later as I am not dosing heroically with psychedelics anyways (regarding blackout potential). Usually exactly the medium/classic dose does it for me.


----------



## Ziiirp

Do you guys prefer this over AL-LAD ?


----------



## Hawk-o

Ziiirp said:


> Do you guys prefer this over AL-LAD ?



hell yes. I never got the allure of AL-lad. It's decent. But last on my list with eth- lad and orange sunshine out There.


----------



## Toltec

I agree Al-lad is a bit too dark (spiritually) for me. I do like the mix between Al-Lad and 1p-Lsd, that had me see' n many layers, that were lifting off the surfaces of everything that I was looking at. There is NO comparison to Ald-52 and or Eth-Lad. IMO

 Dose' n 300ug Ald-52 was like, swimming in a pool of kool aid warped in a Life Preserver of euphoria.. imo

I will try this with DMT soon; soon as I become, a bit more knowing of ALD-52 interesting personality.. 

Already mixed it with Nitrous Oxide and found it to be a Launching Pad to the stars then back agin. I can understand how you lost it Hawk-o.. I came close LOL

Can't wait to go swimming again


----------



## eclipse3130

The powder is a yellowish crystalline that re-crystyalizes pretty easily in solution. If you want the powder, its great for storage, better than LSD most likely as is, just don't make a vial until your ready to dose or plop it on some medium, it could hydrolize back into LSD after a while in solution. 

As for effects its all subjective, besides what we do know its an 1/8th the toxicity of LSD, double the anti serotonin effect and less chance of psychotic manic episodes, due to the relaxed mental state/brainwaves it produced in study. 

Personally I found ALD-52 slightly less visual, and slightly less potent(about 90%) that of LSD, the intensity is still present its just much more diverse/ has a loving balanced edge of intensity rather than sheer hyperspeed like intensity.

I think this one can benefit the people who like to dose high especially, you could probably get away with less general discomfort which comes from highe doses, and to reduce the stimulation edge slightly while maintaining all that is good of LSD. 

ALD-52 in the end isn't TOO different, I think its the safest way you can take LSD while reducing the negatives(stimulation, mania) and I think the biggest difference you will notice is it will feel more "comfortable" than anything.


----------



## StMorningGlory

I've really enjoyed the 5-meo-DMT with ALD-52. It feels far less spiritual and far more fun than LSD-25 and DMT (or 5-meo-DMT for that matter). Very.... earth/nature focused. 

I only use AL-LAD when I'm combining it with ALD-52 nowadays. It's such a waste on its own (tolerance) but 125mcg of ALD-52 + 150mcg of AL-LAD with a 15 mg 5-meo-DMT (smoked at peak; about 2 hours after taking the tabs) chaser really sent my mind flying. 

Colors + Philosophy + Body sensations like no other (A little nausea though).


----------



## headfuck123

Going hiking with my old man who only recently got introduced to tripping about 6 months ago. Hes only used cannabis and mushrooms (dosed up to 3g of cubensis without a hitch). Hes a very spiritual person and is using psychs for spiritual/self exploration so he has the right approach. I was just wondering if ALD might be a better option over LSD due to the friendlier nature of the former. 

I understand its against the rules to recommend what drug someone should take but I just cant decide which would be best suited for our camping/hiking trip. It seems he is a natural hard head with mushrooms as he felt he didnt gain much from starting at 1g working up to 3g with multiple week breaks inbetween. I just want to avoid the possibility of a freak out like ive witnessed with people on LSD many times.


----------



## StMorningGlory

headfuck123 said:


> Going hiking with my old man who only recently got introduced to tripping about 6 months ago. Hes only used cannabis and mushrooms (dosed up to 3g of cubensis without a hitch). Hes a very spiritual person and is using psychs for spiritual/self exploration so he has the right approach. I was just wondering if ALD might be a better option over LSD due to the friendlier nature of the former.
> 
> I understand its against the rules to recommend what drug someone should take but I just cant decide which would be best suited for our camping/hiking trip. It seems he is a natural hard head with mushrooms as he felt he didnt gain much from starting at 1g working up to 3g with multiple week breaks inbetween. I just want to avoid the possibility of a freak out like ive witnessed with people on LSD many times.



It's still a lysergamide, so it has the ability to cause the same freak outs. I find it is more what parts of your life you consider problematic that is more likely to cause problems than the drugs themselves.(worried about your future; mushrooms/tryptamines can make it worse. Worried about your past, lysergamides can bring up bad feelings, can't handle the present and mescaline/2c-x shouldn't come into play until you're feeling better) that's all just personal opinion of it though. It's the set and setting factors. If you don't want to deal with his freak out; don't risk it by giving him a drug. I feel that as the person who hold the drug...it's your responsibility to be not only ready for the freak out but able to enjoy the (majority) not freak out trips. That being said, I would pick ald-52 over any other psych, but I have a preference for lysergamides. 

Tl;Dr I would recommend it over LSD-25, but not over something he has already experienced as you will be in an unfamiliar setting.


----------



## Toltec

Whether any given approach is right or wrong is truly relative to the individual having the experience. It could be argued, however, that in many ways there is much to be gained and learned from traditional practices and principles employed when working with these powerful allies and substances. By being mindful of how, where, why, and with whom you choose to partake of these substances, you can prepare yourself to have a much stronger and more full connection with the substance, and that your experience is safe, expansive, healing, or pleasurable, as opposed to scary, unhealthy, or less than satisfying. It must be understood, however, that in many ways experiences with hallucinogens cannot be 100% prescribed or predicted because they are powerful and have their own information and characteristics to impart.

Here are a few considerations to work with if you are thinking about trying a consciousness altering substance for the first time: Or for the experienced.

Respect: Have some respect for the power of the plant or substance you are about to work with in the same way you would might have respect for the power inherent in large bodies of water. The ocean is a very beautiful and captivating environment full of relaxation, pleasure, and life, but it can be extremely mysterious, dangerous, and unpredictable. For these reasons, it requires respect and psychedelics require respect in much the same way. Similar to the ocean, these substances can reveal great depths of ourselves to us that can be exhilarating, enlightening, and yes, very often scary if we are not well prepared. So step one is to have some respect.

Trust Your Gut: The important thing to know about learning to trust your gut instincts is that you first have to be aware of them before you can trust them. If you have a funny feeling about something, it’s for a valid reason, even if your logical mind can’t figure out what that reason is. Trust your intuition. If something feels not right about eating some mushrooms or taking LSD or whatever the substance may be, it is definitely best to wait until you feel in the flow with it.

The other nice thing about learning to trust your gut is that not only will you get in touch with your own wisdom and voice, you will line up with the voice of the plant you are eating (if it is a plant that is, synthetics may be a different story) All plants have consciousness and wisdom to impart and it can help to see it as working with that plant rather than using it. Be open to the consciousness itself of the plant.


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Anybody have any idea how soluable this material might be in 99% isopropyl alcohol?
I've read earlier in this thread that is more difficult to get into regular ethanol (probably vodka) than the other lysergamides and that methanol was the preferable solvent. 
But I was curious if anyone has had any luck with 99% Iso?


----------



## eclipse3130

I would use everclear over iso. It may dissolve better with a higher concentration of water as well, you still may have to shake your vial each time if recrystallization occurs but I doubt it'd be too much different from other acetylindole groups


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Anybody recommend a good recreational dose of ald for something like a festival/concert? Still yet to try the ald


----------



## Hawk-o

Wesley reynolds said:


> Anybody recommend a good recreational dose of ald for something like a festival/concert? Still yet to try the ald



No such thing as recreational doses in my book. I learned a long time ago, it's best to just trip alone under controlled set and setting. And I'm still learning.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Wesley reynolds said:


> Anybody recommend a good recreational dose of ald for something like a festival/concert? Still yet to try the ald


Start at 125 and work your way up especially if you havnt tried this yet.
250 is my sweet spot but that could still cause trouble in festival unless you are veteran tripper or festhead. Set and setting is key on this just like lsd.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Okay the reason I ask is because someone mentioned a report that stated that ald-52 is half as potent as L25. Is this true within any of you guys experience? I'm sure visuals may be a little less intense, as was the case for me with 1p...not much though...but being half as potent, you'd say that 100ug of ald, is about 50ug of l25? That's pretty disappointing, but curious if you guys have have done both at the 100ug range and can really compare the strength of both


----------



## Xorkoth

In my experience that is not true at all... it seems equally potent.  Certainly not any less potent.


----------



## Img_9999

I think the reason someone would say that is probably the grossly underdosed acid that is being advertised as having a higher dosage.


----------



## IamMe90

Img_9999 said:


> I think the reason someone would say that is probably the grossly underdosed acid that is being advertised as having a higher dosage.



But if that was the case, people would be saying the opposite - that ALD-52 was twice as potent as LSD - since they'd be taking  what they thought were higher dosages of LSD to achieve what were actually normal effects.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Think that test was refering to doses in mice. Same test said 1p was 30 percent the potency in mice, and that just can't be true in humans, because I'm high off of just 25 ug of 1p.


----------



## Toltec

I also think ALD-52 is the same potency as LSD-25 too.. 300ug ald-52 dose effects me the same way 300 LSD-25 does.. ALD is just more fun and malleable... But what isant malleable in ones belife system lol


----------



## Bigazznugz

Its close but i give lsd the edge potency wise, stronger visuals crazier thoughts......lsd is the Ferrari while ald-52 is a big ass cadillac nice mellow smoothe ride 
Dont ask me why im comparing lsd to cars ;-)


----------



## Whitefox

Got 100 of these ordered today. Better be as good as y'all say or there will be trouble!


----------



## Wesley reynolds

You think keeping the blotters sort of stacked on top of eachother in storage can cause some doses to absorb from the blotter it's touching, causing disproportionate doses, if that makes sense?


----------



## blistersinthedark

I doubt that would happen, but if you're worried about that, just keep them wrapped in aluminum foil


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I've got about 50 stocked up right now, and I'm beginning to think that won't be enough, soooo... I think it'll be okay Whitefox 8)


----------



## Lysergamind

Pharmokinetics is likely the reason for any perceived differences between LSD, 1P-LSD, and ALD-52. That is to say, even though the latter two molecules seem to be LSD prodrugs (according to D. Nichols, 1P-LSD and ALD-52 are incapable of fitting into the necessary receptors without first being hydrolyzed into LSD), the addition of a propionyl group in the case of 1P-LSD and an acetyl group in the case of ALD-52 affects the molecules' lipid solubility, thus allowing them to cross the blood brain barrier more easily than LSD, changing their accumulation rates in the brain, and causing them to produce slightly different effects -- even though they're ultimately metabolized into LSD before hitting the necessary receptors. 

Heroin (aka diacetylmorphine) is perhaps the most easily recognizable example of the effect an acetyl group-induced change in pharmokinetics can induce: Despite the morphine prodrug heroin quickly metabolizing into morphine once it enters the human body, the increased lipid solubility bestowed upon it by the addition of acetyl groups allows it to cross the blood brain barrier with greater efficiency and accumulate in the brain more quickly than morphine does, thus producing a significantly different effect even though diacetylmorphine ultimately becomes morphine before hitting the necessary receptors. [Codeine (aka 3-methylmorphine) is another example of prodrug pharmokinetics, yet in codeine's case, its molecular baggage decreases potency rather than increases it.]

Attaching propionyl and acetyl groups to molecules to facilitate better and deeper penetration into the brain via increased lipid solubility before they're hydrolyzed into their pharmacologically-active metabolites is not unique to psychoactive drugs, and a quick Google search for the terms "acetyl propionyl prodrug" will yield many examples of such groups being used to change drugs' pharmokinetics. [Check out "Hydrolysis in Drug and Prodrug Metabolism" by Bernard Testa and Joachim M. Mayer (2003) for many great explanations and examples of such.]


----------



## LlewellynDrury

^^This is first class post. I wish you will stay around for a while. Welcom to Bluelight.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Nichols mentions that the prodrug action of 1p is different than the prodrug action of say heroin. Heroin being unique because the acetyl allows it to cross the blood brain barrier much more rapidly, but with 1p, the metabolism actually acts as a extended release effect, according to Nichols. Because if the acetyl or propryl helped it cross the blood brain barrier more readily, wouldn't it be more potent/ faster come up?


----------



## TheHolySprite

My ALD just came in (candian source). Trying 150 ug tonight. Will be back with report!


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Wesley reynolds said:


> Nichols mentions that the prodrug action of 1p is different than the prodrug action of say heroin. Heroin being unique because the acetyl allows it to cross the blood brain barrier much more rapidly, but with 1p, the metabolism actually acts as a extended release effect, according to Nichols. Because if the acetyl or propryl helped it cross the blood brain barrier more readily, wouldn't it be more potent/ faster come up?


Unless you are laying the regular LSD blotters yourself , how could you know how much LSD is on each hit?
This argument keeps coming up in all the lysergamide big and dandy's and I keep making the point that basically everyone is comparing a known amount of 1p or ALD 52 and an unknown ammount of LSD so there is no real scientific comparison happening here. 
Who here can actually say for certainty that 100ug of ALD 52 or 1P is less potent than 100ug of LSD???
Pretty much nobody because your just comparing known ammount on blotters vs unknown amounts on blotters :/
Maybe ALD52 and 1p are equally potent, more potent or less potent???
Until controlled human trials are performed who knows???
It's all just speculation.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

DN vendor sourced l25 blotter can be confirmed doses. I'm not going to mention specific source but you can guarantee blotters are doses accurately at 99> potency. It's been consistently noted by many people that 1p comparable dose of L has lighter visuals and longer come up. But I agree, we need more scientific research


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Wesley reynolds said:


> DN vendor sourced l25 blotter can be confirmed doses. I'm not going to mention specific source but you can guarantee blotters are doses accurately at 99> potency. It's been consistently noted by many people that 1p comparable dose of L has lighter visuals and longer come up. But I agree, we need more scientific research


How exactly are the dosages confirmed?


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Lab testing. Same way rc blotters are measured. Not all vendors of course are selling doses as advertised, but reputables are going to make sure to keep their rep up. #GG


----------



## consumer

Ballz_Trippington said:


> How exactly are the dosages confirmed?


My Sacred Geometry tabs layed with 150ug Swiss Bliss 98.5% pure acid were tested by Energy Control at 148ug of 98.7 % pure acid. Pretty fucking close to advertised strength and slightly higher purity. Do you research on the vendors. The best acid you can imagine is available out there atm


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

consumer said:


> My Sacred Geometry tabs layed with 150ug Swiss Bliss 98.5% pure acid were tested by Energy Control at 148ug of 98.7 % pure acid. Pretty fucking close to advertised strength and slightly higher purity. Do you research on the vendors. The best acid you can imagine is available out there atm


Since when has energy control ever checked for dosage???
They check for purity as far as I'm aware they do not tell you how much is on the blotter you send in. 
I am sure that there are reputable dealers on the dark net but how is dosage ever verifiable??? 
Even from non dark net vendors there is no way to no for sure. The only difference is that dark net dealers have less reason to be honest due to the fact that they are on the dark net. 
Dark Net customer ratings aside, if a dealer has reasonably "strong" acid at 80ug, what incentive is there to lay them at 100ug??? Especially since no one would ever know and pow 20% extra profit. 
Like I said, I'm sure there are honest dark net vendors out there but there's are basically just acid dealers with an internet connection and I've known too many acid dealers in my day to not question the ethics involved.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Gc/ms testing man. A lot of people do it and post results online for vendor reviews. Vendors know this and make it a point to make sure they're accurate to avoid bad rep. Also, if they were laying weaker tabs, then that would just mean ald-52 and 1p are even weaker, even accurately dosed at 100ug, because most people report Them being slightly weaker dose per dose to lsd25


----------



## eclipse3130

Most the heads in here are pretty well informed & experienced users, and some of us lay our own sheets/vials because we like to know exact dosages. As for the 1P/ALD/LSD difference Lysergamind is on the right track with at least in ALD's case it's active in its own right(bbb) before hydrolisis to LSD in the brain, I am not sure for 1P as it has proven to have other enyzymatic metabolism issues in some people.  The differences are not entirely subjective, proven through studies/testings as well and what we have seen recently alone.


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

I greatly appreciate everyone's input and I stand corrected!


----------



## farebi

Received a sheet of ALD-52 pretty excited after reading some reports on the compound, will give it a run in some days and report back.


----------



## Triphunter

Had an amazing night last night, 25mg 4 aco Dmt followed by 125ug ald-52 2 hours in. Really made for a smooth trip.


----------



## TheBlackPirate

Wesley reynolds said:


> DN vendor sourced l25 blotter can be confirmed doses.



You mean 25I-NBOMe. No, thanks, I prefer LSD. LSD is safer.


----------



## spacejunk

Possibly means lsd-25?


----------



## IamMe90

TheBlackPirate said:


> You mean 25I-NBOMe. No, thanks, I prefer LSD. LSD is safer.



In your apparent attempt to vilify every drug under the sun that isn't LSD or mushrooms, it appears you've forgotten how to read. That'd be LSD-25, buddy. Which you'd realize if you actually read the discussion going on, since 25i-NBOMe isn't commonly sold on the dark net, and since the whole discussion was about whether one can ascertain the potency of LSD sold on the dark net accurately.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Sorry, I thought l25 was an understood abbreviation within this thread refering to lsd-25. I did not mean 25i, although, you can find that accurately dosed and pure on the DN as well, but that's off topic


----------



## BlueMerlin

It is, probably he mistook the L for an i because you didn't use caps.


----------



## consumer

Ballz_Trippington said:


> Since when has energy control ever checked for dosage???
> They check for purity as far as I'm aware they do not tell you how much is on the blotter you send in.
> I am sure that there are reputable dealers on the dark net but how is dosage ever verifiable???
> Even from non dark net vendors there is no way to no for sure. The only difference is that dark net dealers have less reason to be honest due to the fact that they are on the dark net.
> Dark Net customer ratings aside, if a dealer has reasonably "strong" acid at 80ug, what incentive is there to lay them at 100ug??? Especially since no one would ever know and pow 20% extra profit.
> Like I said, I'm sure there are honest dark net vendors out there but there's are basically just acid dealers with an internet connection and I've known too many acid dealers in my day to not question the ethics involved.



Mate Energy Control lab check dosage. A simple google would show you that..


----------



## Help?!?!

He might be thinking of Ecstasy Data which only identifies what chemical it is/its purity.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Probably.

Guys, please keep to the topic of ALD-52, and not arguments. This thread has been having recurring issues with this!

I took 125ug of this two weeks ago with two friends, and I found it to be subjectively stronger than my average acid tabs. I'm pretty sold on the ALD, save for the fact that I almost feel bummed at the end of the trip... it's not quite the same as LSD in the comedown, and that's it. Barely perceptible, but there none the less. Can't put my finger on why... maybe it's just me, and not the ALD-52, but who knows. Further trials and comparisons will have to be made, maybe it was just a fluke both times I've tried this.

I plan to trip a tab of my plain ol' LSD this upcoming weekend, so following that trip I'll try to draw further conclusions.


----------



## sean107

240sxLover do you mean you get some type of comedown/crash from ALD-52 that's worse than however you feel at the end of an LSD trip? Or do you just mean the ending of the trip is different than LSD somehow? I always have a crunchy, drained feeling 13 hours after anymore than 100ug of LSD and can't ever sleep until like 18 hours after dropping. Even with sedatives. So I'm hoping ALD-52 wont have such long, drawn out residual stimulation like I get from LSD. AL-LAD at 150ug didn't but was also quite underwhelming at that dose, ETH-LAD always would have me unable to sleep for like 18 hours after dosing but didn't leave me feeling drained/fried like LSD can after so it was better. However ETH-LAD wasn't really great for microdosing which is my primary reason for taking lysergamides, so fingers crossed that ALD-52 hits all the right spots for me.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I mean that in the comedown and following days of an ALD-52 trip, I feel just generally bummed; however, my LSD comedowns are somehow more significant and enjoyable and I have a renewed optimism for a week or two afterwards.

I find the two to be similar in comedown/sleeplessness duration though. LSD seems a tad rougher, but in a somehow more meaningful manner. YMMV.


----------



## sean107

Ahh I gotcha. Yeah unless I'm taking a microdose of LSD I generally don't get much of an afterglow, I just feel kinda groggy and out of it. 4-sub tryptamines generally are the only psychedelics that leave me feeling refreshed/reset.

Well.... LSA from morning glory seeds has before but I haven't taken them in at least 2 years.


----------



## eclipse3130

Personally I found with ALD-52 it is a bit easier to fall asleep on usually at the 9 or 10 hour mark vs the 12 hr mark with LSD for me at 100ug. It is generally a less "stimulated" feeling which can be very apparent on the tail ends of some LSD trips, I thought the stimulation with ALD was less in the mind and more so fully bodied, but still stimulation none the less. 

Also, ALD-52 was the first LSD I was to notice an apparent positive afterglow effect the following days of trips rather than a burnt out drained feeling, I also found this apparent in its microdosing properties, in the end this is my short subjective experience, ALD is my favorite lysergamide, that's saying something.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

So I know a lot of people online have mentioned that 1p at 100ug is lacking in visuals compared to 100ug or Lsd25. Would you say that same for ald52? are the visuals any less weak at a comparable dose to lsd25?


----------



## StMorningGlory

I find it to be visual, but they are different visuals. The "acid screen" doesn't appear as obvious and it's more like patterning. In my experience.


----------



## Bigazznugz

yes i find it a little les visual than straight Lsd-25 (that's lsd for the morons out there) but that doesnt mean it lacks visuals they are different. i find it to have less of the kelidoscope vision i get off lsd. Lots of trails, tracers, more of the melting visuals. there is some patterning during the peak but just not quite as good as lsd. other than that this beats lsd for duration, the trip is much more euphoric than lsd. very warm almost a opiate like body high and no fried feeling the day after. The other aspects it has to offer will beat any visual you could imagine. the cleanest feeling lysergamine i have ever had. No G.I discomfort at all. This stuff is tits


----------



## TheBlackPirate

Bigazznugz said:


> yes i find it a little les visual than straight L25.



Better call LSD LSD. The less experienced people could easily confuse 25I with L25. If they did and took 10 doses of 25I things could go a bad way.


----------



## Bitchniggaz

Im getting 50hits of confirmed 100ug ald52 next week.

I guess i will need at least 2 of them to get some decent effects?

For lsd im pretty comfortable around 2-300ug.
At higher doses i usually stay at home or Othervice isolated from normal people.

But this seems to be more easy going and recreational then L or am i off?


----------



## BlueMerlin

I get very decent effects from only one, but I think it's mentioned here before, lots of people are surprised once they take a blotter with actually 150ug of LSD for example, while taking underdosed blotters before, perhaps not the case with you, but maybe you can just start with 1 blotter and see what that gives, and redose after a few hours to test the waters?

Mine are 125ug and I find them very strong.


----------



## Bitchniggaz

BlueMerlin said:


> I get very decent effects from only one, but I think it's mentioned here before, lots of people are surprised once they take a blotter with actually 150ug of LSD for example, while taking underdosed blotters before, perhaps not the case with you, but maybe you can just start with 1 blotter and see what that gives, and redose after a few hours to test the waters?
> 
> Mine are 125ug and I find them very strong.




Yeah im aware that lsd is chronicly underdosed.
However ive had a few hits where i actually was close enough to the source to get a good estimate.

The Dalai lamas for example tested at around 200ug.
However most sellers claimed them to be +300ug.
I know that even 150ug of lsd can be quite intense.

I dont get many chances to trip nowadays so id rather get slightly overwhelmed then the opposite.


----------



## BlueMerlin

Yeah, I feel you.

200ug shouldn't be too hard to control, especially when you're comfortable with 300ug.

When I tried eth-lad first I kept redosing to 300ug, and that worked fine for me (too well actually), but eth-lad is different in the come up, I should've been more patient 'cause it kicked my ass.

But yeah, you could try 2, or take one and redose, that's entirely up to you, but I feel it's potent stuff.


----------



## stanleyK

I ordered 5 tabs 100µg to see the temperature. 
I'm generally fine with 2 streets tabs. Below 3 tabs 1p I'm not happy.
I really avoid subpar experiences, being a waste of times with mainly body loads for me. Worse thans sex without orgasm ;-)
So I think I'd start with 2 ald 100µg. Redose isn't' exactly the same for me.


----------



## Tonsofice

Has anyone combined ald with 1p?


----------



## stanleyK

Tonsofice said:


> Has anyone combined ald with 1p?


Kind of brothaflip ;-)
Now if ald is superior to 1p and is easily available why would you mix them.


----------



## omerobert

Tonsofice said:


> Has anyone combined ald with 1p?



I think I wouldn't be able to differentiate between them in a blind test, let alone combine them. There are more interesting combinations to be explored IMO.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I mixed ALD-25 and 1P-LSD last night at 125mics and 100 mics taken about 30 minutes apart

It was a pretty damned good ride....i can't say I found any synergy In doing it

But honestly I have been eating the ALD every other weekend for awhile I think it's my 4-5 dance with her in the past few months so I really need to lay off to really have any real ideas on these things


----------



## Wesley reynolds

How does al-lad synergize with ald-52? Is there any synergy? Or does it just make it stronger.


----------



## Hodor

stanleyK said:


> Kind of brothaflip ;-)



I'd call it a "Homo-flip"
.
.
...because 1P-LSD and ALD-52 ("1Acetyl-LSD") are homologues, you know.

(To any gay users: I hope you'll forgive me for using the h-word)


----------



## StMorningGlory

I enjoyed combining it with 1P and regular LSD.  I found it to be the same as just taking a large amount of any combo of lysergamides.

AL-LAD combined with it on the other hand has greatly increased euphoria and more "interesting" visuals. 

So far I've replaced taking LSD and Ketamine (one of my favorite combos) to ALD-52 and Eticyclidone. I actually have a preference for the second combo, considerably so. This is also possibly why I enjoy it so much. The lack of gastro-effects is a huge plus. (which in lsd are minimal but on ALD-52 there is zero negative and I actually get munchies)


----------



## Wesley reynolds

What would you say is good synergetic dose of al-lad with ald-52, that won't make it so incredibly strong. Like 100ug of ald-52 with 150 al-lad, you think that's about the equivalent of 200ug ald-52/lsd in intensity, as far as headspace

Also has anyone tested this with marquis, ehlrich, etc and not get a reaction? I haven't tested mine yet, but hear that's an issue with 1p and wondering if it's the same for ald


----------



## Bigazznugz

Wesley reynolds said:


> What would you say is good synergetic dose of al-lad with ald-52, that won't make it so incredibly strong. Like 100ug of ald-52 with 150 al-lad, you think that's about the equivalent of 200ug ald-52/lsd in intensity, as far as headspace
> 
> Also has anyone tested this with marquis, ehlrich, etc and not get a reaction? I haven't tested mine yet, but hear that's an issue with 1p and wondering if it's the same for ald


No idea about the Ehrlich regent test. Go buy one and find out. I just hope your intentions are not to pass off those W.O.W blotters as lsd. I would imagine you will get a reaction of some kind depending on how fresh your regents are. 1p will react but just barley. Wether this will go straight purp like ETH LAD , AL LAD or LSD is still not public knowledge yet. Be a pioneer let us know! 
Much love,
Nugz


----------



## Lysergamind

ALD-52 (100μg) after 15 minutes in Ehrlich reagent test at ~90°F (reactions at room temperature are delayed and weaker).








Ehrlich reagent tests could theoretically be utilized to differentiate between LSD (which -- according to Bunk Police, et al. -- reacts strongly and immediately) and both ALD-52 and 1P-LSD (which both react slowly), but probably not between LSD and AL-LAD as the latter reacts as quickly and strongly as the former.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44x4T58arvA


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Fixed!


----------



## eclipse3130

Ethyl LSD also reacts instantly if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Lysergamind

Though I haven't yet had the opportunity to test ETH-LAD, a look at its uncomplicated indole structure (like LSD's and AL-LAD's) would cause one to expect an immediate reaction in an Ehrlich test.  









As a comparison, 1P-LSD's more complicated indole structure and ALD-52's slightly less complicated indole structure seem to give an Ehrlich test more work to do as a degree of hydrolysis has to first occur in order to allow the reagent to react with the indole. 






Thus, the increase in time to reaction relative to that of LSD and AL-LAD (and presumably ETH-LAD), and the decrease in time to reaction observed when 1P-LSD and ALD-52 are tested in a warmer environment (heat increases hydrolysis rates as the molecules bump into each other more).

Note: At least in the tests' acidic in vitro conditions, 1P-LSD's propionyl seemed to cleave less efficiently than did ALD-52's acetyl (as indicated by 1P-LSD's significantly slower and weaker reaction in the Ehrlich test relative to that of ALD-52). Still, much more testing is needed to confirm this observation and to document the rate at which each material hydrolyzes under varying environmental conditions.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Lysergamind said:


> Though I haven't yet had the opportunity to test ETH-LAD, a look at its uncomplicated indole structure (like LSD's and AL-LAD's) would cause one to expect an immediate reaction in an Ehrlich test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a comparison, 1P-LSD's more complicated indole structure and ALD-52's slightly less complicated indole structure seem to give an Ehrlich test more work to do as a degree of hydrolysis has to first occur in order to allow the reagent to react with the indole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, the increase in time to reaction relative to that of LSD and AL-LAD (and presumably ETH-LAD), and the decrease in time to reaction observed when 1P-LSD and ALD-52 are tested in a warmer environment (heat increases hydrolysis rates as the molecules bump into each other more).
> 
> Note: At least in the tests' acidic in vitro conditions, 1P-LSD's propionyl seemed to cleave less efficiently than did ALD-52's acetyl (as indicated by 1P-LSD's significantly slower and weaker reaction in the Ehrlich test relative to that of ALD-52). Still, much more testing is needed to confirm this observation and to document the rate at which each material hydrolyzes under varying environmental conditions.


Wow lysergimind you sure your not the chemist making this stuff? ROFL  It seems you know ALOT about lsd and other lysergamines more so than just about anyone I have seen on BL.
If I ever met the dude who commissioned this syth I would be in utter awe.


----------



## Boognish

I didn't get any reaction with ald-52 wow's & erlichs reagent. Maybe I'll try again.
Also can anybody point me in the right direction to upload images of reagent test? Thanks


----------



## Bigazznugz

Boognish said:


> I didn't get any reaction with ald-52 wow's & erlichs reagent. Maybe I'll try again.
> Also can anybody point me in the right direction to upload images of reagent test? Thanks


Check out the testing grounds thread.  Just load a image on imajur and hit the little picture button on top paste the link.
Yes I saw a bunk police video on ald-52 and regents and I saw no reaction either 
Here is the video. What is Wierd is the use blotters on every other lysergamines they test. I'm guessing there is powder in there?
[video]https://youtu.be/lN3b2lDJJdo[/video]


----------



## headfuck123

Thats odd as apparently the ald-52 xtal was yellow in colour unlike the stuff in that video. I have test kits and will test some of a blotter later today and post my results.


----------



## Whitefox

Got round to trying this last night. Snipped off a slither from a 125 mic tab in an attempt to make it 100, but I guess is was probably closer to 110.
Anyway, everyone was correct: this stuff is fantastic. I felt like I'd reacquainted myself with an old friend after almost 25 years!
There us nothing quite like the visuals you get from LSD (or indeed this close brother) combined with the body high; an utterly sensuous experience. At various points I was simply lying on my bed rolling around in ecstasy as every part of my body tingled with joy.
Some thought loops going on, but nothing that I couldn't handle and I  was able to simply lie back, enjoy the visuals and the ride and meditate.
Following the recent act of suicide in UK politics and the ensuing chaos I've been working towards getting more involved in politics, and this trip has really focused me. I've bought some domain names and enlisted the help of several experts and am working towards getting a website up and running. The trip really fired my creativity as I will need to write some op-ed pieces and I couldn't stop coming up with fantastic metaphors.

Anyway, very glad I picked up 100 of these; still 99.1 left to go...


----------



## Xorkoth

I took 125ug of this for a String Cheese show I went to last weekend, on top of a small amount of 3-MeO-PCP (enough to get a glow and a faint amount of dissociation).  In all honesty it was almost the strongest I've ever tripped on LSD or its like.  The trip was full of content and beautiful.  I felt my awareness expanded outward and touching upon so many layers.  The trip began with some anxiety because of the crowds and police presence outside the venue, and through the music and introspection, it ended up in the most peaceful, warm, connected state.  The trip suffused every aspect of my perception and awareness.  At one point we (my two great friends who I went with and I) smoked a bowl with these guys sitting behind us, and I tasted the distinctive taste of DMT in the resin of the bowl.  After a good 6 or 7 hits, I started to feel a very low-level DMT glow on top of the ALD-52 and then the second set started.  The place they went into with it literally brought me to tears, it was a huge cathartic moment of absolute euphoria.

Simply amazing.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Xorkoth said:


> I took 125ug of this for a String Cheese show I went to last weekend, on top of a small amount of 3-MeO-PCP (enough to get a glow and a faint amount of dissociation).  In all honesty it was almost the strongest I've ever tripped on LSD or its like.  The trip was full of content and beautiful.  I felt my awareness expanded outward and touching upon so many layers.  The trip began with some anxiety because of the crowds and police presence outside the venue, and through the music and introspection, it ended up in the most peaceful, warm, connected state.  The trip suffused every aspect of my perception and awareness.  At one point we (my two great friends who I went with and I) smoked a bowl with these guys sitting behind us, and I tasted the distinctive taste of DMT in the resin of the bowl.  After a good 6 or 7 hits, I started to feel a very low-level DMT glow on top of the ALD-52 and then the second set started.  The place they went into with it literally brought me to tears, it was a huge cathartic moment of absolute euphoria.
> 
> Simply amazing.


ROFL. I'm going to the new all good music festival now called (merryland music fest)kick off party that Papadosio is playing. I was thinking about maybe going to see cheese the next day. I know they smashed Asheville , just wondering if I should actually go see them. Not very many g.a tickets have been sold and they are playing 2 sets. Plus lotus , TAUK, and E.L.M just to name a few.


----------



## stanleyK

Xorkoth said:


> I took 125ug of this for a String Cheese show I went to last weekend, on top of a small amount of 3-MeO-PCP (enough to get a glow and a faint amount of dissociation).  In all honesty it was almost the strongest I've ever tripped on LSD or its like.  The trip was full of content and beautiful.  I felt my awareness expanded outward and touching upon so many layers.  The trip began with some anxiety because of the crowds and police presence outside the venue, and through the music and introspection, it ended up in the most peaceful, warm, connected state.  The trip suffused every aspect of my perception and awareness.  At one point we (my two great friends who I went with and I) smoked a bowl with these guys sitting behind us, and I tasted the distinctive taste of DMT in the resin of the bowl.  After a good 6 or 7 hits, I started to feel a very low-level DMT glow on top of the ALD-52 and then the second set started.  The place they went into with it literally brought me to tears, it was a huge cathartic moment of absolute euphoria.
> 
> Simply amazing.


Nice 
How would you compare ald with eth-lad?


----------



## Bigazznugz

Two completely different animals. Ald-52 basically is just like really clean lsd just a bit less potent. ETH LAD is supposedly a little stronger less headspace or headfuck,  bigger but different visuals and the bodyload and nausea on ETH LAD sucks for me IMHO. Ald-52 is much more rewarding and lasts about 2 - 4 hours longer.


----------



## eclipse3130

1P and ALD are essentially both prodrugs of LSD so they will generally have the same experience, slightly altered from how the body metabolizes and absorbs it. 

ETH and AL are both different experiences, ETH-LAD is 40% stronger by weight, 150ug is easily as potent as 200ug of L, if not a little more. Has 2 peaks, and comes up fast, can produce nausea in some, visuals are different, more blurred, bordered, 3D, lots of blues.  Potential for heavy introspection, more so than LSD, I personally have an alternate feeling in my mind on it, instead of a good sensation that L usually brings my head usually feels a little hot inside, like my braincells are heating up, instead of the stimulizing euphoria of LSD, but nothing too bad. Had muscle tremors for a brief moment in legs as well, experience is very "dimensional" is my best way of describing it. No long lasting stimulation either


----------



## Xorkoth

Bigazznugz said:


> ROFL. I'm going to the new all good music festival now called (merryland music fest)kick off party that Papadosio is playing. I was thinking about maybe going to see cheese the next day. I know they smashed Asheville , just wondering if I should actually go see them. Not very many g.a tickets have been sold and they are playing 2 sets. Plus lotus , TAUK, and E.L.M just to name a few.



I've seen papadosio a few times and I would say String Cheese is certainly a much more powerful experience (though Papadosio is also great and I love them).  If you get a chance, do it, I can't imagine you'll regret it.  One of the best 2 sets of music I've ever seen, and I'm a musician who's seen a whole lot of music.


----------



## lysergamide

headfuck123 said:


> Thats odd as apparently the ald-52 xtal was yellow in colour unlike the stuff in that video. I have test kits and will test some of a blotter later today and post my results.



Yellow? Does not sound good if the color is to compare to other crystal lysergamides. Grey/White is the aim. Anyone worked with the ald-52 xtal?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I don't think the color is a big deal.


----------



## farebi

What an amazing drug! ALD-52! 

Last night finally for the first time i took 2 tabs of 125ug ALD-52 which I had recently acquired, i prepared myself for the trip yet went into it expecting nothing, there was Anxiety since the setting was not ideal for psychedelic journey, But damn what an amazing and healing experience it turned out to be, this compound has therapeutic properties.it was deep on 250ug as i was able to dwell in my mind and sort some shit out. The visuals are nothing like LSD more like Neon imagery and spirals. But Visuals doesn't define a substance for me it was the lightness of the compound immense euphoria. It did everything a good clean L can do but at the same time didn't felt like frying.. More test to follow but I can see this becoming my favourite.


----------



## Bigazznugz

lysergamide said:


> Yellow? Does not sound good if the color is to compare to other crystal lysergamides. Grey/White is the aim. Anyone worked with the ald-52 xtal?



Color has nothing to do with the purity of this compound. I do rember the second batch i think came out white but they only seem to have made a small amout of it,or another vendor picked it all up.

 I say that because i get my 125ug blotters from the source and they all have had some light yellow oxidation lines on them. How ever the 100ug W.O.W have no oxidation line i can see or any yellow color.  
  You have to remember the very first batch of ETH-LAD came out JET BLACK and nobody complained. Same thing goes with al lad DARK GREY. As far as i know the only lysergamine that has came out white is 1p-lsd, and that well just sucks imho. The ald52 crystal is very good and extreamly pure.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Is the vendor who was selling the 125s still pushin em?


----------



## Bigazznugz

Wesley reynolds said:


> Is the vendor who was selling the 125s still pushin em?


Sorry I can't answer that question, it is to close to sourcing. Which is not allowed here.
I have no idea why whoever it is would stop selling them as popular as it has become.


----------



## eclipse3130

I feel with ALD52 from my trials it truly peaks at the 3 hour mark for me, instead of 2 with L25, it could be because of how the body metabolizes the Acetyl group and/or its activity in the bbb. 

"ALD-52 was as active psychologically 
as LSD but produced minimal EEG changes. This could be due to the 
slow release of LSD from its acetyl derivative by hydrolysis in the body."

Cited from The Hallucinogens by Hoffer and Osmond

Can attest it's not like LSD, but better. Less harsh on the body, mind, and all, no burnout feeling, next day usually has an afterglow, no manic thinking, calm collected streams of thoughts, immaculate euphoric body high, not as visual, but if you're a true psychonaut you'd understand visuals are less than 1% of what a trip means, at least in my case it's all about how I feel and what I learn.

Best stuff around, lucky and blessed. Stock up.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I think it's less visual than acid to a degree, as well as less... Intense I guess? I tripped some LSD a week ago and I found it to be a much more profound experience, while my ALD-52 trips are simply more giggly and for fun.


----------



## dipztripz

techno


----------



## Wesley reynolds

_*snip* no sourcing_

I finally was able to try my 100ugs. Took one and it blew me away.  Very smooth energy and a brilliant headspace. Beautiful experience, and look forward to many more .   And now I'm super eager to stock up Lol


----------



## farebi

240sxLover said:


> I think it's less visual than acid to a degree, as well as less... Intense I guess? I tripped some LSD a week ago and I found it to be a much more profound experience, while my ALD-52 trips are simply more giggly and for fun.



Visuals are less intense no doubt and are very different, yes it feels less taxing both mentally and physically with Acid you're always on the edge but with ALD-52 it was all smiles. But the great thing about this substance is the option of mindfuck is always there if you want you can jump into the depths of your mind at any time and come back clear as water and my mind felt less stimulated as it happens with LSD on the comedown you always struggle for sleep with thoughts racing. ALD-52 had none of it, but yes sleep was possible after 10 hours.


----------



## Bitchniggaz

Did 200ug of this with a friend on the same dose.
We went to the woods with a few beers, weed and a bit of K.

We had a very profound and intense day of tripping.
I actually got a little to messed up when we did some K and smoked the weed.
Got into a very scary dellusional state for just a few seconds.

After that it was all smooth sailing though.

Very good material that easily rivals lsd but with a different flawour.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I mean, I don't find sleeplessness an issue with LSD, I always time it so I can afford to stay awake as long as necessary. I also have beer for the comedown usually, which makes achieving sleep much easier. With ALD-52, the experience is indeed very similar to acid, but like I said, lacking the same I guess 'forced' profundity of LSD itself. My guess being that the body needing to hydrolize the acetyl attachment first meaning that not as much hits you as fast. With acid I have a much harder time letting go, but once I do, I feel relieved and amazing. With ALD-52 it almost seems too easy to let go, and thus I find it less intense and less capable of producing an experience that facilitates change. The come-up is much less intense for me. Don't get me wrong, I've loved ALD-52 so far, but it's hardly the same experience if you know the subtleties of both substances.


----------



## Bigazznugz

For what it's worth i have let some older more expierence trippers try the latest batch of the 125s  totally blew his head off! I was very surprised because the first time he had it he liked it but not this much. 
 Both were very , very surprised on the size of the blotters. They said they are friggin huge! They are fellow phish heads from when phish first starting playing.  Both said they have never seen such big blotters. Usually lsd blotters can be tiny thus I guess that's why they are  dosed below 100ugs so often. 
All I know is this stuff is the tits guys, I said it since the 2nd page in this thread.
And this latest batch is possibly a little better than the last ;-) 
Its Time for me to stock up even more I'm not missing this train.
 Amazing times we are in,  let's spread this love, Because it's  dark times in the USA ATM. We all need a little love


----------



## Xorkoth

^^The size of the blotter has no bearing on the strength of blotters, you could fit far more than 100ug onto even the tiniest blotter square.  It's just about how it's laid.  Either way I agree that this ALD-52 is strong and beautiful.   I think that especially on the street, finding blotter that is actually above or even at 100ug is much rarer than people think.  Dealers are always hyping up the dosages, and unless you send it off for testing you have no way of knowing if they're telling the truth or even know themselves how strong their blotter is.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Thanks xorkoth Yea i know that size has no difference i have seen super small tabs that were great. But thanks you got to the core of my statment that it is indeed very hard to find LSD above 100ugs. I mean its all about profit and lsd and most other self regulating drugs isnt a huge money maker compared to other addictive drugs. So i would see why they are always a little weak, so you buy more! Lol. 
Now if you seached the dnms im sure could probably find blots or geltabs above 100ugs. But i dont have time for that and well, its illegal. 
Lastly can blotters even be tested for how much product is on it? I dont think E.C or Ecstasy data will test amounts i dont even know if its even possible.


----------



## MSK

Bigazznugz said:


> Thanks xorkoth Yea i know that size has no difference i have seen super small tabs that were great. But thanks you got to the core of my statment that it is indeed very hard to find LSD above 100ugs. I mean its all about profit and lsd and most other self regulating drugs isnt a huge money maker compared to other addictive drugs. So i would see why they are always a little weak, so you buy more! Lol.
> Now if you seached the dnms im sure could probably find blots or geltabs above 100ugs. But i dont have time for that and well, its illegal.
> Lastly can blotters even be tested for how much product is on it? I dont think E.C or Ecstasy data will test amounts i dont even know if its even possible.



I am pretty sure Energy Control can quantify LSD. For the novel compounds, though, they will only confirm you what substance the blotters have got...


----------



## Bitchniggaz

I think the states really needs these legal analogs since the lsd market seems very sketchy over there.
Here in the EU we seem to have a better stable supply of good quality sauce.


----------



## Xorkoth

Just depends who you know.  Plenty of good LSD here.


----------



## Hodor

Bigazznugz said:


> For what it's worth i have let some older more expierence trippers try the latest batch of the 125s  totally blew his head off! I was very surprised because the first time he had it he liked it but not this much.
> Both were very , very surprised on the size of the blotters. They said they are friggin huge! They are fellow phish heads from when phish first starting playing.  Both said they have never seen such big blotters. Usually lsd blotters can be tiny thus I guess that's why they are  dosed below 100ugs so often.



People have been successfully passing off blotter squares containing 500-1,000µg of 25I as LSD, so I doubt you'd have trouble getting 100 µg of LSD to fit on a normal-sized blotter.


----------



## Toltec

Um.. you can put 2mg on a 1/4 inch (Small)  Blotters... Like Doc etc... and you'd know it, if it, was something other than LSD... Very bitter tasting...


----------



## Bigazznugz

Yes hodor it apparently obvious you can put 100ugs on a tab. Lol


----------



## stanleyK

Back on topic guys.

I'm a rather hard head but this stuff is pretty serious 

I took 2 tabs of 100µ (ald52) and it was the better experience I had with any drug..
I trip 2/3 times a year and I'm 50, so I'm kind of experienced with the subject.
Smooth, voluptuous and powerful.
I'd say I died several times... but with joy and happiness


----------



## eclipse3130

Just dosed 125ug again this weekend, was accompanied by a very high monk and completely ascended into my truest self form, no anxiety on the come up at all, no odd body load, easy sleep, very calm and nice trip like usual. I believe the Acetyl group makes it so it's slowly hydrolyzed in the body, producing a smoother experience, comparing to LSD-25 less mania in the mind, less chaos in general all while maintaining the same intensity, very clear collected thinking, not manic like LSD-25.


----------



## stanleyK

Yep this one is a winner. Better than lsd for me.
I don't know if it's the slow release of the hydrolyse, different location where the substance is transported or if the ald as an effect on his own but it's clearly different.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

So I tried one tab the other day

I've been doing 250 mcg every 2-4 weeks for like 5 times in the past few months

125 mcg really is all one needs to have a full fledged trip....I honesty feel like I've been wasting a beautiful drug by eating 2 tabs 

I will prolly only eat one tab from now on


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah I am used to taking a lot of LSD because I have always seemed to have a high natural tolerance (which has been going down as I've had more successful trips on it).  The first time I took ALD-52 I took 2 blotters at a festival and it was a little too strong... everything was too intense, I was meeting people and felt awkward and unable to socialize, I ended up having a pretty stressful time for a number of hours.  Even the 1 hit I took recently was very strong, but at pretty much the perfect level.


----------



## stanleyK

it was 125 or 100µ?
With two of 100ù I was devastated but being in a private place I was still able to handle it.


----------



## Xorkoth

It was the 125ug blotters.

I wasn't devastated from 250ug, I kept myself together, it was just a bit too much.  I had just as powerful a trip at 125ug, but it was easier to handle.  And actually, because of that, I had a more powerful and meaningful trip on the lower dose.  I took both at a public live music setting, by the way.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I've done 375, and honestly there wasn't a whole lot of difference between it and 250


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I found 250 amazing, but I was in a beautiful place at a beautiful time of year, and surrounded by friends. I had ana amazing time. Thought there were a few conspiracies that didn't actually exist though hahah.


----------



## Triphunter

Tested this to 187.5ug (1.5 tab) and had some of the best trips ever. Not as manic as pure LSD but it's still very very good. Clean with a slower come up and less anxiety.
Stock up if you can!!!!


----------



## eclipse3130

I'm curious as to which would be the counter argument(ALD-52) having its own individual activity and subjective difference in effects comparing to that of LSD-25 and 1P-LSD and all acelayted prodrugs for that matter - why would one argue such acetification process does not result in a new drug having its own individual set of effects and activity apart from their parent compounds and/or as well as providing higher bioavailability and permeability through the BBB producing a subjective difference in effects.

What would it mean if one was able to IV inject, and have it be active instantaneously before ever reaching any form of metabolism? To me it points towards it having its own activity as well as being more potent/prolonged duration as we see with other acelayted drugs such as Aspirin, Heroin and especially the unique difference of effects in 4-Aco-DMT to 4-HO-DMT. - It could only mean the acetic acid aids in the permeability of hydrolysis in the body and crossing the BBB, as well as having its own individual activity, different from the parent compound and the test studies done on ALD-52 one could only assume this to be true correlating with difference in subjective effects one can experience.

(in my case) it would only seem logical as to why this prodrug produces less anxiety and a reduced come down duration comparatively to LSD-25 as it could very well have higher bioavailability - providing a quicker, "even" rate of absorption in the body. In easier to understand terms basically it starts working quicker, as it is both readily absorbed at a more proficient rate of transfer through hydrolysis in the body and permeability of the BBB.

It could very well mean that also on top of all this, ALD-52 most likely has its own activity - which would further a subjective difference in effects 

Until more research is done, that is my standing theory on all acelayted prodrugs

edit: one could guess that the acetylation process works by increasing absorbability and bioavailability of said drug the same way the more commonly known lemon tek method works with Mushrooms(the most simplest form of acetification; it would only make sense)


----------



## Bigazznugz

Well im stocked up.  got a whole page to chew on for the rest of my life.  I wonder what will last longer the shelf life or my life rofl. Hopefully i can pass this down to the next generation. ;-)


----------



## stanleyK

I can confirm that ald is really potent and have different effect.

I would say 2 tabs of 100ug was equivalent of 3 street tabs and probably equivalent to 4 1p. But I think metabolism plays a bigger role with 1p making it less consistent.
However those three brothers have a different subjective effect on me.
I wouldn't say it's applle/orange but rather different kind of apples where lsd is green and acid while ald is bigger, red and sweet.


----------



## lookingtogetback

Hello there fellow mindbenders!  

Been lurking for awhile enjoying your posts. I am a psychedelic user for over 20 years although there have been periods of years without use. ALD-52 is a fantastic substance! I have only used in small doses so far about quarter tabs or a little bit more. But even at those doses I can feel the glow and it gives new perspective. It is heartwarming and beauty and colors are enhanced. Will be dosing more properly when time comes. But at 30 microgram doses it is as active when used every second day. Barely any tolerance build up. It has been a great help for me to battle depression. If I was not so close to being completely broke I would definitely stock up even more. Micro dosed ETH-LAD as well and it is a bit more electric and energizing but also seemed to come with more side effects. ALD-52 seems like a psychedelic perfection, a gem indeed. Thank you fellas for good vibes!


----------



## Xorkoth

I took ~1/3 of a 125ug blotter (so around 40-50ug), and it was actually fairly strong, it really surprised me.  I had very light visuals and I was definitely tripping.  It amazes me how strong ALD-52 is because ever since the first time I tried LSD, I seem to have been a hardhead to it.  Like I'd take 2 or 3 hits and my friends would take 1 of the same batch and they'd be tripping harder than me.  Over time as I've had more and more successful LSD trips my natural tolerance to it seems to have gone down, so I'm not sure if ALD-52 is just stronger for me, or if LSD would be the same now.  Either way, I appreciate ALD-52 greatly.


----------



## yepyepwoah

Xorkoth said:


> I took ~1/3 of a 125ug blotter (so around 40-50ug), and it was actually fairly strong, it really surprised me.  I had very light visuals and I was definitely tripping.  It amazes me how strong ALD-52 is because ever since the first time I tried LSD, I seem to have been a hardhead to it.  Like I'd take 2 or 3 hits and my friends would take 1 of the same batch and they'd be tripping harder than me.  Over time as I've had more and more successful LSD trips my natural tolerance to it seems to have gone down, so I'm not sure if ALD-52 is just stronger for me, or if LSD would be the same now.  Either way, I appreciate ALD-52 greatly.



Do you think it has anything to do with the fact ALD-52 tabs are most lokely dosed accuratly and most LSD (maybe not so much now, but in years past) was dosed weaker?


----------



## MocCozmiK

Xorkoth said:


> I took ~1/3 of a 125ug blotter (so around 40-50ug), and it was actually fairly strong, it really surprised me.  I had very light visuals and I was definitely tripping.  It amazes me how strong ALD-52 is because ever since the first time I tried LSD, I seem to have been a hardhead to it.  Like I'd take 2 or 3 hits and my friends would take 1 of the same batch and they'd be tripping harder than me.  Over time as I've had more and more successful LSD trips my natural tolerance to it seems to have gone down, so I'm not sure if ALD-52 is just stronger for me, or if LSD would be the same now.  Either way, I appreciate ALD-52 greatly.



Oh yay! I am getting some of this soon. Should be here today. We are going to beach, so I am so excited to just lay on beach and look at the awesome clouds and later watch the sunset every evening. It's going to be amazing. I'm also bringing 4-Aco-Met and 4-HO-MET. Since they are a bit less mindfuckery for me. And they make everything so amazingly Beautiful that it will literally bring tears to my eyes. It's just that beautiful. Not really looking for an intense mind trip since this is a beach trip with my family. Husband and stepkids. Which the kids are all older now (still not legally adults) but more self sufficient in not needing us to make them dinner, and be with them everywhere they go, like we use to.


----------



## lookingtogetback

Eth-Lad was actually much stronger and even less then a quarter tab produced threshold effects and with a more elelctric feeling for me that inspired me to dance in extasy for awhile in the middle of cooking a gourmet dinner  Eth-lad however came with a slight fried feeling later at night. 
The smoothness of ALD-52 and the lack of almost any discomfort makes it my first choice although I think Eth-Lad has great potential as well. Have been using small doses of ALD-52 for summer picnics swimming and barbecue and it adds an amazing touch to the day. Like someone mentioned earlier it almost creates an addiction more than I have felt with psychedelics before. Chemical awesomeness. What is the potential for this one? What kind of use would be most beneficial? Maybe for each one to find out. Peace and out.


----------



## DisabledDrugs

I do also get the shits from Ald. I go properly twice a week since I'm quadriplegic but the night after tripping I took two big ones. Sorry if this is weird but we're all adults here.


----------



## Bigazznugz

DisabledDrugs said:


> I do also get the shits from Ald. I go properly twice a week since I'm quadriplegic but the night after tripping I took two big ones. Sorry if this is weird but we're all adults here.


I dont think anyone was talking about getting the runs from ald-52 so whatever made you think of that is beyond my comprehension. Rofl


----------



## DisabledDrugs

It was much earlier in the post I just never replied directly to those people.


----------



## Xorkoth

Huh, I don't get anything like that from ALD-52.  Funny how everyone is different.


----------



## jammin83

Bigazznugz said:


> I dont think anyone was talking about getting the runs from ald-52 so whatever made you think of that is beyond my comprehension. Rofl



I know several people that have had GI issues from it. one person got them pretty bad. its been kind of hit and miss with me but ondansetron takes most of it away.


----------



## DisabledDrugs

It never used to for me but now that I'm paralyzed I can't feel it coming on but it happens. Not like just randomly because I get autonomic dysreflexia from it.


----------



## VaPPiano

Just giving my view on this wonderful chemical!

LOVING it!!
Both as drops made from crystals (Small batches so never stored longer then 6monthes and haven't found it to degrade if kept in a freezer with no pollution), 
and blooters from 100ug to 4-500ug

Will be interesting to c if someone will get lsd from degraded ALD-52 i don't think that will happen in my life time.. 
But maybe if kept in really crappy conditions?


----------



## Toltec

@ DisabledDrugs      
Just curious about your paralysis.. 
Do you experience feeling? Is there any frustration from not being able to move, can you move your upper body?.. while under the influence of LSD type Drugs.. 

Like me it takes my mind off of my body for a while.. 

Thanks and happy trails to you... Keep on moving forward DisabledDrugs


----------



## VaPPiano

sean107 said:


> Isn't ALD-52 scheduled?



Not in Scandinavia YET tho :/ will probably be soon enough if it i'sent stopped being soled online :/


----------



## VaPPiano

Hehe i have never hade GI problem and i have taken my fair share of ALD-52, AL, ETH 1P, METH and 1P-ETH-LAD

I first thought it were a power of suggestion trick when i first hear it from a friend just as we had taken some Lesyric's. So i thought he was just F****** with me


----------



## kidklmx

Actual LSD-25 has given me GI discomfort before, so it's not unthinkable this and the other analogues exhibit similar behavior.


----------



## lookingtogetback

Recently got some slight GI issued myself..maybe from reading this thread  so beware whoever you are who read will feel it soon yourself  But do not worry it comes with wiggles and a marmalade skie


----------



## lookingtogetback

Only about 40 mic totally clearheaded but lying down on the grass looking up the heavens really was at my fingertips. Gotta get through that I have been a serious grumper for awhile. But it can happen, but we can apologize and change. Eternity's beauty is always there for those who can behold and see.


----------



## eclipse3130

Keep having phenomal experiences back to back, went in on 50ug and went deep into the woods and melted and became the forest. Been having a lot more fun at lower doses, this stuff is way too powerful in higher doses pretty much guaranteed intense ego dissolution because of the way the Acetyl group works you can achieve all of it with your imagination and practice with a low dose, at least in my case. 

To me it simply is just less stressful on the mind and body, very obviously as well - it allows you to envelope into the experience with much more ease ALD is the truth of LSD, or in better words what LSD is truly trying to show you minus the chaos. It's a lot easier to see and submerge yourself into the infinite stream of subconscious and universal thought, quite beautiful and remarkable I might say. Best Lysergamide for that matter I have ever tried, ALD-52 probably my favorite drug of all time, never any anxiety, allows an _easeful_ entrance into the deep realms of the subconscious mind - this is a great substance to all my psychonauts alike - pick up and stock while you still can and travel the infinite of the psyche and beyond! _*Beautiful*_ material, a true _blessing_ from beyond.

Here's some links I received from my vendor regarding the NMR testing and LCMS data sheets, basically proving it's ALD-52, for those interested.

-NMR
http://i.imgur.com/aNVqyIk.png

-LCMS 1, 2 & 3
http://i.imgur.com/gRCAA9l.png
http://i.imgur.com/y5puqQK.png
http://i.imgur.com/o390i9Q.png

As well as what the powder looks like, just received and made my own vial and laid some Sunshine tabs at 110ug.






 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -


----------



## Cream Gravy?

How do you know that dropper dropped evenly? Or did you lay them with some other method? The dropper inside that vial looks like it would be very inaccurate.


----------



## eclipse3130

What makes you say that? Because it's a little sideways in the vial? Lol, It's a nice high quality dropper, just looked funky in the pic. - And it's pretty easy to dose and make sure it's proper just take the solution you're using(ethanol) and weigh each drop from the vial on a Mg scale, I drip it usually 5 times and it comes out at 0.080 grams, I do that 10 times to make sure it's consistent and divide by 5 each drop equals 0.016 grams. So the dropper is very consistent in weight. 

From there say you have 10mg of crystalline(10,000ug) and you want 100ug drops means you will need 100 drops total to equal the entirety. One drop from the dropper equals 0.016 x 100 =  1.6g of solution that you add, each drop disperses 100ug.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I understand how the solution works... I meant that the dropper hasn't any measurements on it, you can't be certain how much each drop is exactly, as in the volume of liquid. It seems it would be difficult to weigh the liquid on a scale rather than to simply take a known volume and use a more accurate dropper device.

So you got it to dilute entirely, no particulates, in strong ethanol?

Did you use that vial and dropper to lay the blotters?


----------



## eclipse3130

You can be certain because you weigh each drop and it's always the same weight. I just tare the vials and add liquid works fine. And yes I used that to drop on the blotter and tried one seems perfect to me


----------



## lookingtogetback

eclipse3130 said:


> Keep having phenomal experiences back to back, went in on 50ug and went deep into the woods and melted and became the forest. Been having a lot more fun at lower doses, this stuff is way too powerful in higher doses pretty much guaranteed intense ego dissolution because of the way the Acetyl group works you can achieve all of it with your imagination and practice with a low dose, at least in my case.
> 
> To me it simply is just less stressful on the mind and body, very obviously as well - it allows you to envelope into the experience with much more ease ALD is the truth of LSD, or in better words what LSD is truly trying to show you minus the chaos. It's a lot easier to see and submerge yourself into the infinite stream of subconscious and universal thought, quite beautiful and remarkable I might say. Best Lysergamide for that matter I have ever tried, ALD-52 probably my favorite drug of all time, never any anxiety, allows an _easeful_ entrance into the deep realms of the subconscious mind - this is a great substance to all my psychonauts alike - pick up and stock while you still can and travel the infinite of the psyche and beyond! _*Beautiful*_ material, a true _blessing_ from beyond.
> 
> Beautifully expressed!
> 
> Still experience slight difficulties getting to sleep 12 hours even after a low dose


----------



## DisabledDrugs

Just tried 150micrograms and I did 100 3 days earlier. It was significantly weaker as I had a tolerance but much more enjoyable. I layer around and felt super nostalgic for other reasons but it almost made it enjoyable. I layed around singing music with standard visuals, neon outline, patterns slightly changing as I stared and brighter colors. Tons of euphoria and one of my best most enjoyable trips ever.


----------



## VaPPiano

Dos anyone here know a good way to lay blotters from just 25mg? and preferably with a solution that i can use to a bottle also..

Normal i use more if laying blotters, in Isopropanol Alcohol but i just wont som to try out 

PM is preferred  

Namaste


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I agree so wholeheartdely that this is my favorite psych EVER


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I think it next to impossible to have a bad trip off this compound


----------



## iamthesuck

I'd appreciate a comparison of LSD to ALD to Eth-LAD. I'm going to run into some spending money at some point in the future, and I am considering which to get. Leaning eth lad due to relative potency and visual strength, but ALD just sounds very pleasant. Does one combine better with LSD than the other? inquiring minds and all lol


----------



## StMorningGlory

Peacephrog1972 said:


> I think it next to impossible to have a bad trip off this compound



That's what I thought until I witnessed a rock and roll freak out first hand. Set and setting still play a part (albeit much less so than other lysergamides) and other drugs mixed in or high doses have cause extremely light anxiety in me. 

That said it's my favorite psych hands down. Ald-52 combines better with LSD for me. ETH-LAD is a little hard on my stomach, ald-52 also requires less for where I want to go with it.


----------



## VaPPiano

iamthesuck said:


> I'd appreciate a comparison of LSD to ALD to Eth-LAD. I'm going to run into some spending money at some point in the future, and I am considering which to get. Leaning eth lad due to relative potency and visual strength, but ALD just sounds very pleasant. Does one combine better with LSD than the other? inquiring minds and all lol



They could easy be all taken for LSD so if your not very experienced with tripping on lysergamide's it's  hard to compare..

but we brake it down som then 




SET AND SETTINGS IS THE KEY TO THE UNIVERSE!!!
LSD has the most Spiritual component to it for me.. It gives you a hole trip in every why..
I don't find ETH-LAD to be more visual then LSD maybe even a little less
For me ETH-LAD is not the most potent of them more like compared to AL-LAD i go up to 150mic instead of 100mic. So i dont find it more potent.
ALD has almost the same happy easy going trip that ETH-LAD has so there i don't really cant say!
The duration is the same for me!
If your going to make your own go get it in liquid then beware thath ETH-LAD supposedly DEGRADES faster! (I personatly haven't had it stored more then 1 month and i did not felt any degradation)
Combining with LSD? They are so close so you will get tolerance towards all lysergamide's
if you are going to buy crystals (crystallized powder) and store it in solution i say ALD-52 ALL DAY!!!!!!! It will first degrade to METH-LAD while ETH-LAD goes bad and losses effect..


If it's something else your wondering just send me a PM and I will try answering the best i can 

Namastre


----------



## VaPPiano

Peacephrog1972 said:


> I think it next to impossible to have a bad trip off this compound



It's quite easy actually!
SET & SETTINGS are in portent!

That sad i find ALD-52 more easy going then for example LSZ and AL-LAD


----------



## Hawk-o

I'm an official convert over from eth-lad to Ald-52. Eth lad very enjoyable visuals, but the anxiety with it is a real wild card. Took 100 ug of eth and 125 of ald today, and i was miserable until the ETHlad started to calm down and the ald started to smooth it out. Pure love and bliss with the 52.


----------



## VaPPiano

Hawk-o said:


> I'm an official convert over from eth-lad to Ald-52. Eth lad very enjoyable visuals, but the anxiety with it is a real wild card. Took 100 ug of eth and 125 of ald today, and i was miserable until the ETHlad started to calm down and the ald started to smooth it out. Pure love and bliss with the 52.



I have heard (Yes not experienced it myself) thath degraded ETH-LAD can be a bitt more harsh on the body. But the dosage was significantly higher to du to degradation he sad so ya...

BlueLight Blog: http://chemicaljuerny.tk / http://www.vappiano.cf


----------



## Hawk-o

100 ug was the smallest dose I have ever took of eth lad and it made me feel miserable today, almost like I was having an algergic reaction to it.


----------



## VaPPiano

Hawk-o said:


> 100 ug was the smallest dose I have ever took of eth lad and it made me feel miserable today, almost like I was having an algergic reaction to it.



Can you describe this further??


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hawk-o said:


> 100 ug was the smallest dose I have ever took of eth lad and it made me feel miserable today, almost like I was having an algergic reaction to it.


Yeah old eth lad tabs equal NAUSEA. glad i got you converted hawk-o. I love to spread love!  its hard to keep eth lad fresh. And imho ald52 has much better visuals. Just a big ol psychedelic hug!


----------



## MSK

So this one really seems to be the best of the new lysergamides out there, in the opinion of people that seem to have tried different ones, and also LSD?

Interesting, this will be my next buy if that's true. I only tried ETH-LAD apart from LSD and I love it, more easy on the mind than LSD, and as visual (Though, visuals has got its own character). I get the impression ALD-52 would be really similar to both ETH-LAD and LSD? Anything remarkable to distinguish it from its brothers? (Duration, crazy visuals, less/more mindfuck...)


----------



## Boognish

Personally, I get bad GI problems from ALD52 and find 1P quite a bit smoother and visual. Ymmv tho!


----------



## THCified

Jeez, there seems to be no way i'd responsibly miss the ALD-52 after reading trough these endless doxology, all the glowing reports i just read.

It now is saved in natures given, internal Hard Disk, aka. my Brain, as a superclean, HD-like and extraordinary unique Psychedelic, even seems to surpass (from ppl subjective opinions - which at least in theory, the reports, makes total sense!) LSD itself and let the Orange Sun catapult at the Top of the Hitlist, and even though experimentation will not be done in the near future, impossible atm and there will be better occasions as now, i know it will be wonderfully serene and something purely blissful - as initially said, not possible to conduct just as it is, to miss this one (though i came to the decision, to end experimentation stuff like that, grow old and be hellishly boring autochthonous, realize other dreams and move on to new Harbors). It's so cool and at the same time uncool because of that, but this is something i cannot not pay attention to, because i am positive that it would be something i would regret!

I am thankful i stumbled upon this, regarding my more and more loose interest in the past months, regular reading here what's new, what's up,...hence, be a lucky Guy, contrary to the usual tendency of the exact difference, which damn sure is a sign of it being the right thing, something i can learn from, and of course, having a few times coming, which surely and well-known from experience in the past, when i have made the decision to tune in, put my ego aside and have the rare possibility of ingesting the one and only Class of Compounds, which do provide a impossible to put in words, all-enompassing sheer Shitload of so naturally in it's nature, so true und unique, real Euphoria, that stands alone at a shiny throne, and is too precious to abuse - when done too often, wreck this..., which i never did and never will, as no other, not a single Chem is like that, i.e. is capable of make me happy, at least for some time, hours, in this specific Case (well that's how it was with Lucy at least) following days when a nice afterglow give me a constant, relieving brain massage par Excellence - whoop-di-do, wooot-wooooot!

That's it, thank you all for the many reports, because you made me make this decision, which is the right one, no doubts!

Cheers!


----------



## StMorningGlory

MSK said:


> So this one really seems to be the best of the new lysergamides out there, in the opinion of people that seem to have tried different ones, and also LSD?
> 
> Interesting, this will be my next buy if that's true. I only tried ETH-LAD apart from LSD and I love it, more easy on the mind than LSD, and as visual (Though, visuals has got its own character). I get the impression ALD-52 would be really similar to both ETH-LAD and LSD? Anything remarkable to distinguish it from its brothers? (Duration, crazy visuals, less/more mindfuck...)



For me: ETH-LAD: 2nd most mindfuck, most body load, least euphoric. 

1P-ETH-LAD is pretty much the same as ETH-LAD for me.

AL-LAD: Most mindfuck if mixed or higher dose, most spiritual, middle for body load, number 3 for euphoria.

LSD: 2nd least mindfuck, number 2 for euphoria, middle for body load.

1P-LSD is pretty much the same as LSD for me; but food effects it.

ALD-52: Least body load... actually it's a body euphoria, least mindfuck, most euphoria by far. Interestingly this one also has me enjoying the lower doses vs the others that make me want higher doses.

Sadly never tried LSZ but maybe in the future. I found that LSD seems to combine the least well with others and AL-LAD is the most interesting in combo and ALD-52 was the easiest.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

For sure this one shines at a low dose...after 250mg 4 different times, 375 once and 125 my latest dose I will more than likely just be eating 1 1/2 125mcg doses

I adore this...I wanna throw some in an amber vile melt some wax on top to seal it airtight and throw it in a freezer so I can enjoy it 20 years from now

And mind you I have been eating LSD-25 for over 20 years....I'd choose ALD52 10 out of 10 times


----------



## MSK

That's it, 10 blotters ordered! Will share my experience in a few weeks, thanks for the hype! I love bluelight, it's like reading videogame press for me, I can't manage to read something here without massive hype and a needing to buy novel drugs everytime xP


----------



## Bigazznugz

Word i am also loving this compound. Especially at the beach latley. Watching the clouds form is truly stunning. I am in utter awe looking at the faces and imagry forming in them. And bodysurfing or boogyboarding is insanely fun. 
I wont say its impossible to have abad trip on this. I had one day go south when my setting quickly changed on me. I started to notice those thought loops but i was able to easily navigate these difficulties.
It takes a long time for me to peak and even come up on this substance. Usually 30 min first alerts, and fully tripping in 90 min but i wont peak for another 4 hours love the legs on this chem. Cuz really unlike mentally exahausting lsd trips usually after 12 hours im ready for it to end. Sleeping afterwards is still pretty easy considering all the residual visuals floating around. 
250 ugs is as far as i have pushed this one but i think i could take another 125 and be ok. But i think 300 to 350 would be my sweet spot


----------



## Boognish

I also noticed sleep came WAY easier after an ALD sesh than either L or 1P. I'm hoping any GI issues I had was due to being anxious about trying a new substance.


----------



## headfuck123

Im torn between buying more of this or more LSD. I can get LSD much cheaper but I do love the calm euphoric edge this one has compared to the jarring electric feel of LSD.

I never thought I would have to make such a decision. What a great time to be alive!


----------



## Peacephrog1972

And that is so true what everyone is saying about it being less "electric" than the mother compound
I have found sleep easy with this and 1P.....
Don't know if I'd say it's more euphoric as I find LSD very euphoric 
For years I was only using LSD pretty sparingly, like 1-2 times a year (from 2000-2010)
I swear I could eat this stuff every damned weekend


----------



## headfuck123

yeah fair enough it may not be more euphoric than LSD but it seems to be easier to settle into a euphoric headspace unlike LSD where it has the potential to be more sinister at times depending on set and setting. Although set and setting also apply to this one just like any other psychedelic.


----------



## eclipse3130

Just buy ALD-52 and buy as much as you can as fast as you can, that's the only answer. This molecule is my favorite HANDS down.


----------



## headfuck123

fuck it il just stock up on both! %)


----------



## StMorningGlory

I'd stock up on all of them. I'm still waiting on a lysergamide blanket ban. I love ALD-52, and I think it has potential to become a street drug... I don't really like this idea but maybe that will be enough of a deterrent for the government to finally just let the small groups test on themselves as long as no one is selling it...


----------



## freaktech

Can I feel anything from 1/4 (50ug) of ald-52?


----------



## blistersinthedark

There was a post earlier that seemed to indicate 50 µg is plenty strong.



eclipse3130 said:


> Keep having phenomal experiences back to back, went in on 50ug and went deep into the woods and melted and became the forest.


----------



## VaPPiano

Yes you serenely can.

It's in the lowest end of an light dosage but you will defiantly feel it!

I have a friend ho micro doses ät 25mic and she felt thath the first times!!

Hers a direct link to my blog and a comparison dosage chart for all lesyric's that's available at least

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/entries/7997-Lysergamide-s-dosage-comparison-chart


----------



## VaPPiano

blistersinthedark said:


> There was a post earlier that seemed to indicate 50 µg is plenty strong.



I personally don't find 50ug interesting enough but everyone is different an reacts different..


----------



## freaktech

wow, I find this more rough than eth-lad and al-lad, for me is indistinguishable to lsd. Perhaps the come up is a little smoother, but, once you arrive there, is the same as lsd for me, very serious an with the same chance for anxiety/bad trips.


----------



## VaPPiano

Oh intresting..
How long have you stored your trips? And have you hade the laying out in direct UV light??
(Yes I'm filching for degradation to METH-LAD)


----------



## MSK

headfuck123 said:


> fuck it il just stock up on both! %)


 same dilema here, I ended up restocking LSD, ETH-LAD and ALD-52. Wonderful times those that we are living between lysergamides and PCP-like compounds :D


----------



## freaktech

All people con this forum who tried both, eth and ald, prefer ald over eth? I've the need of further experimentation with both to  conclude my  favorite of two. Eth seems a little more forgiving and not much less deep or rich than ald, and ald has some complex enfulfilling intrincate experience.  I find 1p-lsd more unsatisfying than eth and ald, more lineal or "digital" with more body load for me, and al-lad is too different for the rest, i love it so much but is more recreational (but the best recreational for me). Do you prefer eth over ald?


----------



## VaPPiano

ALD feel's like depending on dosage it can be easy going and just for fun and higher dosages it starts to open up the universe.. ETH-LAD is to unpracticable for me.. It can be light and easy and very easy going and another time dark and twisting.. Degradation is in play here i think! but i don't really enjoy it. If there is other i chose other and there always is . The 1-propionyl-ETH-LAD is even more darker and slower in onset but about the same in total duration.. As to this date i take ALD-52 in front of all the others..

Side  note on AL-LAD and PRO-LAD witch both doesn't have the spiritual mind  opening cosmic feeling to it. Thy are like opposites to etch other.. AL  is more dreamy and dissociative and PRO more clear and happy funny and i  rely enjoys the shorter duration on both of them. Looking so forward to  experiment with PARGYL more and trying BU. 

With the new UK laws  it's open up for some making or all lesyrics. And passionate chemists  started to dig deeper in experimenting with lesyrics.

It's truly  amazing and wonderful times to be alive.. For the first time i can feal  like 60ies outh of the way hers the 2K acid wave (New age Acid wave)

The only one i really didn't like at all, more disliked was LSZ


----------



## Bigazznugz

VaPPiano said:


> ALD feel's like depending on dosage it can be easy going and just for fun and higher dosages it starts to open up the universe.. ETH-LAD is to unpracticable for me.. It can be light and easy and very easy going and another time dark and twisting.. Degradation is in play here i think! but i don't really enjoy it. If there is other i chose other and there always is . The 1-propionyl-ETH-LAD is even more darker and slower in onset but about the same in total duration.. As to this date i take ALD-52 in front of all the others..
> 
> Side  note on AL-LAD and PRO-LAD witch both doesn't have the spiritual mind  opening cosmic feeling to it. Thy are like opposites to etch other.. AL  is more dreamy and dissociative and PRO more clear and happy funny and i  rely enjoys the shorter duration on both of them. Looking so forward to  experiment with PARGYL more and trying BU.
> 
> With the new UK laws  it's open up for some making or all lesyrics. And passionate chemists  started to dig deeper in experimenting with lesyrics.
> 
> It's truly  amazing and wonderful times to be alive.. For the first time i can feal  like 60ies outh of the way hers the 2K acid wave (New age Acid wave)
> 
> The only one i really didn't like at all, more disliked was LSZ


*Cough* Wow you must be the only person on earth besides either shuligin or nichols to ever try pro lad! 
I know bluelight allows no sourcimg but how the hell did you get that short of knowing the chemist who is making Eth lad and other lysergamines or making it yourself? 
Beats me because unless its on the dark net you are lying out your ass or are very lucky. Idk.....;-)


----------



## samm2

VaPPiano said:


> I personally don't find 50ug interesting enough but everyone is different an reacts different..


ss
  For me and AL-LAD anyway....everyone is different and reacts *differently at different times.*make sense?

  You forgot 1P-LSD in your chart......

 Your description  exactly brought up a word for  AL lad I said to myself last time with alladin before reading your post ----"dissassciation" yes I felt this unique dissassociation. And the head feeling is dreamy yes with the body dissappearing altogether(almost)
 Would make a good antidepressant.....


----------



## VaPPiano

Bigazznugz said:


> *Cough* Wow you must be the only person on earth besides either shuligin or nichols to ever try pro lad!
> I know bluelight allows no sourcimg but how the hell did you get that short of knowing the chemist who is making Eth lad and other lysergamines or making it yourself?
> Beats me because unless its on the dark net you are lying out your ass or are very lucky. Idk.....;-)



I'm laying my ass of off coerce :D 

I mean it's only 3 people in the world how can follow the recipe in TiKAL of 2 i mean Alexander made the recipe.
By  the way how is the wonder man how is the only living being how can make  1P-LSD? Oh and he is probably the only one how makes the worlds LSD  batches to right? :D.

No I'm no chemist and i don't consider myself fortunate per say i am rather wealthy but I'm no millionaire directly, i can read tho :D haha

But off corse something not publicly available is not real.. 


Namaste


----------



## VaPPiano

samm2 said:


> ss
> For me and AL-LAD anyway....everyone is different and reacts *differently at different times.*make sense?
> 
> You forgot 1P-LSD in your chart......
> 
> Your description  exactly brought up a word for  AL lad I said to myself last time with alladin before reading your post ----"dissassciation" yes I felt this unique dissassociation. And the head feeling is dreamy yes with the body dissappearing altogether(almost)
> Would make a good antidepressant.....



Nop i didn't but i used another name for it 1P-METH-LAD1
Direct link to the equalization table of Lesirigamides 
www.chemicaljuerny.tk

Yahh AL-LAD is really special in that why.. 

I find it quite enjoyable but i can c many people really disliking it also. 
But don't forget asBigazznugz pointed put I'm full of shit 
It's only 3 people how can follow a recipe and has tested PRO-LAD.. (Now when thinking back wasn't BU-LSD commercial available a short while back???)

Namaste


----------



## Bigazznugz

VaPPiano said:


> Nop i didn't but i used another name for it 1P-METH-LAD1
> Direct link to the equalization table of Lesirigamides
> www.chemicaljuerny.tk
> 
> Yahh AL-LAD is really special in that why..
> 
> I find it quite enjoyable but i can c many people really disliking it also.
> But don't forget asBigazznugz pointed put I'm full of shit
> It's only 3 people how can follow a recipe and has tested PRO-LAD.. (Now when thinking back wasn't BU-LSD commercial available a short while back???)
> 
> Namaste


Nope never seen bu lad. I dont think anybody else here has either. If it was available then you are the only person on bluelight to have tried it. If you are reffering to the lsb that was put out by a vendor well over 3 years ago that was just a nbome. 
Back to pro lad. I said you are very lucky or are lying your ass off. From what i know the synthesis of pro lad has been very slow and are having troubles upscaling the batches. So i mean if you managed to get your hands on some from the guys who make 1p/ald, al lad, eth lad, 1p eth lad etc. Then like i said before you must be very lucky.
Oh yeah i could make pro lad and so could everyone else if i just had a lsd lab! And precursor chemicals. Just follow the recipie right yknow cuz lsd and especially prolad is SUPER EAZY to make.  Is that how you tasted pro by making your own? If so i bow down to you are a genious.


----------



## StMorningGlory

If I was directly linked to the person doing the production (as in if I had tried a drug literally only a couple people are recorded having tried) I would not talk about it yet on Bluelight... 

I have no idea if you have or not, but I'm just saying Bluelight isn't the most secure service for talking about direct connections like that cause... LEOs.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Shulgins entry on pro-lad at 175ug was hilarious to read. Sounds like an interesting material.  But more relevant, I can't wait to candy flip ald-52. Even at 25ug, I find it to be such a brilliant addition to things like casual activities, hiking especially


----------



## Whitefox

Finally got around to renewing my acquaintance with LSD which enabled me to compare ald52 with the original.
I acquired some 200ug tabs (so claimed - they certainly seemed strongish) and already had a stash of ald52. 

Firstly, there are many similarities as has often been pointed out. The nature of the visuals is the same for one thing. Lysergic visuals have a very distinct appearance compared to tryptamines or phens. On Lysergic substances I'm much more likely to see entire objects move, whereas tryptamines tend more towards distortion. Of course, there is also a fair amount of melting and breathing.

In terms of duration, acid definitely has a longer tail. On ald52, the trip almost seems to suddenly end. With acid it is more of a lingering comedown. Neither substance causes issues with sleep about 8 hours following Ingestion (for me at least).

The real difference is in terms of depth for me. Ald52 provides an almost relaxing ride. I can focus in on something if I want, and there are moments of insight buT i can control hiw deep i go and easily switch my attention if i desire. On acid however, the trip is more directed. It is much easier to become absorbed in a single thing (be that a thought or a visual) and the subject tends to be chosen by the drug (in other words the subconscious mind).

Both are wonderful substances in my view. For the record, the doses were:

First test 250ug ald52.

Second test 400ug lsd (tolerance a factor as only two days after previous trip)

Final test 600ug lsd and 250ug ald52.

The drugs combine well. I didn't notice any especial synergy, but then the dose was high enough to be consuming anyway. There were no noticeable lingering bad effects from the combination other than needing 12 hours sleep on the following night. The ald52 has never given me any bad side effects anyway, and the acid seems very clean.

Will definitely be ordering more of the acid!


----------



## VaPPiano

Bigazznugz said:


> Nope never seen bu lad. I dont think anybody else here has either. If it was available then you are the only person on bluelight to have tried it. If you are reffering to the lsb that was put out by a vendor well over 3 years ago that was just a nbome.
> Back to pro lad. I said you are very lucky or are lying your ass off. From what i know the synthesis of pro lad has been very slow and are having troubles upscaling the batches. So i mean if you managed to get your hands on some from the guys who make 1p/ald, al lad, eth lad, 1p eth lad etc. Then like i said before you must be very lucky.
> Oh yeah i could make pro lad and so could everyone else if i just had a lsd lab! And precursor chemicals. Just follow the recipie right yknow cuz lsd and especially prolad is SUPER EAZY to make.  Is that how you tasted pro by making your own? If so i bow down to you are a genious.



I'm just pulling your leg m8 

I'm as you pointed out laying my ass of :D

//End of discussion


----------



## ketaman123

Yeah, never seen BU-LAD or Pro-LAD. Eth-LAD and ALD-52 are fucking awesome, and definitely some of the better RC's. Nice to see some worthwhile chemicals in a not-so-friendly market. The RC market, that is


----------



## Hodor

Bigazznugz said:


> Back to pro lad. I said you are very lucky or are lying your ass off. From what i know the synthesis of pro lad has been very slow and are having troubles upscaling the batches.



I have a hard time believing that PRO-LAD is all that hard to make (compared to other Lysergamides)... I'm wondering if they just don't want to release it until more countries ban ETH/AL so they can come out with PRO as a replacement.

I mean... PRO-LAD is just the saturated analog of AL-LAD... I would have figured PRO would actually be the easier of the two to make. Plus, we are talking about the guys who made LSZ, right? Compared to that, synthing PRO-LAD looks like it would be a cake walk.
Then again, maybe I'm talking out of my ass here... IIRC Shulgin mentioned that ETH-LAD was very unstable in solution, so PRO-LAD is likely to be even less so, which might be the reason why they were having trouble scaling up the production.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hodor said:


> I have a hard time believing that PRO-LAD is all that hard to make (compared to other Lysergamides)... I'm wondering if they just don't want to release it until more countries ban ETH/AL so they can come out with PRO as a replacement.
> 
> I mean... PRO-LAD is just the saturated analog of AL-LAD... I would have figured PRO would actually be the easier of the two to make. Plus, we are talking about the guys who made LSZ, right? Compared to that, synthing PRO-LAD looks like it would be a cake walk.
> Then again, maybe I'm talking out of my ass here... IIRC Shulgin mentioned that ETH-LAD was very unstable in solution, so PRO-LAD is likely to be even less so, which might be the reason why they were having trouble scaling up the production.



yes you are most definitely correct. Eth-Lad is the hardest to make from what I have gathered. I remember right before Eth-lad came out the was a video clip of Dr. David Nichols
talking about eth-lad at a MAPS conference. I remember he said then that he doubted that Eth-Lad would ever be synthesized. He thought the sheer number of extra steps involved would be to hard for a regular lsd chemist to make. I guess he never thought that these lysergamines would ever be made. I don't blame him, I still am pondering how whoever made these lysergamines was actually able to  make the compounds!!! 
    But i have talked to a couple suppliers and they have said that indeed someone is trying make pro lad, but the synthesis was harder than they expected. It also might be delayed quite a bit because im pretty sure the were using the lab to make ald-52 as it was in quite a big demand. We will see it eventually it is pretty much the last lysergamine leftover from tihkal that is potent enough to justify making it.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

I'm currently on a semi micro dose 25ug of ald and I'm feelin bit groovy. I have a question tho, is there that much of a diff between 1p and ald-52 as far as effects after the come up? Don't both the 1p group and 1a group simply serve to just sort extendo release the lsd on the receptors causing is to be a bit mellow? What could explain the mellowness that people report with ald, but don't with 1p. Placebo due to shulgins entry?


----------



## freaktech

Wesley reynolds said:


> I'm currently on a semi micro dose 25ug of ald and I'm feelin bit groovy. I have a question tho, is there that much of a diff between 1p and ald-52 as far as effects after the come up? Don't both the 1p group and 1a group simply serve to just sort extendo release the lsd on the receptors causing is to be a bit mellow? What could explain the mellowness that people report with ald, but don't with 1p. Placebo due to shulgins entry?



1p is far more mellow than lsd for me, at come up at least, very times less dramatic, jittery and "inmersive" without scape


----------



## Xorkoth

I find 1p to be muted in effect, mellower, less vibrant.  ALD-52 is like really great LSD in effect.  I consistently find 1p to be lacking somewhat, and less potent, whereas ALD-52 is strong and sparkling.  I can take 100ug of 1p-LSD and every time I find it threshold, whereas I can take 40-50ug (~1/3 of a 125ug blotter) and actually lightly trip, with traces of visuals and requiring attention to set and setting.


----------



## Boognish

I agree about 100ug being threshold, but at 250-300ug it's beautiful! ymmv


----------



## Whitefox

Xorkoth said:


> I find 1p to be muted in effect, mellower, less vibrant.  ALD-52 is like really great LSD in effect.  I consistently find 1p to be lacking somewhat, and less potent, whereas ALD-52 is strong and sparkling.  I can take 100ug of 1p-LSD and every time I find it threshold, whereas I can take 40-50ug (~1/3 of a 125ug blotter) and actually lightly trip, with traces of visuals and requiring attention to set and setting.



Yes, I haven't managed to get much from 1p-lsd yet. Tried it at 250ug and ended up taking 125ug of ald52 at the 2 hour mark to get things going a bit more. Probably need to research it a bit deeper I guess.


----------



## cj187

I don't think 1p-LSD is actually much less potent. I'm pretty sure some of it was just under dosed. 100ug of 1p-LSD is a fairly strong dose for me, and everyone I know has tripped pretty hard from 100-200ug. I've given 1p to people who are hardheaded to psychedelics and they said its pretty potent. A few people have posted here saying that 1p is consistently weak for them and all their friends, which means that the problem is probably dosage and not a fluke of metabolism.

I would really like to see the results of people comparing accurately dosed LSD, 1p-LSD, and ALD-52 in a blind test. I doubt people would be able to tell which is which.


----------



## VaPPiano

People i know have compared it to METH-LAD and ALD-52 and some more..

It was indeed a delay until peak effect and a much smoother (longer) onset. This alone can make 1P-LAD feel more together sense your more eased into it! 

Made liquid and was tested and in the following (Measured with lab pipette.) 100ug 1P-METH-LAD, 100UG, 100ug ETH-LAD, 100ug 1P-ETH-LAD, 100ug ALD-52

Both 1P versions reported to have a longer and smoother onset than without 1P added.
Regarding the 1P-ETH-LAD it felt more smoother and happier even when set and settings with pursues was made worse!
ETH lad can turn on you and go from happy and clean to somewhat dark and with some degree of anxiety! 1P-ETH-LAD was harder to turn darker and more twisted. And anxiety was also harder to fined with the 1P version.

Regarding telling them apart:
 ETH-LAD and 1p-ETH-LAD has a fairly own vibe to it separating it from METH versions (both) blind tests has bin conducted and from the reports the test panel (witch all are fairly familiar with these compounds!!) could with ease tell 1P and ETH-LAD apart from etch other (Mostly on the tweaking with set and settings)

Regarding ALD-52 it could be taken for with METH but the percent was not more the 1 in a 10 people test panel. And as for 1P-LSD it was 0%.
(This is from experienced researchers)

Going to purity all was from needlepoint 98+%

In a discussion tho  among the test panel it was concluded that inexperienced people and on more non research pleases like festivals and so on it whould be hard to tell 1p from non 1p's and also ald-52


----------



## Bagseed

why do you keep saying "meth-LAD" when LSD is already an accepted name for the drug? probably confusing to some


----------



## VaPPiano

Sorry for me it's so natural to say it that way so just like some slang words stick with you!!
Maybe i would also be more confused if it was recreational and not associated with research for me..

I urge people to know what thy are researching tho to that degree tho that it shouldn't  confuse them!!


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Huh???



VaPPiano said:


> The 1-propionyl-ETH-LAD is even more darker and slower in onset but about the same in total duration.. As to this date i take ALD-52 in front of all the others(


----------



## Ballz_Trippington

Isn't this the opposite of what you are saying??


VaPPiano said:


> 1P-ETH-LAD it felt more smoother and happier even when set and settings with pursues was made worse!
> ETH lad can turn on you and go from happy and clean to somewhat dark and with some degree of anxiety! 1P-ETH-LAD was harder to turn darker and more twisted.


----------



## cj187

VaPPiano said:


> People i know have compared it to METH-LAD and ALD-52 and some more..
> 
> It was indeed a delay until peak effect and a much smoother (longer) onset. This alone can make 1P-LAD feel more together sense your more eased into it!
> 
> Made liquid and was tested and in the following (Measured with lab pipette.) 100ug 1P-METH-LAD, 100UG, 100ug ETH-LAD, 100ug 1P-ETH-LAD, 100ug ALD-52
> 
> Both 1P versions reported to have a longer and smoother onset than without 1P added.
> Regarding the 1P-ETH-LAD it felt more smoother and happier even when set and settings with pursues was made worse!
> ETH lad can turn on you and go from happy and clean to somewhat dark and with some degree of anxiety! 1P-ETH-LAD was harder to turn darker and more twisted. And anxiety was also harder to fined with the 1P version.
> 
> Regarding telling them apart:
> ETH-LAD and 1p-ETH-LAD has a fairly own vibe to it separating it from METH versions (both) blind tests has bin conducted and from the reports the test panel (witch all are fairly familiar with these compounds!!) could with ease tell 1P and ETH-LAD apart from etch other (Mostly on the tweaking with set and settings)
> 
> Regarding ALD-52 it could be taken for with METH but the percent was not more the 1 in a 10 people test panel. And as for 1P-LSD it was 0%.
> (This is from experienced researchers)
> 
> Going to purity all was from needlepoint 98+%
> 
> In a discussion tho  among the test panel it was concluded that inexperienced people and on more non research pleases like festivals and so on it whould be hard to tell 1p from non 1p's and also ald-52



Interesting. How much of a difference in potency did you notice between these chemicals?


----------



## VaPPiano

cj187 said:


> Interesting. How much of a difference in potency did you notice between these chemicals?



Lysergamide's dosage comparison chart!


----------



## VaPPiano

Ballz_Trippington said:


> Isn't this the opposite of what you are saying??



I'm not actually partaking in that study at all so it's not my own words at all just relaying the data...

As fore:


> _The __1-propionyl-ETH-LAD is even more darker and slower in onset but about the same in total duration.. As to this date i take ALD-52 in front of all the others(_




Just looking at it and do't have notes or even it so fresh in my mind it can be a error i might be talking about 1P-METH-LAD (1P-LAD)


----------



## StMorningGlory

VaPPiano said:


> I'm not actually partaking in that study at all so it's not my own words at all just relaying the data...
> 
> As fore:
> 
> 
> Just looking at it and do't have notes or even it so fresh in my mind it can be a error i might be talking about 1P-METH-LAD (1P-LAD)



Just making sure: You are claiming to be very close to an *at least 10 person* unauthorized/unofficial lysergamide testing team that has access to all know and unsold lysergamides and you frequently are just memorizing the data from and relaying it onto an online harm reduction board? While being close enough to know and trust purity, conditions and chemicals?


----------



## sean107

Yeah VaPPiano as Bagseed said, using METH-LAD for LSD is VERY confusing. I only just now am realizing what you'd been meaning with that, I'd wondered this past week haha. And this is the ALD-52 thread anyway. 

Putting in an order for 25 of the 100ug ALD-52 blotters tomorrow. Should have them in 1-2 weeks. Very excited, been on my list of psychedelics to try for 3-4 years.


----------



## VaPPiano

StMorningGlory said:


> Just making sure: You are claiming to be  very close to an *at least 10 person* unauthorized/unofficial  lysergamide testing team that has access to all know and unsold  lysergamides and you frequently are just memorizing the data from and  relaying it onto an online harm reduction board? While being close  enough to know and trust purity, conditions and chemicals?



Nopp not at all!!
Where did you get that from that?

 I'm just killing time..
Relaying what i READ! on the interweb
and retyping non copyrighted material!

But aren't you kind of weary of topic?

And therefor sharing commonly available information from various internet sources and retyping them here!


----------



## VaPPiano

I find it easier.. But it might be since it's the way i c it in what i read about it.... 

Still will stop posting since it's only what i read.
And i seam to confuse more then anything.. :D

Sorry for that..


----------



## Bigazznugz

VaPPiano said:


> Lysergamide's dosage comparison chart!


Is this link not working for anybody else besides me?


----------



## Bigazznugz

Boognish said:


> I agree about 100ug being threshold, but at 250-300ug it's beautiful! ymmv


I believe that to be true to some extent but i would heed caution to anybody not familiar with lsd to jump rught into 250ug land. 
    Only reason i say this is because i gave a tab to my brother who is much more expierenced with good early 90s lsd, and he said 1 tab (125ugs) had him tripping nuts. But he did say that it was by FAR some of the cleanest LSD he has ever had. No cramps or backpain, great mood, stunning visuals and a amazing afterglow not that fried egg feeling. He was very, very suprised that it is as good as some of the best lsd he has ever had. 
He said it took him back to a place and time he had not been to in years and has not had a trip that positive  and full of love in decades. Just utter sheer bliss. Stuff is xlean as a whistle and is as good as pickards lsd from the 90s.  
So for him to say that he enjoyed it that much when he kinda wrote off lsd a few years ago.....is one hell of a compliment to the chef! I feel so blessed to have this chemical. Its love on paper.


----------



## StMorningGlory

I was just loozing for a source on this. I had assumed it was your personal experience.



VaPPiano said:


> ETH-LAD and 1p-ETH-LAD has a fairly own vibe to it separating it from METH versions (both) blind tests has bin conducted and from the reports the test panel (witch all are fairly familiar with these compounds!!) could with ease tell 1P and ETH-LAD apart from etch other (Mostly on the tweaking with set and settings)
> 
> Regarding ALD-52 it could be taken for with METH but the percent was not more the 1 in a 10 people test panel. And as for 1P-LSD it was 0%.
> (This is from experienced researchers)
> 
> Going to purity all was from needlepoint 98+%
> 
> In a discussion tho  among the test panel it was concluded that inexperienced people and on more non research pleases like festivals and so on it whould be hard to tell 1p from non 1p's and also ald-52


----------



## Whitefox

I'm pretty sure I could tell the difference between good lsd and ald52. The differences are subtle, but lsd is definitely deeper. The current batch I have is every bit as good as the stuff I used to get in the early nineties so that helps. The ald52 is also very pure of course. 
As for 1p-lsd, I think I just need more trials. The Times I've tried it I have had some tolerance, but even so I'd have expected much more with 250ug.

Between al-lad and the others it would be easy to tell the difference.


----------



## mahk

Actually, me and three other friends took 50 ug each with zero tolerance, meaning we had never done any psychedelic before. 
The come-up was very smooth, we had really fun conversations, it felt like all of us were really stoned.
However, it was quite hard to tell when the peak was. We had some visuals, but nothing too crazy.
I'd actually recommend going to a party on a microdose of ALD-52, the headspace was little no none, and music/dancing felt really good


----------



## freaktech

For those Who tried both... What aspects of eth-lad you rate over ald-52 to choose eth ingestion instead ald ones?


----------



## StMorningGlory

freaktech said:


> For those Who tried both... What aspects of eth-lad you rate over ald-52 to choose eth ingestion instead ald ones?



Dosage and ability to maintain its unique characteristics at higher levels. Ald-52 has me only taking 1x125mcg tab when ETH-LAD can be taken at about 100mcg to achieve the same results mentally. As ALD-52 dosage goes up; it becomes indistinguishable from LSD-25 for me. ETH-LAD when taken between 125-250mcg keeps this fun flavor that is deeper and more fulfilling than ALD-52 on its own for me.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

_*snip* no sourcing please_


----------



## Triphunter

Wesley reynolds said:


> _*snip* no sourcing please_&#55357;&#56876;



You should be so lucky! They are deep inside the web....


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Gah I want to stock up em so bad. I'm loving them 100s though. I can't wait to share these with my friends back home


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Currently on an 1/8 of a 100ug dose of ald-52 to test again it's micro level effects. This has been my 3rd experiment and I can attest that it is indeed active and does not seem to be placebo to me at all. Just bright clean stimulating energy. Love it love it love it. Recommend.


----------



## farebi

ALD-52 is fucking Amazing,  Just had my second experiment with this molecule took 300ug and had a blast, i mean you can literally feel like going iiiiiinnnn and out of the depths of your mind without even noticing, which is why i would really recommend this molecule over sister molecule, Smooth as Silk yet deep but no maniac thoughts or forced introspection.


----------



## Toltec

300-UG is my favorite dose for now... I am finding that I do like this much better (Now) than LSD. Still, LSD has its place. 

I think ALD-52 is a new teacher, for these times. Like LSD was in the 40's, 50's, 60's & 70's there is an awakening going on, all around the world. do you want war or peace..


----------



## sean107

Mannnn you guys have me anxious to get my shipment of 10 (instead of 25, need to stop spending so much $) tabs of ALD-52. My vendor is also sending me a 50mg sample of 4-HO-DPT so I'm knocking off two psychedelics from my to-do list rn.


----------



## farebi

LSD definitely has its place, it is legendary compound no serious traveller would say otherwise. But these reports and personal experiments with 52 suggests that this could be new favroute.


----------



## poonja

Question.  If you had to choose between acquiring some acid or ald-52 which would you prefer?  Particularly for the primary purpose of microdosing.


----------



## freaktech

poonja said:


> Question.  If you had to choose between acquiring some acid or ald-52 which would you prefer?  Particularly for the primary purpose of microdosing.



without a doubt, ald-52 even for microdose. I tried microdosing with two and with plain lsd is too stimulating/jittery for me, ald-52 works a lot better, more natural feeling


----------



## Xorkoth

I also prefer ALD-52 to LSD for any purpose.


----------



## perpetualdawn

How do you guys feel about ALD-52 vs 1P-LSD?


----------



## Xorkoth

I find ALD-52 to be far preferable, with 1p I can take 200ug and I find it to not be high enough to fully develop.  300ug and it fully develops but it is not particularly visual and feels somewhat lacking (though still a good trip).  ALD-52 is a light  ut fully developed trip at as little as ~60ug, and 125ug is pretty powerful.  At 250ug I found it a little too strong for the setting I was in (a  music festival).  I find it just as visual as LSD.  I actually seem to find ALD-52 more potent than LSD, but it's hard to say for sure since LSD dosages are estimated, though I feel confident in my source.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Xorkoth said:


> I also prefer ALD-52 to LSD for any purpose.


This is a rather stiff statement. What makes you say this? I still find LSD to be the king, the original, God in corporeal form... ALD-52, while I love it very much, simply doesn't have the seriousness that makes LSD so Earth shattering. Really, the two are very similar, but I feel that LSD gives more direct insight into things. All this is very subjective of course!


----------



## veodo

cant see nothing


----------



## eclipse3130

240sxLover said:


> This is a rather stiff statement. What makes you say this? I still find LSD to be the king, the original, God in corporeal form... ALD-52, while I love it very much, simply doesn't have the seriousness that makes LSD so Earth shattering. Really, the two are very similar, but I feel that LSD gives more direct insight into things. All this is very subjective of course!



To each their own, for me I will always prefer ALD-52 to L25. ALD will always have less anxiety, vasoconstriction and manic thought patterns, that alone takes the cake every single time. Let alone the other benefits, less toxic and easier sleep as well. The potency and seriousness is still there for me, in fact a deeper more introspective headspace, and more controllable trip in general. What makes LSD crazy is it's manic nature and chaotic headspace body load and visuals, there's truth hidden behind all that and it's just easier to see on ALD. 

Yes it's very subjective as "seriousness" to you is the manic, chaotic fast paced nature. I would prefer to have more control and foresight allowing free willed travel through hyperspace.


----------



## freaktech

eclipse3130 said:


> To each their own, for me I will always prefer ALD-52 to L25. ALD will always have less anxiety, vasoconstriction and manic thought patterns, that alone takes the cake every single time. Let alone the other benefits, less toxic and easier sleep as well. The potency and seriousness is still there for me, in fact a deeper more introspective headspace, and more controllable trip in general. What makes LSD crazy is it's manic nature and chaotic headspace body load and visuals, there's truth hidden behind all that and it's just easier to see on ALD.
> 
> Yes it's very subjective as "seriousness" to you is the manic, chaotic fast paced nature. I would prefer to have more control and foresight allowing free willed travel through hyperspace.



I suscribe word for word all you said. Is indistinguishable from original LSD BUT with less turbulence, all the deepness, all complexity, but without the crappy come up, bodyload (exteme temperature fluctuations, anxiety, etc), and as you say, mania.


----------



## Whitefox

freaktech said:


> I suscribe word for word all you said. Is indistinguishable from original LSD BUT with less turbulence, all the deepness, all complexity, but without the crappy come up, bodyload (exteme temperature fluctuations, anxiety, etc), and as you say, mania.



I don't know. I love both, but I think the difference is that acid guides you whereas you can guide ald52. I can see a use for both, but acid seems more introspective to me.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

eclipse3130 said:


> Yes it's very subjective as "seriousness" to you is the manic, chaotic fast paced nature. I would prefer to have more control and foresight allowing free willed travel through hyperspace.


To each their own indeed. I guess the mania and "I'm losing my mind feeling" is what I look for in acid, and because of that I'll always prefer plain ol' LSD. Not to say I don't love ALD-52, I would just rather LSD if I'm trying to have something serious, rather than casual. ALD-52 is certainly better for social settings though, I must concede that... but boy oh boy do I love the insanity of LSD!


----------



## Toltec

Your not the only one ^ That is my favorite part of LSD as well the mania & that place where you forget how to use things i.e. The on button of your MP3 PLAYER for example.

... I do have one more experiment I'm curious about; that would be mixing ETH-lad and ALD-52
I remember 200ug Eth-lad had me questioning myself for a while. I feel mixing these two may do the same.. with a twist..


----------



## sean107

Finally tried 1/6th give or take of a 100ug ALD-52 blotter. So around a 16ug microdose or so. Anyway, pretty much as described, nearly indistinguishable from LSD at that dose. Maybe less jitters and slightly less racing thoughts, but that can be a plus for microdosing depending on what you like. All and all very enjoyable even at 16ug or so.


----------



## someguy

For those who are micro dosing...

I just received my ald in the mail and I'm a little concerned if micro dosing will work.   The blotters are huge.  Big enough that if the ald was applied 1 drop dose at a time instead of laid evenly and there could be areas within the blotter square that has no ald on it.   I'd like to assume they're laid nice and even but I'm just wondering if people have gotten steady results micro dosing it.  Thanks for the help


----------



## Bigazznugz

They are laid consistently i seriously doubt they have time to drop every blotter when they are making 20,000 at a time. These sheets have been soaked.
 Mircodosing ald-52 has been documented successfully quite a few times on here so dont let the size of these awesome squares get you down brother!


----------



## ddrreeff

Toltec said:


> 300-UG is my favorite dose for now... I am finding that I do like this much better (Now) than LSD. Still, LSD has its place.





farebi said:


> ALD-52 is fucking Amazing,  Just had my second experiment with this molecule took 300ug and had a blast, i mean you can literally feel like going iiiiiinnnn and out of the depths of your mind without even noticing, which is why i would really recommend this molecule over sister molecule, Smooth as Silk yet deep but no maniac thoughts or forced introspection.



From my experience with ALD-52, I have the feeling that such statements could be misleading or even harmful to people who haven't tried it yet. I took 125 ug tabs on two separate occasions, and I was totally blown out. I would never consider taking more than this. I am rather experienced with 1p-LSD and AL-LAD, and I found these ALD-52 tabs incredibly strong. Last time I took it was during a music festival with two friends who also dropped 125 ug. We all had a very intense and difficult come up, being around people was incredibly challenging and could have turned to a real nightmare if we weren't experienced with such things. During most of the trip we were totally unable to do simple things such as rolling cigarettes or using our cell phones. In the end we had a great time, but I think people should be wary with this one.


----------



## Xorkoth

Bigazznugz said:


> They are laid consistently i seriously doubt they have time to drop every blotter when they are making 20,000 at a time. These sheets have been soaked.
> Mircodosing ald-52 has been documented successfully quite a few times on here so dont let the size of these awesome squares get you down brother!



Yeah the sheets are definitely soaked, they are not dropping on each one.  You can tell because the edges of the sheets are a bit discolored.  So they should be evenly distributed.


----------



## someguy

Bigazznugz said:


> They are laid consistently i seriously doubt they have time to drop every blotter when they are making 20,000 at a time. These sheets have been soaked.
> Mircodosing ald-52 has been documented successfully quite a few times on here so dont let the size of these awesome squares get you down brother!




That's the answer I was hoping for.  Thanks man


----------



## perpetualdawn

It's very interesting that while there is debate on whether LSD or ALD-52 is the winner, there is agreement on the nature of their difference - everyone who has compared here and found a difference seems to say ALD-52 is less manic, more smooth than LSD. 

I assumed that ALD-52 would be indistiguishable from LSD because of it being a prodrug, but with this much agreement on them being a bit different, and the fact that everyone is agreeing on how they are different, it makes me reconsider. Still yet to try myself.


----------



## Xorkoth

I think the prodrug being exactly the same as the parent drug thing is out the window, at least for me, at least for many examples.  4-AcO-DMT/4-HO-DMT was the case that really made me realize this.  For some they seem pretty identical but I got to try both in pure form and I find them greatly different, two separate drugs 9though their ends are very similar).  I am absolutely sure I could immediately tell the difference every time in a blind test, the nature of their first stages is very different for me.  This experience got me realizing that just because something is a prodrug doesn't necessary mean it doesn't have an effect of its own, or that differences in absorption rates/etc would not render the effects noticeable and reliably different.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

How does soaking sheet work? How does that allow there to be even proportion of a measurable dose of ALD-52 on the tabs?


----------



## lysergamide

Xorkoth said:


> I think the prodrug being exactly the same as the parent drug thing is out the window, at least for me, at least for many examples.  4-AcO-DMT/4-HO-DMT was the case that really made me realize this.  For some they seem pretty identical but I got to try both in pure form and I find them greatly different, two separate drugs 9though their ends are very similar).  I am absolutely sure I could immediately tell the difference every time in a blind test, the nature of their first stages is very different for me.  This experience got me realizing that just because something is a prodrug doesn't necessary mean it doesn't have an effect of its own, or that differences in absorption rates/etc would not render the effects noticeable and reliably different.



+1 no way these pro-drug versions are the same as the originals, they always seem to be very similar but have their own unique touches. Doesn't seem to be one set way either, as with some it's a completely different comeup, others it's completely different effects for the entire duration. I know so many people that love shrooms but hate 4-aco-dmt. Likewise I don't think much of 1p-LSD in comparison to normal LSD, but if it was all I knew I'm sure I'd still enjoy it. I look forward to more pro drugs in the future though, always fun to try


----------



## Toltec

I certainly would not go into public taking 300 ug of LSD or ALD. Maybe 75 to 100ug. Still, THAT IS QUESTIONABLE... FOR ME.

People that come to BL should alway read the whole thread especially NEWBIES to psychedelics; so that they understand the dynamics of these drugs, Sacraments or whatever one evolution in life, a person takes or forced to. There is always a slightly different viewpoint here. 
.. everyone reacts differently especially in the set and setting one has picked for them selfs.

It is clear to me that a person's beliefs, religion and everything else that makes them unique, is why  so many variables in a trip exist, why good trips and bad ones occur. It's that ego of yours is constantly wondering or worrying..  about something.

This drug is very personal to me and NO ONE will have the same experience as me.. or you the reader. That's an impossibility.

Again: I like higher doses.. 300ug what puts me just over the edge, If I fall off the edge... good, I'll ride out. I certainly learn a lot there on the edge.

A Rule of thumb 4 Newbies. 
Always dose low, don't let your big dick friends talk you into anything that your intuition tells you otherwise.


----------



## stanleyK

I tried a low/mid dose of ald-50 (=100µg). And I was positively surprised. Normally 1 tab of lsd gives me a sub par experience with mainly a body load.
With ald I had a nice effect without the body load. Nothing overwhelming but no negative effect I get with a similar dose of lsd. Interesting.


----------



## MocCozmiK

Xorkoth said:


> I think the prodrug being exactly the same as the parent drug thing is out the window, at least for me, at least for many examples.  4-AcO-DMT/4-HO-DMT was the case that really made me realize this.  For some they seem pretty identical but I got to try both in pure form and I find them greatly different, two separate drugs 9though their ends are very similar).  I am absolutely sure I could immediately tell the difference every time in a blind test, the nature of their first stages is very different for me.  This experience got me realizing that just because something is a prodrug doesn't necessary mean it doesn't have an effect of its own, or that differences in absorption rates/etc would not render the effects noticeable and reliably different.



I have never had 4-HO-DMT that I know of. But the last batch of 4-aco-dmt was identical to the psilocybin cubensis mushrooms that I recently found a week or so back. 
So I am not sure if the 4-aco-dmt degraded into 4-ho-dmt or if that's even possible.

As far as the ALD-52 I am waiting for my tolerance to go down before trying.

How does ALD-52 compare with AL-LAD?  For some reason I had a weird come up with AL-LAD. I have heard mostly good about it. But the come up was long, and my skin felt weird. I was about to abort the trip when after 2 hours I started feeling somewhat better but not really. And the visuals were just not there. So I am hoping for better results with ALD-52


----------



## white55

ald-52 is much closer to lsd/1p-lsd than to al-lad so not very much


----------



## StMorningGlory

Toltec said:


> It is clear to me that a person's beliefs, religion and everything else that makes them unique, is why  so many variables in a trip exist, why good trips and bad ones occur. It's that ego of yours is constantly wondering or worrying..  about something.
> 
> This drug is very personal to me and NO ONE will have the same experience as me.. or you the reader. That's an impossibility.



You sounds like Huxley with Mescaline. 
I agree that it's one that seems to just "fit" in me. I stopped taking my mirtazapine about a month ago and started microdosing only and my life has had some significant improvements. No withdrawl either... 

"4-aco-dmt was identical to the psilocybin cubensis mushrooms" I find that suspicions because there are more chemicals in the mushrooms than just 4-HO-DMT so that would be odd that that's all you felt. That's like saying synthetic mescaline and cactus felt the same. Obviously I can't argue with your observations but I find it curious.


----------



## Boognish

I'm currently coming up on 225ug, and things are very similar to a 1P come up. But yeah, to the above poster, I find 4-aco-DMT remarkably different than p.cubensis. maybe my body chemistry is different, but psilacetin felt really like a generic factory version of some good ole caps! YMMV


----------



## MocCozmiK

StMorningGlory said:


> You sounds like Huxley with Mescaline.
> I agree that it's one that seems to just "fit" in me. I stopped taking my mirtazapine about a month ago and started microdosing only and my life has had some significant improvements. No withdrawl either...
> 
> "4-aco-dmt was identical to the psilocybin cubensis mushrooms" I find that suspicions because there are more chemicals in the mushrooms than just 4-HO-DMT so that would be odd that that's all you felt. That's like saying synthetic mescaline and cactus felt the same. Obviously I can't argue with your observations but I find it curious.



My first few times doing shrooms, before I ever had 4-aco-dmt I was sure I could feel there was difference. It was only this last time doing them not to long ago, that I felt they felt identical. The way my body felt. I got no nausea on the shrooms. And a few of my fingers lock up funny on 4-aco-dmt and that happened that on the shrooms.  I really felt that particular recent shroom experience was identical to 4-aco-dmt. 

I don't know why. Or how to explain it


----------



## StMorningGlory

MocCozmiK said:


> My first few times doing shrooms, before I ever had 4-aco-dmt I was sure I could feel there was difference. It was only this last time doing them not to long ago, that I felt they felt identical. The way my body felt. I got no nausea on the shrooms. And a few of my fingers lock up funny on 4-aco-dmt and that happened that on the shrooms.  I really felt that particular recent shroom experience was identical to 4-aco-dmt.
> 
> I don't know why. Or how to explain it



That sounds like you are just imagining a connection between the two because you know chemical structures are similar.


----------



## harycary

okay well lets get back on track, back to the topic if you please, b the way for anybody wanderng about the good old days and sandoz and such look up lisa bierbern an original psychedelic explorer and enthusiast , she was tim learys assistant look that up spelling her last name a little wrong but she put out some really good prparation manuels for set and setting, she eventually got busted for sending it thru the mail on sugar cubes seems like that was the thing back then, also a good one is beyond the within documentary internet, showing college kids in the dorms painting on the walls about love and oher philosophical things, they also showed them take it because it was still legal this was in 1966, they interviewd them after tripping, the girl is speaking in a strange way she keeps trying to get the interviewer to admit " he knows all about it" while he guy and girl in the background  are laying on the bed she is rubbing his chest, he is playing with the dog, he has a beard and you get the sense they have that close communal behaviour that was spoken about from the pure lsd they used to have, their personality has probably already been altered somewhat , because if this was the 50s, they would not be laying together, he probably woudlnt have the beard, but woud be more respectful of the company in the room, but as the drug has altered sense of responsibility and given them a slight social withdrawal, remember this was pure sandoz, this was not even owsleys. imagine this.


----------



## Ineffable14

harycary said:


> okay well lets get back on track, back to the topic if you please, b the way for anybody wanderng about the good old days and sandoz and such look up lisa bierbern an original psychedelic explorer and enthusiast , she was tim learys assistant look that up spelling her last name a little wrong but she put out some really good prparation manuels for set and setting, she eventually got busted for sending it thru the mail on sugar cubes seems like that was the thing back then, also a good one is beyond the within documentary internet, showing college kids in the dorms painting on the walls about love and oher philosophical things, they also showed them take it because it was still legal this was in 1966, they interviewd them after tripping, the girl is speaking in a strange way she keeps trying to get the interviewer to admit " he knows all about it" while he guy and girl in the background  are laying on the bed she is rubbing his chest, he is playing with the dog, he has a beard and you get the sense they have that close communal behaviour that was spoken about from the pure lsd they used to have, their personality has probably already been altered somewhat , because if this was the 50s, they would not be laying together, he probably woudlnt have the beard, but woud be more respectful of the company in the room, but as the drug has altered sense of responsibility and given them a slight social withdrawal, remember this was pure sandoz, this was not even owsleys. imagine this.



What?


----------



## Bigazznugz

harycary said:


> okay well lets get back on track, back to the topic if you please, b the way for anybody wanderng about the good old days and sandoz and such look up lisa bierbern an original psychedelic explorer and enthusiast , she was tim learys assistant look that up spelling her last name a little wrong but she put out some really good prparation manuels for set and setting, she eventually got busted for sending it thru the mail on sugar cubes seems like that was the thing back then, also a good one is beyond the within documentary internet, showing college kids in the dorms painting on the walls about love and oher philosophical things, they also showed them take it because it was still legal this was in 1966, they interviewd them after tripping, the girl is speaking in a strange way she keeps trying to get the interviewer to admit " he knows all about it" while he guy and girl in the background  are laying on the bed she is rubbing his chest, he is playing with the dog, he has a beard and you get the sense they have that close communal behaviour that was spoken about from the pure lsd they used to have, their personality has probably already been altered somewhat , because if this was the 50s, they would not be laying together, he probably woudlnt have the beard, but woud be more respectful of the company in the room, but as the drug has altered sense of responsibility and given them a slight social withdrawal, remember this was pure sandoz, this was not even owsleys. imagine this.


Looks like you ate a whole vial of sandoz acid with that ramble. Rofl


----------



## Img_9999

harycary said:


> okay well lets get back on track, back to the topic if you please, b the way for anybody wanderng about the good old days and sandoz and such look up lisa bierbern an original psychedelic explorer and enthusiast , she was tim learys assistant look that up spelling her last name a little wrong but she put out some really good prparation manuels for set and setting, she eventually got busted for sending it thru the mail on sugar cubes seems like that was the thing back then, also a good one is beyond the within documentary internet, showing college kids in the dorms painting on the walls about love and oher philosophical things, they also showed them take it because it was still legal this was in 1966, they interviewd them after tripping, the girl is speaking in a strange way she keeps trying to get the interviewer to admit " he knows all about it" while he guy and girl in the background  are laying on the bed she is rubbing his chest, he is playing with the dog, he has a beard and you get the sense they have that close communal behaviour that was spoken about from the pure lsd they used to have, their personality has probably already been altered somewhat , because if this was the 50s, they would not be laying together, he probably woudlnt have the beard, but woud be more respectful of the company in the room, but as the drug has altered sense of responsibility and given them a slight social withdrawal, remember this was pure sandoz, this was not even owsleys. imagine this.


Yeah, back to topic indeed !


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Sandoz, owsley, pickard, Hoffman, etc....I don't get it, if the acid is pure, it's pure, right? Why does it matter who made it, or the process in which its made. Amber, fluff blah blah blah blah, is there really a difference here, or are people just being superstitious?


----------



## Img_9999

As it has been addressed countless times, it is mostly superstitions ... in the sense that there's not really a scientifically sound reason to assume it would make a difference.
On the other hand, superstition can actually have an effect in the trip, it seems. After all, during a psychedelic experience we are extremely susceptible to suggestion.


----------



## blistersinthedark

^^
On stong doses of LSD, usually right after I peak, when I start to understand that what I'm experiencing are the effects of a drug, I almost always end up tripping out about Albert Hofmann and how LSD is a technological marvel

On that subject, does anyone else find that the way they source these newer lysergamides colors their trips?


----------



## MSK

What are your dosages on this one to get interesting results?  First trial of 100ug felt like a low dosed LSD trip, and today 200ug of ALD-52+25mg of 3-meo-pcp was a very mild trip with no visuals, no mindfuck. Quite uninteresting compared to ETH-LAD or LSD itself IMHO... Let's see what AL-LAD has to offer!


----------



## Iron Lungs

blistersinthedark said:


> ^^
> I almost always end up tripping out about Albert Hofmann and how LSD is a technological marvel



I did that on 1p-LSD!

Exactly that in fact, the trip was so awesome it felt like Hoffman had discovered the very essence of what it mean to be human

lol

Then last time a few weeks ago I had a similar experience but I was thinking about Schrodinger!

Schrodinger was an amazing person and his work was even more amazing, at the beginning of time ie the big bang the Schrodinger equation described everything (the 3d wave) as time evolved everything got more and more complicated (reality is after all a mega fractal feding into itself!)and it just felt amazing to know we and everything that exists are actually all just expressions of the same equation

Science is broken and the whole thing is a massive WTF, its like the maths doesnt work and we need what we call god to balance it all out, Schrodinger knew this and its documented the fact his work in maths led to the discovery of DNA is another amazing thing (for me anyway lol) 

That 1p trip was just as profound as my first time, me and my mrs sat up all night talking she wasnt tripping but ye we dispelled some negative shit we been carrying around for a long long time now. I banged on about tripping for ages and I hadnt tripped in like a year and what can I say I can see exactly where I was coming from!

Maybe I listened to too much Watts and Mckenna though haha

I would try this ALD over LSD25 anyday but I live in the fukin UK FFS its just retrded as far as drug laws go


----------



## pupnik

ALD-52 more peaceful or natural feeling than shrooms or acid or 1p  (was it my set and setting? I had food within 2 hours, I had family strife within 1 day, a loud air show was underway - so no special S&S preparation) but seriously, no body load, & next day a wee bit foggy but no headache.

During the session, I could browse the web, look at the sky, think poetically or critically, walk around town, see with enhancement and fascination, and later at night, easy to sleep, easy to wake to full psychedelic imagery on ceiling or bathroom floor. 

Visuals are there if you move that way, in other words it is *very polite physically and mentally*.

Could be perfect.


----------



## Iron Lungs

> During the session, I could browse the web,.....



I have tripped on 1p 13 times and I could do all that everytime, hell after a few goes I was working on it lol

I am quite lucky in the fact that can work from home developing electronics and soldering and designing stuff and getting paid too lol, I did realise I was a jammy bastard getting paid to trip lol is just one aspect of me being a lucky bastard


----------



## MocCozmiK

StMorningGlory said:


> That sounds like you are just imagining a connection between the two because you know chemical structures are similar.



No not necessarily. I knew the structures were the same my first shroom trip, before ever trying 4-aco-DMT.  I was just lucky enough to find shrooms before I was able to try 4-AcO-DMT.  Then when it got to hot and dry to mushroom hunt where I live, I decided to give 4-Aco-dmt a try. I liked it, and I did feel there was similarities but I didn't think they were identical, at this point.

Since all I had access to was the chemical and not the mushroom, I was using it, it did feel similar, and at the time, I thought I would be able to tell the difference. It wasn't until I was able to try shrooms again that my opinion changed. 

My friend called me up and said there were mushrooms in our usual field with lots of cows. It had been raining (flooding) here for weeks. And finally sun dried a lot of things out, and cooled off some, not much. And we went mushroom hunting. We found so many. I had been using 4-Aco-dmt. But had not used for 2 weeks. 

It it was a Friday and I was ready to try out the mushroom immediately. And when I did they felt just like 4-Aco-dmt. I was actually surprised at how similar they were. Because my first few mushroom trips I don't remember thinking after the mushrooms were gone, and I ordered 4-aco-DMT, I never felt that they were identical. I thought they were similar. 

But at the next time trying mushrooms after doing a lot of 4AcO-DMT, it was indistinguishable.. That is my experience with it. 
Everyone if different. Our brains are all different. But that is how I felt with it....


----------



## StMorningGlory

I posted this somewhere else to but it sounds highly unlikely that 4-aco-dmt and mushrooms can feel identical since each mushroom trip can feel different. Mushrooms have more in them than 4-ho-dmt (which is why people say it feels the same)

4-aco-dmt had a lot of similar qualities to Mushrooms. Yes, trips feel similar. But to say they are indistinguishable would be similar to saying Cacti is identical to Mescaline because they have similar properties. 

The quick way of saying this: Mushrooms have more than 4-ho-dmt in them and they are changed slightly by the other drugs inside the mushroom. Case in point: Look at "Truffles" vs Golden Teachers vs Cambodians. Those all feel different, so how can 4-aco-dmt feel identical to all of them?


----------



## Bigazznugz

Guys i love your banter but hey can we keep this thread about ald-52 and not 4 aco dmt relationships with psilocybin plz. There are other threads for that. Hell there is probably a thread related specifically to pro-drug's.
Happy trails,
Nugz


----------



## StMorningGlory

Bigazznugz said:


> Guys i love your banter but hey can we keep this thread about ald-52 and not 4 aco dmt relationships with psilocybin plz. There are other threads for that. Hell there is porbanly a thread related specifically to pro-drug's.
> Happy trails,
> Nugz



I got a bunch coming in the mail. Thinking 250mcg now my question: Museum, Beach, Downtown hippy shops, or woods round my house?


----------



## MSK

Trials at home were really uneventful so probably it'll really shine on outdoor environments


----------



## StMorningGlory

I actually done it countless times. I really like it. Are you using marked or wow tabs? That 25mcg seems to make a huge difference. 

I almost always mix it with a diss. This time it's MXP.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

Does anyone else notice bit of neuroticism with 1p, over Ald-52?


----------



## pupnik

neuroticism as an extension of anxiety or tension perhaps, since ald-52 produces less tension in comparison to 1p (from my brief test)


----------



## Bigazznugz

The beach no question. 



StMorningGlory said:


> I got a bunch coming in the mail. Thinking 250mcg now my question: Museum, Beach, Downtown hippy shops, or woods round my house?



The beach with out a doubt.


----------



## white55

swimming just be sure to stay safe..... and if you have it take half eth lad half ald-52

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/799310-Ald52-3-meo-pce-o-pce-at-the-beach


----------



## Cream Gravy?

The beach brah no doubt about it. Don't miss that wave mannn.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Beach it is!


----------



## stanleyK

see sight on the west at sunset


----------



## blistersinthedark

Finally got to try this at 25 µg, and i must say that is NOT a microdose!
While it was not unenjoyable, I would have preferred way less (an actual microdose) or way more...

Much giggly fun was had, but I also moments of paranoia and restlessness.
Same amount of GI discomfort as with LSD.

Strangely, I had very mild breathing visuals at one point.
I don't think I can tell this apart from LSD - maybe at a higher dose I will.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

I agree, I often see that dose recommended to people for a microdose and I find it to be border line tripping. I'll cut up a tab in 1/8s and do it that way, so around 12ug. That's my sweet spot


----------



## sean107

I feel the same way. A microdose is generally 10ug-15ug. Maybe 20ug even, but 25ug and threshold psychedelia is quite apparent.


----------



## Toltec

When you microdose, is it every day? If so, I don't think you would feel 25ug after a few days of dosing. Wouldn't you think, considering there is a tolerance buildup.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Yeah that's why I'd use 25 to 37.5 each day. Best pain relief ever. Super creative. I can't say enough good about it.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

If you're planning on doing consecutive days, starting at 12-15ugs is perfect for most people I know who have tried it, including me. And then of course increasing because of tolerance. I find it more special using it sparingly though


----------



## jbow

Long thread and it's probably already been posted but ALD-52 was what Nick Sand was making back in the late 60s and early 70s. The BEL was distributing it under the name Orange Sunshine. It's legendary and I can tell you from experience... it is GOOD. Sand and his lawyers used the fact that it was ALD-52and not LSD-25 as a defense but it didn't work then... HOWEVER, if you are not making it, not selling it, if you're minding your own business you have VERY little chance of getting in any trouble. Theoretically, you could but you wont.
It's the real deal.
You should get some while you can, the 1P sounds interesting too. Someone online sells a sample pack of 5 doses of 5 different LSD analogs. Look for that, you'll have enough to start slow and enough to blow it out if you like it. They come in 100 and150μg doses but remember, Sandoz doses were 100μg, though sometimes as many as 15 were administered by doctors, normally 3 to 5 though. Owsley Stanley tried to make his doses 278μg. He thought that was the magic dose but Owsley had his ideas abut everything! 
ALD-52 for sale online is exciting but don't expect it to last.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_Sand bottom line before the links... ALD-52... 1972. Orange Sunshine! Yep!


----------



## StMorningGlory

jbow said:


> Long thread and it's probably already been posted but ALD-52 was what Nick Sand was making back in the late 60s and early 70s. The BEL was distributing it under the name Orange Sunshine. It's legendary and I can tell you from experience... it is GOOD. Sand and his lawyers used the fact that it was ALD-52and not LSD-25 as a defense but it didn't work then... HOWEVER, if you are not making it, not selling it, if you're minding your own business you have VERY little chance of getting in any trouble. Theoretically, you could but you wont.
> It's the real deal.
> You should get some while you can, the 1P sounds interesting too. Someone online sells a sample pack of 5 doses of 5 different LSD analogs. Look for that, you'll have enough to start slow and enough to blow it out if you like it. They come in 100 and150μg doses but remember, Sandoz doses were 100μg, though sometimes as many as 15 were administered by doctors, normally 3 to 5 though. Owsley Stanley tried to make his doses 278μg. He thought that was the magic dose but Owsley had his ideas abut everything!
> ALD-52 for sale online is exciting but don't expect it to last.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_Sand bottom line before the links... ALD-52... 1972. Orange Sunshine! Yep!




Probably juse a faked defense. Sands has made mention of it just being lsd. We talked about this earlier in the thread.


----------



## HZTB

Is the dosage of ALD-52 equivalent to that of LSD or 1p-LSD? Some people seem to say it's more potent.


----------



## stanleyK

Yes definitely more potent for me.
My sweet spot for street tabs is between 2 and 3 tabs. For 1p is 3 tabs. 2 tabs of ald is just fine for me.


----------



## eclipse3130

"Orange sunshine" has since gone on record was in fact LSD-25 his best purity and "blessed" crystal exactly 300ug.

ALD to 1P or LSD is the same potency, some will argue minorly weaker, but I don't know in what world you would consider it a good bit stronger? It may produce the illusion of being more potent because it's more comfortable and you're finally getting what you need out of trips. It's actually 90% of the potency of LSD.

ALD-52 will only hyrdolyse in the presence of acid or base, you can keep it stable in ethanol solution and to me ALD is a night and day difference of an experience comparing to LSD-25 or its close counterpart 1P, so different it has became my drug of choice, I won't ever take LSD25 again if I have the option of ALD-52 but everyone has their preferences, ALD in general comparing to 1P or LSD is going to have easier sleep on the tail end, toned back stimulation, no body load or intense vasoconstriction, no anxious come up, no manic thought patterns also reduced risk for a psychotic episode.

It's basically all the good of LSD without any of the bad. I describe it as a more comfortable LSD, allows you full control and ease of body tension and anxiety, visuals are only minorly reduced.(And no the general experience is not altered like AL-LAD is, it's still good Ole LSD, just a lot better and safer version!) Great substance.

I have a hunch that ego dissolution is much easier on this substance, as I usually lay down and melt and become the forest, it's so comfortable the sensation it gives off is just becoming one with it all there's no distraction in the mind like LSD the crazy manic thought patterns, the distraction of the overwhelming uncomfortable body load, it's all gone, it's just pure lysergic bliss. 200ug would have me in deep revelations and total ego death.(the thoughts that come are clear, and a calm stream from the subconscious) and no it doesn't just sound this good, ALD is this good.


----------



## Xorkoth

I think people find it more potent because everyone always thinks their LSD tabs are higher dosed than they are pretty much.  Dark net tabs often advertise at 150-250ug per hit... someone a while back got a bunch of different ones and sent them all to a lab to be tested and most were coming back as 40-60ug... I think there were some 250 tabs that were coming back 80-120ug.  A few actually were as advertised.  But the ALD-52 is actually 125ug per hit.  People are taking 2-3 tabs of what they think is 150ug or whatever of LSD, and they're actually 60 each or something, so ALD-52 seems stronger.

Basically, unless you get your LSD lab tested, you really don't know.


----------



## Boognish

I'd have to agree that ALD is about 90% the potency of LSD mcg for mcg. I ended up taking 375ug last weekend to get where I wanted to be, and found it to be closest to LSD out of all the lysergamides. I guess that I get a kick out of LSD being more uncomfortable or tough as some have posted - so maybe that's why I find ALD lacking by about 10% vs LSD.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

What do you think explains people saying ald-52 is smoother than 1p, if the groups attached both simply act to slow down the release of the lsd onto the receptors. Why would 1p be considered more manic and ald-52 more smooth? What would the headspace be any different if they are inevitably lsd after released?


----------



## psy997

This is with nicotine, so it doesn't necessarily translate. But with it, the speed and intervals with which it is absorbed affects the experience due to different modulations of ion channels (or something like that, it's on wikipedia I think) depending on if short, quick, and rapidly repeated inhales are taken or long deep drags are. Short inhalations lead to a more stimulant effect while long deep drags lead to a more relaxing and depressive action. It could be that the rate at which each is converted/metabolized affects how certain receptors are modulated, leading to a difference in effects.


----------



## Bitchniggaz

Anyone tried this for daily microdosing? (10-20ug)
Ive been feeling that i should try a micro dose strategy of lsd for awhile.

I have a sheet each of both, though the more mellow character of ald-52 makes me seem its a better candidate for me.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Bitchniggaz said:


> Anyone tried this for daily microdosing? (10-20ug)
> Ive been feeling that i should try a micro dose strategy of lsd for awhile.
> 
> I have a sheet each of both, though the more mellow character of ald-52 makes me seem its a better candidate for me.



Yup, you shold check out the 5 pages leading up to this.


----------



## Bitchniggaz

StMorningGlory said:


> Yup, you shold check out the 5 pages leading up to this.




Thanks, i have been scrolling the pages and seen it mentioned.
I was just hopoing that someone had done a longer trial and had a finished protocol.
I guess i need to be the that person.


Anyway, i cut up 2 tabs of 100ug each into 9 squarres each.
They are def not in the exact size so my guess they are 8-12ug each give or take.

I took a medium sized hit and went on with my routine, i timed it with my morning dose of coffee and some nootropics and adaptogens.
I felt it quite fast and had a great day, def cognitive enhancement and emotional stability improvements.
However i could feel at times that i was on a drug and tripping out with a slightly sense of bodyload.


Now about 10hours after dosing i feel good, i smoked some hash, which at first enhanced the micro dose quite a bit.
However now i feel more stoned then on any psych, but i still have some minor visuals and color enhancement. 
Im giving this at least a week to see if the dose was too high or if tolerance kicks in and takes away all the trippy aspects.


Im seriously doing this to improve a certain part of my life, im not putting too much hope in it but its worth a shot.
Ive done micro dosing before with harmalas and amanita mushrooms so i have some experience with a similar protocol.

This is however my first attempt at a serotonin linked molecule in lower doses, ive tripped alot but never at low doses.


----------



## veodo

woooow 1/8 of ALD52 and some vaped cannabis made me trip !!!


----------



## sean107

1/8th of a 100ug blotter, or the 125ug blotters? First time I tried microdosing ALD-52 it was about 1/6th-1/7th of a tab (14ug-17ug) & I did find it quite strong compared to LSD at 14ug-17ug in terms of the euphoria & minor visual distortions. However I definitely wasn't tripping. 

Also, oddly I didn't find upping the microdose with ALD-52 from 15ug+\- to 30ug or so to have much difference in effect. However, with LSD 20ug is about as high I can dose without it becoming too psychedelic for the things I microdose for (creativity enhancment, anti-depressant, anti-addiction properties, social lubricant, ect).
25ug-30ug of LSD and threshold psychedelia is strong enough that it's obvious that I'm not sober. 

With ALD-52, any dose between 10ug-35ug or so feels exactly the same. Threshold psychedelia present around 40ug-50ug with ALD-52.
So in general I actually find LSD more suited for microdosing, although I'd originally thought ALD-52 would be a better alternative for this as well.

Sorry for rambling. Blame Amphetamines.


----------



## Bitchniggaz

I gave up the microdose after day 2.
The effects were just to pronounced at that dose. (8-12ug)
I felt good but i didnt feel comfortable doing it with my kid etc.

Im getting a bottle with very diluted lsd to try för microdosing instead.
Im making it at just 5ug or so.
Should be weak enough to titrate to a low threshold dose that has the nootropic effects without the trippy part.


----------



## eclipse3130

ALD is phenomenal for microdosing, LSD as well, I prefer to microdose over full trips even. The cool thing is, you can literally feel 20ug for 3 days with no tolerance, it works great, for so many things, it may even be its intended use - Never notice any "side effects" either. Great mood stabilizer, energy, creativity focus, social ability increase, can ditch your coffee for 10ug. If you are using it for work, be careful as you can overwork yourself, you wont notice it in the moment but you'll just be so much more developed in the current moment socially, physically, spiritually, mentally you won't realize you're working so hard!


----------



## veodo

ALD is less stimulating than 1p-LSD and I think takes longer to kik in and the pupil dilatation is not so heavy!!! 

I notice this with doses from 10-12ug to 50ug max dose.

or maybe only set and setting things.


----------



## pupnik

yeah, 1p is more forward than ald-52


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

I found 1p to be very uncomfortably stimulating, more so than 2c-e.
At least with 2c-e I can sleep around the 12 hour mark, for 1p it takes me at least 16 hours unless I have benzos or something.
Except maybe at a festival I don't think I'll be doing much of my 1p-LSD, however ALD-52 is definitely on my next list to try


----------



## EntheoDjinn

.:Holy::Toast:. said:


> I found 1p to be very uncomfortably stimulating, more so than 2c-e.
> At least with 2c-e I can sleep around the 12 hour mark, for 1p it takes me at least 16 hours.........


How much 1p did you take?  I took 125ug and found it to be gentle and not at all stimulating, drifting easily to sleep after 10 hours.  Maybe larger doses might increase the waking time, but with any amount of LSD25 it's usually 14 hours before sleep is possible.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Each time was 150ug, my two other friends who tried it reported the same thing as well.


----------



## Boognish

Shit.,. I drifted to sleep on 1P at the 7 hour mark last weekend on about 250ug, but another time around the same dose I got zero sleep all night - so I guess it's s&s. With ALD it's even easier to drift asleep. Granted this isn't usually deep sleep, more like psychedelic comas that you drift in and out of. One a side note: I love that tryptaminish vibration that lysergamides give you when you lay down and try to drift of while tripping, almost like a brain buzzing lysergic massage.


----------



## EntheoDjinn

Boognish said:


> ........, more like psychedelic comas that you drift in and out of..........



Thank you Boognish - that's the term I was trying to articulate when I was thinking of how to describe my post-LSD25  sleep 

The post-1p sleep was however deep and satisfying (and no sketched-out feeling leading up to it either). Curiouser and curiouser


----------



## omerobert

.:Holy::Toast:. said:


> I found 1p to be very uncomfortably stimulating, more so than 2c-e.
> At least with 2c-e I can sleep around the 12 hour mark, for 1p it takes me at least 16 hours unless I have benzos or something.
> Except maybe at a festival I don't think I'll be doing much of my 1p-LSD, however ALD-52 is definitely on my next list to try



I experience the exact opposite: on 100-150 ug of 1P-LSD I can easily sleep around the 10 hour mark. With regular LSD, independant of dosage, there is residual stimulation, leaving me being able to sleep at the 16 hour mark at its earliest. ALD-52 was even less stimulating than 1P-LSD for me.


----------



## Kaleida

So, I've been doing what reading I can on ALD-52, and it sounds pretty interesting. I'm not sure if the few differences people describe from LSD will make me like it more or less, but I am at least quite curious to find out. One thing I was wondering though is if you guys might be able to help me decide on a good starting dose. The thing is, I have extensive experience with LSD, more so than any other psychedelic, but not once with an exact, weighed dose, or even with some street dealer bullshit dose. I have literally no earthly idea what kinds of doses of LSD do what to me. However, what I can say is that I have now tried ETH-LAD once at 100 ug, and this was enough for strong but not that meaningful closed eye imagery, but not really for any significant open eye visuals or euphoria. So, since I know you all here love your lysergamides so much, I was mainly wondering if anyone could use this as a jumping off point to try to give me an estimate of how much ALD-52 I might need to get both good open and closed eye visuals and some nice euphoria?

Any help at all I could get with this would be much appreciated. Also, don't worry about recommending too much.... I may not know the doses of LSD I've taken but I can tell you for sure that I've taken a lot, and I don't need an easy introduction this time. I'm looking for a great, full experience, that will be treated with care no matter what the dose.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'd start with 1 hit maybe (125ug)... for me that's a nice solid trip, not too visual but really nice.  I'm sure you'd be fine with 2 though (250ug) and would certainly be a lot stronger.

Actually if you want to just in, take 250ug.  I usually take 1 but usually I am trying not to go too deep and use it socially.


----------



## Kaleida

Hehe, I wouldn't mind jumping into a powerful experience as long as it's not like earth-shatteringly intense, I'm not looking for something THAT strong right now. That is my only concern about 125 ug though, that it would prove to be too underwhelming for me, but given my total lack of LSD dose reference I really couldn't make any solid guess about that. It could just be the part of me that's become accustomed to thinking that one dose of street LSD is always too little for a full trip like I want, but even still I usually wouldn't take less than even three or four from a batch, not after testing it anyway. I am looking forward to not having to go through so much for what I want with ALD-52, but it still makes me want to take at least a little bit more.

Thanks for the input so far.  And yeah, social trips are nice too, especially if you can get there off of a single dose of this stuff, but that's not really what I use LSD for, so it's not my goal with this either. I personally consider LSD my ultimate hallucinogen, and would rather go deep with it as much as possible and save my caution for other things. I actually used to describe my trips on all other psychedelics as just killing time between LSD experiences... which I also honestly feel is still fairly accurate.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah I've never had a single hit of LSD that got me as far in as one of those 125ug blotters of ALD-52.  I think 125ug is quite a bit stronger than most acid you can get, even when the acid is advertised higher.


----------



## Kaleida

Well, that's encouraging to hear then, especially since you've been doing this for so long! With that in mind I might consider starting at 125 after all, and I definitely won't go over 250 for now. I might still choose the latter for my first time though, probably just depending on my mood at the time.... I could see myself going for it at the last second just because my thirst for LSD is so high at the moment, it's been a couple years now since my last time. Seems like a good opportunity to really make it count!


----------



## StMorningGlory

I really kinda think it loses the magic at the 375mcg mark. It just feels like LSD at that point. So I actually tell everyone with this, lower is better. 

I feel like this one is much more suited for social and creative aspects.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I felt 250ug as a starter dose was a blast and I had no apprehension. I drank a lot of beer though. 125ug is honestly a bit too mellow to me with this stuff, Kaleida I bet you'd love 250ug.


----------



## Toltec

I had my first experience with ALD-52 at 300ug (white ones) A Cuddle Pudel of bliss this one is... Then I tried it at 225ug and did notice little difference. I'll soon see what 150 is like.. Out in the forest with nature...

Everyone's reality varies, and their experiences too. IMHO This stuff is very accepting, most folks would enjoy this friendly little gem..... Viva la Sysconaughts


----------



## Kaleida

StMorningGlory said:


> I really kinda think it loses the magic  at the 375mcg mark. It just feels like LSD at that point. So I actually  tell everyone with this, lower is better.
> 
> I feel like this one is much more suited for social and creative aspects.



I  consider LSD to be my perfect high, so that's perfectly alright with  me.  I'm really only interested in ALD-52 in the first place to be  able to get back to the same realms that high doses of LSD take me to.  I'll probably work my way up to the 500+ ug range pretty quickly.



Cream Gravy? said:


> I felt 250ug as a starter dose was a blast  and I had no apprehension. I drank a lot of beer though. 125ug is  honestly a bit too mellow to me with this stuff, Kaleida I bet you'd  love 250ug.



Awesome, that sounds good then! I'll very  likely start with 250 ug then, that seems like it should at least be a  full trip even if I still could've taken more. Thanks for the input! 



Toltec said:


> I had my first experience with ALD-52 at 300ug  (white ones) A Cuddle Pudel of bliss this one is... Then I tried it at  225ug and did notice little difference. I'll soon see what 150 is like..  Out in the forest with nature...
> 
> Everyone's reality varies, and their experiences too. IMHO This stuff is  very accepting, most folks would enjoy this friendly little gem.....  Viva la Sysconaughts



You didn't notice much difference between 225 and 300 ug? Have you gone higher than that yet?

I'm definitely very excited for it, it's been too long since I felt that lysergic bliss.


----------



## sean107

Yeah since you have experience I'd go higher than 125ug if you feel up to it. I gave a very inexperienced friend 2 100ug tabs thinking him and his gf would be sharing the two hits, instead he took both but he still loved it.


----------



## Ziiirp

So this has more or less a similar perceived potency as AL-LAD ? Just with a longer duration ?


----------



## pupnik

I think that works for me


----------



## StMorningGlory

Ziiirp said:


> So this has more or less a similar perceived potency as AL-LAD ? Just with a longer duration ?



I'd say potency is on par with LSD, intensity is less.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

"""Acetylated organic molecules exhibit increased ability to cross the selectively permeable blood–brain barrier.[citation needed] Acetylation helps a given drug reach the brain more quickly, making the drug's effects more intense and increasing the effectiveness of a given dose.[citation needed] The acetyl group in acetylsalicylic acid (aspirin) enhances its effectiveness relative to the natural anti-inflammatant salicylic acid. In similar manner, acetylation converts the natural painkiller morphine into the far more potent heroin (diacetylmorphine""""

Okay so knowing this about the action of acetylization, why do you think that ald-52 isn't a more potent agonist than lsd-25? Isn't is sort of counterintuitive that it's considered a smoother less potent version of lsd?


----------



## pupnik

maybe we are getting racemic compounds that act faster and are stronger but only 1/2 the effective measured dose (in pure dextro LSD) due to stereoisomer mix, only one version d-lsd is fully  active, l-lsd is 10th the strength.


----------



## cj187

I'm pretty sure it's not racemic. LSD is amost always found as d-LSD, with maybe a tiny bit of the other isomers (LSD has 4 isomers) present as minor impurities. The guys making this know what they're doing. I think acetylation won't necessarily be as effective at increasing absorption for every molecule as it is for morphine. The absorption rate of the acetylated molecule depends on the properties of the parent molecule.


----------



## Kaleida

sean107 said:


> Yeah since you have experience I'd go higher  than 125ug if you feel up to it. I gave a very inexperienced friend 2  100ug tabs thinking him and his gf would be sharing the two hits,  instead he took both but he still loved it.



Sounds good to me! Yeah, I have plenty of experience and I would like a great, strong trip to bring me back into the lysergic realm. 250 ug sounds like it might be the perfect starting place.


----------



## Toltec

Can't hurt  ^ 
I found it to left me, wanting to take it more often at that dose (250 to 300ug), than I normally do... that be, 4 times a year
Holding fast.... 

For a first time' er work your way up.. 250ug can be to much for certain personalities


----------



## Hyperflux

Is the jump from 300ug to 500ug overwhelming? I am thinking about it for therapeutic purposes, under the right set and setting of course.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Hyperflux said:


> Is the jump from 300ug to 500ug overwhelming? I am thinking about it for therapeutic purposes, under the right set and setting of course.



Have you taken high dose LSD before? Because it's pretty much identical at that dose. I find a little less comedown but that could just be cleaner synth.


----------



## stanleyK

Dosage with LSD is pretty difficult to evaluate. All I can say is that 1 tab of ald labeled 100µ was stronger than any LSD tab I took in my life. Not that I took just one tab very often becaus I don't like sub par trip, but 2 ald tabs of 100µ is equivalent to 3 LSD tabs for me.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hyperflux said:


> Is the jump from 300ug to 500ug overwhelming? I am thinking about it for therapeutic purposes, under the right set and setting of course.


I took my first wack at 375 the other day and man i gotta say this stuff is super easy going. The visuals increased but wgat really increased was the euphoria i got from the body load. Tbh it felt like i was rolling lots of eye flutters or wobbles. Any one expiernced with tryptamines should rember this bodyload. Felt similir to 4 ho met. Just bliss. 
Even met a girl who has never had any lsd or psychedelics before and with a good trip sitter she took 7 hits over the course of 1 night for her first time tripping.( not my idea) but She gad zero problems navigating it.  Seems like its kimda hard to freak out on this. I havnt seen anyone react negatively to it tbh. This stuff is smooth clean shit. No fried feeling next day no cramps nada. Just bliss ;-)


----------



## blistersinthedark

^
I'd go a little easy on the superlatives. Although it does feel quite easy on the body (yes, more than LSD), I found ALD-52 to be just as likely to induce paranoia, or at least intense or even unjustly harsh self-reflection, especially if taken in social settings. Last time I took it, a small and insignificant verbal blunder got me anxious for the remainder of the trip and pretty much ruined the experience.

I guess it depends on what kind of person you are, but although 75 µg was manageable in terms of staying within the boundaries of consensus reality, it made me realize that I shouldn't be taking these drugs socially at all because my self-image becomes completely distorted and I get far too vulnerable.


----------



## psy997

I agree. I think it's irresponsible to go around touting full blown psychedelics as 'easy to handle' and so nice that it's almost impossible to have a bad time on them. No matter how easy going comparatively, it's not following our policy of HR to be throwing around such heavy handed statements.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hey i never said to follow the activities on my post. I was mearly stating what happened. I wasnt even there if i was i wouldnt have ever recomened such i high dose. No where in my post do i recomend for anyone to take such high doses. 
  All i was trying to say for me 375 was intense but still relatively easy going for myself.  Thats because i have ate lsd and ald 52 more times than i can count. All i was saying is that people i know who have taken it has said its very clean feeling and for the most part perfect. 
   As far as the girl who took 7 hits over the course of the night she said that it was friendly in nature and she had no problems. And it was her boyfriends idea not mine
So where in my post do i recommend that first times take take insane doses? 
   I have been around along enough to know better than to recomend something like that.  I did not know that your opinion counts as advice for others to follow. So give me a fucking break for christ sake.


----------



## psy997

Bigazznugz said:


> Seems like its kimda hard to freak out on this. I havnt seen anyone react negatively to it tbh. This stuff is smooth clean shit. No fried feeling next day no cramps nada. Just bliss ;-)



I never persecuted you like you seem to be reacting to Bigazz.

That being said, the statement as quoted above if read by a teenager or irresponsible drug user could lead to higher than needed doses or dosing in inadvisable environments leading to issues. Just because you have not explicitly said that there is nothing to worry about with this chemical, it's totally safe, etc. etc. does not mean you have not in some sense said it, ie. implied it. One must remember every action has consequences. In a setting like BL which is completely and totally based off of Harm Reduction principles we must be careful with what we put out there, staying aware at all times that our words could be read by absolutely anyone and perceived in a variety of ways.


----------



## Hyperflux

I think I'll give 500ug ALD-52 a go then, but not without phenibut. I find that it really helps make the experience better without dulling it as benzos do.


----------



## sean107

Why not just stick with 400ug? I doubt it'd be any less intense than 500ug and you'd save yourself 100ug.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Well then blame the irresponsible drug user who drops ald-52 and thinks it has no concequenses. Not me. ;-)
 But its all good i get your point.


----------



## stanleyK

Hyperflux said:


> I think I'll give 500ug ALD-52 a go then, but not without phenibut. I find that it really helps make the experience better without dulling it as benzos do.


I also often take Phenibut with lsd  for the same reason than you but I didn't feel it was necessary with ald.
Not that I can't be irrational with ald but it's just less anxious and edgy.

Regarding taking lsd in social situation, I don't see the point to do social activities during a trip but I can't perfectly manage it 2 hours after peaking. It's like my brain was getting used to his new perception of reality.


----------



## pupnik

hopefully this account of using 50 mics (half blotter) 3 days after the last, is not too boring
the intoxication was equal to 1 beer except it extended 8 hours, and included psychedelic enhancement which beer does not.

the first 4 hours were shared experience doing normal things with my wife at the house, including the final inspection and payment of our house painter who really did a great job on the outside ( that included many mini-repairs that a painter usually does not).
then dinner and some GOTHAM, till I was alone awake.

the next 4 hours were quiet in bed with no screen or lights:
each position was lovely
eyes closed I was immersed in light jeweled arabesques and color patterns elusively reforming before perception gels, really there, yet easy to look away (ignore).
no mania, but some constant pressure to reach or connect with something essential
body sensation and mental activity merged into no-thought which is a kind of totality embrace-release thoughtless thought state.
this went on for some time, and eventually turned into sleep, and continues in echoes after waking.


----------



## Wesley reynolds

So I've experimented with both ALD and 1p this last month for strictly microdoses, to test for differences. I've come to a definite conclusion that 1p causes pronounced sort of subtle confusion, like sensitivity to how words are said, and then looping them.  sort of annoying. This is during the come up period that lasts for about an hour,  that I attribute to my body having a bit of trouble catalyzing the 1p group fully and turning into the lsd. I'm not sure about the pharmakentics exactly, but this happens everytime, and that seems to be the best explanation I can think of. After its fully active though, the lysergic energy is indistinguishable. with ald-52 the onset into lysergic energy seems to be very smooth and a really unnoticeable transition period from sober to just feeling bright, clean, and energetic.


----------



## pupnik

full blotter after two days off, and no longer comparable to beer, this is the real thing,
with a spring to it!
nice.


----------



## stanleyK

what an idea to compare ald with beer ;-)


----------



## pupnik

well half tab did feel like a good strong beer (but a magical one), while one blotter is straight up clean bright acid space and flow.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

After about 4 goes with 250, 2 at 125 and 1 at 375, I feel bewteen 250-375 is perfect....I'll never go lower than 250 again personally....

I also need to tone down the amount of booze I ingest next time to reall gauge where I feel the best at.....I'm thinking 250 just feels perfect


----------



## Img_9999

Hey guys, I think this was discussed here before, but I can't find it in the thread. 

I recently received 25  blotters, supposedly dosed at 125ug, but some of them are noticeably "thinner" than the others. I'm not sure if that means that the thinner ones are underdosed, or if the sheet was perforated arbitrarily, in which case none of the blotters has the advertised dosed. Has anyone encountered themselves with thinner blotters? Were they weak ? Were the rest of them stronger than 125 ug ?

 I bought this to have "reliably dosed acid", but it the dose is still unknown it kind of defies the purpose, he. Still curious as to how this lysergamide will compare to it's parent molecule, seeing as many people reported a "mellower" trip. But I must admit I'm an skeptic, as 1P felt the same as LSD to me.


----------



## pupnik

my ald-52 blotters are way thinner and not printed as compared to 1p-lsd from the same source.
they could be light, you have to try it, 
then there it is - they are what they are, 
no guarantees on the actual number of micrograms present, 
the market is not regulated. thank goodness.


----------



## Img_9999

Haha yeah, that's true. Blotter's  dose is usually a mystery. I was just interested in making ug per ug comparison with the other available lysergamides. What confuses me, though, is not that they are thinner than other blotters I've had in the past, but that some of the ones I received are thinner than the others from the same batch. So I think I should assume they are unevenly dosed ?


----------



## Xorkoth

By thin, do you mean the paper is thinner, or they're rectangular rather than square (ie, one dimension is narrower)?  I received 25 hits of ALD-52 from a common source that prints the molecule on them, and most of them were regular size, but the edge ones have about 1/3 extra width.  Those blotters are certainly stronger than the regular sized ones.  Since it's almost certain they soak their sheets and don't try dropping on each hit, that makes sense.


----------



## Img_9999

Oh , yes, I guess narrower is a better suited word
One column of  blotters is narrower than the rest.
I guess those ones are underdosed then :/


----------



## psy997

From Xorkoth's description it sounds like those may not be underdosed but the others overdosed?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I'm not sure of the exact method they used to lay these blotters, but I seriously doubt that your thinner blotters are in fact dosed lower. I wouldn't worry about it  plus you could always eat em if you're really wanting to find out the truth


----------



## Img_9999

psy997 said:


> From Xorkoth's description it sounds like those may not be underdosed but the others overdosed?




Mmhmhm but my situation is the contrary of what Xorkoth described.  He said he has 4 columns of squares, and then at the right a 5th column of wider blotters, which he experienced as stronger.

I got four columns of perfect squares,  but the first column to the left is made of narrower, rectangle-blotters. 


Maybe I should just ignore the perforation and cut the piece of paper I received in 25 same-sized squares, lol. 





			
				Cream Gravy? said:
			
		

> Plus you could always eat em if you're really wanting to find out the truth



Hahaha, yeah, I guess I'm eating them this weekend. For THE TRUTH !


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Img_9999 said:


> For THE TRUTH !


This cracked me up  que the _X-Files_ theme

I wouldn't cut them, myself. I would just tear them at the perforations still. Don't ask me for a reason, it's just what I would do hahah.


----------



## Hawk-o

All I know is I had a banner day today on 250ug. Coming off of back to back bad expierences combining eth-lad and ald I decided to not mix and just go with ald...and it was an excellent choice, pure bliss. 

Now I have the daunting task to figure out my eth-lad. I'm a firm believer that the original 150 mic hits contain a more positive and beautiful energy then the 2nd batch 100mic hits.

But yeah, great to know ald is so incredibly beautiful on so many levels. I have found a true friend.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Img_9999 said:


> Hey guys, I think this was discussed here before, but I can't find it in the thread.
> 
> I recently received 25  blotters, supposedly dosed at 125ug, but some of them are noticeably "thinner" than the others. I'm not sure if that means that the thinner ones are underdosed, or if the sheet was perforated arbitrarily, in which case none of the blotters has the advertised dosed. Has anyone encountered themselves with thinner blotters? Were they weak ? Were the rest of them stronger than 125 ug ?
> 
> I bought this to have "reliably dosed acid", but it the dose is still unknown it kind of defies the purpose, he. Still curious as to how this lysergamide will compare to it's parent molecule, seeing as many people reported a "mellower" trip. But I must admit I'm an skeptic, as 1P felt the same as LSD to me.


Had a bunch of the fat wide blotters. They are good tabs. If they are stronger than the other ones than its not by much. I brought this up a few pages back.


----------



## Boognish

Sorry to interplupt... currently coming up on a healthy serving of 450ug ALD-52 combo'd with 22mgs 2ce.. I'm in the clouds very gentle this combo is...


----------



## mahk

Hello. I'm going to share a very horrifying trip I experienced yesterday. Even though it was very intense, I feel as if I learned something from it. I've been crying for the past hours trying to get back into the real world. I will tell my story quite briefly.

Me and my 2 friends had been really excited about this weekend, we had all been on a 2 month break from taking psychs.
1st friend took 100ug, 2nd friend took 200ug, and I took 300ug.

The first 1.5hrs were awesome. As any other ald-52 trip I had, you know what I mean.
We had been outside for pretty much this entire time, and when we came inside, I turned on the tv. Everything was fine, until the audio started echoing, hardcore.
I had a blackout for ~5 minutes, but according to my friends, I stood up, screamed "NO, NO, NO!!" and i remember as if I was reborn. I had no memory of anything. I guess I freaked out my friends, but they were really nice, but I had trouble communicating with the friend who had ingested 200ug.
We could talk about anything, but I'd forgot what we talked about and so did he. This kept going for ~20 mins. 

I got the sensation that I needed to get out of my house. One of my favorite youtubers [PsychedSubstance] taught me that you should leave the area if you're having a bad time. I guess i subconsciously remembered that, which helped me out a lot.
When we changed location I slowly started feeling fine.
[The next 8 hours was like any other ald-52 trip, but my memory was really foggy, I snapped out of it at times forgetting who I was and it felt like a dream.]

I guess I have a weak mind cause I've been reading a lot of trip reports on here, and some are way worse.
But this experience was pretty damn scary.
I have to add that the trip lasted for around 18-20 hours. It might have been because I could not sleep, and I could not eat whatsoever. But after getting 3 hours of sleep I'm basically at baseline, my tongue is a bit numb, and I'm still baffled... still seems unreal.


----------



## Kaleida

In my experience, the most frightening trips often don't sound very scary when told as a story. Anyone can grasp why a terrifying hallucination might scare you, but it's much harder to empathize with something like losing all of your memories and feeling too far away from reality for those inexperienced with such things. Ironically, on the other hand, I've also found that the darkest hallucinations often are not as frightening as they sound when you're actually seeing them.

No one should consider themselves to be of weak mind for having a difficult experience on 300 ug of LSD or any of its prodrugs. For most without tolerance that is a very powerful experience, and I've seen some pretty strong people lose their shit on less than that. The goal is just to make sure that you don't do anything to harm yourself or others or damage anything during the process, and to afterwards attempt to take something away from it as you've said you think you have.

The brief blackout as it's really hitting that you've described is also pretty consistent with my overly powerful LSD trips. The psychological effects always hit me really hard for the first few hours, and then it smooths out to be very down to earth and euphoric for two or three times as long after that, and if the dose is strong enough then the beginning will involve blackouts and/or some extremely novel states of consciousness similar to what you've described, and the rest will be more focused on reintegrating into myself and the rest of reality. A temporary loss of memory of my life leading up to the experience is also quite common, even when there is no blackout.

It is likely that things will still feel unreal for you for a little while; these kinds of experiences can take some time to work themselves out, regardless of whether they're positive or negative overall, and especially when you're new to them. Trust me though when I say that it will pass, and this trip will become just a distant memory like any other. Time has a way of doing that, no matter how intense any life experience seems in the moment.

In the meantime, though it may seem difficult, I would just try to be grateful that your first experience with such an intense trip ultimately went quite smoothly, in the sense that you didn't hurt yourself or do anything too crazy, and try to appreciate it for what it was. These drugs are not toys and they really need to be respected, as I'm sure you understand now more than ever.


----------



## pupnik

mahk said:


> ...
> I had a blackout for ~5 minutes, but according to my friends, I stood up, screamed "NO, NO, NO!!" and i remember as if I was reborn. I had no memory of anything. I guess I freaked out my friends, but they were really nice, but I had trouble communicating with the friend who had ingested 200ug.
> We could talk about anything, but I'd forgot what we talked about and so did he. This kept going for ~20 mins.
> ...



this is what happens when the dose is too high for the person 
initially sensation becomes richer, impulses last longer and overlap,
then entire moments or events layer up in a stack of timeless time (what you had "audio echoing hardcore")
then the stack of moments becomes too deep and you blackout or white out and become delerious.

slightly less psychedelic effect is just rich and maybe echoing, in this case you crossed the line to amnesia which fortunately with lysergics is not harmful just scary.


----------



## phuckingnutz

Img_9999 said:


> Maybe I should just ignore the perforation and cut the piece of paper I received in 25 same-sized squares, lol.



Probably, if you want uniformity in your doses.


----------



## phuckingnutz

Img_9999 said:


> I bought this to have "reliably dosed acid", but it the dose is still unknown it kind of defies the purpose, he. Still curious as to how this lysergamide will compare to it's parent molecule, seeing as many people reported a "mellower" trip. But I must admit I'm an skeptic, as 1P felt the same as LSD to me.



I think the only differences in 1P-LSD, LSD and ALD-52 is in the head. People think it's mellower, it is. People think it's stronger, it is.
If there is any difference in the three, since all three are actually just ONE, it is due to the placebo effect, nonstandard doses or maybe the 1P and ALD are heavier enough to make a difference in the amount of LSD after conversion since the MM is going to be greater, but I haven't researched it as it seems fruitless to go to tons of trouble trying to figure this out when, even if one does figure it out, every trip is still different and still the same.


----------



## The Hypnotist

Haven't tried ALD-52 but 1P- was indistinguishable from LSD for me too. I am one more to believe that it is all probably suggestion and beliefs.
It would be very interesting to do some blind test and see if it can be recognized. 
Those of you with several compounds and a believe in the difference should try to ask a friend to give you one of them and report back.
Anyway they might still be indistinguishable and different, as some blind test with Coke and Pepsi have shown.


----------



## headfuck123

I was with a group of around 10 people all on ALD. 3 or so knew it wasnt LSD and the rest assumed it was LSD. The group who knew it was ALD had difficult experiences claiming they didnt feel quite right (anxiety, panicing etc) and the rest went about their trip as if it was just plain old LSD. All people in the group where experienced with LSD. 

I do feel that ALD is smoother but im still open to the fact it may be hyped up to be that way with no difference between LSD and ALD. 

I think the only way to find out would be to take a higher dose of ALD. Ive went up to 250ug before and it was fairly easy for me to control and have a good time. If I take 200ug plus of LSD I tend to have a far more visually and mentally intense trip.


----------



## sean107

ALD-52 is most definitely different than LSD in some ways that are not just psychological.
LSD consistently causes extreme mania for me even if it's only 30ug-40ug.
ALD-52 never caused mania at any dose whatsoever.
They are different.


----------



## The Hypnotist

In the province of the mind, what one believes to be true is true or becomes true, within certain limits to be found experientially and experimentally. These limits are further beliefs to be transcended.
John Cunningham Lilly


----------



## sean107

Yeah well I've also done double blind tests with friends using ALD-52 & LSD. They also noted differences with ALD-52 and LSD.
They are different.


----------



## The Hypnotist

In headfuck123 experiment the results were different from your experiment. So no consensus. We don't know.


----------



## phuckingnutz

sean107 said:


> Yeah well I've also done double blind tests with friends using ALD-52 & LSD. They also noted differences with ALD-52 and LSD.
> They are different.



Well Sean, I'd be open to the Idea that it might be like 4-ACO-DMT being converted into 4-HO-DMT, which most of it is, but not all and that gives it a distinctly different buzz. Besides my experience with ALD-52 is nonexistent, so I am open to the idea that maybe ALD-52 has some of it's own characteristics that follow it, unchanged, to the brain. 
As for 1-P vs LSD, I can't tell the difference and I've taken it many times.


----------



## sean107

Exactly. I've done mountains of 4-AcO-DMT, magic mushrooms (and LSD) but I've always found that although 4-AcO-DMT and mushrooms are very similar yet they also have quite distinct differences. All the friends that I have who have tried both say the same thing as well.
As for 1P-LSD, I can't compare. I've never tried it and if it's really just the same as LSD then it doesn't particularly interest me.


----------



## mahk

Kaleida said:


> The brief blackout as it's really hitting that you've described is also pretty consistent with my overly powerful LSD trips. The psychological effects always hit me really hard for the first few hours, and then it smooths out to be very down to earth and euphoric for two or three times as long after that, and if the dose is strong enough then the beginning will involve blackouts and/or some extremely novel states of consciousness similar to what you've described, and the rest will be more focused on reintegrating into myself and the rest of reality. A temporary loss of memory of my life leading up to the experience is also quite common, even when there is no blackout.
> 
> It is likely that things will still feel unreal for you for a little while; these kinds of experiences can take some time to work themselves out, regardless of whether they're positive or negative overall, and especially when you're new to them. Trust me though when I say that it will pass, and this trip will become just a distant memory like any other. Time has a way of doing that, no matter how intense any life experience seems in the moment.
> 
> In the meantime, though it may seem difficult, I would just try to be grateful that your first experience with such an intense trip ultimately went quite smoothly, in the sense that you didn't hurt yourself or do anything too crazy, and try to appreciate it for what it was. These drugs are not toys and they really need to be respected, as I'm sure you understand now more than ever.



You really have all the answers man, I'm quite relieved that others experience these blackouts, cause that was what freaked me out the most.
Even though I just wanted to have a good time with my friends, this trip truly changed my mindset. I've always been kind of shy and a bit sad, but after this experience I realized there's no need for that
-life is beautiful. I went outside today and spoke with random people, in the park and in a line in the grocery store, this might sound like regular behavior, but the "normal" me would never do this.
I even talked a lot with my sister, our relationship hasn't always been the best, but we talked more than we've done in years. I feel happier and more outgoing. 
I've even stopped smoking cigarettes, this was not my goal while going into this experience, I just have no desire to smoke anymore.
But yes, I'm feeling a bit lucky I didn't hurt myself or anything, things could have gone real bad. I have so much more respect for this substance now. This is not something to mess around with, or take just to have a good time. I will take a long break from psychedelics.
Thank you.



pupnik said:


> this is what happens when the dose is too high for the person
> initially sensation becomes richer, impulses last longer and overlap,
> then entire moments or events layer up in a stack of timeless time (what you had "audio echoing hardcore")
> then the stack of moments becomes too deep and you blackout or white out and become delerious.
> 
> 
> slightly less psychedelic effect is just rich and maybe echoing, in this case you crossed the line to amnesia which fortunately with lysergics is not harmful just scary.



Yeah I'm positive I took too much this time 
I have experience audio enhancement and echoing before, but not anywhere near like this. It feels great to have someone explain this to me. Thank you.
I should mention that my friend who took 100ug had a terrible experience, maybe even worse than me. The reason for that might be that he also smoked cannabis(which I didn't), I shouldn't had let him, but the state I was in I almost forgot what drugs even were. 
Anyways, he looked like a corpse almost(my visuals might have exaggerated this) he was really pale, he was really dark under his eyes, he was shaking like a cold dog. I felt really bad for the guy.
He kept saying 'turn the music off' even though the only sounds were from us talking, so he decided to go to bed. We tried to help him out for ~1h, but he refused to listen to us and went to sleep(how that no was possible).
The next day he remembers nothing about tripping that hard, which I guess is a good thing.


----------



## sheekle

Anyone combined ALD with LSD? My two experiments with ALD were fantastic, I feel like it would synergize well with L.


----------



## Kaleida

mahk said:


> You really have all the answers man, I'm quite relieved that others experience these blackouts, cause that was what freaked me out the most.
> Even though I just wanted to have a good time with my friends, this trip truly changed my mindset. I've always been kind of shy and a bit sad, but after this experience I realized there's no need for that
> -life is beautiful. I went outside today and spoke with random people, in the park and in a line in the grocery store, this might sound like regular behavior, but the "normal" me would never do this.
> I even talked a lot with my sister, our relationship hasn't always been the best, but we talked more than we've done in years. I feel happier and more outgoing.
> I've even stopped smoking cigarettes, this was not my goal while going into this experience, I just have no desire to smoke anymore.
> But yes, I'm feeling a bit lucky I didn't hurt myself or anything, things could have gone real bad. I have so much more respect for this substance now. This is not something to mess around with, or take just to have a good time. I will take a long break from psychedelics.
> Thank you.



That is wonderful, I am truly happy that you were able to get so much good out of it.  Yes, I have seen some people really changed after their first powerful LSD trip.... Some people may feel more lost than others at first depending on how they lived beforehand, but I think most come to think of it as a positive experience they wouldn't take back once it all sinks in. It will definitely open up your mind to parts of reality you hadn't noticed before though, especially in relation to your own behaviors as you say, so you can understand why being able to handle those kinds of truths is so important to being able to make something out of it....

Anyway, you're very welcome and I hope your forward momentum continues to grow for a long time to come. :D


----------



## Img_9999

Well, I tried the blotters and they felt ... strong enough haha. Can't be sure yet if they are dosed evenly but I feel happy with whatever dosage is contained in the narrower blotters anyway. A single one gave me a fairly strong trip. It was wonderful. 

On a side note, and to  keep the endless debate stretching further, it felt almost exactly the same as any trip I've had with LSD or 1P-LSD before. Whatever differences I perceived are equivalent to the differences between trips using the same substance (Attributable to set/setting and randomness). After the peak the plateau seemed longer that usual, but I've had that happen on regular LSD before.  Sleep was hard after 11 hours, as residual stimulation and faint CEV were still present, but  I managed to sleep using 0.5 mg of etizolam. Some people had reported "no fried feeling the next day", but I felt pretty mentally exhausted yesterday after my trip, and still feel a little bit tired and groggy, but maybe the real culprit is the fact that I was hiking and doing lots of physical activity during this past weekend. So in my experience, this is the same as LSD. Which for a grey-area RC, and in a country where street tabs are most likely NBOMe like mine, it's pretty fucking great


----------



## EntheoDjinn

sean107 said:


> Yeah well I've also done double blind tests with friends using ALD-52 & LSD. They also noted differences with ALD-52 and LSD.
> They are different.



Hi Sean107.  I'm very curious about all this stuff as are many posters on this thread. Double-blind testing is at least a reasonably reliable way of getting to grips with the enigma.  Despite the fact that no one can compare the content of their trip with others the double-blind test might help to pin down differences in the realms of one's own experiences.

Can you detail your double-blind testing? I'm not sure if I'm reading your post correctly.  Did you and your friends take the lysergamides without knowing which lysergamide it was?  if so then who knew which was which? Alternatively, if you took them and your friends knew, then it wouldn't be double-blind - and in fact if they were present (tripping or otherwise) their reactions to you, knowing which one you had taken, could have compromised the blinded-ness. What I mean here is that their expectations/knowingness may have subtly influenced their behaviour in a way that changed your behaviour.  Messy business trying to do comparisons in this field


----------



## Dr Mamba

Am not sure I like ALD52.
If you go from the "deepest" to the "shalowest" lysergamide, you got :
ALD52 -> LSD = 1P LSD -> AL-LAD -> ETH-LAD

But for me "deep" is not "best".
With ALD52, I dont feel I do a trip, its more like I get insane.
Its very subtil, like what you get with 3meoPCP or benzos : you think that you are normal but you do silly things.
With the "shalow" stuff, its like "waw, here we go, something is arriving, am in a roller coaster", my mind stay were it usualy is.

When I want to work with some questions, have inseights, improve myself, ALD52 is not the way to go.
Cause there is no "meat", there is no confrontation with reality, I'm just elswere, I live a crazy moment but its not relate to my ordinary life.
With the "shalow" molecule, there is a force that put me outside, to other people, to live things.
And I have my ordinary brain to integrate this.
Each must find his own balance, and its great that we can now have several molecules.
For me AL-LAD lead to the most constructive experience.


----------



## Boognish

I find that 2c-E goes VERY well with thisn!! Will update


----------



## cj187

I finally gave in to all the hype about ALD-52 and got some 125ug blotters. I tried half a tab and it was everything I hoped it could be.

I still don't have enough experience with 1P-LSD and ALD-52 to say for sure whether there is a qualitative difference in effects between them and LSD, but goddamn, ALD-52 is some potent shit! It hit me harder and faster than any other lysergamide. I was frying my ass off on 62.5ug. If I took a full tab I would have been losing my mind. 1P-LSD is similar in potency to LSD for me, but ALD-52 seems to be quite a bit stonger.

So far it's hard for me to say whether it's "cleaner" and happier than LSD like people say it is. It may have been slightly less speedy than acid, but it still had some body load. I definitely had a bit of anxiety at times like I would from LSD.


----------



## psy997

Half is definitely enough for a trip though? Some blood family of mine just got some, and it will be one of their's first time and the other second time tripping. I told them to take 3/4 of a blotter, is that too much?


----------



## pupnik

3/4 should be fine really
one is solid
half quite mild.


----------



## Toltec

I give! I need to try this 1 tab experience.


----------



## sean107

Do it.


----------



## Hawk-o

Whole E Sheet! Just a few weeks away from a really great at 250mics, today I chose to ride the same amount....but this time I was totally blown away...SAME set and setting as always...but I was in and out of ego loss for most of the first few hours...blown away...made it tough to enjoy until I could finally get a grasp back to being somewhat functional. 

Suprised me...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Yeah, ALD-52 has a tendency to sneak up on you. One time it'll be transparent, the next you'll be frying uncomfortably hard. Real easy come-ups tho compared to acid. I bet less gets to the brain in the first hour as opposed to LSD.


----------



## Toltec

How fun Hawk-o 
 I hope your session moved you forward. It Sounds like you gained much insight from your experience. 
Ald-52 & LSD are IMO the best tools out there for personnel growth...


----------



## psy997

Even moreso than the -DMT molecules Toltec? On my 125ug ALD-52 trip last Saturday I received the distinct messages that ergoloids couldn't take me to where I wanted to go right now, and that the -DMT series would be my allies/guides in further achoring higher frequencies, if you will. That LSD and family is the ultimate wake up call, the cosmic rainbowed alarm clock of consciousness - just look at what it did in the 60s. And that -DMT is the path to the underworld, to the shadow self and self work.


----------



## Hawk-o

Still trying to integrate


----------



## MSK

psy997 said:


> Even moreso than the -DMT molecules Toltec? On my 125ug ALD-52 trip last Saturday I received the distinct messages that ergoloids couldn't take me to where I wanted to go right now, and that the -DMT series would be my allies/guides in further achoring higher frequencies, if you will. That LSD and family is the ultimate wake up call, the cosmic rainbowed alarm clock of consciousness - just look at what it did in the 60s. And that -DMT is the path to the underworld, to the shadow self and self work.


 that's indeed pretty accurate. I think lysergamides help me to get in touch with the outter world, while tryptamines help me to get in touch with my inner world, if that makes sense


----------



## cj187

Cream Gravy? said:


> Yeah, ALD-52 has a tendency to sneak up on you. One time it'll be transparent, the next you'll be frying uncomfortably hard. Real easy come-ups tho compared to acid. I bet less gets to the brain in the first hour as opposed to LSD.



Does ALD-52 have a slow come up for most people? When I tried it I came up much faster than I ever do with LSD. I was tripping hard less than an hour after I took it. It usually takes at least 2 hours with LSD.


----------



## psy997

It came on slowly for me, that's to say just like LSD. I didn't notice any significant differences in effects, come up included.


----------



## sean107

ALD-52's comes-up is generally quicker than LSD's come-up, for me anyway.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I mean that it hits out of nowhere. The peak is on me before I even realize it. Duration of the come-up is on par with LSD.


----------



## Xorkoth

This combines so well with 3-MeO-PCP.  I had around 8mg of 3-MeO orally (in 2 doses) starting about 2 hours into a half a tab dose of this (~65ug, which I expected to be a light dose) and ended up having a very full-fledged trip of surprising strength and utility.  Really engrossing, with some visuals and a powerful headspace that was very, very much off baseline.

I sure am glad I can trip well off normal (or even quite low) dosages of lysergamides nowadays.  I used to not be able to really get there with LSD any even stupidly high dosages, but that has entirely changed over time.


----------



## Hawk-o

I'm wondering if the hits that are presented at 125ug are laid evenly. My expirences have ranged wildly, with my latest trip really being off the charts.


----------



## Hawk-o

Cream Gravy? said:


> I mean that it hits out of nowhere. The peak is on me before I even realize it. Duration of the come-up is on par with LSD.


That was my last expirence as well. First few times, easy come up over a period of time...this last expirence I was waffled pretty fast.. and yet I was still filled with love and warmth..almost too much..overwhelming love.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I think they're dosed accurately, but if you try and cut them up chances are your dose will be much more variable. I've asked about other blotters from the same place, and whether or not I could cut them and still have accurate doses; their response was no, chances are one side or the other will have more product.


----------



## TheAppleCore

I tried 25 mcg of ALD-52 last night and LOVED it. Despite my sensitivity I was surprised to get CEVs, OEVs, and auditory hallucinations at that dose! (Although, considering the above discussion, maybe it was more than 25 mcg!)

Very clean on the body and mind, while retaining the essential stimulation of creativity and critical thinking that keeps me coming back to the lysergamides again and again.



psy997 said:


> That LSD and family is the ultimate wake up call, the cosmic rainbowed alarm clock of consciousness - just look at what it did in the 60s.



It's interesting to consider that the shift in availability of psychedelic drugs -- first LSD as the mainstream lysergamide for quite some time, then ALD-52 coming up as a strong competitor, due to its availability from legal and trustworthy sources -- follows the organic evolution of society and culture in general. Maybe LSD was the right tool for jarring awake a sleeping West, causing a dramatic explosion of counterculture, and ALD-52 is better suited to keep that movement steadily rolling along. Or something like that.


----------



## Vediog

Tried what I was told was over 200ug Friday night (laid by a friend of a friend do I doubt it was that much). Was left quite underwhelmed. I felt like I should have just taken a higher dose of LSD, or hell, even just drank instead. It felt like 1 hit of the acid I routinely get. As someone else said, I was left with the feeling that I am going to need tryptamines to really go anywhere moving forward.


----------



## Xorkoth

Huh, I wonder if what you had was legit or actually dosed anywhere near that high?  For me ALD-52 has been consistently very, very strong by dose, I can never tell of course how much LSD is actually on hits I've had, but I can't fathom ALD-52 could be weaker than LSD.


----------



## pupnik

It's upsetting  that there are so many non-standardized blotters, variance between adjacent blotters in a sheet, and even one edge visibly more well doped than another, but, we put up with this, and take it as it comes, occasionally under-stoned, and then sometimes, surprisingly well done from less than a single blotter.

It makes each test a whole new opportunity.


----------



## Vediog

Is ald more affected by food than LSD or am I thinking of 1p? That could have been a factor. But yeah I'm pretty skeptical of the actual dosage. I don't know if its worth trying more because it felt just like LSD which is way cheaper for me. Usually takes 3 tabs (sometimes 2 but that's with combinations) to get me over the tipping point from merely high to actually tripping. The other night I was just a bit high.


----------



## pupnik

not more affected by food no.
good luck with your stash, some tabs are just stronger, oh well


----------



## Xorkoth

pupnik said:


> It's upsetting  that there are so many non-standardized blotters, variance between adjacent blotters in a sheet, and even one edge visibly more well doped than another, but, we put up with this, and take it as it comes, occasionally under-stoned, and then sometimes, surprisingly well done from less than a single blotter.
> 
> It makes each test a whole new opportunity.



Yeah now that I think about it the half blotter I had was from an edge piece that has a discoloration on the edge of it.  So probably a higher dose than I figured.  Still, I received 25 of these from a sheet and every time I've taken it it's been really strong, whether from the middle or the side.  I took 2 only one time and it was a bit too strong for the situation (music festival) for a little while, nothing major but I wished I had taken less until later on.  Every other time I've taken 1 or less.  This is from someone who needs 450ug of AL-LAD to really trip, and who has traditionally been very naturally hardheaded to LSD.


----------



## sean107

Xorkoth, were your tabs the 100ug tabs or the 125ug tabs?


----------



## Xorkoth

The 125ug ones.


----------



## headfuck123

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah now that I think about it the half blotter I had was from an edge piece that has a discoloration on the edge of it.  So probably a higher dose than I figured.  Still, I received 25 of these from a sheet and every time I've taken it it's been really strong, whether from the middle or the side.  I took 2 only one time and it was a bit too strong for the situation (music festival) for a little while, nothing major but I wished I had taken less until later on.  Every other time I've taken 1 or less.  This is from someone who needs 450ug of AL-LAD to really trip, and who has traditionally been very naturally hardheaded to LSD.



Thats odd. As much as I love ALD I find one 125ug blotter to be slightly underwhelming and Im someone who enjoys AL-LAD at 150 - 300ug and LSD at around 100 - 200ug. I wouldnt consider myself a hard head with LSD despite years of regular experiences, with 1 tab usually being enough but with ALD-52 a single tab always feels lacking in some way for me.

I think this is simply proof that everyone reacts different and people should start low and find their own sweetspot.


----------



## xwztq

I haven't taken standard 25 but will soon since ALD-52 is generally 2-3x the price.

Microdosed a lot in the 25 ug range for several weeks. Gained maybe a slight mood boost but not too much beyond that.
Never took 100mg standalone except recently when I took about 300ug ALD-52 within the span of 2.5 hours. Tripped pretty hard, was pretty paranoid for maybe 2-3 hours; If I had a good friend to tell me everything is all good I could have probably avoided 80% of the bs I was fretting over.

Also had GI problems, that was my fault in eating a big sub sandwich right before tripping (I normally don't eat out).

CEV's were present but not very strong. Hard to tell wtf I was witnessing. OEV was just slight environmental breathing. If reading, text would morph in size.


Swear to fuck some 'stars' out there were actually spy satellites/stationary drones.. Or ALD just makes certain frequencies of star-light more apparent, primarily red light ("laser scanners").
Also saw grouped fluctuating knitted-red-orbs in the sky(space radiation?). They weren't everywhere, it seemed they had designated areas. Odd stuff.


----------



## r3n3g4d3

Tried it this weekend. Allegedly half of a 100ug blotter

Smoked some weed with it. It was the best/strongest lysergamide trip of my life. I felt like a continent. On par with my 200ug 1P-LSD trip but less scary


----------



## psy997

Yea one 125ug blotter had me out there pretty far. Amazing OEVs and headspace, a full on journey.


----------



## Xorkoth

headfuck123 said:


> I think this is simply proof that everyone reacts different and people should start low and find their own sweetspot.



Indeed, I fully agree.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Normally I do 250 which is glorious
Done 375 once and it was awesome
Been about a 3 month break and am thinking of going for 250 and then another 250 30 minutes in
Just got to find the right time?


----------



## r3n3g4d3

I don't understand how one could enjoy that. All of the Acetyl and propionyl variants i've tried are plenty at around 62.5 mcg


----------



## Peacephrog1972

The 2 times I've tried 125 I was left wanting more
Luckily one of those times I ran into a friends with a bowl full if dmt?


----------



## EntheoDjinn

r3n3g4d3 said:


> I don't understand how one could enjoy that. All of the Acetyl and propionyl variants i've tried are plenty at around 62.5 mcg



A case of mileage and variation. I haven't had the pleasure of ALD52 yet, but my introduction to 1P-LSD at 125ug was mild, though very nice indeed and authentically trippy. I reckon 200ug would be particularly nice for me and if I wanted something a bit more far out, but still cope-able, I imagine 250-300 would be perfect.   It really depends as well what you want out of it - how deep down the proverbial rabbit-hole you are comfortable in journeying. Less than 100ug would see me sorted for a social situation such as a club setting, but would be disappointing if I wanted my 3rd eye squeegeed, quite cleanly (thanks to the late Bill Hicks for that gem )


----------



## stanleyK

From my experience,  ald is 1.5 more potent than 1p.


----------



## Toltec

@ r3n3g4d3    
It's like the Alice & the rabbit hole analogy, the more you take the further you go.. It takes some folk a bit more,, or less to loss there ego.
Some just don't dear visit that place because of fear. Others find a new awakening there..


----------



## pupnik

Toltec said:


> @ r3n3g4d3
> It's like the Alice & the rabbit hole analogy, the more you take the further you go.. It takes some folk a bit more,, or less to loss there ego.
> Some just don't dear visit that place because of fear. Others find a new awakening there..



I used to find  a new awakening coming back from a strong dose, now I find  awakening all the way through on the lighter dose.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hawk-o said:


> That was my last expirence as well. First few times, easy come up over a period of time...this last expirence I was waffled pretty fast.. and yet I was still filled with love and warmth..almost too much..overwhelming love.


Are they from the same batch hawk. I can't really say that I have had that experience but I have had different trips off this paper. Some more interesting than others. But I take it as set and setting. Also what kind of weed I smoke will change the tune of the trip


----------



## mahk

Hello
I've read this whole thread but I don't remember if this has been answered. (It probably has, sorry about that)
Some, or most people say that it's really hard to tell LSD-25 and ALD-52 apart. The only difference is the come up, whereas ALD-52 is a lot smoother.
But I've read plenty of trip reports for LSD-25, and the visuals seems way more detailed than with ALD-52, such as hallucinations. In my experience, I've never had any hallucinations with ALD-52, and the largest dose I've taken was 300ug. (I've had visuals of course, but I wouldn't call them hallucinations)
I've tried getting LSD-25 but I've been ripped off 3 times now, getting NBOMe, or some other RC that I'm not interested in trying.

So my question: Is it worth getting LSD-25? (Because they seem so similar)


----------



## pupnik

I think the susceptibility to hallucination of the sort you are imagining is not just a function of dosage or of drug choice.
Part of the susceptibility is Orientation, i.e. how likely you are to have a visually rich daydream, and part of it is how attentive to visual details you normally are.

At extreme dosage,  however, between blackouts, you can experience what is more typically called delirium, and while delirious, you can be transported to entirely encompassing alternate realities. Such hallucinations, are typical for deliriants more than for psychedelics.

Try not to think of the drug as a ticket to a Disneyland ride that others have taken. It is a ticket to your own self.


----------



## stanleyK

Never really hallucinate with lsd or ald. I mainly take them during the day so it can have a role but I know I'm not prone to hallucinations.
Mushrooms gave me hallucinations few times tho.


----------



## Whitefox

I think pupnik is right to highlight the diffence between visuals and hallucinations.

Visuals encompass all the morphing, shifting colorisation etc. Hallucinations are seeing things that aren't there. IMHO actual hallucinations only occur on most of these substances when you are in really deep. I can't say that I have experienced many hallucinations on any of the psychedelics I've used (ketamine and saliva excluded,  but are they psychedelics? ).

I came close on eth-lad, but to me a hallucination is something that forces a 'double-take' - did I really just see that? Not something I really expet from normal doses of psychedelics unless, perhaps, you reach the coveted ++++. Others may disagree of course!


----------



## JBrandon

IME, across a broad range of psychedelics and particularly lysergamides, hallucination=delirium and dissociation. 

Never hallucinated at the doses where I retained any semblance of mental grounding, only experienced visuals.


----------



## pupnik

Whitefox said:


> I think pupnik is right to highlight the diffence between visuals and hallucinations.
> 
> Visuals encompass all the morphing, shifting colorisation etc. Hallucinations are seeing things that aren't there. IMHO actual hallucinations only occur on most of these substances when you are in really deep. I can't say that I have experienced many hallucinations on any of the psychedelics I've used (ketamine and saliva excluded,  but are they psychedelics? ).
> 
> I came close on eth-lad, but to me a hallucination is something that forces a 'double-take' - did I really just see that? Not something I really expet from normal doses of psychedelics unless, perhaps, you reach the coveted ++++. Others may disagree of course!



without being in a deliriated state, I have seen animated figures dancing on the ceiling, and geometric forms emerging from space besides the simpler enhanced visuals which are like auras, and color-enrichments. Also I have seen polyopia - which is a kind of hallucination that can repaint the surfaces of your situation, but not entirely immersive, in the way that you would be in a delirious alternate room or vehicle etc.


----------



## Hawk-o

Bigazznugz said:


> Are they from the same batch hawk. I can't really say that I have had that experience but I have had different trips off this paper. Some more interesting than others. But I take it as set and setting. Also what kind of weed I smoke will change the tune of the trip




Same source different strip...real nice to know I can probably just take 125ug and have a great time.


----------



## emilium

Probably outopic, sorry about it, but just about the relation of dosing/blot/effect discussion, I think it's never conclusive and we must be very cautious, especially once we get used to something : I recently took 1/4 of an old blotter of al-lad, may be 3-4 years old, meant to be 150mc, so a dose of aproxymaly 37.5mc. I'm very used to psychs, particularly to lyzergamides, and it was one of my strongest trip, +3-4, forgot I had taken something, insane visuals, paranoia, could not tell what is true or false, tell appart fiction and reality, but fortunatly only for about 3 hours. Set and setting, dosing, I don't know, but for sure a big lesson for me. I'll never assume to know for sure what something I'm very acquainted to will do to me... the 125mc ald-52 never had such randomness in effect, but were always quite strong. Sorry for being out topic and for by bad english...


----------



## Toltec

That is interesting to know. First time for me was at 300ug 4months lator 200ug.. it's about time to see if 100ug is any different for me. Now, Reading what you are saying, about you dosing 37.5ug Firstly is encouraging that now i have and expectaion it is going to rock my world too.. I did not notice much difference form 300 to 200ug.. I should at 100.. i'll report my findings, when the time is right.


----------



## Xorkoth

I too have found very low doses to be quite powerful.


----------



## MSK

So I'm the only one finding this one boring? Two trials at 200 and 300ug were really uneventful, like a cleaner low dose of LSD. I found a blotter of normal dosed LSD (50-100ug) feels better and more powerful than 200-300ug of ALD-52... But maybe it was set&setting, you know...


----------



## Xorkoth

Definitely doesn't match my experience.  These hits feel like the strongest, nicest hits of LSD I've ever had.


----------



## šljiva

ALD-52 is an amazing chemical. Only tried it once with a couple of friends, don't remember the exact dosage though. I think 100-200 mics.

I loved the subtle stimulation similar to my early experiments with LSD. But the visuals/hallucionations.... That was something else !

Just looking at the wall I could see Flower of Life patterns everywhere and when I closed my eyes the imagery was warping in such abstract ways I couldn't believe. Geometric fractals that were 3D but like on "a sheet of paper" which then just went into "real" 3D space and warped around itself and started turning and expanding in various mind-bending ways... Beautiful is the word that does no do justice to my experiences ! :D


----------



## Toltec

Ald-52 is a lot like LSD, so is Eth-Lad, for that matter.

What I think now, after finally taking LSD again, from a very clean batch of White Fluff the other Day. At a dose of 250ug per hit.. (Blue Lightning Bolt Grateful Dead 1/4 inch blotter)

This is what I notice;
 LSD has a slower Vibration to it.
 LSD still has all the wall/floor morphing and lots of colors to it as well as euphoria and empathy too, music as always sounds great. Deep thought and that slight mind F%$# to it. Needed a bit more to get to ego loss or I just did not notice it. 

ALD-52 at 300-200 ug felt exactly the same as LSD. Except It feels brighter/happier in every way. No Mind F^%#. As for body load (I normally never feel that anyway).

Eth-Lad, that is a different story for me. A complete trip too! Eth-Lad is like LSD with a bit more Mind F%$# & Ego loss with 150-200ug. Not as bright as ALD-52

What I think I'm feeling is that ald-52 vibrates much faster than LSD does. 
And is best suited for talk therapy and spiritual work.

Although this and everyone's experience with these psychedelics are very different tells me placeboes are very much part of what we expect & choose to believe from your favorite info sites.. and what we read here too. 
Happy Trails


----------



## RudolwHez

Hi,
is one blotter (100ug) will be okay for trip around the city?


----------



## pupnik

on foot, probably.

dress for the weather, 
and take a small bag with water and a snack maybe.

hopefully you have more than one blotter.

you could take just a half and walk around the city and decide that for you next time a whole one is better, or you might find  that even half is too much.

depends what your susceptibility is, and if you have taken anything recently to increase your tolerance to the compound


----------



## psy997

I wouldn't be able to handle myself walking through a city on 100ug. If I absolutely had to take some, no more than 50-75ug.


----------



## veodo

Depends on the city. 

I dosed 1p-LSD in a big city in Thailand and is fucking crazy.


----------



## stanleyK

Just took a decent dose of ALD with my gf (250µ for me and 200µ for my gf).
What a journey.
After one hour we were melting in a ocean of love sex and pleasure. Just wonderfull. I know my girl since more than 15 years but it was like i knew her from yesterday and forever. Actually she starts to loose track of time. Me too but I wasn't surprised. She told me she was lost and I said "right that's the good part it's where you see that death isn't important because it's just a question of time..." yep I was definitely out my mind ;-)
Then we get out of the house looking for some grounds. Actually we were at a beautiful place in the north west of Tenerife (isn't settings important?!). Splendid view vith La Gomera island in the back while the sun was creating shadows and lights everywhere on the see and sky. Then e started the music. I have a pretty good set of cans with a Y cable able to deliver the same experience to my gf and me.
We started with some Ry X and particularly the track "Lean" that brings us to another level. Then I put a classic but nonetheless memorable "Echoes" from Pink Floyd. I just got  a brand new mastering in hires 96/24 that gave me a refreshing experience of this masterpiece of psychedelic music. I know it's an easy and worn out musical choice for this situation but it was just right at that time...
After a beautiful sunset I managed few hot businesses matters. My associate was live on TV presenting our new app so we were under technical and mediatic pressure.

I have to say that even if the experience was very profound and intense, we never got any feeling of fear. I'm not sure I could say this with LSD but I have to admit the context wasn't really threatening in any way.
My gf told me she really hallucinated hard but it wasn't my case. In fact except few times on a large dose of shrooms I never really got those things. 
I would say that the main experience really last 7 hours with a nice decay till sleep.

Conclusion me and my gf had more than great time on this. It wasn't the first experience for my gf but it was the first time it really brought her behind the perception shift letting her in a more unknown territory like time lost and ego dissolution. I have the impression that ald gave me the opportunity to challenge her limits and mines without fear, in a complete acceptance and harmony.


----------



## Volsam

MSK said:


> I found a blotter of normal dosed LSD (50-100ug) feels better and more powerful than 200-300ug of ALD-52... But maybe it was set&setting, you know...


^^^ Same for me. I absolutely LOVE LSD and it feels very healthy and natural, but ALD-52 seems to be not as effective, not as magical, so a bigger dosage needed and it produces unpleasant overheating for me. Maybe it is the origin of the blotters that matters the most?.. Mine was from the one who's still upgrading now - I hope it wont be considered sourcing. Personal drug metabolism plays a big role too imo.


----------



## Volsam

StanleyK, thank you for a great write up! It made me want to do more trials with my ALD-52! 
Ive had absolutely amazing ego melting experiences with my girlfriend on regular lucy where we would just lie on the floor head to head with some quiet psychedelic rock on the background and simply melt into each other to the point where we couldn't tell who is whom, we could easily see reality from each other's eyes and telepathically transmit thoughts, it was very magical, not to mention the CEV's!...


----------



## stanleyK

Volsam said:


> StanleyK, thank you for a great write up! It made me want to do more trials with my ALD-52!
> Ive had absolutely amazing ego melting experiences with my girlfriend on regular lucy where we would just lie on the floor head to head with some quiet psychedelic rock on the background and simply melt into each other to the point where we couldn't tell who is whom, we could easily see reality from each other's eyes and telepathically transmit thoughts, it was very magical, not to mention the CEV's!...


Not real CEV or OEV for me except during the orgasm.
On a side note we had some white fingers during and few days after the experience. But nothing really annoying. Few helicopters with the arms solved the problem.


----------



## Dr Mamba

Yes  Volsam, overheating, I remember this now.
The end of my last trip was me with no shirt coming back home in public transport.
I known it was not something to do but I was so sweaty (and of my tits ) that I did it.
Any other user noticed this overheating on ALD52 ?
Never got it with any other drug exept MDMA.


----------



## Xorkoth

Nope, never had even a hint of overheating or any other bodyload issues whatsoever on ALD (or LSD).  It feels utterly transparent on the body other than the wonderful warm glowing body high.



Volsam said:


> ^^^ Same for me. I absolutely LOVE LSD and it feels very healthy and natural, but ALD-52 seems to be not as effective, not as magical, so a bigger dosage needed and it produces unpleasant overheating for me. Maybe it is the origin of the blotters that matters the most?.. Mine was from the one who's still upgrading now - I hope it wont be considered sourcing. Personal drug metabolism plays a big role too imo.



For me, every time I've taken ALD-52, it's been the best "LSD" experience I've ever had, every time has been better than the last.  Of course I have never known exactly what dose of LSD I've taken precisely, but my last trip with one 125ug blotter of this was stronger and better than a trip I had with 5 blotters of LSD, where a half of one of those blotters gave my friend a nice trip.  To me, ALD-52 is basically just the best, cleanest, most positive acid ever.

Mine is from the original place, perhaps such a thing really matters...?


----------



## Toltec

Truth ^ I also experience absolutely no issues at all with Ald-52


----------



## Cream Gravy?

This one continues to surprise. 125ug can really blow your mind. I'm starting to wonder if I like this better than good ol' LSD. I'll write up something about it here when I get the time this week.


----------



## Volsam

Xorkoth said:


> Mine is from the original place, perhaps such a thing really matters...?


Im jealous of you guys who's got it good!... 
Going to try some from a different supplier and update whenever I'll get it!


----------



## Volsam

Dr Mamba, how would you compare your experience to regular LSD (if you have had such experience)? Interesting that you've also noted overheating, for me it also came closer to the end of the trip and was really bothering me to the point where I could not enjoy the afterglow, neither play music which is my favorite activity on lysergamides, that time I've taken a single blotter rated at 125mcg.

I found this interesting info stating ALD-52 tends to decompose to LSD-25 and supposedly it is "smoother" than regular acid - https://erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_ald52.shtml  That might explain such difference in reports, could it be that by oxidation process over time it turns to the cleanest "acid" (LSD-25, Meth-LAD)? Anyone knowledgeable here to back up the decomposing theory?

A bit off-topic again, I kept AL-LAD, LSD and Eth-LAD in the same baggie when I went traveling and when I got to take a single hit of my good 'ol acid it was definitely different and a lot stronger, is it possible that those lysergamides could be reabsorbed by the moister paper in the baggie, making that particular blotter the strongest?..


----------



## Starless

I also have experienced increased body temperature from ALD-52. Not to an extreme degree, but enough that I had to take my shirt off to be comfortable. The most strongly I've gotten this though was from 200µg of ETH-LAD. I was outside at night in late December in Canada and still had to take my shirt off during the peak.

Overall I've had a very positive impression of ALD-52. Great euphoria and headspace (kind of empathogenic like a candyflip) and metabolizes very smoothly (although I did have some some slight G.I. issues once). Haven't had outstanding visuals from this yet, but I attribute that to set and setting (static dimly lit environment with lots of distractions). The only thing that I might prefer LSD for in some situations is the amount of energy it gives you. LSD is great for a long walk with friends or crazy Hunter S. Thomson-esque adventures. ALD-52 seems to me to have lower binding affinity to dopamine receptors than LSD, making it less potentially manic and overstimulating, but also less energetic. This may just be set and setting though, I have yet to try ALD in a social setting.

Has anyone done this in total darkness yet? I'm considering taking this up to 300µg next time and I'd like to try to maximize the visual aspect.


----------



## Volsam

Starless said:


> ...I'd like to try to maximize the visual aspect.


 - my recipe for that is preloading with about a gram of Piracetam (the lightest nootropic, simply put, increases communication speed between left-right hemispheres) and at times also with about 500mg of Phenibut (in structure very similar to phenethylamine and GABA, activating dopamine and GABA receptors) as well as going sightseeing before the trip. I always end up having beautiful mandala-like CEV's and morphing electric colors OEV's if I do the preparation right!


----------



## stanleyK

Volsam said:


> - my recipe for that is preloading with about a gram of Piracetam (the lightest nootropic, simply put, increases communication speed between left-right hemispheres) and at times also with about 500mg of Phenibut (in structure very similar to phenethylamine and GABA, activating dopamine and GABA receptors) as well as going sightseeing before the trip. I always end up having beautiful mandala-like CEV's and morphing electric colors OEV's if I do the preparation right!


I often use the same preload (Piracetam + Phenibut) but no OEV and CEV for me. But like starless my main activity is music so I don't really care.
I also take NADH at the beginning of the peak it makes the trip more relaxed and focused.


----------



## Starless

Another thing I should note is that I think the rumors of ALD-52's instability are greatly exaggerated. I've kept mine in the original mylar envelope in a drawer for months on end and have noticed no significant degradation. As long as it's kept away from extreme heat and moisture, it should keep for a long time, so don't worry about stocking up.


----------



## psy997

I agree Starless, but "months on end" isn't much time for degradation to occur even with more unstable chemicals.


----------



## StMorningGlory

I've got 2 tabs that I've had for about a year now. I found them after looking for awhile in the bottom of my stash. So, I'll try one tomorrow with my gf and post of it degraded. 

Planning to take a sugar cube of LSD-25 and maybe some Eticyclidone about 2 hours on, I find it adds a lot including 24 hour trails.  What a great time for chems!


----------



## Volsam

StMorningGlory said:


> I've got 2 tabs that I've had for about a year now. I found them after looking for awhile in the bottom of my stash. So, I'll try one tomorrow with my gf and post of it degraded.


 - as far as I understand it, ALD-52 will degrade into regular "acid" over time of oxygenation, so either way you'll have fun imo! 
Couple years ago I've had, supposedly, blotters from 1965 as well as liquid from supposedly same time and they were the best I've tried. As far as I know, only ETH-LAD is rather quick to decompose into something not very active. Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## StMorningGlory

Volsam said:


> - as far as I understand it, ALD-52 will degrade into regular "acid" over time of oxygenation,



Do you have any source for that cause all I can find is Nick Sands related.


----------



## Volsam

StMorningGlory said:


> ..all I can find is Nick Sands related.


 - same here... Unfortunately there is not much research papers for novel psychedelics and I can't find anything to back up that statement, so it's just a speculation. I'd love to know what really happens though so if someone has the knowledge, please share!


----------



## cj187

A chemist tested ALD-52 and 1P-LSD so see if they easily degrade into LSD, and they don't. He posted about it on the fourth page of this thread.


----------



## Volsam

NMR-Chemist said:


> I think I can contribute some valuable info here. First of all, both the ALD-52 (shouldn't we rather call it 1A-LSD?) and 1P-LSD from the blotter source are legit, I performed NMR analysis. Also, both powders (or rather stones) were quite pure, although the ALD was rather yellowish. I guess this explains the drying stains on the blotters. Since low stability was mused, I performed a stability study: I let the NMR tubes with the solutions of both 1P and ALD in D2O (deuterated water) and 1P in DMSO stand for about 3 weeks at room temperature in a shaded corner of the room. So the samples were exposed to some ambient lighting but no direct light and no or almost no UV. Both aqueous solutions gradually turned yellow, but the NMR were virtually indistinguishable after 3 weeks. Maybe 1-2% was degraded at most, and no LSD was formed during the process. This was confirmed by TLC. So there is no need to worry about the stability of the solid or blotters, if even the solution behaves this way.


 - my bad, I have missed that... Thank you, cj187!


----------



## Triphunter

The best way to describe ald-52, like the cleanest acid you have ever took with a Valium or 2 chucked in to mellow out the whole experience


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Have you ever taken LSD-25 with diazepam? I've combined 4-AcO-DMT with lorazepam, and it significantly dulls the trip in a way that isn't very appealing. I doubt that ALD-52 is much like LSD/diazepam.


----------



## eclipse3130

ALD-52 will only degrade in the presence of acid or base (pH) and won't degrade in water or alcohol solution. The shelf life is longer than LSD-25, the experience is like LSD-25 with none of the bodily or mind discomfort. No come up anxiety, no manic thought patterns, toned back stimulation, no vaso constriction.

ALD-52 is the only psychedelic I've tried with zero bodily and psychological discomfort. It retains the potency of its Mother compound, but it's less rigid on the body and mind. This is due to the acetyl group allowing for a slow release of LSD basically, as well as being active on its own in the BBB before fully metabolizing into LSD.

ALD is a 1/5th of the toxicity and a 1/8th the pyretogenic effect comparatively to LSD.


----------



## psy997

eclipse3130 said:


> ALD-52 will only degrade in the presence of acid or base (pH) and won't degrade in water or alcohol solution. The shelf life is longer than LSD-25, the experience is like LSD-25 with none of the bodily or mind discomfort. No come up anxiety, no manic thought patterns, toned back stimulation, no vaso constriction.
> 
> ALD-52 is the only psychedelic I've tried with zero bodily and psychological discomfort. It retains the potency of its Mother compound, but it's less rigid on the body and mind. This is due to the acetyl group allowing for a slow release of LSD basically, as well as being active on its own in the BBB before fully metabolizing into LSD.
> 
> ALD is a 1/5th of the toxicity and a 1/8th the pyretogenic effect comparatively to LSD.



Source for those numbers?


----------



## GaryGlisten

Toltec said:


> I do think because the Crystal was blessed, is what gave it that magic....  crystals hold intent, and are programable..
> Set and setting, another reason why...  We manifest what we individually believe into reality... and or co-create in groups...


 
I think you've touched on something quite important here which also might explain why different batches of what is essentially the same chemical produce seemingly different results. The experiments performed by Masaru Emoto on frozen water crystals appear to show that water which was exposed to various negative and positive stimuli formed very different looking ice crystals with negative stimuli producing more chaotic looking forms. 
http://www.masaru-emoto.net/english/water-crystal.html


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

When I placed an order for some Clonazolam, I asked for a sample of ALD-52, I've had LSD 300 times or so in my life, mostly in the last decade and maybe a bit too close to each other, although doses were careful and I never went with more than 4 hits at once...that was something. Only time I got ripped off was when bikers were mass flooding the market with DOB blotter and that experience scarred me for life...idiot, I didn't get it from my usual trusted source. 27 hours of insanity with little visuals and a very icky feeling all over and massive paranoia, was afraid I had burnt out (thankfully I had not).

It's a 125ug dose, I did not have LSD since 2008 and I've had 1P-LSD 2 years ago, ETH-LAD this summer (150ug blotter, my god, that rocked my world) and the only other psychedelics I've had were the most awesome 4-HO-DPT and 4-HO-DET, still have some HO 4 substituted tryptamines as well as DPT oil freebase, 2c-b-fly and EPT have yet to try these...haven't touched them, I treat the stuff with respect, especially since before the 1P-LSD I had a really bad experience with 4-aco-dmt, that stuff is moody and harsh/judgemental, only the first trip was productive and pleasant, the others, very few visuals (~25mg doses) and after the come up and peak, the meditative part with no visuals was so harsh, I felt that my subconscious was pretty angry at me. Anyway...

Is cutting the blotter in half for me and my fiancee enough? She didn't have anything except ETH-LAD with me since this summer where we got so high (and her she got nausea during the come up but was fine afterwards, I was slightly worried but since it didn't do anything like that to me, I just chalked it up to the sometimes "gut rot" feeling I got from old microdots a friend kept since the mid 90's and also blotters sometimes, but again that was not my go-to LSD source.

I should have asked for 2 sample hits, but that would have been abusive. Since I've been tripping only 3 times max a year since 2008, will this work well? It's not from the poor guy who's a high quality vendor that got attacked by assholes, comes from Europe. I ask because 150mg ETH-LAD floored the hell outta us. It was amazing but stronger than even the 4 hits of LSD I've had...lasts a bit longer it seems, too.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

VaPPiano said:


> Lysergamide's dosage comparison chart!



Ahem...

*THE_REAL_OBLIVION*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


What in the hell, I thought being mods would not bring me to such pages, how foolish of me


----------



## Volsam

ETH-LAD is surprisingly strong, it also has double peak and doesn't go  well with cannabis for me. Usually 1 tab of 100mcg ETH-LAD is good to  me, or even a half of ETH-LAD combined with a single tab of AL-LAD,  which is how I like it.

4-Aco-DMT could be "smoothed" out by  4-Aco-MET or 4-HO-MET imo, Ive tried it recently and the "judgement  effect" was drastically reduced and Ive had the best CEV's with that  combo as well 

As  for ALD-52 dosage suggestion, I've taken single hits of 125mcg rated  ones and felt underwhelmed. My typical dose for LSD (METH-LAD) is about 3  hits. 
I'm sure you'll find something interesting at even a half but  imo you need a full tab or more. Also cutting the paper tabs is always  tricky as you don't know where the "hot spots" could be. I'd cut the  paper diagonally, put the pieces in a small measured amount of purified  water (with no chlorine!), divide and drink the water, and then eat the  already wet pieces of the tab - this way you can cut the dosage more  accurately. And this way you can do some spiritual preparation on the  water with the ALD-52 dissolved in it - lots of people believe water can  change it's energetic properties if influenced specifically. 
Hope this helps!

Have fun! :D


----------



## pupnik

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> ....
> 
> Is cutting the blotter in half for me and my fiancee enough? She didn't have anything except ETH-LAD with me since this summer where we got so high (and her she got nausea during the come up but was fine afterwards, I was slightly worried but since it didn't do anything like that to me, I just chalked it up to the sometimes "gut rot" feeling I got from old microdots a friend kept since the mid 90's and also blotters sometimes, but again that was not my go-to LSD source....



half's for you and she will be nice with some wine, snacks, and other endeavors, solid but not overbearing. in the class of museum dosing.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Thanks pupnik and Volsam, that was helpful. Volsam, do you think 4-ho-dpt or 4-ho-det could be used to "help" 4-aco-dmt in place of 4-ho-met, I don't have anything MET related...I got a like one dose of MiPT, not sure if that close enough, but non substituted tryps are something on their own already I would think.


----------



## sean107

I don't know much about 4-HO-DET but imo 4-HO-DPT would not be a great add on to 4-AcO-DMT. 4-HO-DPT would probably add to the sedative nature of 4-AcO-DMT and it isn't really euphoric like 4-AcO-MET or 4-HO-MET. I'd imagine your best bet would be combine the MiPT and 4-AcO-DMT


----------



## BigOlBuddhaBelly

I took a single 125ug blotter on top of about 10mgs of 3-meo-pcp and it was so intense...more intense than most of my experiences with 3+ hits of "street" lsd (dosage unknown of course). And give that DPT oil a go (vaped) you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Volsam

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> do you think 4-ho-dpt or 4-ho-det  could be used to "help" 4-aco-dmt in place of 4-ho-met..


Imo  you can try adding about 10mg of 4-HO-DET to about 25mg of 4-Aco-DMT. I  like 4-Aco-DET a lot but I have combined it only with 4-Aco-MET. I'd  stay away from addition of 4-HO-DPT because of the unpleasant side  effects I've gotten from it and a bigger dose required for oral ROA.  Also I've noticed that with 4-Aco-DMT I need to push it a little more  than 20mg so I dont find myself "hanging" in between and feeling  awkward, in a similar way as with DMT. I'd imagine an addition of some  easy happy phenethylamine would be a good idea for smoothing the  "harshiness" too. I also suggest using meditation and mantras chanting  during the "entrance" with 4-Aco-DMT, with some pleasant quiet  background sounds!

Gary Glisten, thanks for the link! 

In  general I've noticed that lysergamides are pretty unpredictable in  expected magnitude of effects, I've been swept off by a single hit and  on another occasion from the same batch I'd take up to five hits and  still will be quite functioning. 
After all, it's the mind that does all the "work", the drug is just a trigger!


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

The drug is still a trigger if it's not a lysergamide surely? I haven't personally found them more unpredictable than others and there is the possibility of inaccuracy with blotters I guess. A few people describe ald-52 (I agree 1a-LSD or even 1a-meth-LAD probably better but we are where we are) as strong - where are people generally putting it compared to 1p in terms of potency as a ratio or whatever?


----------



## Bigazznugz

Sir Ron Pib said:


> The drug is still a trigger if it's not a lysergamide surely? I haven't personally found them more unpredictable than others and there is the possibility of inaccuracy with blotters I guess. A few people describe ald-52 (I agree 1a-LSD or even 1a-meth-LAD probably better but we are where we are) as strong - where are people generally putting it compared to 1p in terms of potency as a ratio or whatever?


I think most find 100ugs of ald stronger than 100ugs of 1p-lsd. I certainly find it to be about twice as strong.


----------



## stanleyK

Bigazznugz said:


> I think most find 100ugs of ald stronger than 100ugs of 1p-lsd. I certainly find it to be about twice as strong.


For me ald is at least 1.5 stronger than 1p. You have to take 1p orally with some lipids in order to achieve a decent effect. Ald is fine sublingually and can give you a deep trip without being arsh mentally. Best lysergic for me.


----------



## Inzo

So ime this ald 52 is like 1p in the way it takes a good 2-3 hrs to fully develop. And then last a lil longer than lsd 25.


----------



## tyler2222

ALD-52 is better than 1P-LSD?
and why?


----------



## Inzo

Better for you depending on what your specifications maybe. I find ald52 very mentally easy going. Not negative. Very colorful. But unlike lsd it seems to take 2-4 hrs to fully develop. This is at 250ug. 1p has that darker vibe to it. For me anyway


----------



## stanleyK

ald is more potent, more consistent and has a more positive edge than 1p. For me ald > lsd >1p.


----------



## tyler2222

> Better for you depending on what your specifications maybe


better for sex 

and better body load


----------



## stanleyK

Yes sex is awesome


----------



## blistersinthedark

I find it has just as much of a bodyload as LSD. Last time I took it I had cramps in my belly, my chest and lungs hurt, and I felt old and worn out. The flip side of that is I was able to work out a lot of issues (with the invaluable guidance of a much more experienced trip partner), so maybe there's some correlation? The only other time I took it, my body felt fine but it wasn't a particularly positive experience mentally. (More research is needed! LOL)


----------



## pupnik

l8tr today.
uhmmhmmm


----------



## pupnik

lots of 2016 trying to get out of my gut, but plenty of lsd dignity and letting go with sparkle to spare.


----------



## Xorkoth

Last time I took ALD, 2016 tried to rip apart my gut.  Eventually I got it out of there, but it took a few hours.



stanleyK said:


> Yes sex is awesome



I would say this is in the top 5 essential facts of life, along with "eating when you're hungry is awesome".


----------



## stanleyK

Xorkoth said:


> Last time I took ALD, 2016 tried to rip apart my gut.  Eventually I got it out of there, but it took a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is in the top 5 essential facts of life, along with "eating when you're hungry is awesome".



Sure I mean with ald. But yes sex is great anyway ;-)
And I like to wait to eat till I'm starving. The first bite is wonderful.


----------



## JBrandon

A few years ago I would have already ordered a sheet of this, overdrafting my bank account. But after the last few years of trying novel lysergs, I am hesitant. Even reading this entire thread, I'm still undecided. 

Is there anything to this that one cannot find in very clean LSD-25?

The idea of a smoother ride with less potential to go dark sounds great, but that appears to be the only merit, and it doesn't seem like that's a universal consensus.


----------



## stanleyK

Well you can try by yourself with a small order and tell us what you think.
I tried few lys (lsd, 1p, 1p-eth-lad and ald) but this one is the best for me hands down.


----------



## pupnik

lsd-25 is still the best if you can locate it reliably
otherwise, these are all fine when you need a psychedelic twist - atm my fave is the al-lad because the blotters are overdoped to 150 mics,
as per usual, after each sampling, the last one sampled is the best, although my last experiment was ALD-52 which was a gas - and that could be all from my broccoli head.


----------



## JBrandon

I just find a lot of the hype for this one to be very similar to the initial reports for Al-LAD, which I spent a fortune on and ultimately found kind of disappointing.


----------



## pupnik

we are the hype


----------



## sean107

AL-LAD was pretty wack the one time I tried it at 300ug. ALD-52 was fucking amazing though, and everybody I gave it to said they loved it way more than LSD. Less bodyload and mindfuck but everything else is mostly the same. Possible to sleep at around 10 hours as opposed to 14-15 hours with a good dose of LSD too.


----------



## blistersinthedark

^ IME (including just few days ago!) it was just as long before I could sleep with ALD-52 vs LSD, i.e. about 14 hours


----------



## psy997

JBrandon said:


> I just find a lot of the hype for this one to be very similar to the initial reports for Al-LAD, which I spent a fortune on and ultimately found kind of disappointing.



This isn't the same, I promise. One 125ug blotter of this stuff is just as strong if not stronger than every two blotter trip with LSD I've ever had. For the price, strength, and reliable dosage, it's soooo worth it.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Blotter vs Blotter comparisons don't really mean anything since most don't know the actual amount unless they produced it, and with Hotspots and what not even they usually don't of a single tab.


----------



## yepyepwoah

If your blotter has printed dose on it they are probably pretty consistent. (based on who produced them and consistency being all it can be)

I havent tripped on a lysergamide in 6-8 months. Have a tab of this waiting for a nice hiking day.


----------



## MSK

I love the LSD bodyload, headspace and duration. Also is way cheaper than the legal analogues. So yes, fuck them, it was interesting to try them but I'll stick to LSD in advance. Paying more for a less intense experience is not desired


----------



## perpetualdawn

If all you're looking for is an lsd experience and don't care about legality or "peer reviewed" consistent doses, then yeah stick to lsd.

If you like consistent doses, convenience, legality, well reputed source, and novelty of these analogs, then that's easily worth the extra couple of bucks per trip imo.

But personally, the more distinct (and disappearing!) 6-sub variants are more intersting than these lsd pro drugs 1p and ald-52


----------



## Volsam

perpetualdawn said:


> But personally, the more distinct (and disappearing!) 6-sub variants are more intersting than these lsd pro drugs 1p and ald-52


 - I agree wholeheartedly. Although there's nothing wrong with 1-p or ALD-52.


----------



## stanleyK

I wouldn't put ald in the same bag as other lys.
I wasn't impressed by 1p and 1p-eth-lad but I was rather bluffed by ald.
Compare to lsd maybe it's the tabs from my connections that aren't excellent but ald was superior regarding price/potency/quality, knowing that for me one tab of 100µ ald is equivalent to 1.5 tab of street lsd.
The nature of the trip was smoother and gave me the occasion to go deeper without issue. I didn't see much of a difference regarding the bodyload and sleep but in the other hand I did it harder with ald being in a more confortable state than with lsd.
Moreover the consistency of the dosage and molecule (a friend ends up with few tabs of i25) is a precious bonus.
The fact that it isn't scheduled in my country is the cherry on the cake.
So for me ald is a no-brainer.


----------



## sean107

^^^ What StanleyK said.
ALD-52 is the-fucking-shit.
Better than AL-LAD, ETH-LAD, LSZ, or LSA imo.
Way too many people knocking it before they try it.
I get LSD at half the price ALD-52 sells for and I still am willing to pay double for ALD-52. I find it just as good if not better than LSD, just one is better suited than the other for different occasions.


----------



## StMorningGlory

To me, they are equivalent just different. My LSD is the same price though... I gotta wonder if people are starting to equate higher price to better quaility. 

Don't get me wrong if you have low dose or quality LSD, then this will always be better. I personally find it much less prone to introspection (which I feel in me is triggered by the "edge" LSD has) so I am not finding much utility in ALD so much as recreation. 

In the end it all seems to come down to personal preference.


----------



## psy997

StMorningGlory said:


> To me, they are equivalent just different. My LSD is the same price though... I gotta wonder if people are starting to equate higher price to better quaility.



Not here, no. I got my ALD for almost half of what I could get LSD for locally. And then 1/3 less than what I can get from a friend across the country who knows a guy that lays it. So for me, there's definitely no price driving quality perception going on.

I don't know how much you guys pay for LSD and ALD - no price discussion allowed - but I got my ALD for pretty damn cheap by all standards I've ever known in the US.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Same.


----------



## Vediog

So excited for a true trial of this stuff. Going out to see a Pink Floyd tribute band Saturday, their yearly big holiday show. The only question is 1 or 2 (100ug). Will probably have a bit of 3-meo-pcp as well. I usually take 2-3 tabs of the LSD I get a festivals, no way to know the ug.

My first trial with Ald was a wash (2 tabs felt like 1 tab of fest acid) but there are a lot factors. It was self laid by a friend of a friend, and spent some time in my wallet at a rainy festival. No 3meo with it either.


----------



## StMorningGlory

125mcg (so I suppose 1 or 1.5 of your tabs) with 10mg of 3-meo-pcp is divine for concerts. Comfortable and exciting, I can't recommend this one enough.


----------



## white55

StMorningGlory said:


> 125mcg (so I suppose 1 or 1.5 of your tabs) with 10mg of 3-meo-pcp is divine for concerts. Comfortable and exciting, I can't recommend this one enough.


Yeah, it goes very well with dissos, combing it with 3-meo-pce and/or o-pce is even better imo.


----------



## Inzo

Stupid question maybe but minutes after eating a meal sublingual bypasses the food content? Or its the same as swallowing tabs on a full stomach.

Well after trying. Ime yes even sublingual after eating isnt near as strong as waiting 2 hrs.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Sublingual should bypass stomach content.


----------



## mahk

Dr Mamba said:


> Am not sure I like ALD52.
> If you go from the "deepest" to the "shalowest" lysergamide, you got :
> ALD52 -> LSD = 1P LSD -> AL-LAD -> ETH-LAD
> 
> But for me "deep" is not "best".
> With ALD52, I dont feel I do a trip, its more like I get insane.
> Its very subtil, like what you get with 3meoPCP or benzos : you think that you are normal but you do silly things.
> With the "shalow" stuff, its like "waw, here we go, something is arriving, am in a roller coaster", my mind stay were it usualy is.
> 
> When I want to work with some questions, have inseights, improve myself, ALD52 is not the way to go.
> Cause there is no "meat", there is no confrontation with reality, I'm just elswere, I live a crazy moment but its not relate to my ordinary life.
> With the "shalow" molecule, there is a force that put me outside, to other people, to live things.
> And I have my ordinary brain to integrate this.
> Each must find his own balance, and its great that we can now have several molecules.
> For me AL-LAD lead to the most constructive experience.



Interesting that you mention this because I feel the same way about ALD-52, in higher doses at least. I've only had one 'ego death' experience and that was with ALD-52. I've only ever got to try ETH-LAD & ALD-52 a few times, and the 'ego death' experience itself was very different from what I had imagined. 
I thought it would somehow slowly creep in, but IME, BOOM 'ego death' from out of nowhere, really caught me off guard. Made me feel insane as you describe it


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hey a quick question I have had numerous good experiences with ald 52 but every time I have taken it it's usually sublingually. Since this is technically a prodrug just like 1p LSD Andy acetyl chain still needs to be cleaved off, so im wondering if any body has any comparisons on which r.o.a is best for ald-52. Im starting to think just swallowing them is the best way to go. 
(I usually trip on after a small lught meal) i dont care if it takes longer to come up than if it was consumed sublingually.
Thanks all,
Nugz.


----------



## dreamsbeyond

So if offered lsd or ald-52 what would you choose?  I like to trip for spiritual reasons.  Which of the lysergimides are best suited for that?  Is 200ug ald-52 a good starting dose with prior lsd experience?


----------



## psy997

200ug of ALD-52 is more than a starting dose. I've had more than my fair share of prior experiences with not only LSD but a multitude of other substances and 125ug of ALD-52 is more than enough for me.

Were I to wish to be taken to other dimensions and taught in the ways of other realities I'd take 200ug. But otherwise, 125ug is more than enough for me.


----------



## MSK

dreamsbeyond said:


> So if offered lsd or ald-52 what would you choose?  I like to trip for spiritual reasons.  Which of the lysergimides are best suited for that?  Is 200ug ald-52 a good starting dose with prior lsd experience?



IMHO go for LSD. I find it from all the lysergamides it has got the best headspace for spiritual matters. The other ones feel very clean and I don't gather any insights from them. For me they are like the noob versions of LSD-25. I didn't pushed the legal lysergamides very far, but in my experiments a single hit of good LSD gives me by far a better spiritual high than a single hit of the legal ones.


----------



## psy997

And just to offer a differing viewpoint, I found a single 125ug tab of ALD-52 to be very spiritual and deep.


----------



## BigOlBuddhaBelly

^samesies. But that was combined with 3-meow


----------



## dreamsbeyond

Thanks for the response I have some of all of them.  Will research them soon.  Just been bout a year since last trip.  Want to make it count.


----------



## StMorningGlory

If you've got a few of all the common ones, I would actually say AL-LAD is the one I find most "spiritual".


----------



## pupnik

Al-LAD is the one I am usually like "yay, let's do that one". It may be the easiest one for me.
sure it's spiritual and not too digestively disruptive, and it mixed well with ALD-52. but I think they all do.

then again, some people need a challenge for spiritual experience to be valid.

for me I feel spiritual when  the world feels sacred,  *anointed with light.*


----------



## Volsam

pupnik said:


> ...for me I feel spiritual when  the world feels sacred,  *anointed with light.*


 - same for me! 

All lysergamides cause me to feel that way but classic LSD does it in a most pronounced way for me. 
ALD-52 feels contained inside the head with little visual disturbances unless I go for 2 hits or more, very similar to LSD but with less "spark" imo. The only thing I don't like about ALD-52 is the fact that it makes me very hot and too sweaty.


----------



## stanleyK

For me ald is better than lsd. I would also say deeper because I can go further without mental issues. But it seems it's not the case for everyone.


----------



## pupnik

what is further?


----------



## stanleyK

pupnik said:


> what is further?


I mean I can push it harder without mental issue.


----------



## pupnik

do you mean you can get more effects and interesting phenomena without over-reacting?

(all the effects are mental issues, iykwim)


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I can certainly push ALD furthur than LSD with less negative side effects
It's for certainly gentler


----------



## stanleyK

pupnik said:


> do you mean you can get more effects and interesting phenomena without over-reacting?
> 
> (all the effects are mental issues, iykwim)



Yes, more precisely I don't see negative feelings that could make the trip difficult.


----------



## Xorkoth

I've  certainly experienced some negative moments on ALD, specifically I took 250ug at a festival right when I got there, when I hadn't really met everyone I was going to be hanging out with yet nor accustomed myself to the whole scene, and it was difficult for me for many hours.  In general though, for how strong it is, I find it quite easy to handle.


----------



## StMorningGlory

I want to add in, since I was one of the people who was insistent on the fact it was gentler, just because it's gentler doesn't mean there is no edge. I've seen major freak outs, just like LSD.


----------



## dreamsbeyond

What kind of insights do you gain from ald-52? I like being able to see how all things are connected together.  The feeling of oneness with the universe.  Lsd has a way of slowing things down so you can put things in perspective. 
What do you mean by edge? One should know their state of mind before entering into a trip or it can go bad on any substance.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Edge: an anxious feeling that usually seems to accompany strong LSD euphoria or insight.


----------



## TheAppleCore

For those who find it gentler than LSD, do you find it has the same healing / insight potential?


----------



## StMorningGlory

Not the same, but neither better nor worse. Just different.


----------



## bronzon

I got some questions regarding cardiovascular effects of ALD-52. The  reason is i got scanned last year after minor head injury and it  appeared that i have small to medium cerebral _aneurysm _4.2 mm x  5.5 mm. Sooo it is not too big and for now I just need to check it  twice a year to make sure that it's not growing. But every drug that  increases blood pressure is potential risk factor. I read about LSD  potentially can increase blood pressure and cause vasoconstriction, in  the other hand there are reports about ALD-52 saying that it is less  potent in increasing blood pressure and generally milder on the body. 

Anyone  agree or disagree about ALD-52 effects on cardiovascular system? Is  there anyone who had really bad vasoconstriction or big increase in  blood pressure after ALD-52 injection?

I have never tried LSD unfortunetly, so maybe someone can compare increase in blood pressure caused by ALD-52 to MDMA maybe?


----------



## Xorkoth

I would be very cautious attempting any lysergamide or phenethylamine or stimulant.  Tryptamines should be okay though.  So even if ALD-52 is less potent at producing vasoconstriction than LSD (not sure if it is or not), it still is bound to produce some.



TheAppleCore said:


> For those who find it gentler than LSD, do you find it has the same healing / insight potential?



Honestly it's about the same as LSD, yeah maybe a little smoother/more euphoric (though I have also had edgy trips on it, also on LSD I've had smooth and euphoric trips).  Same potential really.  My first ALD-52 trip I had a fairly jarring experience (though I did 250ug).  Mainly I just find ALD to be the strongest, cleanest hits I've ever encountered, compared to any LSD hits I've ever found.  I think it's basically because it's very professionally made (thus very pure and clean) and it's dosed far higher than most LSD hits (street hits, regardless of how advertised, are rarely more than 60ug each, and someone sent a bunch of DNM hits to a lab which were claiming 150-250ug each and found almost all of them to be between 40 and 80ug per hit, which a _few_ exceptions which were as advertised).

I do find differences between LSD and ALD-52, but not enough to consider them fully different drugs or to say one is more able to produce deep insights than the other.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Lsd has a little more insight imho. Ald-52 is just really smooth less visual lsd. It is as shulgin said around 1/3 the potency of lsd. Though to me its more like 2/3. It has a rolly edge to it and the bodyload is non existent or is just fucking fabulous. It seems to not have as many peaks and valleys that lsd has. Very smooth but does get wild at high dose 300+ugs for me.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

^^^^^this^^^^^


----------



## MSK

IMHO the only legal lysergamides that worth buying are ETH-LAD and AL-LAD because they really provide a different experience from LSD. 

All the acid I bought and still buy from reputable sellers at darknet markets it's like half the price of ALD-52 or 1P-LSD, and all the blotters of LSD I tried that were sold as 100ug hits, even it they actually were less than that, always were better experiences than those accurate, profesionally laid 100ug ALD-52/1P-LSD blotters. I need to take like 300-400ug for noticing anything interesting from those, doesn't worth the cost at all. 

I don't consider a medium dose of good old LSD challenging at all, either on the mind or the body, with the right set&setting, for justify replacing it with ALD-52/1P-LSD.

Shame that both AL-LAD and ETH-LAD production will be stopped this year, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Xorkoth

Huh that's weird, I'm wondering if those purported 100ug blotters are underdosed or something, the 125ug blotters with the molecule and dose printed on them are strong as fuck with the ALD-52, one of those makes me fully trip, stronger than any single hit of any LSD I've ever had.  Either that or it's a case of different people have very different experiences from the LSD prodrugs, due to individual metabolism.  I don't notice any loss of potency over LSD, if anything, it seems stronger but it's hard to say since I have never known how many ugs my LSD hits actually are.

I have never ventured to the dnms, so ALD-52 costs about the same as average LSD hits for me, but it's stronger so no reason not to go with it for me.


----------



## headfuck123

The 125ug tabs to me feel quite a bit less potent than most of the tabs of LSD ive taken in the past few years. Maybe back when I first got into acid some of the tabs where around 50ug and the ALD would have been better then but every tab of acid recently has put me on my ass far easier than ALD. For me acid is considerably cheaper to, I still like ALD though and prefer it to LSD in some cases. Like if iv had a long break from tripping its a good way to reintroduce myself in a smoother way than LSD or 2c-e would.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Cream Gravy? said:


> Am I really the only one on here who gets this from LSD? Most of my friends comment on similar symptoms from L. It's like... this constant sensation that you need to take the biggest shit of your life, but you simply can't. It's not always there, but it comes and goes. Some trips I never have it. Other trips it's like a one hour pain fest before it clears. It always happens in the first quarter or so of a trip for me. Usually it's accompanied by a lot of farting. I remember one trip we left the room to go exploring, and when we returned we found the room to smell like... well, lots of sweat and farts concentrated in one space 8(



Hmm...no #2 feelings for me, although LSD "gut rot" is a classic symptom one can get from old not very well stored acid, I hate that feeling, 4-HO-DMT and friends (shrooms) give me that strange sensation that I am pissing myself, so does LSD, 1P-LSD did not cause this for me though, it's a strange feeling I gotta say, like you can feel every single drop of sweat leaving your body and the content of urine in it (or at least urea/urine related compounds...no wonder alchemists, the real kind, not the Ancient Aliens kind, practically say that one half of the philosopher's stone is likely urine, lol, that's a conclusion many makes when reading how one part of the 2 parts combined that create it "must come from the human body" and "it must be a fluid", I think, I'd have to re-read a book or re-watch the documentary I saw coming to the same conclusion). My friend and his girlfriend had a trip they told me about (they had 4 hits at 150ug total of ETH-LAD, not ALD-52, but since we're comparing), they had 2 that night,no idea what they've done with the others, don't talk to him as often since he's basically married as when the legal spouse effect comes in (living with the same woman for 3 years these days in my country is almost as bad as divorce when it comes to how they consider your civil status and how if you were to live separated would actually count as a divorce with almost as close dividing of the cake, that hurts when one's co-renter is of the other gender), anyway, his girlfriend had to puke during the come up, which I found strange, he was IM'ing me live as he did it and he was angry a bit, but since he didn't get nauseated, and they both had pretty intense experiences, them only used to 50ug or so typical street LSD. I was surprised when he mentioned how she had to puke cos she got so nauseous in the peak, but then was happy as hell to tell me 10 hours later "man, that's one hell of a trip, I'm real fucked up still), not used to such a pure compound which is apparently stronger than LSD per ug.


----------



## pupnik

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Hmm...no #2 feelings for me, although LSD "gut rot" is a classic symptom one can get from old not very well stored acid, ....



If a Lysergamide has effects in the 30 to 200 microgram level, and if those effects include increased activity of the digestive system, this is a normal sympathetic nervous system result, NOT DUE TO DEGRADATION. so the storage theory for cause of gut activity is wrong.

Traditionally, in some cultures, preparation for tripping includes fasting.

You do not really need to fast prior to tripping, but contents of the gut will be moved due to stimulation of the sympathetic nervous system. Lysergamides are like amphetamines to a small extent in that they do activate the sympathetic nervous system as well as producing psychedelic effects in the central nervous system.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Yeah no #2 prons for me but, i seem to retain alot of fluid. Cuz i swear evertime i end up pissimg a stream for a solid 2 minutes evertime. Which i found strange to say te least.......


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Got it pupnik, but I wonder why it happened mostly when using blotter I never saw often in my life....unperfed white with yellow smiley faces back in 2003. And "gut rot" is not feeling having to take #2, I got that expression on Erowid pretty much a long time ago, I think it's in their LSD FAQ #1 even, it's like you feel your stomach and it's a strange sensation of constriction and emptiness at the same time in the stomach, like your stomach has cramped so much it feels like it's not there anymore, although it's not actually a painful event.


----------



## Img_9999

Bigazznugz said:


> Yeah no #2 prons for me but, i seem to retain alot of fluid. Cuz i swear evertime i end up pissimg a stream for a solid 2 minutes evertime. Which i found strange to say te least.......


Lol, most psychedelics make me pee like a motherfucker, I'm not sure what's the cause. I always assumed increase in blood-pressure maybe, but I should read into it. Hope it's not hard on the kidneys. Although If you don't trip super often I would assume it's not that dangerous.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Img_9999 said:


> Lol, most psychedelics make me pee like a motherfucker, I'm not sure what's the cause. I always assumed increase in blood-pressure maybe, but I should read into it. Hope it's not hard on the kidneys. Although If you don't trip super often I would assume it's not that dangerous.


Yes i would like to know that too. Im sure it is nothing kidney related but its a odd phenomenon. 
Whats also gross but funny is i actually get some of my most intense visuals staring into the toilet bowl before i piss. Like the water i geometric lol. After i go it seems to ramp down a little but could just be me. 
Would love to hear why this happens i haven't heard much about it being discussed.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Img_9999 said:


> Lol, most psychedelics make me pee like a motherfucker.



Same over here lol. Sometimes 10-15 times. I am always drinking a lot of water though


----------



## stanleyK

Hehe me too. Farting can also be a problem for some people. With the numbers of neurons we have in the guts I can imagine the belly is upside down with those powerful compounds.


----------



## Xorkoth

I tried some 125ug blotters I received that are on blotter art, laid by the vendor, rather than the original ones with the molecule and dose printed on them, and a half hit of one was just as strong as a half hit of the originals.  Good thing too, because I got a pretty good-sized stash of them.



Bigazznugz said:


> Yes i would like to know that too. Im sure it is nothing kidney related but its a odd phenomenon.
> Whats also gross but funny is i actually get some of my most intense visuals staring into the toilet bowl before i piss. Like the water i geometric lol. After i go it seems to ramp down a little but could just be me.
> Would love to hear why this happens i haven't heard much about it being discussed.



Psychedelics don't make me have to pee, but when I drink coffee or beer (especially beer, oh god) I get in this mode where I have to pee SO MUCH.  If I drink beer quickly, I sometimes have to pee every 20 minutes, it's crazy.


----------



## JBrandon

Bronzon - I wouldn't risk any psychedelic quite frankly. They all have the potential to be anxiogenic and that alone can skyrocket your blood pressure. 

How fun is that trip gonna be when at the peak you wonder to yourself if you're going to have an aneurysm? Even if nothing happens I can see potential for extreme anxiety.


----------



## Toltec

That is your perception ^ That does not applied to everyone.. Always remember, You Are Your Thoughts, fears, panic attacks etc..


----------



## bronzon

Yeah I was considering possible anxiety caused by ALD-52. But, aneurysm  that big not going to rupture soon. You really need a lot of pressure to  make it happen. That why I am asking about increase blood pressure -  cause facts/data are very important to me. Increase in blood pressure  from ~120/80 to ~140/90 shouldn't be harmful. I rely on facts so and I  hope that knowing stuff will be enough to make me calm during the  experience. I won't consume more than 100 mcg. I will got benzos in case  of anything and a tripsitter, which is very close person to me.


----------



## r3n3g4d3

JBrandon said:


> IME, across a broad range of psychedelics and particularly lysergamides, hallucination=delirium and dissociation.



Wow, it's good to know I'm not the only one who feels this way. This is part of the reason I sort of dislike lysergamides. LSD never did this to me but the rest do...

I find them presenting me with a problem, rather than a solution. "My Problem Child" seems so fitting. Now I want to read that book.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Any new reports?


----------



## psy997

To what end? It's an amazing chemical, we already know.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Yeah; took a half 125ug tab the other week and went raving, it was one of the best nights of my life. What more can I say? 8)


----------



## Ziiirp

Has this compound the potential to analyse one's own misconducts/poisonous habits without imposing a self-destructive amount of (unreasonable) guilt ? I ask because some tryptamines have the tendency to catalyze a guilt trip (4-Aco-DMT, 4-HO-DMT) for me and phenetylamine psychs have a tendency to cause uncomfortable physical tension, while being otherwise enjoyable (but not deep). I mean 2c-e is good to get a glimpse of the divine but it is too unpersonal to me.

AL-LAD was decent but I only tried that 3 times in rather low doses and combinations. I was thinking, that acid and ALD52 are the best to rationally analyze the own behaviour without getting too emotional. Is that assumption correct ? Thanks for the info.


----------



## spacejunk

Self-analysis seems to be consistent in most of these drugs... Lysergamides and tryptamines alike.
So yes.


...depending what you mean by "(unreasonable) guilt". You'll have to negotiate that one with your subconscious mind


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Cream Gravy? said:


> Yeah; took a half 125ug tab the other week and went raving, it was one of the best nights of my life. What more can I say? 8)



Any visuals or Mindfuck on 75ug?


----------



## blistersinthedark

Mr.Grateful said:


> Any visuals or Mindfuck on 75ug?



Yes and yes. Took 75 µg the first time I tried ALD-52. 
Tried 125 µg some months later and quite surprisingly I didn't find much of a difference between the two doses!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Mr.Grateful said:


> Any visuals or Mindfuck on 75ug?


Well the mental component was certainly still very present but was lacking in visuals; however, I attribute this to drinking 6 pints of beer and taking a few doses of O-DSMT throughout the trip, as I've certainly been blown away by 125ug before and am sure that half would still give a descent trip if I didn't dull it so with downers.


----------



## Transform

Just a reminder that we do not allow any vendor discussion. This includes mentioning vendor names, discussing stock levels, production, prices, places to find vendors. The lot. If you aren't sure your post could affect the way someone obtains a drug, best not to post it.


----------



## Nitemares M3MORI3S

I had 2 trips one with 250 and one with 375 µg and both were very good, only with a little bit more side effects than with LSD. Its like LSD with a bit of an 2C-X-NBOMe component. Type in "ALD-52 - Der orange Sonnenschein" in a search-engine for more details in german language.


----------



## StMorningGlory

What do you mean 2c-x-nbome component?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^Yeah, I've never felt the '2c-x-nbome' component, sure just feels like a lysergimide to me.


----------



## Nitemares M3MORI3S

StMorningGlory said:


> What do you mean 2c-x-nbome component?


 The heavy bodyload, cold feeling @ trip beginning, but also the trippy feeling of the NBOMes.
 90% Ergolin, 10% Phenethylamine (25-X-NBOMe, 25X-NBOH, 2C-X)
 Maybe a contamination, maybe set setting, maybe ALD-52 works like that for me ...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

It's almost exactly like acid to me, maybe a little lighter on the bodyload even.


----------



## StMorningGlory

Nitemares M3MORI3S said:


> Maybe a contamination, maybe set setting, maybe ALD-52 works like that for me ...



I think it's probably one of the first two. My main guess would be set/setting because I've talked to a lot of people and none of them seem to get a '2c-x-nbome' feeling. Honestly who knows, when I read that I was just worried that someone might be selling one of the 2c-x-nbome as ald-52 even though they feel completely different, to me at least.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Nitemares M3MORI3S said:


> I had 2 trips one with 250 and one with 375 µg and both were very good, only with a little bit more side effects than with LSD. Its like LSD with a bit of an 2C-X-NBOMe component. Type in "ALD-52 - Der orange Sonnenschein" in a search-engine for more details in german language.



Did you take the 250ug and 375ug at once? Must have been some intense trips, because i read about people having intense trips on 100-125ug. That's one of the reasons i want to start with 75-100ug (waiting for spring). How was the headspace and the visuals and did you smoke weed or something else during the trip?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

250ug for me was one of my strongest trips of my life, only my early LSD trips can top it. It's certainly potent; makes me think LSD tabs are generally 80ug max these days.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Cream Gravy? said:


> 250ug for me was one of my strongest trips of my life, only my early LSD trips can top it. It's certainly potent; makes me think LSD tabs are generally 80ug max these days.



Are 100ug of Ald52 ok for the first time? I have experiences with Lsd (long time ago, can't even remember how much I took), 100ug of 1plsd, 100ug of Eth-lad and 180ug of Al-lad.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Yes my circle has had zero probkems with that dose. Depending on your expierence it might be a tad underwhelming. But yeah 100ugs of ald52 they should be good. ?


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Bigazznugz said:


> Yes my circle has had zero probkems with that dose. Depending on your expierence it might be a tad underwhelming. But yeah 100ugs of ald52 they should be good. ?



Thx


----------



## roi

Tim Scully recently confirmed that his "orange sunshine" was simply LSD (albeit very high dosed, 300μg), and the ALD-52 story just a "ill-advised desperate defense strategy that failed miserably".

https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5r2wn7/im_filmmaker_cosmo_feilding_mellen_i_made_the/dd4499t/

Thought it was worth mentioning because of all the "orange sunshine" talk in the first few pages especially


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah good mention, it was either in here or another thread a while back where the same conclusion was reached.  Yeah, it's true, looks like.  ALD-52 really was synthesized a long time ago and tested in humans, it just wasn't released as orange sunshine, that was just nice, strong LSD.

But ALD-52 is alive and well today.   And it's oh so nice.


----------



## roi

Shows how much set and setting, dosage, but also expectations can alter a trip. After all quite a lot of people (of which some must have had some experiences with LSD already) seemed to be convinced that it's different than LSD.

These days we have the internet and cheap, reliable and fast testing services, makes everything so much easier!


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah.  I am not sure whether there are any appreciable differences between ALD and LSD that can't be attributed to placebo.  I want to say ALD is smoother and more euphoric but chances are I'd be totally unable to tell them apart in a blind test.  I don't think the same is true of all supposed pro-drugs (for example 4-AcO-DMT and 4-HO-DMT I am confident I could tell apart easily).


----------



## roi

How often have you've done pure 4-HO-DMT though? Shulgin found most of the 4-substituted tryptamines to be indistinguishable in blind tests.


----------



## Solipsis

I've tried it once, and yes I found it very comparable to 4-HO-MET and 4-HO-MiPT although not 4-HO-DiPT which was a lot tamer... 4-AcO-DMT is calmer for me though, which makes for a different trip. Of course I couldn't be sure that 4-AcO-DMT doesn't deacetylate enzymatically within minutes in the blood like some infer, but my experience tells me that it takes quite a bit longer, enough to set the pace for enough of the trip if not the comeup where the pace may be most important anyway. I have limited experience with all 4-AcO-DMT, 4-AcO-MET, 4-AcO-DET, 4-AcO-MiPT and 4-AcO-DiPT and for the part where I could pay enough attention to such detail, they didn't break the consistency of being 'calm', compared to the 4-HO's.

Some people say 4-AcO's last shorter for them which doesn't make sense since they are less polar and certainly shouldn't get a headstart with elimination from the body, nor do they seem to make more of a glucuronidation candidate. Only explanation I can offer is that with a calmer trip, the depth and intensity can sneak up on me (had that plenty, no all times with 4-AcO-DMT) - often I would be shocked by how heavy and deep I would be into a trip without having realized it, until something made me realize. Which is not the same at all as the trip coming in waves imo. Psilocin wasn't subtle at all by comparison, usually with a 4-HO it's pretty clear about coming up with tenacity.. similar things appear to be true for the comedowns.

If 1P or ALD feel different my bet would be that it's only because of differences in pace or calm involved. I believe it can make more of a difference than you might think, in the extreme seen with vaporized DMT vs. it's analogues or other ROAs. Trips can develop like a story or a musical piece, both which can be influenced greatly by timings.
I'd like to know what made Nichols say that 1P-LSD is not active itself, but I guess he probed 5ht2a with it considering that is part of his 'hobby'. That should tell people who insist that 1P and ALD are different something.
Either way I wouldn't be interested in arguing about any of this. It's my view on it and I give reasons for it. If with the same available information you have a different view or belief, I don't want to waste time over it being different.


----------



## Xorkoth

roi said:


> How often have you've done pure 4-HO-DMT though? Shulgin found most of the 4-substituted tryptamines to be indistinguishable in blind tests.



3 times.  Also mushrooms feel quite different from 4-AcO-DMT.

Honestly I am convinced not everyone metabolized 4-AcO-DMT the same.  It seems clear to me it's not simply a prodrug but has effects on its own, and that some people convert it to psilosin quick enough that it mostly crosses the BBB as psilocin and some do not.  For me 4-AcO-DMT feels like oral smoked DMT for the first 2 hours, the same exact high-frequency buzzing, same crystallized feeling, same visuals, just slowed down.  4-HO-DMT does not feel like this.

I also disagree that most of the 4-sub-Ts are indistinguishable.  If you have a lot of experience it's very clear what the differences are.  4-HO-MiPT makes me belly laugh, it feels almost empathogenic.  4-HO-DET feel cold and dark.  Just as an example.  I'm not gonna go so far as to say I could reliably pick out one of them over all the others in a blind test, but they are far from indistinguishable.


----------



## MocCozmiK

I'm positive i couldn't tell the difference between ALD and LSD. Because I am not that experienced with those. 
But 100% positive I could tell the difference between 4-aco-DMT, 4-ho-DMT and 4-ho-met. Now I did have some 4-aco product that I had for a while. Not sure if degraded to 4-ho-DMT but when I first received product it was very like 4-aco-DMT. But later when I experimented on same prod/same vender.
The 4-aco wasn't then chill, laid back, yawning constantly stuff i remember. It was chaotic and crazy - but awesome !!


----------



## MocCozmiK

Anyways I got distracted. I came to the ald-52 thread because of my amazing experimence on ald-52 
I am currently in Miami. I decided to take 300ug yesterday. It was pretty amazing experience. I decided to start early and dropped at 730-830am (Miami time?)

The day was amazing. Miami is known for neons and bright colors but it was taken to another level. 

Amazing beauty


----------



## Mr.Grateful

MocCozmiK said:


> Anyways I got distracted. I came to the ald-52 thread because of my amazing experimence on ald-52
> I am currently in Miami. I decided to take 300ug yesterday. It was pretty amazing experience. I decided to start early and dropped at 730-830am (Miami time?)
> 
> The day was amazing. Miami is known for neons and bright colors but it was taken to another level.
> 
> Amazing beauty



Tripping in Miami??Sounds like you had a great time. Why don't you write a detailed trip report? I'd love to read it.


----------



## LlewellynDrury

I do not have much experience with ALD 52 but so far: 1p-LSD = LSD-25 = ALD-52. I just can't tell the apart. 
Eth-LAD and Al-LAD I can tell apart easily from LSD as these are quite shallow and uninteresting for me.


----------



## LlewellynDrury

Mr.Grateful said:


> Tripping in MiamiSounds like you had a great time. Why don't you write a detailed trip report? I'd love to read it.



Yeah!!! Tripping under the warm sun in Miami!!!
I'm currently tripping in the snow (-10 C today but it feels like -10 K).


----------



## StMorningGlory

LlewellynDrury said:


> Yeah!!! Tripping under the warm sun in Miami!!!
> I'm currently tripping in the snow (-10 C today but it feels like -10 K).



Sounds like my big plan for the night. Drop ALD-52 then do some shoveling... like a pro.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

LlewellynDrury said:


> Yeah!!! Tripping under the warm sun in Miami!!!
> I'm currently tripping in the snow (-10 C today but it feels like -10 K).



Nice  how much did you take and how was it?


----------



## Mr.Grateful

StMorningGlory said:


> Sounds like my big plan for the night. Drop ALD-52 then do some shoveling... like a pro.



Shoveling snow on Ald52..you're crazy dude


----------



## Mr.Grateful

LlewellynDrury said:


> I do not have much experience with ALD 52 but so far: 1p-LSD = LSD-25 = ALD-52. I just can't tell the apart.
> Eth-LAD and Al-LAD I can tell apart easily from LSD as these are quite shallow and uninteresting for me.



From what i read there's definitely a difference between Ald52, 1P and Lsd. I tried 100ug of 1P and it gave me zero giggles and no euphoria at all. Just little visuals and headspace when i closed my eyes. I didn't really like it. On the comedown i smoked a sticky and that was awesome. I felt euphoric after smoking and listening to music and watching music videos were so beautiful. Did that for about 2 hours


----------



## MSK

LlewellynDrury said:


> I do not have much experience with ALD 52 but so far: 1p-LSD = LSD-25 = ALD-52. I just can't tell the apart.
> Eth-LAD and Al-LAD I can tell apart easily from LSD as these are quite shallow and uninteresting for me.


I feel the oposite... eth-lad and al-lad are very interesting and they have they own high, really different from lsd-25, they worth it.

But 1p-lsd and ald-52 I can't tell them apart from acid. They are like more expensive, less intense lsd-25. Keep all them for you, I've got a very nice lsd dealer with blotters more potent than the ald-52 or 1p-lsd arround at half the price


----------



## spacejunk

ALD-52 - from my very limited experience with it - seems to be a lot less potent than the acid i previously used to get.
I think i was rather spoiled, in that i used single tabs that felt a lot stronger than two the 125ug blotters.

Do others find ALD-52 takes a lot longer to come-up than LSD?  
Took at least an hour to feel it, and almost two hours to peak.  Not sure if i'd be able to tell the difference in a blind test, but it felt pretty different to me.
A bit more on the phenethylamine side of things. 
I didn't get much in the way of acid smiles, giggles or deep insight. Nor anxiety, fwiw.

But i shall try it again sometime


----------



## Xorkoth

My experience has been that the nALD-52 125ug blottes are basically the best acid I've ever had, a half of one of the 125ug blotters is generally enough to send me into a light but full trip.  I have had really bad luck with actual LSD, never had hits that felt as strong as the 125ug ALD hits.


----------



## omerobert

For me, the only difference I've noticed between LSD and 1P-LSD and ALD-52 is that LSD is more stimulating mentally, resulting in not being able to sleep until at least 16 hours after ingestion. With both 1P-LSD and ALD-52 I've never had any problem sleeping right after the trip has ended (T= +12:00 usually).

This is my conclusion after about 8 1P-LSD trips (ranging from 100 to 200 ug) and 2 ALD-52 trips (both ±200 ug), and about 10 regular LSD trips (ranging from ±80 ug to ± 250 ug). All other mental or visual aspects of the trips are set/setting related, I think.


----------



## spacejunk

You seem to have a slightly unusual reaction to LSD don't you xork?

I fully expected this stuff to blow me out of the water, but i'm assuming the acid i was getting for the last few years was much, much stronger than i ever realised (one tab was all i ever needed for a trip, and a quarter was great for clubbing or whatever).

Years ago i used to take 2 or 3 tabs to get to the desired state of psychedelia, but my most recent source i never needed more than one tab, because when i took two it would get me into a state of complete ego loss and dissociation.

I'm not disappointed with ald-52, but after a long break from tripping i was expecting more from a 250ug dose.  
Perhaps it is long-term tolerance from a few years of frequent high dose tripping.


----------



## LlewellynDrury

One of the well known canadian blotters (100 mic). It was glorious!!! I even shoveled my neighbour doorsteps, talk about empathy!!! And the snow sparkled and blinded me...


----------



## LlewellynDrury

Mr.Grateful said:


> Nice  how much did you take and how was it?



One of the well known canadian blotters (100 mic). It was glorious!!! I even shoveled my neighbour doorsteps, talk about empathy!!! And the snow sparkled and blinded me...


----------



## Xorkoth

spacejunk said:


> You seem to have a slightly unusual reaction to LSD don't you xork?
> 
> I fully expected this stuff to blow me out of the water, but i'm assuming the acid i was getting for the last few years was much, much stronger than i ever realised (one tab was all i ever needed for a trip, and a quarter was great for clubbing or whatever).
> 
> Years ago i used to take 2 or 3 tabs to get to the desired state of psychedelia, but my most recent source i never needed more than one tab, because when i took two it would get me into a state of complete ego loss and dissociation.
> 
> I'm not disappointed with ald-52, but after a long break from tripping i was expecting more from a 250ug dose.
> Perhaps it is long-term tolerance from a few years of frequent high dose tripping.



Well actually traditionally I have had a huge natural tolerance to LSD, in fact for many years I simply couldn't trip on it no matter how much I took.  For some reason lately my tolerance has dropped to where I'm pretty sensitive to it.  I have been using the other lysergamides mostly, rather than LSD.  All I know is, ALD-52 hits me hard.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

LlewellynDrury said:


> One of the well known canadian blotters (100 mic). It was glorious!!! I even shoveled my neighbour doorsteps, talk about empathy!!! And the snow sparkled and blinded me...


----------



## cj187

spacejunk said:


> ALD-52 - from my very limited experience with  it - seems to be a lot less potent than the acid i previously used to  get.
> I think i was rather spoiled, in that i used single tabs that felt a lot stronger than two the 125ug blotters.
> 
> Do others find ALD-52 takes a lot longer to come-up than LSD?
> Took at least an hour to feel it, and almost two hours to peak.  Not  sure if i'd be able to tell the difference in a blind test, but it felt  pretty different to me.
> A bit more on the phenethylamine side of things.
> I didn't get much in the way of acid smiles, giggles or deep insight. Nor anxiety, fwiw.
> 
> But i shall try it again sometime



Half of a 125ug blotter is as strong as a full tab of the strongest  street acid I've ever had, and with a faster come up. It sounds to me  like your body doesn't metabolize the acetyl group very easily. Either  that, or you have been getting some exceptionally strong hits of acid and have a high tolerance.





LlewellynDrury said:


> One of the well known canadian blotters (100 mic). It was glorious!!! I even shoveled my neighbour doorsteps, talk about empathy!!! And the snow sparkled and blinded me...



Nice. That reminds me of Be Here Now, where Ram Dass talks about taking mushrooms for the first time and going outside and shoveling snow at his parents house.


----------



## Toltec

Going outside in the snow especially when it's sunny, is F'n amazing visually! 
All you see is Iridescence snow diamonds glistening everywhere on top of the snow. 
When you shovel it and toss it into the air, WOW.


----------



## Solipsis

The normally reported LSD microgrammage may be significantly lower than the ALD-52 and 1P-LSD reported dosages... so I don't know that effective dosages are actually lower if you account for everything.


----------



## 1and1areOne

I enjoyed ALD-52 quite a bit. My first experiments were at 25μg - at this dose I knew that I was tripping. I was aiming for a micro-dose to see how I would react if I were to microdose at the office. I had not tripped for about two weeks prior to this experiment, so my tolerance was very low. I trust that the amount was accurate, but I can never be 100% positive unless some analysis is done on my own part. Sadly, I lack the equipment to do so at these minuscule levels. I took a 100 microgram tab, cut it in two diagonally, and then cut each triangle in two.

In any case, the experience was enjoyable enough to add another 50μg one hour in. I was most certainly on a lysergamide at this point, and was stimulated (but not excessively so) and had motivation to do a whole number of household chores. I was seeing beauty in everything, smiling greatly. It was quite wonderful and felt very safe. The experience lasted about 12 hours in total, but that was due to the addition of another 100μg at about two hours after the initial "micro" dose. 

When I compare it to 1p-LSD I see it has a less intense come-up. Besides that, it does not seem to be experientially different on a significant level. 

I don't think that many would be able to tell the difference between ALD-52 and 1p-LSD unless they were intimately familiar with both. At the same time, every trip can be different due to internal and external forces. 

I hope I'm not re-stating things that have already been said in this thread. I wanted to say hello, and introduce myself to this fantastic forum. I've been lurking for some time, to become familiar with many things and couldn't resist finally joining the conversation. Please feel free to give me pointers or advise.


----------



## Solipsis

Hello and welcome to this fantastic forum


----------



## 1and1areOne

Thanks so much Solipsis! I must admit I've read a lot of what you've wrote and it's nice to connect (even in this tiny way) to someone I've gotten to know a little bit. Probably a bit creepy on your end since I'm a newbie and a lurker. 

In any case, this is about ALD-52 so I'll keep my reply short-and sweet  


I certainly hope that we are able to continue researching novel psychedelics so that our society can grow in so many beautiful ways. These substances are quite possibly the mental-health cure that we've been needing for so many years. They have to become socially acceptable, but their 'bad rap' is a difficult thing to overcome. But I have great hope for the future - we're finally heading in the right direction when it comes to neuropharmacological research with the help of Dr Nutt. (Love that name)


----------



## Xorkoth

Welcome.   The good news is that psychedelic research has finally been unfrozen... it's happening in the US, at last.  Starting to at least.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Mr.Grateful said:


> Shoveling snow on Ald52..you're crazy dude


It's really fun to do anytjing in the snow on ald-52. Throw that powder snow into a sun ray and watch rainbow colored snow fall from the sky. If you got a snow blower its even more fun ?.
1p-lsd is easily distinguish able from lsd less psychedelic at equal doses more stimulating much less potent fir ne at least. 
Ald 52 for me is fairly easy to distinguish it just wayyyyy smoother and easily much less visual. 
Eth lad would be the hardest to distinguish out of all of them the only thing that could let me know is the very fast comeup accompanied by a huge bodyload or just nausea. 
Imho all rcs have there own flavor. 4 ho met is very different from 4 mipt, with the latter being more headfucky (if thats a word  )
4 ho met and 4 aco met are the only ones i cant tell apart (though its easy to figure out what is 4 ho by how fast it degrades) 4aco doesnt degrade as fast. 
Thats my 2 cents take it as you wish.


----------



## Bigazznugz

And to add we are deff in the right direction regarding lysergamines there was a report on microdosing lsd on "the today show" this morning.
They have granted permisdiom to over 50 reseaechers acrods the country for lsd microdosing and the wonders it does not only for productivity but also most importantly depression. 
A best selling author wrote a book about her month of microdosing trials. Of couse it works wonders. Im pretty sure lsd might have some neuroprotective aspects to it and im sure ald-52 shares those traits. Just like how the harmolimes found in ayahuasca have been show to heal the brain and actually expand your neurons. So it is actaully mind expanding at least ayahuasca is.
 They did not cast it in a negitive light at all. Of course the dipshit from dea had to chime in. Saying that they have no idea where the lsd is made or what is acually in it. Like lsd made in a underground lab is more dangerous than lsd made in sandoz labs. It is all lsd in the end i imagine most of the supply is in the world is made in a dozen or so labs across the world and im pretty sure the cook knows how to analyze his shit, not to mention the concerned consumer who has fears of it being a nbome or dox chem. 
I guess mr agent doesnt understand what a test kit or a gcms analysis is..... Smfh.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Bigazznugz said:


> And to add we are deff in the right direction regarding lysergamines there was a report on microdosing lsd on "the today show" this morning.
> They have granted permisdiom to over 50 reseaechers acrods the country for lsd microdosing and the wonders it does not only for productivity but also most importantly depression.
> A best selling author wrote a book about her month of microdosing trials. Of couse it works wonders. Im pretty sure lsd might have some neuroprotective aspects to it and im sure ald-52 shares those traits. Just like how the harmolimes found in ayahuasca have been show to heal the brain and actually expand your neurons. So it is actaully mind expanding at least ayahuasca is.
> They did not cast it in a negitive light at all. Of course the dipshit from dea had to chime in. Saying that they have no idea where the lsd is made or what is acually in it. Like lsd made in a underground lab is more dangerous than lsd made in sandoz labs. It is all lsd in the end i imagine most of the supply is in the world is made in a dozen or so labs across the world and im pretty sure the cook knows how to analyze his shit, not to mention the concerned consumer who has fears of it being a nbome or dox chem.
> I guess mr agent doesnt understand what a test kit or a gcms analysis is..... Smfh.



Definitely good news??????I'm really curios on Lsd and schizophrenia.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

I'll try it out next winter???


----------



## lookingtogetback

Hi there good people! 

Great to see so many posters in this thread mostly enjoying the subject. :D 
I  have been enjoying quite a few low doses since last summer. About  40mics had me on the verge of looking into that other dimension. Ancient  spirits being felt in the rock almost imagining lizards or dragonlike  creatures. Been out on the ice and a low dose put amazing colors to the  ice on the lake in sunset. Glowing turqoise and pink was seen. 

I  have some experience with LSD 25 in the past and last summer about  200mics had me on a real internal visionquest kind of leaving my body  and visions of Mount Kailash. I was very lucky to be in an extremely  safe environment by a sacred fire attanded by a medicine woman who took  care of the fire lika a priestess and a mother and schamans from both  American and amazonian traditions were present as well. Beautiful  ceremonial singing prayers and ayahuasca songs as well. Having ceremony  and experienced schamans as company can never be underestimated for  those who ever get the chance. 
I have been having great difficulties  in life and outer circumstances beyond my own power the last few years  but that experience gave me great healing. But after returning to the  difficult circumstances I ended up with exhaustion and depression again.  Have been low dosing after getting over the worst exhaustion and had  50mics of Eth-lad last week followed by another 50 mics Eth-lad the same  day. Glowing colors outdoors but not transcendental. Three days later I  had 75 mic of ald-52 and I could tell tolerance from three days earlier  held me back although the power of ald-52 was felt.
I was watching  the movie Albert Hoffmann the substance and also read a bit of  Stanislavs Grofs LSD therapy and he recommends eyeshades and music and  to reduce external stimuli and to go deep within.
How many of you here dose anything like this?
Fuve  days after my 75mic feeling the water trip I am planning a  transcendental trip of 250 to 300 mic ALD-52 and be ready to lie down  and a music of mostly instrumental ambient nature and seek some visions  and transcendence from my petty depression. I am aware that the  difficult circumstances being without both monetary means and not having  a single social contact in the town where I live and nobody to share  with about my psychedelic experiments. Maybe there is friend online and  you guys. The obvious and easy answer is of course to remain equanimous  and not let outside circumstances affect you. But it is very hard, how  many people remain unshaken in an earthquake? How many people can stay  at peace while being forced to move around half the world? 
But  inside I travel to seek that perspective. To get that birds view that  make the problems seem small and at a universal perspective any single  persons problems are barely farts in the universe.  
How  many hours have you felt the peak lasted on about 200 to 300  micrograms? I am quite a sensitive person and normally 100mic of LSD 25  gives me swirling visuals so pretty sure over 200 will provide  transcendental opportunities.  Will decide on either 250mics or maybe  300.
Thank you everybody who has been sharing in this thread lets see if I can come back with some wisdom and fresh views.

Peace


----------



## Iron Lungs

Bigazznugz said:


> Im pretty sure lsd might have some neuroprotective aspects to it and im sure ald-52 shares those traits.



Does (in your opinion) 1p-LSD also have these traits?


----------



## Xorkoth

It seems likely considering both 1p and ALD convert to LSD in the body.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

@lookingtogetback

Welcome 

Nice post. Ald-52 could help you, but there's no guarantee. 300ug will definitely get you out there. I recommend a trip sitter. Your sitter doesn't have to be in the same room. Did you try meditation? That can also help as well. Peace


----------



## lookingtogetback

Mr. Grateful,

thank you for reply. Well I have always come out from LSD with a more positive outlook. And I think I will stick to 250 mic and I will stay in my room so I am pretty sure I will be pretty ok without a tripsitter. I do have quite a number of psychedelic experiences behind over a span of 24 years now. but thank you for concern!


----------



## Mr.Grateful

lookingtogetback said:


> Mr. Grateful,
> 
> thank you for reply. Well I have always come out from LSD with a more positive outlook. And I think I will stick to 250 mic and I will stay in my room so I am pretty sure I will be pretty ok without a tripsitter. I do have quite a number of psychedelic experiences behind over a span of 24 years now. but thank you for concern!



No problem  

Since you're experienced, it should be no problem for you. Please report back after your 250ug experience. 

I'm still waiting for spring to come, so i can try 100ug and since it will be my first time trying Ald-52 i want to take it slow. Had very good experiences with Al-lad (200ug) and Eth-lad (100ug) in the last few months. I only had real Lsd once about 18 years ago and it was the most beautiful experience of my life  After that Cannabis became a big part of my life, but since 2-3 years i'm exploring all kinds of psychedelics again and it's a beautiful journey. Never really took a high dose or did meditation while tripping. So there's still a way to go and explore


----------



## lookingtogetback

Mr　Grateful thank you for the welcome as well.
Although experienced no strong dose of psychedelia is to be treated without respect and I almost a but more apprehensive now when being a bit older.
My wife accepts me oing it and we have tripped twice together in the past but she will go to bed early as she does not want to meet me in an altered state...so it is half acceptance I guess. Will be dropping after 8pm and my previous experiments is that ALD-52 takes a few hours to reach its peak.
Yes I do have some experience of meditation and have spend a few years in India meeting Tibetan lamas and Indian yogis and I do find that Shiva is my go to deity when things might get psychedelically crazy. If practised with patience it does have unlimited potential but most people have a limited capacity of practising meditation. They do say that real meditation is not what we practice but a real transcendental state of being but to get there we have to practice the way we do and can. Shiva symbolizes the yogi that is in control of the energy as opposed to the female energy who is shakti and energy in motion. Shiva sitting on the tigerskin symbolizes Shiva being in control of the wild emotions such as lust and aggression. Shiva has also overcome all earthly desires and lives in utter simplicity and contentment.
I have also prepared some ayahuasca ceremonial music as I find that very soothing for the soul.
I do have some benzo at hand in case and maybe towards the end so I can get to sleep in the morning.

Peace


----------



## lookingtogetback

I have felt a balancing effect from ALD-52. 

As stated by many it feels more relaxed than LSD 25. Actually more relaxed probably means that it is not as energising as LSD can be at psytrance festivals. Was walking 8km after 70mics ALD. I did not feel extremely energised but I did not feel tired either. Body felt kind of jelly like and relaxed, I felt a detached feeling from my body, it was moving but I did not feel the effort. So it could possibly be good for dancing as well especially if adding a touch of guarana or other energising. Hopefully I will get the chance.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

@lookingtogetback

Meditation is great  I never had a chance to travel to a country to explore spirituality, but i can imagine it was beautiful. I respect all religions and ways of thinking because at the end of the day we're all from the same origin, all from the same energy that is responsible for the universe. To me God is an eternal source of energy and it's a blessing to be part of this creation  

Ok, so if 70ug had you feeling no effort while walking a long distance, 100ug should have me flying lol ? 

Did you feel a bodyload or headspace on 70ug?


----------



## lookingtogetback

Mr Grateful,

everyones digestion is different and set setting and  even with a similar set and setting you can be affected in a different  way. So there is no way to say that based on another person experience  that yours will be in a certain way.

I am quite sensitive and  open minded. When reading Stanislav Grof who attended about 3000 LSD  psychotherapy sessions he states that hysteric people are sensitive and  compulsive people and people who like to be in control are less  sensitive. So I think in general people who try to be in control will be  less affected and people ready to let go will have a stronger  experience. When I did 70 I did have cross tolerance from Eth-lad three  days prior so that probably hold me back. I have felt a headspace and a  window into that spiritual realm on as little as 50mic of ALD.

Did  250 mic ALD-52 last night and this time it came on quick. Started out  watching samsara and when things started happening I felt withdrawn  turned off the screen and lay down on my mattress on the floor listening  to ambient. It was pretty transcendental. Full peak in about two hours.  Feeling that extatic energy running through me. Working through  personal hang ups and problems and finding solutions within three hours.  Ended up listening to ayahuasca ceremonial music and that brought me  back to my ceremonial trip with actual schamans listening to the same  music. I realize that I have a few more steps to go in my schamanic  training. Just really hard to travel right now. But that extasy of just  feelingt he energy cannot be described.

 Surprisingly only four  hours after dropping I was coming down, It was as if had worked through  all my issues at hand and danced and made love with the cosmic seroent  in my mind. at the peak I opened my eyes a few times and my wallpaper  was beautiful and warping but I was not really interested in the outside  world this was an inner journey for me.

I realized it is a bit  claustrophobic living in an apartment but anyhow it is a safe place. Was  feeling the afterglow until going to sleep only 8hours after dropping.  Had a benzo 6 hours after dropping to help go to sleep because I wanted  to catch the next day and be with my family and son. Did have some hard  to digest beans for dinner before so had gastric distress already before  the trip and it lasted but I became quite detached from that once the  trip set in. Also had a bit of neck tension but maybe from lying down.  Tuned in to a set of psychedelic progressive music after the peak and it  was quite amazing and and I felt an urge to dance...but it was a bit  late at night and family sleeping in the house and turning back to the  ayahuasca music was really comnforting rocking me to sleep.

Woke  up today quite fresh and had a great day on the ice. Having things in  perspective I think it would have been interesting to ingest 4 aco DMT  after the peak of ALD was passed. Once the peak passes ALD is extremely  clearheaded material have never felt so clear and functional even on  smaller doses of LSD almost to functional in a way. Great day but I long  to explore further into schamanic realms. One day ayahuasca but maybe  next time having some 4 aco DMT after the ALD peak has passed. 
The  biggest surprise as mentioned was how quickly it passed, maybe it sounds  weird but I felt like the ayahuasca spirit kind of touched and blew me  through my trip to wake up when it was gone. But amazing material,  mystical at the peak and then quickly back which can be a good thing in  practical ways. LSD would probably be my choice for dancing for its  electric energy. But thank you Hoffmann and peace to you people :D


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Thx 4 sharing your experience 

I can't wait to try out this interesting substance. Peace


----------



## Detailly

Amazingly potent and clean this thing is.

Saturday night I dropped 30ug just to see if it would change a little my "sensibility" at watching some movies and I ended up having noticeable visuals for +6hours and having "psychedelic insights" quite quite deep. Also I laughed a lot and have a great time more than with anyother drug I can recall at such light dose.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Detailly said:


> Amazingly potent and clean this thing is.
> 
> Saturday night I dropped 30ug just to see if it would change a little my "sensibility" at watching some movies and I ended having noticeable visuals for +6hours and having "psychedelic insights" quite quite deep. Also I laughed a lot and have a great time more than with anyother drug I can recalled at such light dose.



Wow?


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Xorkoth said:


> It seems likely considering both 1p and ALD convert to LSD in the body.



100ug of 1P felt kind of strange to me. It didn't feel like good old Lsd. No euphoria and no giggles at all. I was out in the forest. Had little visuals and couldn't really listen to music. Little bodyload on the come up. Layed on a bench and when i closed my eyes it felt like i fell asleep, but i was definitely awake. That was strange.. Smoked a little cannabis about 5-6 hours later on the comedown and that was beautiful. After smoking i felt great and music and watching videos were soo beautiful. Al-lad and Eth-lad felt much better than 1P to me. Next stop Ald52


----------



## Bigazznugz

Mr.Grateful said:


> 100ug of 1P felt kind of strange to me. It didn't feel like good old Lsd. No euphoria and no giggles at all. I was out in the forest. Had little visuals and couldn't really listen to music. Little bodyload on the come up. Layed on a bench and when i closed my eyes it felt like i fell asleep, but i was definitely awake. That was strange.. Smoked a little cannabis about 5-6 hours later on the comedown and that was beautiful. After smoking i felt great and music and watching videos were soo beautiful. Al-lad and Eth-lad felt much better than 1P to me. Next stop Ald52


You wont be dissapointed. Get expierenced. Its good shit. Holds it hype.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Bigazznugz said:


> You wont be dissapointed. Get expierenced. Its good shit. Holds it hype.



??????


----------



## lookingtogetback

Has anybody tried ALD-52 together with an MAOI inhibitor like syrian rue or caapi? or the milder passionflower?
Although feeling quite transcendental on 250mic of ALD in retrospective I feel a desire to go further and seek a more visionary experience. 
I have been reading about caapi having a strong potentiating effect that could really prolong the experience and be dangerous if overdosing. 
Have anybody combined ALD-52 with 4 ACO-DMT?


----------



## StMorningGlory

With Rue there wasn't a difference to me. With 4-aco-dmt I had an epic emotional journey.


----------



## cj187

Mr.Grateful said:


> 



Your post is a bunch of angry faces on my phone, but on my computer it shows smiley faces which makes much more sense.


----------



## lookingtogetback

StMorningGlory,

what was your dosages and timing? 

I had a a hunch that after the peak on ALD and while being quite opened up and relaxed would have been a good time to drop 4aco - dmt. I am however inexperienced with 4 aco DMT and have only tried about 10mg of it so not sure what to expect. Peoples reactions to 4 aco seems to vary quite a bit. ALD seems to be a very consistent chem I am still a bit baffled that I was coming down so quickly from ALD only about 4,5 hours after dropping. I still felt open and good but that pulsating energy was gone. LSD 25 always has me going for a much longer time.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

cj187 said:


> Your post is a bunch of angry faces on my phone, but on my computer it shows smiley faces which makes much more sense.



I blame it on my iphone


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

Know they should both end in LSD but much preferred ALD-5; more like I remember LSD and potent compared to 1P as well


----------



## StMorningGlory

I had take the 4-aco-DMT about 30 minutes after taking the ald-52. I took 125mcg and 250mcg on separate occasions. 25mg of 4-aco-DMT each time.


----------



## lookingtogetback

StMorningGlory,

thank you for sharing, I think I will aim for a higher dose of 4 aco dmt but I will probably experiment with a lower dose first to get to know the material. ALD was a great awakening but also awakened a thirst for a more visionary experience and at least mushroom or ayahuasca can give and maybe 4 aco have the potential too in lack of the former. I will see but I will havet to wait for a good occasion.


----------



## psy997

lookingtogetback said:


> StMorningGlory,
> 
> thank you for sharing, I think I will aim for a higher dose of 4 aco dmt but I will probably experiment with a lower dose first to get to know the material. *ALD was a great awakening but also awakened a thirst for a more visionary experience* and at least mushroom or ayahuasca can give and maybe 4 aco have the potential too in lack of the former. I will see but I will havet to wait for a good occasion.



That is exactly how I felt. If you can find my post somewhere in the past five to ten pages of this thread you can see what I wrote.


----------



## pupnik

I consistently have better times with eth-lad than ald-52, which is not what I would have predicted (i.e. I really thought they would all be more similar)


----------



## r3n3g4d3

I've found that high doses of this stuff can make me catatonic... Everyday tasks become very difficult. suddenly anything that involves movement becomes a task which requires intense concentration.
MY movement feels rigid and robotic. I noticed this phenomenon on high dose 1p as well. I found this to be unpleasant. Anyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## Xorkoth

Do you experience this with regular LSD too?  Never noticed this myself.


----------



## sean107

I used to become catatonic on my first few dozen LSD trips when I was 13 years old. Usually from thought loops though and not knowing how to handle them.


----------



## stanleyK

Maybe lys aren't for you or maybe at a lower dosage.


----------



## r3n3g4d3

It's just physically uncomfortable. It feels like the same kind of tension you might get from stimulants such as methylone and ethylone. Lots of shaking and unstable, wobbly movements.

I suppose this might be from the stimulant proprieties?


----------



## psy997

Shaking and unstable movements only happen to me while tripping when I'm having a bad trip or am in an uncomfortable set or setting. It sounds like it's you, not the chemical, r3n3g4d3...


----------



## sean107

It could also be due to poor diet and lack of exercise. I've had the shaky/wobbly bodyload and tension that you describe when I've had less than ideal amounts of sleep, exercise and nutrition leading up to a lysergamide trip.


----------



## AnanasBannana

250ug ald 52 and 150ug al lad last night.

Setting was in bed, in darkness, beside my girlfriend (whilst she slept, unaware).

I don't know WTF happened. It was the most insane experience of my life. 

I can't even think of a trip report. I can't begin to comprehend what happened.


----------



## blistersinthedark

Those are pretty large doses for a combo, so that's not really surprising. IME AL-LAD can make things extra confusing when combined with LSD. Lower doses are more rewarding!


----------



## AnanasBannana

I embraced the insanity. I considered taking a benzo briefly but I never had coherent thoughts long enough to actually do it.

Normally visuals just play out as a 2D plane that I observe, this seemed to play out along the X and Y axis. I can't think of a better explanation. I saw the beginning and end of time, civilization, my life.

I sound insane.

I'm not sure if I gained any insight, but I feel totally smoothed over - it's odd.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I've been dosing half the 125ug tabs frequently the past month and I must say it's just like acid. I love this drug. Indistinguishable at lower doses.


----------



## sean107

-AnanasBannana, you don't sound crazy. That's a pretty typical thing to experience with such huge doses of most any psychedelic. The beginning of all, as well as the end. Fun times, but yeah, kind of difficult to bring any insight back from such brain-hammering experiences.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

r3n3g4d3 said:


> I've found that high doses of this stuff can make me catatonic... Everyday tasks become very difficult. suddenly anything that involves movement becomes a task which requires intense concentration.
> MY movement feels rigid and robotic. I noticed this phenomenon on high dose 1p as well. I found this to be unpleasant. Anyone else experience anything like this?



What was your highest dose?


----------



## Mr.Grateful

AnanasBannana said:


> I embraced the insanity. I considered taking a benzo briefly but I never had coherent thoughts long enough to actually do it.
> 
> Normally visuals just play out as a 2D plane that I observe, this seemed to play out along the X and Y axis. I can't think of a better explanation. I saw the beginning and end of time, civilization, my life.
> 
> I sound insane.
> 
> I'm not sure if I gained any insight, but I feel totally smoothed over - it's odd.



We want more details  (if that's possible)


----------



## r3n3g4d3

Mr.Grateful said:


> What was your highest dose?



Not too much, like half a blotter.  I think I am highly sensitive to lysergamides

The most notable physical discomfort was found during 200ug of 1P


----------



## StMorningGlory

r3n3g4d3 said:


> Not too much, like half a blotter.  I think I am highly sensitive to lysergamides
> 
> The most notable physical discomfort was found during 200ug of 1P


 Are you on medication?


----------



## r3n3g4d3

StMorningGlory said:


> Are you on medication?



No, I am not on any medication. What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Mr.Grateful

r3n3g4d3 said:


> No, I am not on any medication. What does that have to do with anything?



A lot of people are on medication nowadays. Don't feel offended  Being on medication and taking acid can cause the body to react in a negative way. I suggest that's why he asked you. Well, then you're right and you're highly sensitive to acid. That's really sad


----------



## r3n3g4d3

Mr.Grateful said:


> you're highly sensitive to acid. That's really sad



Not really... All it means is that I need less to get high. Therefore conserving blotter and saving money. It's a win win, I really think I am because I took what I believed to be 20mics (1/5th of a 100ug blot) and tripped pretty hard 

My brain is just not used to this type of compound


----------



## StMorningGlory

Honestly I would just get really concerned about accidently taking too much if I was getting side effect so heavily on lysergamides. It's cool that you are happy about it though, to each thier own and all that. 

I was just asking about medications because of increased body load.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

r3n3g4d3 said:


> Not really... All it means is that I need less to get high. Therefore conserving blotter and saving money. It's a win win, I really think I am because I took what I believed to be 20mics (1/5th of a 100ug blot) and tripped pretty hard
> 
> My brain is just not used to this type of compound



Ok, that's a positive way to look at it. I wouldn't touch these substances anymore if I'd get side effects. Not even lower doses. Of course that's my personal opinion


----------



## Starless

I've had very enjoyable experiences with this compound on 100 and 200µg doses, so I decided to take it up a notch to 300µg, this time in darkness to try to maximize visuals. I now have a greater appreciation of the dose/response curve of lysergamides and respect for people who take massive doses. Not only was this trip exponentially stronger than my 200µg experience, it also hit me much more quickly, which I wasn't expecting.

In retrospect, this dose was probably more than I could fully handle at my current level of experience, but I think the trip would have gone much better if not for one thing: body temperature. I've experienced increased body temperature during all of my other trips with this compound as well as with ETH-LAD, but this was time it was much more intense. Before, I could just take my shirt off and turn my fan on high to stay comfortable, but this time it was almost unbearable, sending me into a bit of a bad trip for the first half. Going to sit outside in the cold may have helped, but by the time things got really uncomfortable I was getting some ego loss, making it very difficult for me to move or think normally. During the peak I felt as if I was going to spontaneously combust.

After the peak, when my mind and body began to cool, the experience turned around immensely. The distance between all of the concepts in my mind seemed to shrink, making things that normally have nothing to do with each other somehow more closely related, until all things joined with their opposites and I was left with nothing, floating peacefully in the infinite darkness of my bedroom. Here I met with other vague presences, perhaps beings that had died or simply outgrown their need for a connection with reality in a sort of tibetan buddhist sense. I didn't speak with these beings, but somehow innately understood their nature. Some of them had not been there for much longer than me, but others had been in this place, or lack of place, for longer than I could possibly grasp. Amongst all of us there was a communal sense of paternal love and understanding of the reality I had left behind, and perhaps all other possible realities. My mind related this process to going backwards in time ever closer to the big bang, all things in the universe being compressed together and reaching unimaginable temperatures until I arrived at the beginning of time, and then there was nothing.

All in all, I look back on this as a rewarding and educational experience, but I'm not sure if I ever want to go through the discomfort of that trip's peak again. At the same time, I feel that it would be a shame to never experience powerful and fascinating concepts like these again, although I will at the least stick with lower doses until I am more experienced. Does anyone else have similar issues with these doses? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

P.S.: I have since had a few 100µg trips on this substance, and there doesn't seem to be any lingering ill effect on my set.


----------



## Oxynormal

I definitely recon 1Plsd is far more potent than ald52 eth lad and al lad.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

@Starless 

Thanks 4 sharing  Sounds like you took a ride through the universe and time.

I'm still a bit afraid of ego loss and I'm not sure if I really want to experience it.

Even though I haven't tried Ald52 yet, I wouldn't dare to take 300ug. Good to know that higher doses will cause negative effect on the body. I'll start with 100ug and work my way up to 200ug.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Oxynormal said:


> I definitely recon 1Plsd is far more potent than ald52 eth lad and al lad.



Ok. 100ug of 1p didn't really satisfy me. No euphoria, no giggles. Just headspace that I didn't want to focus on. I probably should have done that and just let my self go. I think that was the problem, but I was in the forest alone and I didn't want to loose contact to reality


----------



## Bigazznugz

Oxynormal said:


> I definitely recon 1Plsd is far more potent than ald52 eth lad and al lad.


Well you must have some great metabolism. Cuz thats probably the first time i have EVER heard that come out of anyone's mouth here at bluelight.


----------



## pupnik

does anyone have any real info on the relative potency of these lysergic versions?
can it be found by comparing relative binding site affinities?
My sense is 1p does have more push but eth has more overall presence, that al-lad is sweeter, and ald-52 takes off most smoothly.


----------



## Xorkoth

Mr.Grateful said:


> Ok. 100ug of 1p didn't really satisfy me. No euphoria, no giggles. Just headspace that I didn't want to focus on. I probably should have done that and just let my self go. I think that was the problem, but I was in the forest alone and I didn't want to loose contact to reality



I feel the same way about 1p.  I've taken up to 300ug, and I've never really had a full-on LSD sort of headspace.  With ALD-52, 65ug is better in terms of headspace, 125ug is pretty strong.  I wish I could have any real idea of LSD dosages for me but I have never actually known (like almost everyone, despite advertised dosages).  3 hits of the average LSD I have had feels similar in potency to 125ug of ALD-52, or maybe a little more.  ALD is very, very strong for me, and I love that.


----------



## YellowLunarSun

Thank you for this amazing thread. I'm just starting my journey with psychedelics and today chose to buy some ALD52 blotters. I have never tried LSD nor any other acid, but I do have tried magic truffles and LSA seeds, nor of them giving me the spiritual insights I'd like to gain. When I get the blotters Im thinking of going for a 200 ug or 250 ug dose. Any recommendation for a first timer?


----------



## psy997

No offense but have you been reading this thread? Xorkoth as well as myself and countless others with experience have made it pretty clear that 125ug is a strong dose.

Don't go overestimating your abilities young padawan  If anything, 3/4 of a 125ug tab would be the best starting dose. I don't think 125ug is necessarily too strong but family members have started with 3/4 and been more than happy and had full spiritual experiences. That is to say, 200ug+ is much too strong for a first dose.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

YellowLunarSun said:


> Thank you for this amazing thread. I'm just starting my journey with psychedelics and today chose to buy some ALD52 blotters. I have never tried LSD nor any other acid, but I do have tried magic truffles and LSA seeds, nor of them giving me the spiritual insights I'd like to gain. When I get the blotters Im thinking of going for a 200 ug or 250 ug dose. Any recommendation for a first timer?



Welcome 

psy997 is right. You should take it slow. You don't wanna end up having a bad trip. 200ug will probably cause ego death and some users reported temporary health issues on higher doses while tripping. Just take it slow and and see how you react to this kind of substance. And yeah, don't forget to report back


----------



## Starless

Mr.Grateful said:


> @Starless
> 
> Thanks 4 sharing  Sounds like you took a ride through the universe and time.
> 
> I'm still a bit afraid of ego loss and I'm not sure if I really want to experience it.
> 
> Even though I haven't tried Ald52 yet, I wouldn't dare to take 300ug. Good to know that higher doses will cause negative effect on the body. I'll start with 100ug and work my way up to 200ug.


I should clarify that my trip had no discernible effect on my physical or mental health, it was just quite uncomfortable for a while. I also don't want to imply that this will happen to everyone, although I know I'm not the only one to experience overheating on this substance. I do highly recommend trying this substance at 100µg and then 200 once you're comfortable with it.


----------



## stanleyK

Mr.Grateful said:


> I'm still a bit afraid of ego loss and I'm not sure if I really want to experience it.


The thing is when you will have an ego loss you won't be afraid because it's your ego who is afraid. So no ego no fear


----------



## Mr.Grateful

stanleyK said:


> The thing is when you will have an ego loss you won't be afraid because it's your ego who is afraid. So no ego no fear



I understand, but some users report about floating in space for example (ego death) and still being afraid of the unknown which can lead to a bad trip and in some cases led to a bad experience. I'm just saying this because I read a lot of reports.


----------



## pupnik

when we are in the "altered state" we understand impossible things. (things that normally do not go together will seem to fit perfectly)
the whole explanation of ego loss is one of these impossible things, when you are there - of course!
when you are not in that state, no logic will properly describe what is natural when in that state.

I could not tell you what psychedelic ego loss means, but that is not  important  - it is just one of several common observations  that has returned with psychonauts.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

pupnik said:


> when we are in the "altered state" we understand impossible things. (things that normally do not go together will seem to fit perfectly)
> the whole explanation of ego loss is one of these impossible things, when you are there - of course!
> when you are not in that state, no logic will properly describe what is natural when in that state.
> 
> I could not tell you what psychedelic ego loss means, but that is not  important  - it is just one of several common observations  that has returned with psychonauts.



I know what you mean. I felt this way the first time I took Lsd many years ago. Everything just made sense. I had no questions left in my head. After the experience I was back to normal like wtf  And I also had this a few years ago when I was waking up in the morning. I know it sounds funny but it was even more beautiful than the Lsd experience. While waking up I felt like I was enlightened and the whole universe and everything that has ever happened made complete sense. It felt like heaven   It was very beautiful but only lasted for a few seconds. Still I will never forget that moment


----------



## pupnik

Mr. Grateful, 

I am grateful that you mention your "while waking from a dream" state souvenir that was most beautiful of all to you.
this and the way psychedelics seem to operate (by supporting frame stacking) are key to my understanding of the mental universe:

it starts with normal consciousness accommodating a series of frames of experience - one after another - with only enough overlap (before fading away) to produce  continuity in memory between momentary frames. (thus what happened before gets linked with what happens afterwards through overlap blending in each frame of memory)

my understanding of mental states extends from this: 
with increasing inebriation we have an increasing overlap of more slowly fading frames of experience. and when very stoned, or waking from sleep, or in meditative absorption, or when intensely emotional - very slowly fading frames of experience are so overlapped that they stack up forming real experiences of Cartesian space that are not possible, or fundamentally contradictory irl. Not just cartesian spaces, but theories, visions, music, and feelings can be layered and stacked and truly co-accommodatingly sustained in gorgeous collaborative verity.

a very dramatic experiment of this is when on salvia, I look at what is in front of me and then turn, and I still see what was in front of me as well as what is now really in front of me, and my mind absorbs it as one reality. indeed you can turn 360 degrees slowly and see everything sustained for a few seconds - true 360 degree visual awareness!! impossible but real.

what is up can also be down, and what is far can also be near. a well stacked mind state is ultra accommodating to spatial and conceptual contradiction and will produce chimeras of beauty from the chaos that more than one moment's blended experience can bring.


----------



## stanleyK

Mr.Grateful said:


> I understand, but some users report about floating in space for example (ego death) and still being afraid of the unknown which can lead to a bad trip and in some cases led to a bad experience. I'm just saying this because I read a lot of reports.


If you are mainly afraid of the unknown you shouldn't use lsd or similar. But if your curiosity is higher than your fear then you will probably do it.
From my expérience, ego death creates a great relief and particularly kills any fear. The more disturbing is for me the loss of time. Past, present and future are sometimes difficult to discerne but it is an interesting part because this is something you want feel often in your life, time being nearly a constant in a normal state.


----------



## pupnik

As far as fear goes, in the intense psychedelic state, you can actually have profound calm at the very same time as you have intense fear, and this provides  mitigation of  fearful outcomes without actually reducing fear.
Later you may remember that it was a piece of cake! but really it was intense as hell and heaven blended.
All of our sober planning and expectation re this does not exactly match the strangeness of the psychedelic experience.


----------



## NiceEnough

Nicely put pupnik. I have learnt not to aggressively try and push the fear away, I think being afraid of fear is what gets people all stuck and paralysed, if you try to at least allow it to manifest (ultimately you want to get to the point where you are so unafraid you are able to welcome it) it becomes much much easier to deal with positively in my experience


----------



## Xorkoth

I found ego death to be a sublimely beautiful, and in fact life-changing, experience.  If you're able to accept things, you should be good.  If you have a really hard time giving up control and lack of control makes you nervous, psychedelics might not be for you.  Fighting against ego dissolution (which is I think a better name for it than ego death) can produce a lot of fear, but there's no need to fight against it.


----------



## NiceEnough

Me too. If I get proper ego dissolution in a trip that counts as a seriously good trip!


----------



## Mr.Grateful

@pupnik

The way you described this state is very interesting. The impossible becomes possible and just totally makes sense. This is one of the reasons I believe in life/relief after death for those who send out positive waves into the universe. The body is just a shell.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

stanleyK said:


> If you are mainly afraid of the unknown you shouldn't use lsd or similar. But if your curiosity is higher than your fear then you will probably do it.
> From my expérience, ego death creates a great relief and particularly kills any fear. The more disturbing is for me the loss of time. Past, present and future are sometimes difficult to discerne but it is an interesting part because this is something you want feel often in your life, time being nearly a constant in a normal state.



Ok, there are two things I am scared of and they're both unknown lol. The dark ocean and dark space in the universe. I really don't know why I have these fears. They're really not strong fears and I am really a positive person who loves and appreciates life to the fullest (I really enjoy every day, life is sooo beautiful) but I have these (little) fears. I can't explain why.. Like you guys said it is probably the fear of loosing control and beind sucked into the unknown. How can I defeat these fears? I never had any problems with psychedelics and I love them, but I never really took a high dose


----------



## Mr.Grateful

I am not scared of ego dissolution, but I have huge respect and my first time trying will definitely be a challenge. I'll do it like you guys said and just let it happen like I was going to meditate. I will not judge or think, I'll just be and see where the experience takes me.


----------



## NiceEnough

Hi Mr Grateful, sorry for the delay in getting back to you, I just had to make sure I had the time to write a proper response. What I would say is try not push yourself and be too forceful, go at a pace that suits you and respects where you are now. Try not to worry. During the 20 years I have been taking LSD and other lysergamides my relationship to them has been completely changing all the time. For the first ten years or so I had reservations and was scared of taking high doses that you have to surrender to and therefore rarely did. Then one year at a music festival I was buying a single drop of liquid acid when the lid fell off and nearly all of it spilt down my arm. I knew at that point I had no choice, I was either going to have to embrace the fact that i was in the process of ingesting god knows how much acid or be completely torn apart by it. In the end I licked up the acid and had one of the best and most life changing trips of my life. The foundations of my fear had disappeared and ever since then those fears have been evaporating, I can't stop it because they have been totally undermined. I realised what I was really frightened all the parts of me that I had neglected, locked away and hadn't allowed myself to understand. 

With the help of meditation practice and psychedelic medicines like LSD and mushrooms and in the last few years ayahuasca and ibogaine, all those parts of me have been opened up and I have seen them for what they were, all faults and flaws included, and have had to learn to accept it. I am still in that process but I know I am making progress so I am happy. 

But at the same time I now understand that it is totally natural to be afraid. Of the unknown but also of lots of others things. Fear is hard wired in us as a survival mechanism, and cannot be so swiftly and easily transcended, particularly if we are still trying to push it away rather than acknowledging and understanding it. I still develop irrational fear when I am in a big expanse of sea that I can't see the bottom of, a fear of what is out there in the unknown. But that's ok, that's what happens for me and I don't let it stop me swim. I am still afraid of what the future might have in store for me (our old friend the unknown again), of getting a terminal illness, of losing my parents too soon, of so many things. 

And I still have fear around ego dissolution, of course I do because I have been gripping on tightly to my ego thinking it was me since long before I can remember. Now I am being shown that restricting my identity to this tiny and deceptive component of the operational mechanism I need function properly in ordinary life on this planet is stopping me from seeing the bigger picture and understanding that I am so much more. 

But I don't let that stop me, I just try and accept that the fear is a transitory part of where I am currently and that's ok. You could even turn things around and say that having a fear of the unknown is the very reason you SHOULD take psychedelics because they will help you better understand and gain the freedom and tools to move beyond it. 

I am not saying that everyone should take psychedelics, lots of people should not because they are just not cut out for it, just like I am not cut out for being a professional basket ball player. But it sounds like you already have experience and a love for psychedelics so you know already that you can take them. Psychedelics can help us to grow very fast, and that can be scary because we that means will have to let go of a lot of things that are very familiar. Even though ordinary life is really not that great at all, because the potential we have to become a stronger being with a better understanding of who we really are is still an unknown for us, I think it is natural to be frightened. Terrence McKenna once said that if you had no fear before a DMT trip there was something wrong with you, that the fear was critical because it meant you understood the significance and transformative power of the journey ahead of you. The same applies for LSD. 

Sorry for the long post, I am really trying to say more with less but I struggle to be really succinct particularly when it comes to this topic and I really want to help if I can.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Hey NiceEnough,

thx for sharing, I appreciate it.

Letting go by acceptance is truly the best way to live with fear. I'm glad to hear that you're doing good. 

I bet that was a hell of a day/night at the music festival and it's good to hear about such positive experiences. If I had the chance to take psychedelics at a music festival, I would've probably not done it but I understand that accepting and observing fear/thoughts/emotions is a gateway to now and true happiness (basically ego dissolution in our reality).

I read "The power of now" by Eckart Tolle and it really helped me a lot in life and I feel better than ever. But yeah the ocean and space are still scarring me (I know that's my ego trying to trick me hehe). I will definitely try to solve this problem with psychs and become friends with my fears and learn to accept them.
But I will not force it. The day will come  Until then I will stay happy and grateful.

Had a very long break from psychedelics but I'm back in wonderland since about 2 years and it feels refreshing. And yes, these substances are opening new doors for humanity, showing us that there's more than our reality! To me this is incredible. And it didn't change my believes in god (i suggest god is a perfect working eternal source of energy).

I've read a lot about DMT and also a few bad trip stories that I really didn't like. I know there are a lot of people reporting about the most beautiful experience of their life but it is the problem with time.. Some people say they had a bad trip and it literally felt like 1000 years or even eternity and that the event changed their life (in a negative way). That's crazy and I don't like the thought (there go my ego again). Lsd doesn't cause this type of feeling, am I right?

It always feels good to share stories and experiences.  Peace


----------



## samm2

Bigazznugz said:


> Yeah no #2 prons for me but, i seem to retain alot of fluid. Cuz i swear evertime i end up pissimg a stream for a solid 2 minutes evertime. Which i found strange to say te least.......



Didn't notice this for al-lad or eth-lad or ald but 1P,  my lord,    I'm calling  this "I PEE"-LSD from now on.

PS: Sorry for bringing this up now but a while back was looking for this peculiar side effect with it being hardly mentioned.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

It doesn't matter which one I take, the toilet becomes my best friend. I got used to it lol. My brother reacts different but I am definitely standing up at least 7-10 times depending on how much I took.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

"I PEE LSD" lmao nice one


----------



## samm2

Img_9999 said:


> Lol, most psychedelics make me pee like a motherfucker, I'm not sure what's the cause. I always assumed increase in blood-pressure maybe, but I should read into it. Hope it's not hard on the kidneys. Although If you don't trip super often I would assume it's not that dangerous.



hello Mr.Grateful

my theory is altered vasopressin levels causing increased diuresis

PS: hopefully not from having bum kidneys

PS: on the ego-dissolution issue --- I think I fear it, but not sure whether it matters or not.(therefore mute point)


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Hey,

i just searched the net and there's no need to worry at all, because there are countless people reporting about the same problem (it's not really a problem). My suggestion is the body reacts and tries to flush everything out. I know it sounds simple, but it makes sense to me


----------



## pupnik

folks, have a look at this reagent test results
apparently it takes a bit longer for ald52 to reveal.

what do you think?


----------



## Mr.Grateful

pupnik said:


> folks, have a look at this reagent test results
> apparently it takes a bit longer for ald52 to reveal.
> 
> what do you think?



Post has been deleted.


----------



## pupnik

oh maybe you need to be a member
I am copying the image, top is lsd, middle is ald52 and bottom is ethlad




I hope this works???


----------



## zikzak

My original thought was to get equal amount of ALD/1P/AL/ETH and experiment. But after spending some time with this thread I don't even know if there's any reason to get anything other than ALD 8)


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Ok, someone please explain this to me in a simple way  I am not new to psychedelics, but new to these reagent tests. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Grateful

@pupnik thx for posting the image bro.


----------



## Goodwalt

That's weird, ALD isn't an indole??


----------



## Lysergamind

Our research has indicated that if the Ehrlich Reagent testing environment's temperature conditions are increased to around 90F, the reaction strength of ALD-52 is greatly increased and the time to reaction in such a test is greatly decreased.

Here's a 125mcg sample of ALD-52 from a popular European vendor tested over a 20 minute time period at 90F in a standard NIK D Ehrlich Reagent pouch (the same type most commonly used by law enforcement agencies).





And here's a 100mcg sample of ALD-52 from a popular Canadian vendor tested over a 20 minute time period in the same testing environment using the same model testing kit as above.





For contrast, here is a 25mcg sample and a 100mcg sample after 12 hours at room temperature in the same model testing kit as above. [Note: The reaction isn't nearly as strong and (obviously) quick.]





Hope this info helps expand the knowledge base. 

More testing to come with more compounds as increased access allows.



Goodwalt said:


> That's weird, ALD isn't an indole??



ALD-52 (like other lysergamides) contains an indole at the bottom of the molecule. This is why it reacts (albeit slowly at room temperature) in an Ehrlich Reagent test.






Lysergamides:


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Good to know. I find that almost all drugs (I took) are reacting much faster and stronger with higher temperatures. Even alcohol. Mostly noticed during summertime.


----------



## stanleyK

I doubt that your body temperature will sensibly increase when the external temperature is hot.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

stanleyK said:


> I doubt that your body temperature will sensibly increase when the external temperature is hot.



No, I meant that these substances are stronger when the weather is really hot. Like drinking alcohol and smoking weed under the sun. It definitely hits harder.


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't think that's what this data shows, it's just saying that it will react to the reagent faster at higher temperatures.


----------



## Starless

Mr.Grateful said:


> No, I meant that these substances are stronger when the weather is really hot. Like drinking alcohol and smoking weed under the sun. It definitely hits harder.


Probably a result of dehydration if anything.


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Xorkoth said:


> I don't think that's what this data shows, it's just saying that it will react to the reagent faster at higher temperatures.



I understand. Thx (english is not my mother tongue).


----------



## Mr.Grateful

Starless said:


> Probably a result of dehydration if anything.



Yes. I just read an article about alcohol. It says that the bodycells are containing less fluid at higher temperatures and therefore the alcohol in the body is more concentrated. Therefore the impact is stronger and it sets in faster. Doesn't have to mean it's the same with Lsd, but with Thc I definitely feel the same. It always hits me stronger when I'm sitting under the sun.


----------



## Solipsis

Thread is full, closed, bursting at the seams, we continue here:

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...LD-52-Thread-Part-2-quot-Aciityl-Aciiiid-quot


----------

